# tea part 24 august '12



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

I was just looking at the calendar  this is the last week of august  and next week will be labor day weekend already. The children are gearing up for their first day of school come Monday morning  think they are looking forward to it  they have been pretty bored these past several weeks. This will be the first year; that Heidi will be without children for two and a half days a week. She is wondering what she will do. I think the peace and quiet would be lovely for a change. Lol
Tonight is the first quarter moon  you can file that away as your trivia for the day.

In todays newspaper there were several tomato recipes I thought you might enjoy. Since many of you have gardens this would be a good way to use some of your tomatoes.

CHILI SAUCE
This is a spicy-sweet sauce using the entire tomato  works well as a base for other recipes. Once the freezer bags are filled and sealed lay them flat in the freezer  once they are frozen they are easy to stack wherever you want them.
1 gallon fresh tomatoes
3 sweet red peppers, chopped
3 green bell peppers, chopped
1 large onion, chopped
1 cup sugar
1 cup cider vinegar
2 tablespoons salt
1 teaspoon whole cloves
1 teaspoon whole allspice
1 cinnamon stick
¾ teaspoon dried rd pepper flakes
Directions:
Blanche and peel tomatoes and chop coarsely.
In large stockpot combine tomatoes, peppers, onion, sugar and salt. Bring to a boil, turn heat down and simmer until sauce thickens. 
Tie spices up in a piece of cheesecloth. 
Add vinegar and spice bag to sauce and continue to cook until thick.
Remove from heat. Remove spice bag. 
Cool slightly and ladle into labeled freezer bags and freeze.
My sister-in-law used to make a sauce like this except she added the browned drained hamburger to it. That way it could be used for chili or spaghetti sauce.

Our over a hundred degree weather is over for this year  however it is still in the mid to high eighties which makes heating the kitchen a little daunting  so why not just have a salad.

MINESTRONE SALAD
About six servings
1/4 cup chopped scallions	
½ cup chopped carrots
½ cup chopped celery
1 cup cooked rice
1 cup diced zucchini
1 cup canned garbanzos, drained
½ cup cooked green beans cut in 1-inch lengths
2 cups shredded cabbage
1 cup cherry tomatoes
1 cup cooked elbow macaroni
1 cup basil parmesan dressing (recipe below)
Salt and pepper to taste
Spinach leaves
Fresh basil leaves
Grated parmesan cheese
Directions:
Toss scallions, carrots, celery, beans, cabbage, cherry tomatoes and elbow macaroni with basil parmesan dressing. Let stand several hours to blend flavors.
At serving time, taste again, adjust seasonings and add salt and pepper.
Serve on a platter lined with fresh spinach. 
Garnish with basil, sprinkle with parmesan cheese

BASIL PARMESAN DRESSING:
¾ cup olive oil
¼ cup red wine vinegar
1 clove garlic minced
¼ cup fresh basil leaves finely chopped
Freshly ground black pepper
Directions:
Place ingredients in a jar  shake well to blend.

My oldest grandson begins his college career in a couple of days  I kind of envy him. While I loathed everyday of high school  I really enjoyed by college days. I have a college roommate living here in defiance (we have dinner a couple of times a month)  we did a road trip a while back  the first time either of us had been back on campus in over forty years. So many changes. Did not look the same with all the new buildings, etc. actually it was kind of sad  I would just as soon remember the campus as it was when I was there a long time ago. I am hoping my grandson has a marvelous time the next four years.

I love my cats  I really do  they get away with murder. However  sophie kitty is on my s list  she peed in the middle of my bed. Granted  I needed to wash up my bed  its been a week or so  but really  the door was open  all she had to do was walk ten feet and she would have been outside. She is outside now. Never has a cat peed on my bed  survivor used to try and go in the corner here by my computer table  we had a little come to jesus talk about how that was not a good idea. I think it is puff kitty that pees on my bathmat every so often but that is easily washed  not a bit deal. But the bed is. At least it did not go all the way to the mattress. Im not sure what to do with her  I certainly am not going to sleep with the front door closed  not until I absolutely have to. Sophie kitty is staying her distance today  think she realizes she is not in my good graces. 

Bailee was invited by a friend (who has two sisters who each invited a friend) to spend the night in a local motel for the night and go swimming. Then today they all had a manicure and are now shopping in Toledo. I am hoping they are having fun  actually I hope the mother is having fun  I think she is a glutton for punishment. Lol

Lexis bedroom is almost done. She has been working on it most of the summer. She has always wanted hardwood floors  so Heidi allowed her to rip up the carpet with the understanding she would do all the work  stripping  sanding  staining and varnishing. She worked her little butt off and the floor looks great. She painted the walls a cherry yellow with white trim. Her dad had four half pillars in the barn  Styrofoam just the right height to stand on each side of her windows  looks most cool with each window outlined with these pillars  doesnt look spelled right. Now she is painting her bed and getting it ready to set up. The upstairs has been a bit torn up with all of lexis things in the hallway and the boys bedroom. Everyone seems to sleep downstairs during the summer. They have filmy white curtains to hang at the windows. There is an alcove in her bedroom  gary is building a bench to go there  shelves underneath for baskets and a four inch foam pad on top  extra seating and sleeping. The whole room has really come together.

It will take me the rest of the evening to make my bed  I can run out of air really quickly if I am not careful. It is getting two corners of the sheet on the mattress  rest a minute  do the other four corners  etc. I am not complaining  at least I can still do it. Heidi told me to call her when I was ready  I will if I remember but I have been really forgetful lately. Copd/emphysema is such a drag!!! 

sam


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

You are doing another fabulous job on the tea party and recipes look great. Naturally chilli is not for me but the minestrone salad might work for me. Your kitty is something mine has done and they can stand outside a bit to figure out what they did... m a y b e... Like I have said before Sam, Dogs have people Cats have staff.

Hello to everyone on the new tea party. I get my new wood floor down tomorrow from step son. I am exited and then I can clean up all the mess again, and again. Joe p


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cat pee has such an odour factor! So sorry she was so naughty, Sam! Hope all goes well otherwise- the recipes look great for our household in a different season, but you get used to that one!!!


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Sam & everyone else. My mom is doing better. The infection is clearing up nicely. I am working on a stamped baby quilt that I am doing the embroidering on. I have several more that I can do. I also have 90 stamped quilt blocks that can be used for full size quilts that I can embroider. I also bought a flat bed sheet that I can embroider on to learn other stitches. My ex-sister-in-law had a cat that got up & peed in the baby's crib & liked to pee on my brothers side of the bed. When she peed in the crib I tossed her on the floor. 
Lisa


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

Good start to the new TP Sam Super recipes. Feel I can go to bed now. Will be about 10 pages by the time I get on here in the morning. Hope everyone has a restful nights sleep. night-night all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Have a good night's rest, Oddball!



oddball said:


> Good start to the new TP Sam Super recipes. Feel I can go to bed now. Will be about 10 pages by the time I get on here in the morning. Hope everyone has a restful nights sleep. night-night all.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

BASIL PARMESAN DRESSING:
¾ cup olive oil
¼ cup red wine vinegar
1 clove garlic minced
¼ cup fresh basil leaves finely chopped
Freshly ground black pepper
Directions:
Place ingredients in a jar  shake well to blend.


Sam, I think you missed the Parmesian? How much shredded parmesian do I add to make this? Thinking I will love this over a ceasar salad!

Possibly your Sophie kitty has a bladder infection? or has diabetes? Frequent uncontolled urges to pee is associated with this and this is one of the first signs in a cat. See what the vet says. Naughty kitty will need a kitty Pamper on the behind, you know the disposable kind that catches all the little leaks. hmmm, maybe that was Luvs.

New floors for Lexi and Joe!!! nice for the roomba to have a go at! Sam, you kind of need to make your rounds with the roomba and do demonstrations!


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

Sometimes that kind of bad behavior by a cat indicates a urinary tract infection, especially in cats who use a litter box or go outside regularly. I can imagine the mess, Sorry!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Good evening Sam,

Thanks for being our host again this week. 

Sunday we are supposed to be celebrating five birthdays in our family. We were going to cook out but the latest forecast is for rain. We'll see.

I am making Peanut Butter Pie for dessert. It is a Cooking Light recipe that I have used many times.

Peanut Butter Pie

Prepare two pie pans with graham cracker crusts, Set aside

Filling Ingredients
	1 cup powdered sugar 
	1 cup natural-style, reduced-fat creamy peanut butter (such as Smucker's) $
	1 (8-ounce) block 1/3-less-fat cream cheese, softened 
	1 (14-ounce) can fat-free sweetened condensed milk 
	12 ounces frozen fat-free whipped topping, thawed 
	20 teaspoons fat-free chocolate sundae syrup 

Preparation
1.	Combine powdered sugar, peanut butter, and cream cheese in a large bowl; beat with a mixer at medium speed until smooth. Add milk; beat until combined. Fold in whipped topping. Divide mixture evenly between crusts; chill 8 hours or until set (pies will have a soft, fluffy texture). Cut into wedges; drizzle with chocolate syrup.

Many variations:You can make the crusts out of chocolate wafers; you can use chocolate curls and crushed peanuts instead of syrup. Instead of two pie crusts, I make it in a spring form pan which makes it a higher dessert. It does need several hours in the freezer to set up. It can be served right out of the freezer if you like.

I no longer have school age children but it does seem as though the summer has gone quickly even though I was inside more than out because of the heat. We are 60 miles north of Chicago--just heard that they have had 43 days above ninety this year. We can't be too far behind.

I hope this finds all KPers and family members doing well

Wisconsin Joy


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh I just have to try to get on the first page - I was busy answering everyone on the old thread!!! But I'm here now! AZ


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

good news about your mother lisa - yeah.

did throwing her on the floor teach her anything. it hasn't worked for me. lol

sam



Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Hi Sam & everyone else. My mom is doing better. The infection is clearing up nicely. I am working on a stamped baby quilt that I am doing the embroidering on. I have several more that I can do. I also have 90 stamped quilt blocks that can be used for full size quilts that I can embroider. I also bought a flat bed sheet that I can embroider on to learn other stitches. My ex-sister-in-law had a cat that got up & peed in the baby's crib & liked to pee on my brothers side of the bed. When she peed in the crib I tossed her on the floor.
> Lisa


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi everyone! I can't believe as late as I am I may still make the 1st page. Glenn & I have been shopping for eyeglasses all day. I'm pooped! No glasses to show for it either!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

you know 5mmdpns - there is no parmesan cheese amount given for the dressing - i think if it was me i would mix us the rest of it - shake it up -and then add as much freshly grated parmesan as i wanted.

as an aside - with as much parmesan as there is in the salad you might not want any in the dressing. however - if you are like me - one can never have too much paremsan.

i think sophie kitty was just to lazy to go outside. if i catch her at it she will wish she had gone outside.

i wonder if they would give me a royalty for every roomba i sold. lol

sam



5mmdpns said:


> BASIL PARMESAN DRESSING:
> ¾ cup olive oil
> ¼ cup red wine vinegar
> 1 clove garlic minced
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i have never had a litter box stella - survivor and puff kitty always went outside - sure a few accidents - mostly in the bathroom which is easy to clean up. but they have been really good. too bad there is no such thing as peer pressure in the animal world. lol

sam



StellaK said:


> Sometimes that kind of bad behavior by a cat indicates a urinary tract infection, especially in cats who use a litter box or go outside regularly. I can imagine the mess, Sorry!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i just got a new pair - $300+ and now i look like harry potter - well the glasses do.

sam



Sandy said:


> Hi everyone! I can't believe as late as I am I may still make the 1st page. Glenn & I have been shopping for eyeglasses all day. I'm pooped! No glasses to show for it either!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

preston said:


> i just got a new pair - $300+ and now i look like harry potter - well the glasses do.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


ok, now Sam we need a new pic for your avatar with those harry potter glasses, lol

I thought I would make up the parmesian dressing and just use it for my salad dressings. So I will take your advise and just add the parmesian to it!! should taste great anyways!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey Tea Party friends!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'mmmmmmm BAAACCCCKKkkkkk :lol: 
I actually got sprung from the hospital about 3 this afternoon, was so great to feel the sunshine again! They did chelation therapy, got about 5 pints of blood, did a liver biopsy, poked, prodded, stuck and restuck so many times my arms feel like over used pincushions :| But I'll get over those in a week or so, for now no heavy lifting and strict orders to take it very easy the next 2 weeks. New medications, new diet also that is wonderful for me, all the protein I want and I have to up my cholesterol intake, odd that it is very very low. No more raisins and no spinach salads, iron intake is way too high liver is not happy with me right now. 
I have a LOT to catch up on, but will do that a little at a time. Just know I have missed you all so very much. Was in ICU until late yesterday and no electronics were allowed, C forgot to bring my lap top last night also. 
Sam, love the Chili sauce recipe, my Mom used to make this all the time, will try to make some and put up for the winter! She loves it on ham steaks! I also love the dressing, that is gonna be great!!! 
Sounds like your family has had a busy summer with all the contruction, but bet it looks great!! 
I never had an inside cat, too many allergies, but sure would have hated for that to have happened to me!!! 
I'll be on and off my arms are so sore, hard to type for very long. 
Keeping all in my prayers :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne! great to hear from you, and that things are on the up!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

preston said:


> i just got a new pair - $300+ and now i look like harry potter - well the glasses do.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I can't believe the cost of some of the frames! I have really good insurance through the school district but they don't cover all of the frame costs but they cover more than the last insurance did. I didn't think selections were as good as they have been in the past. We may go to a few more places before we decide.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> Marianne! great to hear from you, and that things are on the up!


Thank you Myfanwy, how are you doing??? I need to go check last weeks party and look for pictures ;-)


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

we got around early and went to clean at the church, ate some mexican, then got our dab of groceries at walley world. when we got the stuff put away, we all laid down and napped. me and maddi were in the recliner, bj and bailey went to bed. i slept like a zombie. i didn't sleep to good last nite, after all the discussion about dad going into the nursing home and how this was going to happen, i told younger sister, i just had a heavy knot in my stomach and i just was edgy all night, had weird and i mean weird dreams, so i have talked to mom and she has talked with dad about this situation, which is what i think needs to happen, let him digest this. i know he still will be a butt when it happens, but we are gonna keep talking about folks waiting on him and doing for him, and build it up. so i think that was why i slept this afternoon like the dead. wow, stuff like this should be easier. i think i hate this so much, cause i always was with dad, 3 girls and i was the tomboy, we hunted, hiked, i helped cut and haul wood, i worked with him and 3 other guys when they sold field stones for homes. he was always such a outdoors man and always so strong, this is tough. you know for as week as he is about getting around, man he has a grip that won't stop. 
so anyway, sam good start to a t party, i like the recipes. tonight i fixed a soup with white beans and spinach in it. wasn't what i wanted so i ate a ham sandwich with b. mustard on it. 
marianne, so good your news is positive.
someone ask about martin keith, has anyone heard from him?
we just were outside and the turtle doves were cooing, and the four oclocks were smelling so good. BUT, we had to come inside because of a odor... someone in the neighborhood was grilling burgers and it was driving me nuts. oh my wouldn't that taste so good. how dare they


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sam, I also want a picture of the Harry Potter frames!!! We may need to draw a lightening bolt on your forehead ;-)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Southern Gal, so sorry about your Dad, I know it's rough. I was also the tomboy of the family, I was the first of the cousins to shoot a deer on the annual Thanksgiving family hunt, it was a 12 pointer and my Uncle had it mounted! I drove the tractor, mowed the pastures, helped round up the cows, the boys were off playing baseball or some other sports, the other girls were in the kitchen or learning to sew. None of that interested me, I wanted to be with my Uncle and my Dad. Take care and will be keeping you in our prayers. 
(And yeah, a good grilled burger sounds wonderful!!! Especially after hospital food for so many days ;-) )


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Things are gradually on the improve! We have qualified for some help in the home- and that should kick in in about 2 weeks. I just received a summons to Jury Duty- which I will trot along for- if you are selected it can be a nice remuneration, and I can get there easily by bus- at the very least I should be able to get a few more photos of the business district- there are a lot of Norfolk pines around, and they are busy building a new station [train and bus] and a University on top!
I am also going to do a sit in survey on transport on Thursday which will bring me a $80 shopping voucher- every little helps!



Marianne818 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne! great to hear from you, and that things are on the up!
> ...


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Hey Tea Party friends!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'mmmmmmm BAAACCCCKKkkkkk :lol: -D


So relieved to her you are Back :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You sure have been through it and a lot of worry to go along with it. Hope this does the trick and you will be fine.
Hugs,
Daralene


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

More good recipes, Sam. If I keep clipping tea party recipes into Evernote, I'm eventually going to have to start cooking! :roll: 

Good news about your mom, Lisa. I hope she continues to improve rapidly.

And Marianne, I'm so glad to see you back from the hospital. Make sure you take it easy and let everyone else "do" for you for a change, OK?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

We had BLTs for supper tonight along with succotash and sweet potato pie that I made this afternoon. Fresh tomatoes are coming in from the garden now. Don picked about half a dozen more this afternoon and they are really tasting great.

Tim is crazy about pie for dessert and pumpkin is his favorite; but sweet potato is close enough (well, truthfully, if its got a crust on the bottom, it's good enough for Tim) to pumpkin that he won't object to being ''forced'' to eat dessert. lol

The weather was quite a bit cooler over the weekend, so I made chili with a half chicken breast left from the stir-fry we had earlier in the week. With black beans and garbanzos and a heavy dose of cumin in the seasonings, it was great for Sunday supper.

Fish tacos made with cod loins on Tuesday were a big hit with everyone here. Must try those again soon.

Hope everyone has a great weekend. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

That is awesome Myfanwy!! Thanks to the nurses and doctors at the hospital, Mom now has Home Healthcare nurses coming in 4 days a week, they may increase it to 5 just want to see how the situation is for the first week. Mom seems to like the lady that has been here this week, so hopefully this will work out. 

Daralene, I am so glad to be back home, back with my friends and family is a great feeling. No surgery, but I have to keep track of the iron, I don't want to have my spleen removed, but that will be the next course of action. I have eaten so much beef jerky, I may start to mooooo any day now :lol: But that is my protein fix, glad that I like it and have a lot that I made! I use a packaged mix that I get from Cabella's. 
Time for another walk around the house, trying to get my strength back, so just taking slow walks once an hour or so. 
Be back later ;-)


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

yeah - you are back marianne - so glad that you are back and in good shape - you take care of yourself and get plenty of rest - so glad you are home.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Hey Tea Party friends!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'mmmmmmm BAAACCCCKKkkkkk :lol:
> I actually got sprung from the hospital about 3 this afternoon, was so great to feel the sunshine again! They did chelation therapy, got about 5 pints of blood, did a liver biopsy, poked, prodded, stuck and restuck so many times my arms feel like over used pincushions :| But I'll get over those in a week or so, for now no heavy lifting and strict orders to take it very easy the next 2 weeks. New medications, new diet also that is wonderful for me, all the protein I want and I have to up my cholesterol intake, odd that it is very very low. No more raisins and no spinach salads, iron intake is way too high liver is not happy with me right now.
> I have a LOT to catch up on, but will do that a little at a time. Just know I have missed you all so very much. Was in ICU until late yesterday and no electronics were allowed, C forgot to bring my lap top last night also.
> Sam, love the Chili sauce recipe, my Mom used to make this all the time, will try to make some and put up for the winter! She loves it on ham steaks! I also love the dressing, that is gonna be great!!!
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sam, I thought of you and got this recipe from one of the nurses, I couldn't have any but they sure looked good!

Flourless Peanut Butter Chocolate Chip Cookies
1 cup creamy peanut butter
1 cup sugar (I used 1/2 cup brown sugar & 1/2 cup white sugar)
1 egg
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
Pinch of salt
1 teaspoon baking soda
3/4 cup chocolate chips (I used semi-sweet)

1. Preheat the oven to 350 degrees. Spray 2 cookie sheets with cooking spray.
2. Mix the peanut butter and sugar together until creamy and smooth.
3. Add in the egg and vanilla extract. Mix until well combined.
4. Stir in the salt, baking soda, and chocolate chips.
5. Spoon dough into balls, about 1 Tablespoon of dough for each cookie. Place them on the cookie sheets, about 2 inches apart.
6. Smash with a fork and sprinkle with sugar. Bake for 10-12 minutes. Let them sit on the cookie sheet for a couple of minutes. Move to a wire rack and cool. Make sure you don't overbake. They will set up and you want them to be soft. 

Not sure what make a gluten free recipe, but since these don't have flour maybe???? I know there are several friends that follow gluten free recipes, hope this is for them also :-D


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello Friends! I have missed all of you and will try to go back and read over the last 3 weeks of TP. Now that I am back working it has been difficult getting my schedule situated. I work until 5 pm and get home a little after 6 pm, sometimes get dinner prepared or with leftovers I only have to clean up after eating. I am not complaining... I am so happy to have a job and look forward to working with Ceili everyday. Then, last week I had a bout with vertigo and was not doing very well. In the ER on Saturday evening until 2 am, and missed all of last week at work. They were really understanding about it, and checked in on me a couple times during the week. So, this has been my first full week at work. Busy enough to let the day go quickly but not so busy that you can't take a breath. 

Marianne, I heard you were in the hospital. Glad to hear you are home and doing better. 

Myfanwy, I like your new Avatar.

Sam, I like the recipes you posted this week and will soon make the Minestrone Salad. I hear there were some really great recipes the last couple weeks. 

Will check back over the weekend.... take care. Keeping everyone in my prayers.

Flockie


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm glad to finally have some time to check in to the Tea Party and talk to my friends. Things have been very hectic these past two weeks -- nothing big; just lots of visitors, meetings, and back to school activities. School started this week and DH works as a security guard at the H.S. and Grandson goes to the pre-school at the H.S. that is part of the Early Childhood Development class, which means I have the house to myself for about 5 hours each day. Ahhh....so nice and quiet.

I love the recipes, Sam, although we didn't get much of a tomato crop this year. I'll pass along the recipe to my brother in VA for next year's crop; they put up over 80 quarts of tomatoes, corn, green beans, and jams. Canning is not my thing, but they love to grow the produce and can it for eating all year long. I'm sure they'll like the chili sauce recipe.

We're getting ready for our trip to London & Paris later this month. My brother is over in London working so we have a free place to stay and we have free air miles so that's not costing us much either - meals and the trip to Paris will be the biggest expense. We're celebrating our 40th wedding anniversary in October and after the harsh past 5 years we've had, it's time we splurge and celebrate. 

Flockie - glad you're working, but worry about the vertigo episode; hope all is better.

Marianne - prayers continuing - you have been through so much -- hope you continue to get better every day.

Sam -- so sorry about your bed---I would have said a few curse words; I really hate extra work being made for me when I barely get what's already waiting for me done. I love the way the rennovations sound. Having friends over always helped my kids get along better than when they were by themselves---smart Mom! I'm sure Heidi will love the quiet time---although it is bittersweet when the last one goes off to school.

Grandson old enough to go to college---wow, you sure don't look like it. I put myself through college after I had worked for about 10 years so I didn't get the whole college campus experience---I'm glad your grandson is getting that experience.

Time for me to log off - sorry the post is so long.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Marianne! great to hear from you, and that things are on the up!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Marianne, glad you are back home and hope all the tests are good for you. You sound wonderful and I suppose a little black and blue and sore but you sound good. Hang in there. 

I am tired and need to go to bed and hope you all are having another great tea party by Sam and his glasses. I love your comment, Marianne, we might have to put a lightening bolt on his forehead. love it. joe p.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello all TPers. I surely wish I had something exciting about which to write, but it's rather the "same old". However, I did finish one very pretty scarf (will be a gift) and have started another. Both yarns have sequins in them and they do make a bit of glamour for something so simple. The weather had been a wee bit cooler than a couple weeks ago, but it's still in the 90's which in TX is "cool". The sky was pitch black by 8:30 tonight and it won't be long until it will be that dark by 6PM. Longer sunlit days are about the only positive thing about summers here. Yummy sounding recipes, Sam, and surely wish I was one of the people with an abundance of homegrown tomatoes! I would love to be having so many that I could make such recipes again. Hope you all are keeping well and do hope you all have a good weekend with lots of rest for those of you who are weary.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

My sister held a garage sale last weekend. Her two daughters and I helped with the selling, but she put in a lot of preparation work. She has a 3-car garage and it was filled with approximately 5 tables of "no longer need" items. I'm telling ya, she's 5 years older than me (I'm in my late 60s) and she could tire out a person half her age. She has always amazed me the stamina she has. The sale was Friday, Sat. and Sunday. A whole lot of activity on Friday but Saturday and Sunday were a bit of a disappointment. We had basically 3-1/2 family contributions and I'm wondering if we had too much. 

Biggest disappointment was I had a telephoto camera lens for sale and someone stole it. Always shake my head at the nature of some people. And usually everything in a garage sale is being sold dirt cheap and yet people still want the items half of the quoted price. 

Sold a pair of antique lamps (?). They belonged to my daughter's room mate and have been in storage for years and years. Not really sure if they were antiques, but I am wondering if I sold them too cheaply ($25/pair) because of the speed they sold. I just hope I don't turn on Antique Road Show and see them appraised at some ridiculously high price.

We told my sister if she ever decided to have another garage sale we would have her declared certifiably insane. Truthfully, though, I would help her again. Aside from losing my telephoto lens I also lost 3 lbs. Not sure though if that was just water weight -- it was hot, hot hot and terribly muggy.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We're getting ready for our trip to London & Paris later this month. My brother is over in London working so we have a free place to stay and we have free air miles so that's not costing us much either - meals and the trip to Paris will be the biggest expense. We're celebrating our 40th wedding anniversary in October and after the harsh past 5 years we've had, it's time we splurge and celebrate.
> 
> Flockie - glad you're working, but worry about the vertigo episode; hope all is better.
> 
> Time for me to log off - sorry the post is so long.


Thanks, RookieRetiree. I am much better. I hope you enjoy your 40th Wedding Anniversary trip!

Flockie


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sam you're going to have to post a picture of Lexi's room when she's finished with it. It does sound like she's had a good time doing it. Who knows maybe it will be her career.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne, it is great Mom is getting more help- makes life a lot better for you. 

Flockie great to hear from you- I have been wondering how you were! Sorry it is you have been ill- do say hello to Ceili when you see her!

81brighteyes are you able to photograph your work?- would love to see what you are making!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thank you for the recipe marianne - they really sound good - i think joe will like these also.

so glad you are feeling better.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Sam, I thought of you and got this recipe from one of the nurses, I couldn't have any but they sure looked good!
> 
> Flourless Peanut Butter Chocolate Chip Cookies
> 1 cup creamy peanut butter
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

your posts are never too long rookieretiree - we love having you visit and hope you have time to come back real soon.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I'm glad to finally have some time to check in to the Tea Party and talk to my friends. Things have been very hectic these past two weeks -- nothing big; just lots of visitors, meetings, and back to school activities. School started this week and DH works as a security guard at the H.S. and Grandson goes to the pre-school at the H.S. that is part of the Early Childhood Development class, which means I have the house to myself for about 5 hours each day. Ahhh....so nice and quiet.
> 
> I love the recipes, Sam, although we didn't get much of a tomato crop this year. I'll pass along the recipe to my brother in VA for next year's crop; they put up over 80 quarts of tomatoes, corn, green beans, and jams. Canning is not my thing, but they love to grow the produce and can it for eating all year long. I'm sure they'll like the chili sauce recipe.
> 
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Things are gradually on the improve! We have qualified for some help in the home- and that should kick in in about 2 weeks. I just received a summons to Jury Duty- which I will trot along for- if you are selected it can be a nice remuneration, and I can get there easily by bus- at the very least I should be able to get a few more photos of the business district- there are a lot of Norfolk pines around, and they are busy building a new station [train and bus] and a University on top!
> I am also going to do a sit in survey on transport on Thursday which will bring me a $80 shopping voucher- every little helps!
> 
> 
> ...


So I guess it does not get cold if you have Norfolk pines.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

good to hear from you barbara - hope you come back real soon - there is always room at the table for another one.

sam



BarbaraSD said:


> My sister held a garage sale last weekend. Her two daughters and I helped with the selling, but she put in a lot of preparation work. She has a 3-car garage and it was filled with approximately 5 tables of "no longer need" items. I'm telling ya, she's 5 years older than me (I'm in my late 60s) and she could tire out a person half her age. She has always amazed me the stamina she has. The sale was Friday, Sat. and Sunday. A whole lot of activity on Friday but Saturday and Sunday were a bit of a disappointment. We had basically 3-1/2 family contributions and I'm wondering if we had too much.
> 
> Biggest disappointment was I had a telephoto camera lens for sale and someone stole it. Always shake my head at the nature of some people. And usually everything in a garage sale is being sold dirt cheap and yet people still want the items half of the quoted price.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mjs said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


No, Auckland minimums around 3C which is barely a frost- nothing to what a PA winter can do!!!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


i didn't realize they could take it as cold as a frost.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Hello all TPers. I surely wish I had something exciting about which to write, but it's rather the "same old". However, I did finish one very pretty scarf (will be a gift) and have started another. Both yarns have sequins in them and they do make a bit of glamour for something so simple. The weather had been a wee bit cooler than a couple weeks ago, but it's still in the 90's which in TX is "cool". The sky was pitch black by 8:30 tonight and it won't be long until it will be that dark by 6PM. Longer sunlit days are about the only positive thing about summers here. Yummy sounding recipes, Sam, and surely wish I was one of the people with an abundance of homegrown tomatoes! I would love to be having so many that I could make such recipes again. Hope you all are keeping well and do hope you all have a good weekend with lots of rest for those of you who are weary.


Bright Eyes, sometimes it is nice to hear some "same old" especially with so many coming down with illnesses or having to deal with new problems. (Not that the problems and illnesses are trival, we still love to know what it is we need to pray for and send out the hugs for!) 
Speaking of tomatoes, I was at the community garden, and I picked some yellow tomatoes. They were yellow pear tomatoes and not acidy at all so that is nice to know for those who battle stomach problems. They were really sweet too! I told my Mother about them and she says she has some of those tomatoes that she planted this year! :-D 
What pattern are you using for your scarves? Is it hard to knit with sequins in the yarn? :?:


----------



## mslittlebear (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi all, 
I'm not sure exactly what the tea party is. I'm new to the board. Sam, I love these two recipes. Do I need to join something?


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

I had a girlfriend over for lunch today and I made pizza on a whole wheat boboli crust. Cooked eggplant, zucchini, and peppers out on the charcoal grill and added those on top after sauce and a layer of tomatoes, then avocado pureed with lemon and slices of avocado, basil, artichoke hearts, black olives and anchovies. I had smoked salmon pieces also but the pizza was getting too full so I let her have slices on the side. She loved the flavor and couldn't believe there was no cheese. She said it was the best pizza she'd ever had. She is a great cook, so that meant a lot to me. We had iced green tea with blueberry and acai. After lunch we went down to the canal and sat on a bench under a tree facing the water and enjoyed a nice breeze and gorgeous view. I wanted to do something nice for her as she has only found temporary work with no benefits. She interviewed for a job today but they said it was full-time and then they changed it to 5 hrs. a day, so again, no benefits. Life sure is hard for so many right now who need work and she is divorced and needs benefits, Her ex H never was a DH, sad to say. He's not helping with her 2 sons college either, so she really needs a job. She has her Masters and is a teacher. I've mentioned her before about a month ago and still no work other than in a factory. At least the lunch was special and fun.

For supper DH and I had vegetable tempura with fresh cherries for dessert. He is doing great, as always. 

When I went for my acupuncture treatment the Chinese doctor thought I looked younger and so much better than 2 yrs. ago. I must be doing something right. The swelling has gone down a lot and I'm not having any pain today, so I'm doing great now also.

Loving thoughts to all who need them and prayers too.
Hugs,
Daralene


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all TPers. I surely wish I had something exciting about which to write, but it's rather the "same old". However, I did finish one very pretty scarf (will be a gift) and have started another. Both yarns have sequins in them and they do make a bit of glamour for something so simple. The weather had been a wee bit cooler than a couple weeks ago, but it's still in the 90's which in TX is "cool". The sky was pitch black by 8:30 tonight and it won't be long until it will be that dark by 6PM. Longer sunlit days are about the only positive thing about summers here. Yummy sounding recipes, Sam, and surely wish I was one of the people with an abundance of homegrown tomatoes! I would love to be having so many that I could make such recipes again. Hope you all are keeping well and do hope you all have a good weekend with lots of rest for those of you who are weary.
> ...


One of the scarves I have almost finished is the Multidirectional Scarf which I love knitting. The other doesn't have a name that I know of as a friend gave me the pattern because I had admired the one she was knitting using it. The third one is so very very easy and that was from another friend. I used the previous scarf and this one with yarn with sequins in it and no, it is not hard at all to knit with the yarn. The sequins are spaced a distance apart and don't interfere with the stitiches. The only very slight problem is if you are frogging and they might stick a little to the yarn, but it's no big deal.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

mslittlebear said:


> Hi all,
> I'm not sure exactly what the tea party is. I'm new to the board. Sam, I love these two recipes. Do I need to join something?


Sam will tell you when he is on, but in the meantime I will say that all you need to do is what you did, start joining in by introducing yourself and exchanging recipes, family goings on, photos, knitting WIP's, etc. It's a British Tea Party, so we are polite and don't get into politics or religion. I found everyone on here to be great and like family.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

welcome- just turn up, and become interested in the conversation- it is all completely open!!



mslittlebear said:


> Hi all,
> I'm not sure exactly what the tea party is. I'm new to the board. Sam, I love these two recipes. Do I need to join something?


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

9:00 PM on a Friday night - I used to have better things to do than hang out on the computer!!! But if I have to stay home it's good to have my friends on the TP! I'm glad you're home Marianne - be well - Welcome to mslittlebear - we're glad you're here. Hey Brighteyes - where are the pictures?? And Daralene - I missed lunch!! It sounds great - DH is calling me to the living room to join him for the rest of the evening and I can never say no to that man!!! Have a great weekend all. AZ


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:| I agree Sam--I think not being able to get your breath is one of the most scariest things that can happen to us. Sending you good, good thoughts your way, and pray you will feel stronger real soon.I will be leaving Tuesday morning bright and early for my brother's and cousins in Alabama.Will be taking lots of pictures to post when I return. Not to get back home until 9/9/12 late.Tomorrow at Lockwood Park they have the annual Birthday Bash--big family day. My DIL and 3 grandchildren and myself will be working all day. Probably till about 5:00pm. Sunday at church we have a dinner, then Monday my DIL is going to do my hair. I will be glad to get to Alabama and kick back!!! HAHAHa-we are going to be visiting other relatives. I am going to try to use my cousins computer to keep in touch.Hoping everyone will have a great safe weekend. LOVE YOU ALL!!!!


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Sam tossed Allison on the floor because I was mad that she peed in the crib. No it did no do any good because every time that my brother & ex-sister-in-law would go away & I would watch the girls she would get mad & use the floor for a litte box & most of the time it was not pee. She also would poo on the couch.
Lisa


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

81brighteyes, is this the multidirectional one? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/multidirectional-diagonal-scarf I like the look of it. Is it hard to do?

Welcome, mslittlebear. Please feel free to join in any time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I love illustrated postings- it is good to see where others live. Happy motoring!



carol's gifts said:


> :| I agree Sam--I think not being able to get your breath is one of the most scariest things that can happen to us. Sending you good, good thoughts your way, and pray you will feel stronger real soon.I will be leaving Tuesday morning bright and early for my brother's and cousins in Alabama.Will be taking lots of pictures to post when I return. Not to get back home until 9/9/12 late.Tomorrow at Lockwood Park they have the annual Birthday Bash--big family day. My DIL and 3 grandchildren and myself will be working all day. Probably till about 5:00pm. Sunday at church we have a dinner, then Monday my DIL is going to do my hair. I will be glad to get to Alabama and kick back!!! HAHAHa-we are going to be visiting other relatives. I am going to try to use my cousins computer to keep in touch.Hoping everyone will have a great safe weekend. LOVE YOU ALL!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have made two similar to this- it is mostly short rows which are no problem. Be interested to hear how people have gone on the final triangle!



KatyNora said:


> 81brighteyes, is this the multidirectional one? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/multidirectional-diagonal-scarf I like the look of it. Is it hard to do?
> 
> Welcome, mslittlebear. Please feel free to join in any time.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hello All

Yes, Sam, we want to see you masquerading as Harry Potter. 
It sounds like Lexi has worked hard to achieve the look she wants.

Welcome back Marianne - balancing high protein with not too much iron must be a challenge! Take care of yourself. Those peanut butter cookies sound gooood!

Myfanwy - if you are selected for Jury duty, I hope you get a case with something interesting going on, not just some mindless violence.

I have a crackpot sense of humour and our children (and ELH) know it well. It was our daughter's 20th birthday on Wednesday (she still lives at home) and as I gave her a birthday hug I murmured in her ear "I remember you - you're that squawky little thing I had surgically removed 20 years ago!" She feigned being insulted.
We had half a dozen friends round for a birthday dinner and her Auntie Barbara (my SIL) had made the flight from Auckland to surprise her - over 1400 kms (about 900 miles). ELH produced his roast chicken to his usual high standard, friends brought desserts (trifle and lemon meringue pie) and I made the birthday cake. One couple left earlier, so the rest of us finished the evening with a board game - Scotland Yard.

Tonight Barbara and a couple of other mutual friends are coming round to watch the rugby on TV - round two of the Bledisloe Cup between New Zealand and Australia. (As far as I'm concerned watching rugby is on a par with having a root canal - so I'll enjoy the company and get on with my knitting.) I've made my Whole Orange Cake again for supper.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Hi Sam & everyone else. My mom is doing better. The infection is clearing up nicely. I am working on a stamped baby quilt that I am doing the embroidering on. I have several more that I can do. I also have 90 stamped quilt blocks that can be used for full size quilts that I can embroider. I also bought a flat bed sheet that I can embroider on to learn other stitches. My ex-sister-in-law had a cat that got up & peed in the baby's crib & liked to pee on my brothers side of the bed. When she peed in the crib I tossed her on the floor.
> Lisa


Hi Lisa crafts 62 do you buy the quilt already stamped in squares? Also with the sheet how will you work out your design to embroider? I'm a novice quilter and love to embroider so I'm curious. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Sam and the rest of the TP family. Sam sorry to hear about your naughty kitty. Yes, there is nothing smellier then kitty pee. I had a wonderful cat but she would once in a while sneak down into the finished basement behind the TV and go. I tell you the minute you walk down the stair it would knock you over with the stink. Who knows why they do the things they do. As they say Cats own you, you don't own them...LOL they do what they want when they want. You are there for their amusement not the other way around. I'm now a dog person plus I'm now allergic to them since I moved to Nevada weird huh along with other allergies. Go figure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I rather hope I will turn up for one morning and not get balloted! We have been warned there is a two weeks [expected]case on the books. I must have a look and see who is broadcasting the rugby- a certain member of the family is a real 'union' man- played until he was about 48!



Hilary4 said:


> Hello All
> 
> Yes, Sam, we want to see you masquerading as Harry Potter.
> It sounds like Lexi has worked hard to achieve the look she wants.
> ...


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh I forgot Sam, Love the recipes!!!! To everyone May God Bless You All ! and healing,comfort where it is needed. until next time Take care.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

mslittlebear said:


> Hi all,
> I'm not sure exactly what the tea party is. I'm new to the board. Sam, I love these two recipes. Do I need to join something?


Welcome. Sam, leads the TP every week. We get together and chat exchange recipes, patterns or whatever is on our minds as you will see from the postings. We all feel like family and everyone is welcome to join the group. We don't like to put anyone down or argue. We keep it friendly. I hope you like it here and if you need any help we will try to give that to you. Take care.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

mslittlebear - all you need to do is show up - there is always fresh tea under the cosy and plenty of room at our virtual table - we love having new people join in - makes for some interesting conversation. we hope to see a lot of you so don't be a stranger.

sam



mslittlebear said:


> Hi all,
> I'm not sure exactly what the tea party is. I'm new to the board. Sam, I love these two recipes. Do I need to join something?


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

carol -hope you have a wonderful and safe trip to alabama - it will be fun spending time with brothers and cousins. can hardly wait for all the pictures. check in as you can - we are always glad to see you.

sam



carol's gifts said:


> :| I agree Sam--I think not being able to get your breath is one of the most scariest things that can happen to us. Sending you good, good thoughts your way, and pray you will feel stronger real soon.I will be leaving Tuesday morning bright and early for my brother's and cousins in Alabama.Will be taking lots of pictures to post when I return. Not to get back home until 9/9/12 late.Tomorrow at Lockwood Park they have the annual Birthday Bash--big family day. My DIL and 3 grandchildren and myself will be working all day. Probably till about 5:00pm. Sunday at church we have a dinner, then Monday my DIL is going to do my hair. I will be glad to get to Alabama and kick back!!! HAHAHa-we are going to be visiting other relatives. I am going to try to use my cousins computer to keep in touch.Hoping everyone will have a great safe weekend. LOVE YOU ALL!!!!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

daralene said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Tea Party friends!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'mmmmmmm BAAACCCCKKkkkkk :lol: -D
> ...


This goes for me too Marianne!!!! Welcome back


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Sam, I also want a picture of the Harry Potter frames!!! We may need to draw a lightening bolt on your forehead ;-)


Oh Please Sam, I want the new Avatar of you in the new glasses.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

at the end of this pattern from ravelry there are directions given to knit the final triangle or triangls symmetrical with the rest of the triangles.

sam



myfanwy said:


> I have made two similar to this- it is mostly short rows which are no problem. Be interested to hear how people have gone on the final triangle!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

oh hilary - no - no - no - mention whole orange cake and no recipe - cut me to the quick. lol

could you share the recipe?

sam



Hilary4 said:


> Hello All
> 
> Yes, Sam, we want to see you masquerading as Harry Potter.
> It sounds like Lexi has worked hard to achieve the look she wants.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow, it's 1140pm here and we're already on page 5, you all have been busy. I'm so glad the coffee's hot. 
It took me about 10 minutes to read page one as Sphynx kept sitting on the laptop and scrolling the page back to the top. lol...

Marianne, so glad you got sprung and are doing well. 

Carol, have a wonderful, safe trip. I love your pictures. 

Daralene, lunch sounded wonderful, and I sure hope your friend gets some good news soon. 

Myfanwy, I think you definitely need a break, you've had a lot to deal with lately. 

Mslittlebear, so glad you stopped by, hope to see you often. 

Flockie, so glad the new job is going well and really glad you are doing better after your bout of vertigo. 

Lisa, so glad your mom is doing so much better. 

Well, went into our local yarn store today, they didn't have very much yarn last year when I was visiting, but this year, WOW, the yarn exploded, sooo much wonderful yarn and a bunch of it is local just a few miles down the road. Brown Sheep Company, in Mitchell, Ne, the prices are wonderful.
I got a skein of Lambs Pride Worsted to see what pattern I am going to do, found that pattern so tomorrow I'll go get 3 more skeins, and I got my first skein of Sashay to make my first ruffle scarf, yay! so much fun. 
Well, Mocha's doing well, goes in Monday to get the drain removed, he keeps trying to get the bandage off, ah well, Stepmother is a non practicing vet tech so if all else fails , she'll just rewrap it if he gets it off before Monday. 
I guess I should go get my needles found so I can get a good start on a sweater, I am going to go to knitting group on Tues, that should be fun. 
Talk to you all later. 
Have a wonderful evening/day.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

muy late - time to go to bed.

going to indianapolis tomorrow to celebrate my grandson's eighth birthday. it was so dry that they had no fireworks on the fourth - however - they are having them tomorrow night - go figure. so we will go to them and then probably come home. oh yes - i'm riding with my ex. i will knit the whole way down. lol

so i will not be on tomorrow - maybe a bit in the morning before i leave and i will check in when i get home - i know you will keep on trucking on without me - have a good day.

sam


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Welcome all a new tea party. Today when my friend came to help with the house, I broke down in tears as the pain had extended from my lower back all the way down the front and sides to my feet and I am so exhausted that I can't seem to get recovered with the erratic sleeping I do. I had run out of pain meds and asked doc for patches to try and he said he has to see me. Ice packs eventually brought the pain to a more tolerable level and then used Freezeit with ilex to prolong the relief. Hope that I can sleep better tonight. Its so hard to find someone to take me to the doc. He's only about 15 mi away, but everyone is so busy and the usual routes of transportation not avail to his office and I aways have to go once a mo to pick up the script as its a class 4 narcotic. Fortunate for me that it does not interfere much with my mentation as it does with so many. I usually set aside several doses so I don't run out, but with all the activities this last week and the convention last weekend, I had used up all the secret stashes and did not have any until I found someone who could take me to get it and then in the opposite direction to find pharmacy that carries it. 
So glad Marianne for the better news about your health. I am wondering why my sodium persists in being low and why
it is in the first place. I don't each much sodium as a rule to keep the swelling in my legs to a minimum and I have had chips and such lately due to the prolonged heat spell here. I keep the air conditioning on in the bedroom when it is hot and today of course dawned foggy and overcast like San Francisco. Weather changes are not good for me. The air has been heavy and humid and difficult to breathe also. It sometimes seems that I am never satisfied. If only we would have slow changes rather than such radical shifts in temps. 
Sam: I am looking forward to the new litter of pups. Its such an exciting time.
So long for tonite. Pleasant times and dreams to all. So glad Julie that you are to have more help and particularly that you have access to the network of care for caregivers as that is so important when the condition deteriorates. By that time they will be very familiar with both of your needs and what services they can arrange for you. Consider carefully the scrap book idea to bring back the good memories for him and you. Marlark Marge.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for starting the new TP, Sam. You've certainly had a busy day. I've also heard that cats that start to pee in odd places could be upset about changes in the household or have some sort of urinary tract problem. Our Hugo was a rescue that showed up about 11 years ago - a very big cat but he had been badly abused and was really skittish. His hip was dislocated and when he pees it comes out at an angle so he sometimes pees over the edge of the litter box (we put a tray under the box). 

He started coming into the house for short periods that gradually got longer. Then we started noticing a smell in the pantry and kitchen and discovered that Hugo peed down the furnace vents. He did spend a lot of time outside and we did eventually get him to use the litter box most of the time when he's inside, but he still has his occasional lapses (sometimes uses the bath mat).

Good for Lexi working so hard to re-decorate her room.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Welcome back Marianne, so glad that you're back home and you'll have to "work hard at taking it easy". Sometimes it's easy to forget and do too much. Hope you're getting some extra help with your mom. Prayers for quick healing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra- I have to agree with you- it has been a bit much this last few weeks. And I had put myself under a few extra stresses that I won't mention because I was being such a silly!

Marge, I do sincerely hope you get to that doctor soon. So sorry the stashes ran out! 
However on a brighter note, when I had to go to the SuperClinic last Tuesday I bumped into some former neighbours of mine from Mangere- and found out that their Mum, Tulagi's wife Loimata past a few months ago. This is my Samoan/Tokelauan friend who had not realised that fiction writing was not truthful. Upshot is that we are being welcomed back with open arms to visit- and I had a long phonecall from the oldest [of 8] who was born the same year that we arrived in New Zealand- she was absolutely delighted to have found me- and had been dreaming of me for the last two weeks! Funny old world!

Enjoy your travels worth of knitting,Sam! can't imagine knitting on our roads! My eyes would go splotto! It is easier on the train- but all lamps nowadays are fluorescent and I cannot work long under them!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

preston said:


> oh hilary - no - no - no - mention whole orange cake and no recipe - cut me to the quick. lol
> 
> could you share the recipe?
> 
> sam


I did post this one at the tea party a few weeks ago, but for those who missed it:

*Whole Orange Cake*
1 orange
180g butter, melted
1 cup sugar
1 1/2 cups self-raising flour
3 eggs

Preheat oven to 180C (350F).
Grease and base-line a ring tin.
Quarter the orange and process in food processor till thoroughly pulped.
Add in remaining ingredients and mix well, scraping down sides of processor.
Tip into prepared tin, level top and bake 30-45 mins until golden and skewer inserted in centre comes out clean.
Drizzle with orange icing.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Marianne glad to see that you are home. Also that you have also been able to get some help with your mum. Now you make sure you take it easy and enjoy your new eating regime.

My OH(Other-half) had an excellent report from the surgeon yesterday, he is way ahead of where they thought he would be and it looks like he will have full use of his fingers.

Thoughts and prayers to all those who are in need at the moment.


----------



## nan.0803 (Oct 29, 2011)

Sam, You might want to have your cay checked by the vet for a bladder infection. Sometimes it manifests itself by the cat peeing in the wrong places.
Nancy


----------



## nan.0803 (Oct 29, 2011)

Cat ==typo in previous message
N.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:wink: :lol: Marianne 818---Good morning Marianne. Good to hear you are on the amends. Sending sunshine your way. Praying you are without too much pain and able to sit outside and enjoy what bit of sunshine we have left before winter comes around. I think we are having the dog-days of summer. Our temperatures this week have been in the 90's. We have snow to look forward to!! I'll send you a picture of the past years of our snow, so it will help you cool off in that hot Georgia sun!!!HAHAHA Have a wonderful week will be in Atlanta on the 6-7th of Sept. We are going to the Ga. Aquarium and Cheesecake Factory!!! Take care my friend and hope your mom is well.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:-( Southern Gal--Sorry to hear about your dad. Nursing homes can be a good thing, but you want to drop in at different times of day, go often, question anything that does not seem right, or you don't like. Mark his clothing or better yet have family pick-up regularly and do at home. Spend time with him doing some activities. Usually they have a scheduled time for group activities.Try to go at those times as well and go with him to participate in the activity. I worked in a nursing home--these are just some suggestions that will make his stay more productive and safe. I even took my dad foods that I knew he liked. Unfortunately he had a stroke and would not swallow, he would pocket food and drink. Good luck finding a clean and caring home. They are out there but so are some bad ones. Hope this helps.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

flockie said:


> Hello Friends! I have missed all of you and will try to go back and read over the last 3 weeks of TP. Now that I am back working it has been difficult getting my schedule situated. I work until 5 pm and get home a little after 6 pm, sometimes get dinner prepared or with leftovers I only have to clean up after eating. I am not complaining... I am so happy to have a job and look forward to working with Ceili everyday. Then, last week I had a bout with vertigo and was not doing very well. In the ER on Saturday evening until 2 am, and missed all of last week at work. They were really understanding about it, and checked in on me a couple times during the week. So, this has been my first full week at work. Busy enough to let the day go quickly but not so busy that you can't take a breath.
> 
> Marianne, I heard you were in the hospital. Glad to hear you are home and doing better.
> 
> ...


 :wink: Good Morning Flockie--Have you been having the hot heat like we have down here in Roscoe? Glad you are feeling better. Hopefully the coming weeks will be good for you. Slow down and be good to yourself. Stress over work can play havoc on your body without realizing it.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

preston said:


> good news about your mother lisa - yeah.
> 
> did throwing her on the floor teach her anything. it hasn't worked for me. lol
> 
> ...


Sam, throwing your mother on the floor is not nice! LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

that is great news that your OH is recovering so well!



Silverowl said:


> Marianne glad to see that you are home. Also that you have also been able to get some help with your mum. Now you make sure you take it easy and enjoy your new eating regime.
> 
> My OH(Other-half) had an excellent report from the surgeon yesterday, he is way ahead of where they thought he would be and it looks like he will have full use of his fingers.
> 
> Thoughts and prayers to all those who are in need at the moment.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Love the snow pics, Carol!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam and everyone else. It is 4:07 am here in the West Coast and we are hoping for a nice day, yesterday there was drizzle and humidity early on. I love the chili recipe sounds like our kind of food. Took my almost 90 year old mom out to dinner last night to our favorite pub in the city of Tustin. Had a nice dinner and she enjoyed the Friday special of New England Clam Chowder and fish and chips. Got to get ready for the day and tonight's concert at the Verizon Wireless Ampitheatre featuring the music of Tchaikovsky and ending with fireworks! Thanks again for hosting the Tea Party and let's enjoy the last week of August.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Good morning, everyone! Hope you all are well-rested and enjoying your morning cups of favorite beverages. Few are up in the house yet but will be shortly.

Isn't it great to have Marianne back with good reports? 

Carol--have a great and safe trip to Alabama. We'll miss you so, please, check in often.

Myfanwy, haven't served on jury duty for many years. Tim's needs make it impossible to be away from home for the kinds of long days such duty can involve--even if not sequestered for the duration.

Have a safe trip, Sam. I don't usually have any problems knitting while someone else is driving either.

Welcome to the newcomers to the Tea Party and so glad to hear from Flockie again.

Off to prepare breakfast for family--some variety of coffee cake and fruit on the side, I think.

Have good day and will check in later. Ohio Joy


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

It's lunch time here in Northern Ireland. I'm just having a quick look at the tea party before my 7 month old granddaughter arrives. I am looking after her all day and she will be staying the night for the first time. Her mum and dad have to work the same shift tonight. I hope she goes to sleep for me! Wish me luck.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Some of us are up very early. I had two naps yesterday after having a total day off so as some of you say, "Go Figure". I have yet to get my wonderful wood floor in today.

The "cottage" (I call it that) was a cabin sort of thing close to the lake here, not on the lake but a stone's throw away. We enlarged it and made it into a larger home. The kitchen and dining area and main bath are on wooden posts that have been here since the 1950's and they have a tendency to shift. We had porcelain tile on the eating area as well and that area shifted so much we have had to pull all that up and now put in the wood floor that shifts easier than porcelain with mortar splitting and coming up. I had Jesse, my Mother's provider pound and try to get up the glue that held the porcelain down and the house is full of dust againnnnnnnnnnnnnn.... Oh well, in the long run it is worth it.

You all mention cats urinating and that many times that is a sign of urinary tract infection. Our cat Kee Kee did that once on the bed when I was sleeping on my pillow. Yuk. I got up and threw that pillow across the room. I use to send my down and feather pillows to the cleaners but now I do them myself in the washing machine and the dryer with tennis balls. Have any of you tried that? I took my pillows into the dry cleaners one day and the woman told me to try it as they do the same thing there and she had so much business she did not want to do the pillows. "Go figure" again.

I am doing the food bank thing again today with Mother. I might not get to church tomorrow as I need to clean up the house from all the laying of the floor plus taking Mother out in the afternoon again.The floor is destressed wood, with a reddish brown grained wood look and it will be stupendous as we have dark slate looking porcelain throughout the cottage except the day room that has actual granite rock we put down 10 years ago. the grout stayed so far with out cracking much. When you mop it it is like mopping the bottom of a grotto. Yuk but I love the look. When I posted my picture of the table cloth I think the floor showed in the picture. I wonder if I still have that picture to run again?

take care and talk at you lataaaaaaaaaaaa... joe p.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Good morning all! I really enjoy the tea party and hearing bout everyone and their families. DH will be home soon (works 3rd shift) and he will have to shower and be on the road to Red Cross about 40 miles away for a cpr class that will last until 3 this afternoon. (it is 6:30 a.m.) He will be exhausted but doesnt have to work tonight so that is good. I will start weekly house cleaning and go into work myself for a couple of hours. I am an administrative assistant (read secretary)to an attorney. The firm we were with broke up at the beginning of the year and we moved across the street to share office space in January. We have just been informed by the landlord that we have to vacate our spot by September 30. So we will be moving again, AARRGGHH! At least this time there wont be 35 years worth of stuff to go through and my boss is buying this next place so we will not have to go through this again until we retire thankfully! DH started his nursing college courses this week so all household duties inside and out are pretty much mine for the next two years, knitting keeps me sane! Sometimes I just say the heck with it all it will be there later and go knit. Better get my day started. Glad to hear that everyone is getting good news on the health issues and my prayers go out all. Thanks for making us newbies welcome! Dawn


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ohio Joy- Fale uses my absences as the excuse to rark up his music- I come home to a vibrating house!! I don't expect to get balloted- I have served in the local court and the high court, and not yet been called on. Mind you it would be just my luck to end up on the two week case - hope not! Fale also loves sharing in the proceeds of my occasional work- usually as part of a survey. 
Sorry to hear of Tim's plight- I don't think you have mentioned this before.
I am organising the pizza for tomorrow- the tomato passata needs to cool down, and I will head back to bed, before doing the dough- less than half an hour till Sunday!
Enjoy your Saturday to so many!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

You have the right approach Dawn, IMHO, as long as I have the front room reasonable incase of unexpected visitors, the rest can wait till I am in the right state of mind- Much prefer to knit!



Pup lover said:


> Good morning all! I really enjoy the tea party and hearing bout everyone and their families. DH will be home soon (works 3rd shift) and he will have to shower and be on the road to Red Cross about 40 miles away for a cpr class that will last until 3 this afternoon. (it is 6:30 a.m.) He will be exhausted but doesnt have to work tonight so that is good. I will start weekly house cleaning and go into work myself for a couple of hours. I am an administrative assistant (read secretary)to an attorney. The firm we were with broke up at the beginning of the year and we moved across the street to share office space in January. We have just been informed by the landlord that we have to vacate our spot by September 30. So we will be moving again, AARRGGHH! At least this time there wont be 35 years worth of stuff to go through and my boss is buying this next place so we will not have to go through this again until we retire thankfully! DH started his nursing college courses this week so all household duties inside and out are pretty much mine for the next two years, knitting keeps me sane! Sometimes I just say the heck with it all it will be there later and go knit. Better get my day started. Glad to hear that everyone is getting good news on the health issues and my prayers go out all. Thanks for making us newbies welcome! Dawn


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Luck!!! what a lucky Grandma you are! I am so far away from the DGD and DGS, literally on another island...



inishowen said:


> It's lunch time here in Northern Ireland. I'm just having a quick look at the tea party before my 7 month old granddaughter arrives. I am looking after her all day and she will be staying the night for the first time. Her mum and dad have to work the same shift tonight. I hope she goes to sleep for me! Wish me luck.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne soooooo glad you are back and doing well. You have been on my heart and mind for days now. Take it easy and keep in touch!



Marianne818 said:


> Hey Tea Party friends!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'mmmmmmm BAAACCCCKKkkkkk :lol:
> I actually got sprung from the hospital about 3 this afternoon, was so great to feel the sunshine again! They did chelation therapy, got about 5 pints of blood, did a liver biopsy, poked, prodded, stuck and restuck so many times my arms feel like over used pincushions :| But I'll get over those in a week or so, for now no heavy lifting and strict orders to take it very easy the next 2 weeks. New medications, new diet also that is wonderful for me, all the protein I want and I have to up my cholesterol intake, odd that it is very very low. No more raisins and no spinach salads, iron intake is way too high liver is not happy with me right now.
> I have a LOT to catch up on, but will do that a little at a time. Just know I have missed you all so very much. Was in ICU until late yesterday and no electronics were allowed, C forgot to bring my lap top last night also.
> Sam, love the Chili sauce recipe, my Mom used to make this all the time, will try to make some and put up for the winter! She loves it on ham steaks! I also love the dressing, that is gonna be great!!!
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Sam and the rest of the TP family. Sam sorry to hear about your naughty kitty. Yes, there is nothing smellier then kitty pee. I had a wonderful cat but she would once in a while sneak down into the finished basement behind the TV and go. I tell you the minute you walk down the stair it would knock you over with the stink. Who knows why they do the things they do. As they say Cats own you, you don't own them...LOL they do what they want when they want. You are there for their amusement not the other way around. I'm now a dog person plus I'm now allergic to them since I moved to Nevada weird huh along with other allergies. Go figure.


Generally the fresh urine of a healthy cat has little odor or color.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Hello everyone, and thank you Sam for hosting again a wonderful teaparty. Ohhhhhh I see Marianne! Glad you are doing better and home. Pat, our mutual friend told me about your being sick and in the hospital and asked that I pray for you, which I have been doing. Love it when prayers are answered!

Carol, have a wonderful, safe trip. I love your pictures, especially the ones of the snow! 

Daralene, lunch sounded wonderful, and I sure hope your friend gets some good news soon. 

Myfanwy, I think you definitely need a break, you've had a lot to deal with lately. 

Mslittlebear, so glad you stopped by, hope to see you often. 

Flockie, so glad the new job is going well and really glad you are doing better after your bout of vertigo. Stress does stange things to us.

Lisa, so glad your mom is doing so much better. 

Sam, know what you mean about COPD/Emphysema--I too have it. My hardest chore is mopping my floors. It takes me all day long to get them done, and that is just the kitchen, living room, and hall. My home is not that big, I just have to do a bit and sit a bit. Thankfully, my sister usually comes and helps me change the linens on the bed. I have a queen and just getting around it is an effort. 

Cats are strange creatures. They march to their on band and they really don't care how you feel about it. My MIL's cat would hop up on the toliet and hit the roller, hence unrolling an entire roll of paper onto the floor when he got mad at us. Hope this is not a sign of health issues for your cat as people have said.

Sorry post is so long. Too many to welcome and notice already. Hope you all have had, or are having a wonderful day.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

what is IMHO?


myfanwy said:


> You have the right approach Dawn, IMHO, as long as I have the front room reasonable incase of unexpected visitors, the rest can wait till I am in the right state of mind- Much prefer to knit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Mornin', everyone. Just a little late joining you, but maybe this week I can find time to read "all" the posts.

Sam, I wish I had a gallon of tomatoes so I could try your chili sauce recipe. I'm afraid my garden was a disaster this year due to the hot, hot weather we had. There's always next year. The salad sounds good, though.

Yesterday, I had a perm and DH had a haircut so we decided since we were so spruced up we'd go to Red Lobster for dinner. What a mistake! Friday night at Red Lobster? - not a good idea. The service was terrible!

Sam, what's the gestation period for dogs? I think I've counted three pregnancies for Hickory in a year or so. She must be a good Mom. So what will be the mix this time? Not labradoodles? Sorry about Sophie's mess - you don't need all the extra work. We've been lucky that way with our last 2 cats, even though one was feral. They were both good about using their liitter box. We don't let our cats outside anymore. They can go out on the enclosed porch for fresh air and don't know the difference.

Well, I hope this week brings good health to everyone. It's no fun being sick and no fun dealing with a sick partner or family member. I feel I've aged faster this last year due to DH's medical problems, but it's all part of living, I'm afraid.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

My Sofie is a naughty kitty, too. Last winter during a power outage, my daughter's family-including Oscar the cat- came to stay with us. We kept all the cats separate, but ever since then, Sofie has decided to spray at the bottom of the stairway in our great room. She's a spayed female, so this is very strange behavior, which our vet cannot explain. I have tried every product on the market, and vinegar and baking soda, and cannot get rid of the smell on the carpet, nor can I prevent her from doing it again! Very frustrating! 
School starts again for us this week, so I'm back to work! Summer vacation seemed very short, but I am looking forward to a new school year! My grandson will be in my school as a kindergartener. I'm excited for that, but I know I'll be the crying grandma watching him walk into his classroom. I cannot believe he's 5!
Have a great weekend everyone, and happy knitting!


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Ah, another weekend & another wonderful Tea Party. 

Marianne - I'm also glad to see that you are home.

Sam, I also want to see the "harry potter" glasses. I'm willing to bet you make them look snappy.

I have a full weekend ahead - starting with bills. Most of it is picking up. I need to get some of the furniture together for the donation pickup. I'm ready to see some of it go away.

Grandmatimestwo - have you tried Nature's miracle? I use that & it's wonderful for getting cat smells out of stuff.

Must be the season for kitty naughtiness. Mine's getting bored; I need to get another companion for her (and me). Lilly is trying to get me to play with love bites & racing down the hallway. This 1-year-old is just wearing me out.

I won't be doing much knitting, but I will keep going with those kiddie sunbonnets. I'm wandering back off for breakfast and a large cup. Then to put my hair up in the usual weekend "milkmaid" braids. >.<


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Just a quick note, as I have sat here and fallen asleep, :roll: So not up to my usual routine as yet! 
So wonderful to see the new folks at the tea table! I will admit I'm having a bit of a time keeping up, so will just send a blanket welcome to those that I haven't greeted! 
JoeP, the floors sound beautiful!! Can't wait to see pictures of all that you have done to your home. 
DonnieK, Pat is a very dear lady for sure! So blessed to call her my friend, thank you for your prayers, I am a firm believer in the power of prayers, no matter who or what your higher power is, we all have our ways of asking for blessings. 
Love love love the Orange cake recipe, have put it on my Evernote and that will be a treat for sure!
Carol, I'm about an hour drive from Atlanta, wish I was in better health to drive down and have a meet and greet in person with you!! You will have to plan another trip in the future so we can visit some yarn shops!! Thanks for the pictures of the snow, our days lately have been in the low 80's and mornings in the low 60's, I actually needed a sweater this morning when I took the dogs out for a run in the back yard. (it's fenced but I love to watch them in the early mornings) 
My mind is foggy and so I will bid you all a wonderful day/evening will be back after I take a nap or at least rest for a bit. 
{{{{{{{{{{{{Hugs and prayers all around}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning everyone, I had hoped to sleep in a bit, but not to happen. The neighbors have a visiting dog staying and he started barking about an hour or more ago and hasn't stopped. 
I tried to sleep through it, but it just didn't work, so now I'm caught up on the TP, my dogs are fed and back in bed and I'm off to see if I have a cup of coffee ready yet, I really need coffee. lol...Hope you all are having a great day.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Nice party. Seems like an abundance of love and concern. Glad most are on the mend and prayers keep coming for those who are a little behind in healing.
I have a kitty who decided to pee on my bed to get my attention. I took her to the vet and tried different things such as litter box location etc. Finally we did a thyroid test on her. She is now on lifetime medication, but she has never peed in the wrong place again.
Carol, your snow pictures are great. That last one, if you could photoshop the wires, is your Christmas card, in fact it could be published for purchase. Love it. 
I was at a family reunion recently and tried an interesting salad brought in by a cousin I never knew. It was just cubed watermelon, chopped onion, feta cheese and a splash of balsamic vinegar. Onions and strawberries actually taste good together too, so the berries might make a sweet addition. Easy bring along for potluck picnics.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i should look at my recipe documents before i ask - i'm sorry hilary4 - i did have the recipe - hopefully there will be someone who didn't.

sam



Hilary4 said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > oh hilary - no - no - no - mention whole orange cake and no recipe - cut me to the quick. lol
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

too funny donnie - i didn't realize how it looked until i looked at it more closely -

sam



DonnieK said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > good news about your mother lisa - yeah.
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

puplover - good to see you at the tea party - hope you had a good time and will be back real soon.

sounds as though both of you will be busy for the forseeable future - but the outcomes will be worth it.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Good morning all! I really enjoy the tea party and hearing bout everyone and their families. DH will be home soon (works 3rd shift) and he will have to shower and be on the road to Red Cross about 40 miles away for a cpr class that will last until 3 this afternoon. (it is 6:30 a.m.) He will be exhausted but doesnt have to work tonight so that is good. I will start weekly house cleaning and go into work myself for a couple of hours. I am an administrative assistant (read secretary)to an attorney. The firm we were with broke up at the beginning of the year and we moved across the street to share office space in January. We have just been informed by the landlord that we have to vacate our spot by September 30. So we will be moving again, AARRGGHH! At least this time there wont be 35 years worth of stuff to go through and my boss is buying this next place so we will not have to go through this again until we retire thankfully! DH started his nursing college courses this week so all household duties inside and out are pretty much mine for the next two years, knitting keeps me sane! Sometimes I just say the heck with it all it will be there later and go knit. Better get my day started. Glad to hear that everyone is getting good news on the health issues and my prayers go out all. Thanks for making us newbies welcome! Dawn


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

daralene said:


> mslittlebear said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


Well, I guess it started out as a British Tea Party, but now with so many folks from all over joining in the Tea Party, it pretty much is a Global Tea Party. Our host, Sam (aka Preston) is from Ohio. You just come right on into the parlor and join us! Of course we love to eat and knit and chat!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

this is the third litter in the last three years - the last two are too close but it is what it is. i think the gestatinon period is 65 days - these are due in about three weeks.

sam



DorisT said:


> Mornin', everyone. Just a little late joining you, but maybe this week I can find time to read "all" the posts.
> 
> Sam, I wish I had a gallon of tomatoes so I could try your chili sauce recipe. I'm afraid my garden was a disaster this year due to the hot, hot weather we had. There's always next year. The salad sounds good, though.
> 
> ...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> I have made two similar to this- it is mostly short rows which are no problem. Be interested to hear how people have gone on the final triangle!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  i made that pattern and enjoyed doing it, and learning the how to, but i am like you, my end triangle didn't look like that, i just ended it, and also, my ending and beginning triangle width were diff in size, so i realized i was adding a stitch, although i don't know how. but i made it.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

southern gal - look at the pattern on ravelry - it has an alternate ending for the scarf that makes the end more symetrical.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > I have made two similar to this- it is mostly short rows which are no problem. Be interested to hear how people have gone on the final triangle!
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

well i am caught up - hate to think how many pages there will be by the time i get home - anyhow - all of you have a great day - do something unexpectedy nice for yourself.

see you tonight late -

sam


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

preston said:


> I was just looking at the calendar  this is the last week of august  and next week will be labor day weekend already. The children are gearing up for their first day of school come Monday morning  think they are looking forward to it  they have been pretty bored these past several weeks. This will be the first year; that Heidi will be without children for two and a half days a week. She is wondering what she will do. I think the peace and quiet would be lovely for a change. Lol
> Tonight is the first quarter moon  you can file that away as your trivia for the day.
> 
> In todays newspaper there were several tomato recipes I thought you might enjoy. Since many of you have gardens this would be a good way to use some of your tomatoes.
> ...


Sam, the recipes look great! Sounds like it has been very busy at your place. Here in AZ the kids have been back at school since the first or second week in August - I just can't get used to that idea.

My mom also has COPD/emphysema (as did her father) and it's slowed her down a lot the last few years. Makes her impatient and frustrated, but as long as she doesn't push herself too much she's managing. Your comments remind me to be patient too (it's not a trait that runs in our family).

Don't know how closely I can follow the TP this week - ours looks pretty busy, including dealing with what you see in the picture below. I was sitting at the breakfast table yesterday when I heard a sound - not a crash, more of a whoosh and a soft thud - and saw an incomprehensible green darkness pass over the window. This palo verde branch, from the middle of a very big tree, is probably as big around as a good-sized adult's thigh. Fortunately the garden beds it fell on were empty!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> :-( Southern Gal--Sorry to hear about your dad. Nursing homes can be a good thing, but you want to drop in at different times of day, go often, question anything that does not seem right, or you don't like. Mark his clothing or better yet have family pick-up regularly and do at home. Spend time with him doing some activities. Usually they have a scheduled time for group activities.Try to go at those times as well and go with him to participate in the activity. I worked in a nursing home--these are just some suggestions that will make his stay more productive and safe. I even took my dad foods that I knew he liked. Unfortunately he had a stroke and would not swallow, he would pocket food and drink. Good luck finding a clean and caring home. They are out there but so are some bad ones. Hope this helps.


thanks for the suggestions, i never thought of some of the ideas. there is enough of us, that i hope besides mom we all pop in dailey so he has familar faces around him.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Aaaaagh - having spent the morning cooking for a family lunch tomorrow I just tinked 500+ stitches! Messed up last night and had it hanging over me - done now and keen to start going forward again! Got to do a bit more cooking and a bit of cleaning before I get my cuppa and a chance to do some knitting. Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Sam didn't get on till Saturday this time but it's so nice to read all of your news! Lexi's bedroom sounds beautiful!1 Good for her doing all that work and really putting an effort in it! I didn't like high school either but felt like I was treated as an adult in college made it much better. The heat this summer must have made breathing really difficult with copd. I bet you're glad it's over! Have a great weekend! Thanks for writing such a nice post.


preston said:


> I was just looking at the calendar  this is the last week of august  and next week will be labor day weekend already. The children are gearing up for their first day of school come Monday morning  think they are looking forward to it  they have been pretty bored these past several weeks. This will be the first year; that Heidi will be without children for two and a half days a week. She is wondering what she will do. I think the peace and quiet would be lovely for a change. Lol
> Tonight is the first quarter moon  you can file that away as your trivia for the day.
> 
> In todays newspaper there were several tomato recipes I thought you might enjoy. Since many of you have gardens this would be a good way to use some of your tomatoes.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Joe P, the IMHO => In My Honest Opinion The wood floors sound like they will be warm and cozy looking!

Carol, the pictures of the snowscapes were very refreshing! Thank you for that. 

We had a brief little thunder storm here about an hour ago. Not much rain, but enough humidity to make the air very heavy and hard to breathe!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Great about the new floor Joe! So exciting to have something new to clean! You're an inspiration with you cleaning! My energy sometimes runs out for that when I have so many other things to do! But with 3 dogs I have to keep up on things!!


Joe P said:


> You are doing another fabulous job on the tea party and recipes look great. Naturally chilli is not for me but the minestrone salad might work for me. Your kitty is something mine has done and they can stand outside a bit to figure out what they did... m a y b e... Like I have said before Sam, Dogs have people Cats have staff.
> 
> Hello to everyone on the new tea party. I get my new wood floor down tomorrow from step son. I am exited and then I can clean up all the mess again, and again. Joe p


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Joy your recipe for eating light peanut butter pie sounds SO good!! I can't eat peanut butter so it's too bad but I wonder if it could be made with another nut butter? I agree about naughty kitty maybe a vet trip is in order. I've heard of dogs doing that. I definitely would keep my bedroom door shut! We used to have a kitty who would go behind the radiator and pee. We had thick carpeting and it would soak in and I couldn't get back there. One day I used Odor Out (I think?) and soaked it then went in with something with a long handle and blotted it up. It worked!


purl2diva said:


> Good evening Sam,
> 
> Thanks for being our host again this week.
> 
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Marianne I'm so glad you're feeling better!!! Sounds scary! Hope your recovery goes well! I would LOVE to be on a diet where I get more cholesterol!!!


Marianne818 said:


> Hey Tea Party friends!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'mmmmmmm BAAACCCCKKkkkkk :lol:
> I actually got sprung from the hospital about 3 this afternoon, was so great to feel the sunshine again! They did chelation therapy, got about 5 pints of blood, did a liver biopsy, poked, prodded, stuck and restuck so many times my arms feel like over used pincushions :| But I'll get over those in a week or so, for now no heavy lifting and strict orders to take it very easy the next 2 weeks. New medications, new diet also that is wonderful for me, all the protein I want and I have to up my cholesterol intake, odd that it is very very low. No more raisins and no spinach salads, iron intake is way too high liver is not happy with me right now.
> I have a LOT to catch up on, but will do that a little at a time. Just know I have missed you all so very much. Was in ICU until late yesterday and no electronics were allowed, C forgot to bring my lap top last night also.
> Sam, love the Chili sauce recipe, my Mom used to make this all the time, will try to make some and put up for the winter! She loves it on ham steaks! I also love the dressing, that is gonna be great!!!
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Southern gal I'm sure the decision about your Dad must be really hard!!! My Dad was always strong too. actually, so was my Mom. It was really hard watching them becoming weaker. I hope he agrees to the extra help. I loved my Mom and Dad and was glad they accepted the extra help. Hop everything turns out well. I hope your sleep improves too I hate those kind of nights!!


Southern Gal said:


> we got around early and went to clean at the church, ate some mexican, then got our dab of groceries at walley world. when we got the stuff put away, we all laid down and napped. me and maddi were in the recliner, bj and bailey went to bed. i slept like a zombie. i didn't sleep to good last nite, after all the discussion about dad going into the nursing home and how this was going to happen, i told younger sister, i just had a heavy knot in my stomach and i just was edgy all night, had weird and i mean weird dreams, so i have talked to mom and she has talked with dad about this situation, which is what i think needs to happen, let him digest this. i know he still will be a butt when it happens, but we are gonna keep talking about folks waiting on him and doing for him, and build it up. so i think that was why i slept this afternoon like the dead. wow, stuff like this should be easier. i think i hate this so much, cause i always was with dad, 3 girls and i was the tomboy, we hunted, hiked, i helped cut and haul wood, i worked with him and 3 other guys when they sold field stones for homes. he was always such a outdoors man and always so strong, this is tough. you know for as week as he is about getting around, man he has a grip that won't stop.
> so anyway, sam good start to a t party, i like the recipes. tonight i fixed a soup with white beans and spinach in it. wasn't what i wanted so i ate a ham sandwich with b. mustard on it.
> marianne, so good your news is positive.
> someone ask about martin keith, has anyone heard from him?
> we just were outside and the turtle doves were cooing, and the four oclocks were smelling so good. BUT, we had to come inside because of a odor... someone in the neighborhood was grilling burgers and it was driving me nuts. oh my wouldn't that taste so good. how dare they


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Barbara, I'm so sorry about the camera. Some people!!! I would love to have the energy to clear out 5 tables of no longer needed items! I'm 60 and even tho it would be great exercise going up and down 2 flights of steep stairs and hauling things down makes me tired just thinking about it! I'm doing some a little at a time. I have a table at the local flea market but stuff there doesn't sell too fast.


BarbaraSD said:


> My sister held a garage sale last weekend. Her two daughters and I helped with the selling, but she put in a lot of preparation work. She has a 3-car garage and it was filled with approximately 5 tables of "no longer need" items. I'm telling ya, she's 5 years older than me (I'm in my late 60s) and she could tire out a person half her age. She has always amazed me the stamina she has. The sale was Friday, Sat. and Sunday. A whole lot of activity on Friday but Saturday and Sunday were a bit of a disappointment. We had basically 3-1/2 family contributions and I'm wondering if we had too much.
> 
> Biggest disappointment was I had a telephoto camera lens for sale and someone stole it. Always shake my head at the nature of some people. And usually everything in a garage sale is being sold dirt cheap and yet people still want the items half of the quoted price.
> 
> ...


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Barbara, I'm so sorry about the camera. Some people!!! I would love to have the energy to clear out 5 tables of no longer needed items! I'm 60 and even tho it would be great exercise going up and down 2 flights of steep stairs and hauling things down makes me tired just thinking about it! I'm doing some a little at a time. I have a table at the local flea market but stuff there doesn't sell too fast.
> 
> 
> BarbaraSD said:
> ...


I was at a car boot sale this morning and one of the stallholders said he'd had stuff stolen off his table earlier. This sale was in a church and you wonder what sort of people would do this. On a happier note, my husband put a drinks cooler on a site called Gumtree and it sold yesterday for £100. I had won it about 5 years ago and it just sat in the garage unused. Now, what will I spend my £100 on? I really don't need yarn, I have quite a stash.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

carol's gifts said:


> :|I will be leaving Tuesday morning bright and early for my brother's and cousins in Alabama.Will be taking lots of pictures to post when I return. Not to get back home until 9/9/12 late.


Carol........have a wonderful and safe trip and I'll be looking forward to those photos. Really enjoying all the photos you are posting. Thank you so much.

AZ Sticks.....sorry you missed it but I do have leftovers.

Marianne.....just learned that succotash is a good combination of foods for protein. Also, peanut butter with apple is supposed to give you protein when you combine the two. Hope that helps, there are probably more, I'm learning as I just started my new way of eating a few months ago.

Myfanwy....jury duty, wow. That would be interesting. You are so enterprising as to ways to bring in money with other things you are doing and I know you are wise, so with this you get to use both your innate talents.

Sam......oh no, what a naughty kitty. Hope it isn't a urine infection that will bring about bad behavior. So glad it didn't get into the mattress :thumbup: Have a great and safe trip Sam and a wonderful time with the fireworks and grandson's birthday.!!!! You deserve a day off!!!!

Poledra.....my friend was working a temp job last week and they fired the whole shift. She was their best worker but 4 workers walked off the line with no warning, just didn't come back from work, so they fired the whole shift. They are temps and they paid no attention at all to the good workers. Your job is just gone at a whim and of course, no benefits either. She interviewed yesterday and they switched a full-time job to a part time after they advertised it full-time. 5 hrs. instead of 8 and no benefits again. She can't live on that with two boys in college and no help from DH for their college. The yarn shop sounds wonderful.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey all--welcome to the new voices and good to see the regulars. I'm a bit late getting here this time! I took DD to the convention yesterday afternoon, got back here and fixed the pizza for supper and he didn't like it...he didn't say that, but I could tell. So that one won't be done again, then. I did manage to finish the second sleeve and was sewing it in when oldest DD called and I ended up being on the phone with her for three hours!

This morning we are going back down to the convention (it lasts through Sunday night) and I will jot in and say hello and check out the vendors if I can. We shall see what fare it offers this year.



grandmatimestwo said:


> My Sofie is a naughty kitty, too. Last winter during a power outage, my daughter's family-including Oscar the cat- came to stay with us. We kept all the cats separate, but ever since then, Sofie has decided to spray at the bottom of the stairway in our great room.


That is unusual--when I have a place I don't want the cats to go/be, I spray a little orange oil on the area...keeps them away really well. I'm not sure why cats don't like citrus, but they surely don't! This morning DD's cat jumped on my desk and knocked over one of my favorite coffee mugs...of course it crashed onto the floor and shattered. Luckily, it only had a little coffee left, but I was ticked off, since I've had that cup for years & years. Well, it's just a thing, and nobody got hurt, so I'm over it.



Strawberry4u said:


> I'm now a dog person plus I'm now allergic to them since I moved to Nevada weird huh along with other allergies. Go figure.


I am just an all around "animal person," I think, though some I don't care for at all and others I admire but wouldn't want to live with. Heh. I found, too, when I moved here that I have allergies to some things--where I'd never had them before--even living in southern NM. Those few miles north seem to make a big difference. In the spring it's junipers, and in the fall chamisa--neither of which I'd been exposed to before moving here.

I'd better get up and moving if we're going to be at the hotel in 45 mins. I'll check back in as I can.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

DARN...... just got caught up with this week's posts and see I have missed so much.... I'll be catching up with you all later, but mom is ill and just called and doesn't want to be alone. Throwing on clothes and going..... Glad she caught us... We were headed to the gym in 1/2 hour.

Sam - The odor stuff from the pet store worked well for Motley. I quite buying rugs with rubber backing for the baths, as several of the past cats seemed to wet them....

Marianne - Sooooooo glad you are home..... Most of us are looking for extra iron and you've got too much...... Love the protien diet though.....I have to have my protien.

Daralene - I'll have to chat with you about the acupuncturist.... Gery called one for me but I cancelled do to insurance nor paying.... We walked ast her office yesterday when taking mom for blood work and he almost shoved me through the door.

Rookie - We have to catch up..... AFTER your wonderful trip. Sounds like you have been super busy.... but 5 hours or quiet a day....... CELEBRATe

Myfany - I'm going to be chiecking your back posts to see what all has gone on, but so glad you will be getting some help...... 

Gotta run..... Ya'll have a great day...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver - glad to see your posting. Sorry to hear about your Mom - hope it's nothing serious. I know several people who swear that their accupuncturist solved so many health issues. I've been trying to devour the travel books and trying to learn and load the e-reader we received for our birthdays. Those 5 hours sure do fly by quickly. I have a package to send to you --- I'll be sure to include a note and pictures. Hope your infection has cleared up.

Carol - enjoy your trip. Hopefully, the adventure of a change of scenery and good company will lift your spirits. 

Joe P/Sam - house renovation is hard work and there is always so much clean up. Everything gets disrupted for awhile, but once it's done; it's so nice. 

Time to get busy for the day of laundry, floor cleaning and then some knitting.


----------



## BelovedElf (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi! I am sorry about the kitty problem. Sounds to me as if there is a UTI problem there. How old is the kitty? If it is a senior citizen, could be sign of renal failure; this would need a check by the vet. I hate to see it happen, but it does.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Hey Tea Party friends!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'mmmmmmm BAAACCCCKKkkkkk :lol:
> I actually got sprung from the hospital about 3 this afternoon, was so great to feel the sunshine again! They did chelation therapy, got about 5 pints of blood, did a liver biopsy, poked, prodded, stuck and restuck so many times my arms feel like over used pincushions :| But I'll get over those in a week or so, for now no heavy lifting and strict orders to take it very easy the next 2 weeks. New medications, new diet also that is wonderful for me, all the protein I want and I have to up my cholesterol intake, odd that it is very very low. No more raisins and no spinach salads, iron intake is way too high liver is not happy with me right now.
> I have a LOT to catch up on, but will do that a little at a time. Just know I have missed you all so very much. Was in ICU until late yesterday and no electronics were allowed, C forgot to bring my lap top last night also.
> Sam, love the Chili sauce recipe, my Mom used to make this all the time, will try to make some and put up for the winter! She loves it on ham steaks! I also love the dressing, that is gonna be great!!!
> ...


Welcome home. I will continue to pray for your speedy recovery. In the meantime rest as much as you can.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> Welcome all a new tea party. Today when my friend came to help with the house, I broke down in tears as the pain had extended from my lower back all the way down the front and sides to my feet and I am so exhausted that I can't seem to get recovered with the erratic sleeping I do. I had run out of pain meds and asked doc for patches to try and he said he has to see me. Ice packs eventually brought the pain to a more tolerable level and then used Freezeit with ilex to prolong the relief. Hope that I can sleep better tonight. Its so hard to find someone to take me to the doc. He's only about 15 mi away, but everyone is so busy and the usual routes of transportation not avail to his office and I aways have to go once a mo to pick up the script as its a class 4 narcotic. Fortunate for me that it does not interfere much with my mentation as it does with so many. I usually set aside several doses so I don't run out, but with all the activities this last week and the convention last weekend, I had used up all the secret stashes and did not have any until I found someone who could take me to get it and then in the opposite direction to find pharmacy that carries it.
> Marlark Marge.


Marge......so sorry to hear about you having so much pain. Being in constant pain is horrible and my thoughts and prayers are with you. I'm so glad you have found a medication that helps you but sad that it is such a problem to get to the doctor and pharmacist. I love helping friends that way now that I am retired and wish you were closer. Love it that someone came over to help you with the house and perhaps it was good that you opened your heart and cried. You needed a friendly shoulder and a little love. Sending you very gentle hugs,
Daralene


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> :| I agree Sam--I think not being able to get your breath is one of the most scariest things that can happen to us. Sending you good, good thoughts your way, and pray you will feel stronger real soon.I will be leaving Tuesday morning bright and early for my brother's and cousins in Alabama.Will be taking lots of pictures to post when I return. Not to get back home until 9/9/12 late.Tomorrow at Lockwood Park they have the annual Birthday Bash--big family day. My DIL and 3 grandchildren and myself will be working all day. Probably till about 5:00pm. Sunday at church we have a dinner, then Monday my DIL is going to do my hair. I will be glad to get to Alabama and kick back!!! HAHAHa-we are going to be visiting other relatives. I am going to try to use my cousins computer to keep in touch.Hoping everyone will have a great safe weekend. LOVE YOU ALL!!!!


Carole, enjoy your trip to Alabama. Bring your unbrella. We may get some of the backlash from Hurricane? Issac.
We have had an incredible few weeks of nice weather - the mildest August in Alabama that I EVER remember.

Dreamweaver, hope your mom is ok. And please take care of yourself as well. You are in my thoughts as always.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

in my case it stands for 'In My Humble Opinion', Joe! I know our approach to housework is at diametric opposites- I simply do not have the energy you do, You must have been a wonderful B&B host- and look how you stand by your family these days- Hats off to you!



5mmdpns said:


> Joe P, the IMHO => In My Honest Opinion The wood floors sound like they will be warm and cozy looking!
> 
> Carol, the pictures of the snowscapes were very refreshing! Thank you for that.
> 
> We had a brief little thunder storm here about an hour ago. Not much rain, but enough humidity to make the air very heavy and hard to breathe!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Myfanwy--Tim's situation is just that his school day would start and end before I could get to and from the court house at the County seat in times appropriate for his transportation. And with the other adults in the house also away from home at the office, I am the designated driver, so to speak.

His one-on-one aide would be kind enough to bring him home but there would be no one here to leave him with to supervise homework, toileting, snacks, etc., and she has teenagers in her home also. She is the best aide he's ever had and we certainly don't want to impose on her graciousness.

In other locations in other States, I have served on various juries but had typical children and extended family to care for them when I would be late getting home at the end of the court's day.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > good news about your mother lisa - yeah.
> ...


LOL-- even though I had been following the thread and knew exactly what he meant, I laughed to myself as I read that. Glad somebody thinks like I do!!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

margewhaples, so sorry about all the pain you are in. I know what you are feeling. I pray for you and some relief. That was sweet of your friend to help you out. May God bless you.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Since Sam enjoys parmesan I thought I would include my recipe. I thought they were really good. I also, put a thin slice of mozz on top of each round when I baked them. 

This recipe came from Eat what you Love a diabetes cookbook.
Oven Fried Zucchini Rounds
Makes 4 servings
1/3 cup plain breadcrumbs
1/4 cup grated parmesan cheese
1/2 tsp. dried oregano
1/2 tsp. garlic salt (I used garlic powder)
1 lge egg white, lightly beaten
2 1/2 cups zucchini slices, cut 1/8 inch thick (I used eggplant, green tomatoes and summer squash)
(I used Itialian breadcrumbs then I skipped the rest of the spices)

1.Preheat the oven to 400 degrees. Place a wire rack on top of a baking sheet and spray with cooking spray.
2. In a shallow bowl mix breadcrumbs, parmesan, oregano, and garlic salt.
3. In a separate bowl, beat together egg white white and 1 Tablesppon water. Dip each zucchini slice into egg mixture; then roll in crumbs. Place on wire rack.
4. Lightly spray breaded zucchini with cooking spray and bake for 8 minutes. serve hot
If you want to dip in ranch or tartar sauce. (This is for ones that aren't watching the extra calories)


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

Finally caught up with everyone on page 9. Now if I can just keep up. Last week by the time I got logged on, you were on page 57 or so, and I just gave up. I'm trying to get to know you all and not be so stupid about what is going on in your lives. Please forgive me if I do; I have a lousy memory.

It sounds like most of you are doing much better than the last time I was on (about 2-3 weeks ago). 

My DH will be coming home tomorrow or the next day from working on the cabin roof. Our son is going to be working on the state fair in Washington, so no one will be working on the roof for a week or two. It's a good time for DH to come home and recuperate. 

I'll be going to Boise as soon as I can get some time between doctor visits and such. My sister's DH is not doing well. They have been advised to bring in Hospice for him. Guess he has turned it down, which makes it that much harder on my sister. Don't know what to do about that though. I'll just try to be there for her when I can.

I live next to the ShoBan Reservation (Shoshone/Bannock Indians), and found this recipe in my collection of recipes. I think it came from Nordic Needle however. 

Wojapi and Indian Fry Bread
Wojapi (Woe-sha-pay)

	2 cups berries, fresh or frozen (blueberries, blackberries, strawberries, chokecherries, etc.) 
	1 1/2 cup water, save 1/4 cup for mixing with cornstarch 
	1/4 - 1/2 cup sugar granular, to taste - Splenda works well also 
	2 tbsp cornstarch

1.	Put berries in a medium saucepan. Some people mash them first, I just put them in the pan! They will break down as they boil and I stir. 
2.	Add 1 1/4 cups of water to the saucepan and bring to a boil, stirring occasionally. 
3.	Lower heat and add sugar. 
4.	Mix the cornstarch with remaining 1/4 cup of water in a cup until well blended. Then add to the heated berries and stir. 
5.	Cook over a low heat for about 4 minutes. It may take longer - what you want to do is to stir constantly until the consistency is extremely thick. 
6.	Serve hot. (I have put it in a crock pot to keep it hot throughout a party.)

Indian Fry Bread

Everyone has their own version of this recipe. We have used several including ones with yeast that makes extremely large batches of dough. Here is one of the more simpler (and quick) version!

	3 cups all-purpose flour 
	1 tablespoon baking powder 
	1/2 teaspoon salt 
	1 1/2 cups warm water 
	Oil, for frying

Mix the flour, baking powder, and salt in a large bowl. Add the warm water to the flour mixture and stir until dough begins to ball up. Knead the dough on a lightly floured surface, but you don't have to work it down like bread dough. Once the dough has a little stretch to it, you can stop. Put the dough in a greased bowl and refrigerate for 1/2 to 1 hour. 

Heat oil to 350 degrees in a DEEP frying pan or kettle. Lightly flour your working surface. Take a plum size piece of dough and roll it out to about the size around of a softball and about 1/4" thick. You may have to experiment with the size of dough to get the size of finished fry bread you want. Be sure to make a slit in middle of the rolled out dough so the dough will fry flat. Place the rolled dough in oil and cook until golden brown on one side, flip over and brown the other side. The time on each side will depend on the temperature of your oil and thickness of dough. Drain on paper towels. If you are making a large batch and need to keep them warm you can stand them on their sides in a roaster in a warm oven or in an electric roasting pan. Serve warm with wojapi!

Hope you all enjoy the Indian fry bread and berry sauce.

Bea


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Right you have jogged my memory! We have such a lot of people now dropping in to Sam's place, it is easy to get in muddles! I tend to feel I should rely on my memory, as to what people have mentioned. I would have to acknowledge the thought of a little extra cash has been a large part of my motivation! not anything altruistic!



jheiens said:


> Myfanwy--Tim's situation is just that his school day would start and end before I could get to and from the court house at the County seat in times appropriate for his transportation. And with the other adults in the house also away from home at the office, I am the designated driver, so to speak.
> 
> His one-on-one aide would be kind enough to bring him home but there would be no one here to leave him with to supervise homework, toileting, snacks, etc., and she has teenagers in her home also. She is the best aide he's ever had and we certainly don't want to impose on her graciousness.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Doris T, I have always thought dogs took about 90 days to gestate, I am quite happy to be corrected! It is quite a few years since we last had a litter.

Dreamweaver, prayers for Mom, hope all is as well as can be!

Bea- I was interested to see your recipe for the fry bread- maybe it is kind of a staple food for poorer people- Maori and Pacific Islanders all have variations on the theme- I avoid it except for major treats- because of the high fat- put me infront of a dumpling and I find it hard to stop!!!...


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello Everyone ! 

I finally got to come to the Tea Party a bit earlier than usual today. That's because I put it first on my list of things that I need to do today, so again, the stay will be a short one....but I might be back...who knows ??

The recipes sound luscious,Sam...thanks for posting them. Now,finding time to try them before the frost hits the pumpkins?!?!?! Don't hold your breath.

Two weeks to go 'til the wedding, which means the arrival of our immediate family....all 4 of them....2 sons, the older one with his wife + our granddaughter Teagan, all arriving on the same flight on Sept. 7th. Even tho the weekend will be a busy one, we have set aside Saturday all day (until the Rehearsal Dinner) as family day, so all errands MUST be accomplished by dinnertime Friday, & we've gently spread the word that we'll be busy so we don't get de-railed by good intentions of others.(Yes, the wedding is on Sunday) We'll be outnumbered by about 55:1 at the wedding/reception,so we need this time to ourselves. It might sound odd, but we don't live nearby anymore, so we make the most of when we're all together. And I really don't care what others think. I spent some time yesterday making 2 quiches, now frozen, for one of the family meals so I wouldn't spend too much time in the kitchen.

Oh Sam, a cat going where it shouldn't is a tough one to clean up for sure. But, I use 50:50 white vinegar/water solution & it takes away the odor right away. Now I clean regularly with it also & keep a spray bottle in the kitchen ready for anything. Our cousin was troubled by this activity in her apartment in Manhattan for over a year, spent a fortune keeping her bedding clean, vet visits, meds for the cat-discovered they were treating the wrong cat & then when questioned by a pet behaviourist, said she'd changed over to a new brand of litter. Ah-ha ! That was it. As soon as she went back to the former brand, all the mysterious peeing on the bed stopped & never returned. But, you say you don't have a litter box, so I would consider a urinary track infection, as mentioned before, just to be on the safe side. Or, possibly,there's something that has disturbed the cat's feeling of safety. Anything "new" in the house? A visitor not usually present ? Close encounter with something outside? Or, as you said, just plain lazy. And you made me laugh,mentioning a "Come to Jesus" talk !!! I haven't heard that expression in eons....& it surely says it all !!
OK....now I need to make a run for it .
Happy Saturday everyone !


----------



## Estee (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh, Mr preston...perhaps your kitty was trying to tell you something...Maybe he/she/it has a bladder infection...Mine doesn't urinate in the bed when she is sick, but she does go in other places and usually somewhere I will notice...I have made it a habit to keep her water doctored with a urinary tract support aid and only feed her moist, canned food, such as Wellness...It is grain free and the first ingredient is meat or fish of some sort, not a byproduct of such...I do hope your fur baby is feeling up to snuff soon...Thanks for all the delish recipes...


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

How many table spoons is 180g's. I don't know metrics. sorry. joe p.



preston said:


> i should look at my recipe documents before i ask - i'm sorry hilary4 - i did have the recipe - hopefully there will be someone who didn't.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Good day, friends! Sam, know what you mean about the kitty. My Bailey has taken to doing her business in the bathtub! Must say it is an easier clean-up than on the carpet or the bed-- arrrrrgh! Marianne, such good news-- continued prayers and good wishes for improved health. I see a lot of fishing in your future!!
Carol's gifts-- never got the chance yet to tell you how sweet your avatar is with your beloved Fred. Have a good trip!
Southern Gal, you are in my prayers-- it is so hard when your parents begin to fail in health. 
Marge, I so wish I lived closer to you to help..I am at the other end of the state. 
Dreamweaver, such a lot on your plate right now, yet you are always so interested in and supportive of everyone else. Prayers and hugs to you. 

I have been trying to keep up with everything, I am sure I missed some updates, but know you are all in my prayers as I read each post.
School started this week. There is always some drama going on either with kids or adults, but for the most part, it has gone very smoothly. Took yesterday off as I had to take my mom to her first chemo treatment. She had colon cancer two years ago, fought that, and was just diagnosed with cervical cancer, so here we go again. But, thank heavens, it was caught early and now we have five weeks of chemo and radiation followed by a hysterectomy. I know it sounds like a lot, but we are going a day at a time. 
My iPad is about to conk out, so signing off to recharge. Happy Saturday, everyone.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Dreamweaver, I hope your mother doesn't lose too much stamina with whatever is ailing her. This is a difficult time for all, I can imagine.

BeaStitcher, you jogged my memory. I made Indian Fry Bread with our older son when he was in 3rd grade & the class was studying Native Americans. We live 15 minutes away from the Lenni-Lenape Res, a branch of the Delaware tribe here in NJ.


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

Well, to be honest, I try to avoid it too, and don't make this recipe as much as I used to. However, the sauce recipe might be good on other things. I used to make sopapillas, which is the Spanish version of this I think, but that was when the kids were little.

Bea



myfanwy said:


> Doris T, I have always thought dogs took about 90 days to gestate, I am quite happy to be corrected! It is quite a few years since we last had a litter.
> 
> Dreamweaver, prayers for Mom, hope all is as well as can be!
> 
> Bea- I was interested to see your recipe for the fry bread- maybe it is kind of a staple food for poorer people- Maori and Pacific Islanders all have variations on the theme- I avoid it except for major treats- because of the high fat- put me infront of a dumpling and I find it hard to stop!!!...


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Sorelenna- Thank you so much for the tip of orange oil....that is something I have not tried. I have tried so many things, and never thought of trying some of the orange oil cleaner I have. I'll try it right away!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Have a great day Sam - get lots of knitting done!! AZ


preston said:


> well i am caught up - hate to think how many pages there will be by the time i get home - anyhow - all of you have a great day - do something unexpectedy nice for yourself.
> 
> see you tonight late -
> 
> sam


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh that is such a shame - they are great trees - don't work too hard in the heat Bellestarr12 (when ever I see your name I think of a AKC lab I had when I was a kid - we called her Belle, but on her papers she was "Belle Star Black" ha ha she was a wonderful companion for many years. AZ


bellestarr12 said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > I was just looking at the calendar  this is the last week of august  and next week will be labor day weekend already. The children are gearing up for their first day of school come Monday morning  think they are looking forward to it  they have been pretty bored these past several weeks. This will be the first year; that Heidi will be without children for two and a half days a week. She is wondering what she will do. I think the peace and quiet would be lovely for a change. Lol
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

This sounds so good - I love the deep fried zucchini at Carl's Jr. ( know as Hardee's in the midwest) but who needs to be eating anything deep fried these days??? I will try this - thanks for sharing !! AZ

quote=grandmann]Since Sam enjoys parmesan I thought I would include my recipe. I thought they were really good. I also, put a thin slice of mozz on top of each round when I baked them.

This recipe came from Eat what you Love a diabetes cookbook.
Oven Fried Zucchini Rounds
Makes 4 servings
1/3 cup plain breadcrumbs
1/4 cup grated parmesan cheese
1/2 tsp. dried oregano
1/2 tsp. garlic salt (I used garlic powder)
1 lge egg white, lightly beaten
2 1/2 cups zucchini slices, cut 1/8 inch thick (I used eggplant, green tomatoes and summer squash)
(I used Itialian breadcrumbs then I skipped the rest of the spices)

1.Preheat the oven to 400 degrees. Place a wire rack on top of a baking sheet and spray with cooking spray.
2. In a shallow bowl mix breadcrumbs, parmesan, oregano, and garlic salt.
3. In a separate bowl, beat together egg white white and 1 Tablesppon water. Dip each zucchini slice into egg mixture; then roll in crumbs. Place on wire rack.
4. Lightly spray breaded zucchini with cooking spray and bake for 8 minutes. serve hot
If you want to dip in ranch or tartar sauce. (This is for ones that aren't watching the extra calories)[/quote]


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the recipe for Indian Fry Bread, I haven't had this since I moved from Colorado. My friends Warren and his wife would make this with a sauce similar to yours, so yummy! 
Dreamweaver, sorry that your Mom is ill, hope it is just minor! I haven't caught up on my reading from the past couple of weeks, so not sure if you have had a chance to talk with your family as yet. Keeping you in prayers dear lady, Oh I may be flying into Love field after the first of the year, my Doctors at Parkland want to run some tests for their projects, I was a study patient due to my blood disease back in the early 90's. 
JoeP you can google for metric conversions, that's how I usually find out our portions easier. 
So many posts since this morning, hard for me to remember who and what,  
Pocahontas, I love your advatar! 
5Dpns, hope all is well with you and yours.. 
There are others I'm missing, but know that I will get better with this memory thing, also I'll have my note pad back, it seems to have been moved in my absence :? 
Wishing everyone a wonderful afternoon or night.. prayers for all as always ;-)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Rough enough Joe about 7oz, approximately 25g per oz is what we use now- 28g is closer but harder to calculate unless you have the mathematical brain of someone like FireballDave.



Joe P said:


> How many table spoons is 180g's. I don't know metrics. sorry. joe p.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Dear Needleme, I will keep you and your Mom in my prayers - AZ



Needleme said:


> Good day, friends! Sam, know what you mean about the kitty. My Bailey has taken to doing her business in the bathtub! Must say it is an easier clean-up than on the carpet or the bed-- arrrrrgh! Marianne, such good news-- continued prayers and good wishes for improved health. I see a lot of fishing in your future!!
> Carol's gifts-- never got the chance yet to tell you how sweet your avatar is with your beloved Fred. Have a good trip!
> Southern Gal, you are in my prayers-- it is so hard when your parents begin to fail in health.
> Marge, I so wish I lived closer to you to help..I am at the other end of the state.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well it is 11:30AM in Kingman AZ for those who are keeping track! Low 90's and a little cloud cover this morning. DH had a rough night so instead of running about today we will stay home and take it easy. I need to get out and clean the mud off the patios from the storms last week - It looks like our rain may be over for a while - but I'm not so sure that I will clean the windows ha ha! I'm going to finish off another headband/earwarmer and get some pictures taken to share - I'll be back! - AZ


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sunday morning has dawned/or rather is dawning clear and a little chilly. I love it when the days start to lengthen- I can see my way around by 6am now, Hilary in Dunedin will still be a bit darker, than us. Althea and everyone else in Australia,share Sunday morning with us- but it is even earlier for them- hope Althea comes on line again soon, I don't recall her saying she would be away- but Darowil by now will be in Darwin, or there abouts. Nana Caren sent me a note that Kewerra water or Kewra water is distilled from pandanas- if anyone happens to wonder- it came up in one of the Halva receipts I posted in the last Tea Party.
The dogs are flopping around under foot, wondering when I will feed them. I try to wait till it is fully daylight- but they will always try their luck!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marianne, I am very happy to "hear" your upbeat voice--I can see that you're feeling better all the time, and that is good news indeed!

Carol, I'm glad you are back as well and continue to heal each day. You are blessed to have your family--I don't know what I'd have done without mine when my husband died.

To all who have parents/spouses with declining health or other issues, I send good and positive thoughts. To those in pain or with other health issues, may you be blessed with healing.



grandmatimestwo said:


> Sorelenna- Thank you so much for the tip of orange oil....that is something I have not tried. I have tried so many things, and never thought of trying some of the orange oil cleaner I have. I'll try it right away!


I hope it works for you--our Boys dislike it so much they won't even come close if one of us is eating an actual orange! lol

I found out a friend's little boy has leukemia (he is 3)--was reading about registering to be a possible donor, and just found out that Raynaud's syndrome is considered an autoimmune condition that prevents a person from donating...had no idea--never thought it more than an inconvenience, really, when it acts up! So I will find another way to help--they will be having fundraisers and perhaps I can knit or make something to donate that they can auction; yarn I do have and am willing to offer.

The convention was busy this morning--DD was working in the art room, doing bag checks, and I stopped by and saw a couple of people I know and chatted a while. I didn't buy a pass so I couldn't sit in on any of the panels, but the vendors had some fun things and the art was interesting. I also noticed a young lady sitting at the next booth over, and she looked at me for a moment and said, "Hi! How are you?" in a way that said she thought she knew me...I looked back at her and then it dawned on me that she and youngest DD had been friends in elementary school! What a wonderful thing to see her all grown up and so lovely.  And funny how you remember some so well, even when you don't see them for years.

Now I need to get *something* done around here--workroom's a mess, the sleeves still aren't sewn in, the online shop needs attention...it's always something. But it was good to get out for a bit this morning and see some cool things.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Thank you for the Chili and Salad recipes. Sounds great together. My mother put some elbow macaroni in the chili, which was sweeter rather than hot. Matter of fact of was checking the pantry just yesterday and saw some chili fixings; however, still a little too hot here in So. Calif. I love to do the slow cooker in the winter. 
About the cats--have you considered a litter box, even if it is on a porch. I had as many as 4 cats indoors mostly, two boxes. Matter of fact, my one little male, Oskar, would dash in from outdoor to use his. That is when we lived in Finland, no traffic, no coyotes. Now I am down to one kitty and she has diabetes. Ish. I buy Ralph's/Kroger generic brand, unscented scoopable litter, reasonable price. Because of the sugar in her systerm attracts bacteria, I wash and change it more frequently than before. She had a mini peeing issue for a couple of weeks when I sterilized her litter box after the diabetes diagnosis. Guess she didn't like the "chemical" smell. So it is hot water wash only. Plus I was following her around to get a sample to test when she was first diagnosed. She is not happy about that. Vets recommend unscented, no top on the box, make sure it is in a private secluded space. 
Good luck with all. 
Karen


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Joe P said:


> How many table spoons is 180g's. I don't know metrics. sorry. joe p.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


180g = 6.3493132oz I think you could just make it 6 1/2 ounces. Hope that helps. 
Oops, didn't read far enough, Myfanwy already answered it for you .


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

preston said:


> at the end of this pattern from ravelry there are directions given to knit the final triangle or triangls symmetrical with the rest of the triangles.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Yes, this is the one and it is easy peasy. It is wonderful for those of us with limited grey matter in our brains!!! lol It looks good even in just one color as well.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Hey Tea Party friends!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'mmmmmmm BAAACCCCKKkkkkk :lol:
> I actually got sprung from the hospital about 3 this afternoon, was so great to feel the sunshine again! They did chelation therapy, got about 5 pints of blood, did a liver biopsy, poked, prodded, stuck and restuck so many times my arms feel like over used pincushions :| But I'll get over those in a week or so, for now no heavy lifting and strict orders to take it very easy the next 2 weeks. New medications, new diet also that is wonderful for me, all the protein I want and I have to up my cholesterol intake, odd that it is very very low. No more raisins and no spinach salads, iron intake is way too high liver is not happy with me right now.
> I have a LOT to catch up on, but will do that a little at a time. Just know I have missed you all so very much. Was in ICU until late yesterday and no electronics were allowed, C forgot to bring my lap top last night also.
> Sam, love the Chili sauce recipe, my Mom used to make this all the time, will try to make some and put up for the winter! She loves it on ham steaks! I also love the dressing, that is gonna be great!!!
> ...


Marianne, So glad to have you back and with a treatment plan that you feel pleased with! You're in my thoughts :-D


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Good Morning to all my Sweet Friends,
Dreamweaver, I continue to pray for you daily. You have so much on your plate. I so hope your brothers will step in and help. I pray your Mom will get well soon. And I pray you will get some much needed rest.

Marianne! I was so excited to see you back and doing so much better. You are used to being a caregiver. It is time for you to let others minister to you. I am thrilled help is coming in for your Mom.

Lisa...lifting your Mom up

Needleme...Praying for both you and your Mom for healing and strength for you both.

Flockie...so glad you are back. Missed you.

Marge...wish I were closer and could help you. Being in pain is a horrible thing. We are all here for you.

Carol...I am so glad you have had the loving, supportive family that you have. Have a wonderful, deeply deserved trip

RookieRetiree...excited for you. Can't wait to hear about your trip.

I saw my back Doctor yesterday. He was pleased with my progress but very stern with me about being careful with my back as levels one and two of the lumbar spine are all thats left. Believe me, I no longer do a lot of the strenuous things I used to do.

I am working on an afghan for my king sized bed. I am enjoying it as it is done in strips and I am making it in a beautiful reich cream.

Here is my contribution to recipes for all you luck sould who have tomatoes coming in:

Tomatoe Pie
3-4 large tomatoes, sliced
1-2 green onions, diced
1/2 tsp oregano
1/2 tsp chives
1/2 tsp. italian or greek seasoning
1 cup mayo
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese
1 cup shredded mozzarella cheese
Fozen Pie Crust, thawed

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Brown crust 10-12 min. Put in sliced tomatoes up to edge of crust =. Mix rest of ingredients together. "Frost" pie and spread to make a seal. Bake 30 min. Enjoy

This recipe was shared by my hairdresser.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry...didn't proof read. Meant to say all you lucky enough to be having tomatoes coming in....


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> 81brighteyes, is this the multidirectional one? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/multidirectional-diagonal-scarf I like the look of it. Is it hard to do?
> 
> Welcome, mslittlebear. Please feel free to join in any time.


So sorry that I replied on Sam's quote of your question. Yes, this is the one and it is fun to knit. Very very easy and looks lovely when knitted in just one color as well.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh that is such a shame - they are great trees - don't work too hard in the heat Bellestarr12 (when ever I see your name I think of a AKC lab I had when I was a kid - we called her Belle, but on her papers she was "Belle Star Black" ha ha she was a wonderful companion for many years. AZ
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 said:
> ...


AZ Sticks, I'm in for the day. DH was out there for a while, got much of it cut up and ready to be carried away before he decided it was too warm and could be finished early tomorrow morning. Most of the tree is okay, just that one big branch came down. Not quite sure why. There are several more branches that size, and I hope they stay where they are! :roll:

Sounds like your Belle Starr was someone I wouldn't mind sharing a name with :lol: I chose that name because I wrote about the "outlaw queen" when I was in grad school and got quite fond of her - even had a nice phone interview with her granddaughter!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Love the snow pics, Carol!


Me, too, and used to LOVE snow while living in Pennsylvania. You could always find me out walking in it especially the first day it snowed. It is beautiful and I know there are problems with heavy snowfalls as we had them, too, but I still loved how beautiful everything looked. Photos of it often bring to my mind the moved: The Christmas Story and where on Christmas morning, Ralphie opens the window, looking out at the newly fallen snow and says a big " Wow"!!!


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Good afternoon all fellow TPers. Haven't read all the posts as it is up to 11 pages already and I want to get to the pool.

Last nite I finished knitting the Red Hat Lady Shawl that I was trying. Knit it with Trendsetter Iris on size 11 needles and only cast on 110 stitches instead of 170. It was a experiment. I wanted it to be light, airy and lacy looking.

So I was able to do the unraveling (which is why I used sz. 11 needles as this yarn is almost like an eyelash yarn) down one side, but when I got to the top of the other side the whole thing unraveled. I know I shouldn't have,but I got so annoyed that I threw out the whole thing. 

I've got another three balls of that yarn and don't know what to do with it. Any suggestions?


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lovely sunrise myfanwy! I hope your Sunday is good to you!! Here are a couple of headband/earwarmers that I have finished from the "twisty rolly pattern. I think the next one I cast on will have 70 stitches to start - I don't have a big head - but maybe I knit too tight - they fit me...but I feel like my head is in a vice ha ha! That's ok - I'll send them out to my DD in So Cal - she and her friends are all shapes and sizes - someone will get to use them!!! DH is napping again - as I said before he didn't sleep well last night - so I need to be quiet - no pot banging!! My baking will have to wait until later this afternoon. On the schedule is Banana Bread and the baked oatmeal. Both are better for us than the store bought goodies. Back later - AZ 


myfanwy said:


> Sunday morning has dawned/or rather is dawning clear and a little chilly. I love it when the days start to lengthen- I can see my way around by 6am now, Hilary in Dunedin will still be a bit darker, than us. Althea and everyone else in Australia,share Sunday morning with us- but it is even earlier for them- hope Althea comes on line again soon, I don't recall her saying she would be away- but Darowil by now will be in Darwin, or there abouts. Nana Caren sent me a note that Kewerra water or Kewra water is distilled from pandanas- if anyone happens to wonder- it came up in one of the Halva receipts I posted in the last Tea Party.
> The dogs are flopping around under foot, wondering when I will feed them. I try to wait till it is fully daylight- but they will always try their luck!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

I meant the "movie". Oh my! Frustrating when you think one word and type another. So sorry.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

AZ Sticks, I'm in for the day. DH was out there for a while, got much of it cut up and ready to be carried away before he decided it was too warm and could be finished early tomorrow morning. Most of the tree is okay, just that one big branch came down. Not quite sure why. There are several more branches that size, and I hope they stay where they are! :roll:

Sounds like your Belle Starr was someone I wouldn't mind sharing a name with :lol: I chose that name because I wrote about the "outlaw queen" when I was in grad school and got quite fond of her - even had a nice phone interview with her granddaughter![/quote]

The heat will sneak up on you in AZ....I hope the rest of your tree stays where it is!! I love that you interviewed BS's GD - I always read everything I could get my hands on about her - Is your paper in print??? Such a fascinating lady and era. Back later - AZ


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Sam, another great laugh about asking if throwing your(?) or her(?) mother on the floor!!! I love when these kinds of comments get mixed up on the Tea Party. It makes it all the better. And, are we sure you aren't spiking that pot of tea? Hmmm.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm off to the pool - gorgeous day out.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > I have made two similar to this- it is mostly short rows which are no problem. Be interested to hear how people have gone on the final triangle!
> ...


The first and last triangles are smaller, but they fit together nicely and look just fine I think. They are still triangles and from the left and right sides, everything is lined up, i.e., straight along both edges and all the proper width. I hope I'm making this clear enough.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Joe P said:


> How many table spoons is 180g's. I don't know metrics. sorry. joe p.


Joe, try this link: http://www.convert-me.com/en/convert/cooking I find it very helpful.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > I have made two similar to this- it is mostly short rows which are no problem. Be interested to hear how people have gone on the final triangle!
> ...


I stopped to go look at one of the Multidirectional Scarves I had finished and yes, the end of my scarf looks exactly like the photo. I just read my directions and rewrote some for the last triangle. If interested, perhaps how I wrote it out will help you. If you would like that info, just PM me and I will copy mine for you. Sorry I didn't think of this when I replied the first time. I missed the remark about the last triangle part not looking like the photo.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Myfanwy, I love your sunrise pictures and today's is especially lovely!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> > 81brighteyes, is this the multidirectional one? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/multidirectional-diagonal-scarf I like the look of it. Is it hard to do?
> ...


Not to worry, Brighteyes. I'm just glad to know you like it (and others, too). I've saved off the Ravelry pattern. Now all I have to do is choose which yarn to use and find some time. :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lovely!



AZ Sticks said:


> Lovely sunrise myfanwy! I hope your Sunday is good to you!! Here are a couple of headband/earwarmers that I have finished from the "twisty rolly pattern. I think the next one I cast on will have 70 stitches to start - I don't have a big head - but maybe I knit too tight - they fit me...but I feel like my head is in a vice ha ha! That's ok - I'll send them out to my DD in So Cal - she and her friends are all shapes and sizes - someone will get to use them!!! DH is napping again - as I said before he didn't sleep well last night - so I need to be quiet - no pot banging!! My baking will have to wait until later this afternoon. On the schedule is Banana Bread and the baked oatmeal. Both are better for us than the store bought goodies. Back later - AZ
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

already the clouds are piling in! Although the barometer says it is changing to sunny, wait and see! I love the sunrise!



KatyNora said:


> Myfanwy, I love your sunrise pictures and today's is especially lovely!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Here are a couple of headband/earwarmers that I have finished from the "twisty rolly pattern. I think the next one I cast on will have 70 stitches to start - I don't have a big head - but maybe I knit too tight - they fit me...but I feel like my head is in a vice ha ha! That's ok - I'll send them out to my DD in So Cal - she and her friends are all shapes and sizes - someone will get to use them!!!


I want to try the baked oatmeal, too, but our cool-enough-to-bake weather didn't quite last; today is a bit warmish for that, but I expect soon enough I'll be getting some good baking sessions in, as the nights are all of a sudden much cooler than they have been. We still haven't gotten any rain. 

What is the yarn you used for the second headband, if I may ask? Those colors are great!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Joe P said:


> what is IMHO?
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> ...


Joe P: IMHO is in my humble opinion.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

"Our Marge" is not feeling well and my heart goes out to her, I feel I need to get on hiway 10 and drive there to help her. I feel that she needs our help and I M H O she deserves it. he he. joe p


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks, Marge and all for IMHO explanation. he he. joe p.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Dear Needleme, I will keep you and your Mom in my prayers - AZ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Gloriously sunny day here in Dunedin, which is great because we are all over the place today.

Must shift my butt in a minute and get ready for church and haul my daughter out of bed, she came sloping home somewhere around 3am after going to a farewell party for her best friend who is away to France to study for a year.
She and I are both in the Choir - but I'm not sure her voice is up to it this morning as she has a cold. And I missed practice on Thursday because I won tickets to the Theatre - a delightful little play called Heroes about three old soldiers in a retirement home in 1959.

Then we are all out for afternoon tea and then Barbara is back to ours for dinner before she returns to Auckland.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

The yarn for the second head band is Red Heart Soft in "Jeweltone" I found it buried in my stash and I think I will make one for me out of what's left - the colors are so rich. I'm looking forward to Fall!! AZ


Sorlenna said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Here are a couple of headband/earwarmers that I have finished from the "twisty rolly pattern. I think the next one I cast on will have 70 stitches to start - I don't have a big head - but maybe I knit too tight - they fit me...but I feel like my head is in a vice ha ha! That's ok - I'll send them out to my DD in So Cal - she and her friends are all shapes and sizes - someone will get to use them!!!
> ...


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks Joe for the thoughts of offering help. I am still striving to be the best that I can be and it is difficult for me to give up the image of myself being at least somewhat efficient even though I know it is untrue. Mostly what I'm good for is sitting, knitting, reading which I once found pleasure activities, but now I tire of each. I have so many projects in partial completion. External confusion often adds to my dissatisfaction about myself. My friend always told me before he died at 89. What I can't do today, I'll do
tomorrow, if I can't do it tomorrow I'll do it the next day and if I'm not around it didn't have to be done anyway. He did not place any value on absence of dust, but knew the location of everyone of his possessions inspite of their apparent chaos. His daughter who has become affluent could not stand his chaos and proceded to eliminate it and broke his spirit in doing so. I tried so hard to keep him occupied with the things he was interested in and learned much about Missouri, the dust bowl years, farming, ranching cattle, animals etc. I dearly loved him and accepted him the way he was. I kept telling her that neither of us suffered from the constant barrage of infections that she and her family suffered in her antiseptic home. I really miss his presence and entertainment we both enjoyed.
Marlark Marge.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

DD had my computer yesterday, ao I couldn't get on. We had a bridal shower today and I am just getting on. 13 pages! I am so far behind. I will get caught up later.


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Lovely sunrise myfanwy! I hope your Sunday is good to you!! Here are a couple of headband/earwarmers that I have finished from the "twisty rolly pattern. I think the next one I cast on will have 70 stitches to start - I don't have a big head - but maybe I knit too tight - they fit me...but I feel like my head is in a vice ha ha! That's ok - I'll send them out to my DD in So Cal - she and her friends are all shapes and sizes - someone will get to use them!!! DH is napping again - as I said before he didn't sleep well last night - so I need to be quiet - no pot banging!! My baking will have to wait until later this afternoon. On the schedule is Banana Bread and the baked oatmeal. Both are better for us than the store bought goodies. Back later - AZ
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> ...


Love these earwarmers AZ. Did you use a pattern or is it a case of knit the piece and twist when you sew it together.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> The yarn for the second head band is Red Heart Soft in "Jeweltone" I found it buried in my stash and I think I will make one for me out of what's left - the colors are so rich. I'm looking forward to Fall!! AZ
> 
> What is the yarn you used for the second headband, if I may ask? Those colors are great!


[/quote]

I do love fall...it's winter that gets me down! Thanks for naming the yarn. I may or may not have it in my stash...I'll have to look through my leftovers!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

*"One small step for man;
One giant leap for mankind." Neil Armstrong*

He passed away today at the age of 82. Some of the most remarkable words ever said and are forever a first in the history books. He did what a lot of people only dream of --he went to the moon, he walked on the moon! Rest in peace Neil Armstrong.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi oddball- you could certainly do it that way - the pattern is free on Ravelry here is the link http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-twisty-rolly-headband Her pattern has you twist and join on the first round and just keep knitting fun and easy - AZ 


oddball said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely sunrise myfanwy! I hope your Sunday is good to you!! Here are a couple of headband/earwarmers that I have finished from the "twisty rolly pattern. I think the next one I cast on will have 70 stitches to start - I don't have a big head - but maybe I knit too tight - they fit me...but I feel like my head is in a vice ha ha! That's ok - I'll send them out to my DD in So Cal - she and her friends are all shapes and sizes - someone will get to use them!!! DH is napping again - as I said before he didn't sleep well last night - so I need to be quiet - no pot banging!! My baking will have to wait until later this afternoon. On the schedule is Banana Bread and the baked oatmeal. Both are better for us than the store bought goodies. Back later - AZ
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You just gave me shivers 5 - I remember hearing him say that over the radio - RIP Neil - AZ



5mmdpns said:


> *"One small step for man;
> One giant leap for mankind." Neil Armstrong*
> 
> He passed away today at the age of 82. Some of the most remarkable words ever said and are forever a first in the history books. He did what a lot of people only dream of --he went to the moon, he walked on the moon! Rest in peace Neil Armstrong.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello all! I have been canning again today...this will make round 3 of salsa. I've put up 27 pints (so far), have given away 3 pints and have eaten 2 - hahaha. After this, it will be quarts or nothing. I like to have pints on-hand to give as gifts at Christmas or whenever. It seems like we go through it faster and faster each year. I want to try canning some spaghetti sauce and maybe some whole tomatoes too this year. There are a lot of green tomatoes getting bigger and still lots of blossoms...hope it doesn't freeze early...I don't have that many sheets to cover up the garden...can you just imagine? It would like like a very big bed out there - hahahaha. 

Tomorrow we are going to go visit dear son and dear daughter-in-law. Hubby and son do a fantasy football team together each year on-line and tomorrow is their "draft" to pick their team, along with everyone else in their "league." It is fun for them. Their draft begins at 6:00 p.m. and we are leaving from home mid-morning. I guess the guys want to hit a few golf balls around too. Dear daughter-in-law does scrapbooking but no needlework. Maybe she will have something to work on that way and I can knit and we can chat  It is also always fun to bring our "grand kitty" a little toy or treat. My son bought the kitty for dear daughter-in-law (dear girlfriend back then) while they were still dating, as a surprise for Christmas - in September! In order to keep the surprise, we kept the baby kitty here and I got her spayed and all the shots done. I got so attached to that little thing (gray tabby with white). While she lived with us, "Mira"(sounds like Meerah) helped our old kitty find its way out of rooms, when it got lost. Our old girl was 17 years old and was suffering from 'kitty dementia.' Our home was her only home she ever lived and toward the end, she would go into a room and just start meowing because she couldn't find her way out. Little Mira would run in there and help our old 'Sparky' (orange and white tabby) find her way out of the room...such a sweet little thing. When we stay overnight, Mira still sleeps next to me like she did when she was a baby. She is 5 years old now  

I love all the recipes; keep 'em coming...lots of tasty things on the tea/coffee table this week 

Glad to meet the new people and I am sending hearty hellos from the Upper Midwest of the US to all!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > How many table spoons is 180g's. I don't know metrics. sorry. joe p.
> ...


180grams of butter = 3/4 cup of butter
http://www.jsward.com/cooking/conversion.shtml


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> You just gave me shivers 5 - I remember hearing him say that over the radio - RIP Neil - AZ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We all waited for the Apollo to be successful and I think everyone waited for his first words. Did we even breathe??


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> *"One small step for man;
> One giant leap for mankind." Neil Armstrong*
> 
> He passed away today at the age of 82. Some of the most remarkable words ever said and are forever a first in the history books. He did what a lot of people only dream of --he went to the moon, he walked on the moon! Rest in peace Neil Armstrong.


Amen and amen!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jheiens said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > *"One small step for man;
> ...


Neil Armstrong was born on Aug 5, 1930 so he had just turned 82. haha, he certainly went where no man had gone before and long before Star Wars was even thought of! The world became a better place for what he did for space exploration. He was a distinguished gentleman and engineer of space!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh my goodness, the chili sauce recipe looks so much like one my mom made every year. We loved it on fried eggs, as a part of Thousand Island dressing with some mayo, and I always put about 1/2 c. in my chili. Thanks for the memories! 

My sympathies with you dealing with the naughty cat! i don't have any suggestions, but I think a big problem is that once they have done it, they tend to return!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Marianne, so happy to see you chipper once again. Follow doctor's orders and you'll be good as new. Sounds funny to most of us that you can have all the cholesterol you want.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Just remember you are still, "Our Marge".



margewhaples said:


> Thanks Joe for the thoughts of offering help. I am still striving to be the best that I can be and it is difficult for me to give up the image of myself being at least somewhat efficient even though I know it is untrue. Mostly what I'm good for is sitting, knitting, reading which I once found pleasure activities, but now I tire of each. I have so many projects in partial completion. External confusion often adds to my dissatisfaction about myself. My friend always told me before he died at 89. What I can't do today, I'll do
> tomorrow, if I can't do it tomorrow I'll do it the next day and if I'm not around it didn't have to be done anyway. He did not place any value on absence of dust, but knew the location of everyone of his possessions inspite of their apparent chaos. His daughter who has become affluent could not stand his chaos and proceded to eliminate it and broke his spirit in doing so. I tried so hard to keep him occupied with the things he was interested in and learned much about Missouri, the dust bowl years, farming, ranching cattle, animals etc. I dearly loved him and accepted him the way he was. I kept telling her that neither of us suffered from the constant barrage of infections that she and her family suffered in her antiseptic home. I really miss his presence and entertainment we both enjoyed.
> Marlark Marge.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I. am finishing the stocking I started this week I just turned the heel and now doing the foot and the decreases. I love doing these Christmas things but I will be glad to do something else when all this is finished. Too many orders from everyone, I guess. this is my 6th joe p.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Joe P said:


> I. am finishing the stocking I started this week I just turned the heel and now doing the foot and the decreases. I love doing these Christmas things but I will be glad to do something else when all this is finished. Too many orders from everyone, I guess. this is my 6th joe p.


Joe, can we see some pictures of your knitted Christmas stockings? Bet they are beautiful!!!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

carol's gifts said:


> :wink: :lol: Marianne 818---Good morning Marianne. Good to hear you are on the amends. Sending sunshine your way. Praying you are without too much pain and able to sit outside and enjoy what bit of sunshine we have left before winter comes around. I think we are having the dog-days of summer. Our temperatures this week have been in the 90's. We have snow to look forward to!! I'll send you a picture of the past years of our snow, so it will help you cool off in that hot Georgia sun!!!HAHAHA Have a wonderful week will be in Atlanta on the 6-7th of Sept. We are going to the Ga. Aquarium and Cheesecake Factory!!! Take care my friend and hope your mom is well.


Carol, I love, love, love that last photo of the trees and snow. Beautiful. Not so sure about loving the snow itself and will miss summer even if it is too hot, but great shot. Looks like out of a magazine.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > good news about your mother lisa - yeah.
> ...


You know Donnie, I laughed about that one too :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

daralene said:


> DonnieK said:
> 
> 
> > preston said:
> ...


Yes, mothers on the floors are not such good things!!! hmmm, I am a mother and could never get down there unless tossed cause the knees dont want to get me there!!! haha


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thought of Sam and chuckled as we had pb&j, a glass of mik and apples for a late, light supper tonight. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

I've put the Rowan apple tree in a square of the afghan I'm doing, but it is difficult because the chart is just too small to be followed even with a magnifying glass. Until tonight all my efforts at printing it large enough to be followed were defeated by this PDF. Tonight I put the pattern on evernote and persisted in fooling around and fooling around and FINALLY succeeded in printing out something I can actually see. It has a bit of cabling and finally bobbles, so it needs to be watched closely. Unfortunately I'm not really sure what I did but maybe will be able to do it again if I run into this kind of problem again.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Silver Owl.....so glad your OH will have the use of his fingers. That is such good news and such a relief, I'm sure. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Inishowen.....what a special time for you with your granddaughter. Guess you already know if she is going to sleep or not as it must be 1:30 a.m. Hope you have some special time with her. They are so precious at that age but do know that they aren't in their own bed.

Joe......I do my feather pillows in the washer and dryer with the balls too. I'm not sure if this is good or not, but I use the Sani cycle on the washer and dryer. Probably shouldn't. They seem to come out great for me. Can't figure the woman not wanting to do them for you though. Throwing away good money must mean she ruined some???? 
Your floors sound like they will be wonderful but the mess, awful I'm sure. I know how clean you like things so that must be hard for you to put up with. Oh yes, if you can find the photo showing the floor. Love the pictures. Joe, I had to google IMHO as I didn't know either and (in my humble opinion,) it means "in my humble opinion." I think I knew that but totally forgot it and had to look it up. This whole abbreviation thing is new to me. Not that long ago I didn't even know what LOL was.

PupLover.......Dawn, what a busy life you both have right now but full and rather amazing with nursing courses for DH, Red Cross courses, and having to move your office again. You'll have to show us your WIP when you can get a photo. The dogs in your avatar are wonderful.

Myfanwy..... Julie, don't know how you do it with getting up so early to make bread. You are truly the staff of life for Fale. Now I can just visualize you coming home and being able to see the house vibrating and feel the base sounds through the sidewalk from him playing the music too loud. 
:shock: :shock: :shock: 
What type of music does he play?

Donnie.....thanks for the wishes for my friend. Hope they do the trick.

Flockie......vertigo can also be caused by bacteria and many other reasons. I'm sure you saw your doctor and got it checked out???? Good to know why you are having this.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > DonnieK said:
> ...


5mmdpns.....You are making me laugh out loud. First not getting there unless tossed and then not being able to get up. Not a funny picture, but I'm still laughing. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

daralene said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


I could compete with Sam's roomba, only I dont fit into small places nor under things!!!! :-D :-D


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> *"One small step for man;
> One giant leap for mankind." Neil Armstrong*
> 
> He passed away today at the age of 82. Some of the most remarkable words ever said and are forever a first in the history books. He did what a lot of people only dream of --he went to the moon, he walked on the moon! Rest in peace Neil Armstrong.


A remarkable man, indeed.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

nittergma said:


> Joy your recipe for eating light peanut butter pie sounds SO good!! I can't eat peanut butter so it's too bad but I wonder if it could be made with another nut butter?
> Wisconsin Joy


[/quote]

I wonder about almond butter? There are several nut butters. I have even made my own with the blender, but much much easier to buy it. The organic section has a variety of nut butters, sunflower, etc.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Now that's hysterical.....got a guffaw. DH is going to wonder what's going on in here. Just the TP and my friends :lol: :lol: :lol: I need, oh I mean my Roomba needs new batteries :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

daralene said:


> nittergma said:
> 
> 
> > Joy your recipe for eating light peanut butter pie sounds SO good!! I can't eat peanut butter so it's too bad but I wonder if it could be made with another nut butter?
> > Wisconsin Joy


I wonder about almond butter? There are several nut butters. I have even made my own with the blender, but much much easier to buy it. The organic section has a variety of nut butters, sunflower, etc.[/quote]

There is the Natura, made with hazelnuts too.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > nittergma said:
> ...


There is the Natura, made with hazelnuts too.[/quote]
Mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

daralene said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


personally, the EverReady Bunny does go on forever. Note to self, contact the Bunny and see what makes the rabit, ur, roomba run!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Joe P said:


> Just remember you are still, "Our Marge".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marge.......DH and I cleaned up for the company we had and now we can't find anything. So funny, but we knew what was where before we straightened it all up. We love being surrounded by our books but don't have enough bookcases so we have them in piles.......oops......had them in piles. I'll bet you miss that dear friend and shared a lot with him. Besides, you are more important, so take care of yourself and know we care. I still wish I could have dropped off some of that fresh fruit when you were in the mood for some. I had enough to share. Hugs

Novice Knitter.......It was just cubed watermelon, chopped onion, feta cheese and a splash of balsamic vinegar. Onions and strawberries actually taste good together too, so the berries might make a sweet addition.
____________
THanks for that recipe. I had a fresh fruit dessert at an Indian restaurant in Paris and she did a family recipe with fruit and hot spices, so I can imagine this :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Bellestar.....so glad the garden beds were empty. We call that a widow maker.

Southern Gal.......hope all goes well with placing your Dad. Know this is a difficult time for you on so many different levels. Thinking of you with love. Hugs

Marianne........no wonder you are tired with all you have been through recently. It was already too much and then this latest trip to the hospital. Obviously you had some symptoms that ended you up in the hospital. Hope the chelation worked. Wonder if that makes you tired too in addition to everything else???? Hugs and please be well.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome mslittlebear it's great fun! Hope you enjoy it!


myfanwy said:


> welcome- just turn up, and become interested in the conversation- it is all completely open!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> personally, the EverReady Bunny does go on forever. Note to self, contact the Bunny and see what makes the rabit, ur, roomba run!


I'm just picturing the EverReady Bunny riding around on the top of the Roomba, or better yet, thinking it was being chased by it. If laughter is good for the soul then my soul is very healthy tonight!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You are on a roll.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

daralene said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > personally, the EverReady Bunny does go on forever. Note to self, contact the Bunny and see what makes the rabit, ur, roomba run!
> ...


haha, now to see the bunny hop would be something else!! needs to start with small speed bumps first, dont you think?


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> DARN...... just got caught up with this week's posts and see I have missed so much.... I'll be catching up with you all later, but mom is ill and just called and doesn't want to be alone. Throwing on clothes and going..... Glad she caught us... We were headed to the gym in 1/2 hour.
> 
> Daralene - I'll have to chat with you about the acupuncturist.... Gery called one for me but I cancelled do to insurance nor paying.... We walked ast her office yesterday when taking mom for blood work and he almost shoved me through the door.


So sorry about your mom. Hope she will be ok.

Check with the insurance. Ours covers 10 visits (Aetna). We just pay the co-pay but that is still $35 a visit. I have only used chinese acupuncturists and usually they are the 3rd or 4th generation in the family to do chinese medicine. I'm sure anyone with the right training is good though. Ten visits isn't enough but I fugure it is better than nothing.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Joe P said:


> How many table spoons is 180g's. I don't know metrics. sorry. joe p.


Joe.......I googled and found this:
Best Answer - Chosen by Voters
My cookbook says that 2 tablespoons of butter is approximately 30g. So, 180g is approx. 3/4 cup, since there're 4 tablespoons to 1/4 cup.
Hope that helps.

Oh that's too funny. I must be about the 10th person to answer this. Guess when we are catching up we see the question and answer it in the present only to find out we are w-a-y behind.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Needleme said:


> Took yesterday off as I had to take my mom to her first chemo treatment. She had colon cancer two years ago, fought that, and was just diagnosed with cervical cancer, so here we go again. But, thank heavens, it was caught early and now we have five weeks of chemo and radiation followed by a hysterectomy. I know it sounds like a lot, but we are going a day at a time.


So sorry to hear this. Once is enough and now dealing with this again. Prayers for her and loving thoughts to carry her through this. Hope she can keep her spirits up.
Hugs


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> I love illustrated postings- it is good to see where others live. Happy motoring!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wink: Thanks --Before I leave on my trip, I'm going to post some pictures from today at Lockwood. Glad to hea you are going to be able to get some help. I havae not went back thru the TP's. What happened?? Talk later--am falling asleep.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

There is a child with severe nut allergies in my grandson's pre-school so any nuts/butter are not allowed. They suggest that sesame seed butter and sunflower seed butter are great substitues - we'll soon find out and I'll let you know. I've tried Nutella and I believe Jif now has a version --- can you eat that or does it have the allergens also?

quote=daralene]


nittergma said:


> Joy your recipe for eating light peanut butter pie sounds SO good!! I can't eat peanut butter so it's too bad but I wonder if it could be made with another nut butter?
> Wisconsin Joy


[/quote]

I wonder about almond butter? There are several nut butters. I have even made my own with the blender, but much much easier to buy it. The organic section has a variety of nut butters, sunflower, etc.[/quote]


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I must need new batteries, too--the morning started off very well, and the day went pffffft from there, it seems! We just scrounged leftovers for supper, and then I sat down to work. I got the sleeves sewn in the crocheted sweater and did the trim on one to find that it was too short, so now I have to decide whether to repeat the rows again or just find a person with shorter arms to give it to. :x I put that aside. Then I picked up the feather and fan I worked on during the trip as well, held it up to the light and saw a glaring error where the yos were shifted a bit off...so I frogged that (and let me tell you, frogging this sequined lace yarn is some job! I do not want to do that again). I picked up the shawl...was going along fine, got six rows done, and then as I was working on the seventh...dropped a stitch. So I think I should just quit for tonight! :hunf: 

I hope everyone else's evening/day/night is going better than mine!


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Nearly 12.30 p.m. on Sunday in Adelaide, and I've just caught up to page 15 from page 2 yesterday! I've made a couple of the multidirectional scarves, using the alternative directions for the last triangle. Great 'mindless' knitting - made them on my trip to Europe in May, on flights and during train travel. They look fantastic using variegated yarn with long colour changes. Daralene, your mention of the 'staff of life' reminded me of a quip a former boss of mine used to make - 'Bread is the staff of life, and the life of my staff is one big loaf!' Actually, I never worked so hard in my life as the 10 years I worked there (a busy Anglican church in the city, and he was the Rector.) Yes, Myfanwy, I love that the days are getting longer: look forward to spring and a more reasonable electricity bill! Wishing all KPers a happy Sunday.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I need to get to bed it is close to bed time, the floor looks great but needs the trim tomorrow and the hot water heater needs draining and Jesse's car needs fixing to get Mom's provider to and from her place. Those guys will be busy tomorrow. The floor cost $1,000.00 if you can believe it. I wanted solid wood and it needed to be distressed. It looks really like a cottage floor and I will pay it off in 6 months. I can't afford doing much more than this for a long, long time. I am grateful I can have the step son to do it. It would have been so much more with labor. Take care and when the house is cleaned up I will take a picture and post it for all to see. Good night, joe p.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > nittergma said:
> ...


There is the Natura, made with hazelnuts too.[/quote]

My favorite nut butters are Justin's Nut Butters, all natural/organic but I like the Maranatha nut butters also, I have carmel almond in the cupboard right now that is wonderful.  I want to try cashew butter but haven't gotten around to it yet, but I've tried different hazelnut and almond butters.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Good evening all: Note: For those with allergies to nuts they generally extend to all nuts.Sesame is not a nut, almond and hazel nuts are. Sunflower seeds are not. That is why the schools can allow them. When I went to school I had so many allergies,supposedly, but the school did not prohibit everyone from having the foods to which only I was allergic. This seems excessive to me. I realize that children are not always reliable, but if it were going to make them sick, I think as my mother did, she taught me what the consequences of eating improperly were. Then the rest of the children were not involved. 
I remain working on the stained glass shawl and one in feather and fan. The stained glass has been even more intimidating that the feather and fan as I have frogged and reknitted so many times without the pattern stacking properly. I am doing it in variegated shades of turquoise and it is called lagoon. Today I have slept a great deal.
Didn't get up to nearly 11:00Am and just got up from nap at 7:00pm. Ordered Chinese and just now finished eating.
Love to all. Thanks for the affirming comments and see you all tomorrow. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I must need new batteries, too--the morning started off very well, and the day went pffffft from there, it seems! We just scrounged leftovers for supper, and then I sat down to work. I got the sleeves sewn in the crocheted sweater and did the trim on one to find that it was too short, so now I have to decide whether to repeat the rows again or just find a person with shorter arms to give it to. :x I put that aside. Then I picked up the feather and fan I worked on during the trip as well, held it up to the light and saw a glaring error where the yos were shifted a bit off...so I frogged that (and let me tell you, frogging this sequined lace yarn is some job! I do not want to do that again). I picked up the shawl...was going along fine, got six rows done, and then as I was working on the seventh...dropped a stitch. So I think I should just quit for tonight! :hunf:
> 
> I hope everyone else's evening/day/night is going better than mine!


Sorlenna I hope your batteries get charged soon! That's not like you to have that much got wrong with your needle work.

On that note I haven't dropped a stitch, made a mistake, knit a wrong row, or even had to frog a single stitch in over 6 weeks! ... Oh that's right I can't ....darn thumb anyway!!!! Oh how I miss my knitting!!!!


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow, I seem to be the last one in the Northern Hemisphere to say goodnight ! I finally got back to the Tea Party & everyone else has gone to bed....or already been to church, for those of you Down Under.

Just for clarity's sake....it's the ENERGIZER Bunny with the drum & big pink feet...not Eveready, altho I'll bet that battery company likes the free publicity.

Good night all.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There is a child with severe nut allergies in my grandson's pre-school so any nuts/butter are not allowed. They suggest that sesame seed butter and sunflower seed butter are great substitues - we'll soon find out and I'll let you know. I've tried Nutella and I believe Jif now has a version --- can you eat that or does it have the allergens also?
> 
> quote=daralene]
> 
> ...


I wonder about almond butter? There are several nut butters. I have even made my own with the blender, but much much easier to buy it. The organic section has a variety of nut butters, sunflower, etc.[/quote][/quote]

I LOVE sunflower seed butter - have been buying it at Trader Joe's for years, but I think they've stopped carrying it


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I've skimmed all the TP! Bur very quickly- and now DH wants the computer (as it is his and he is using it for work I guess I can't complain) and we are going out soon. 
Now see why Evernote would be useful- I could link this computer up as well and download recipes instead of needing to go through everything again when I get home.
So hello and goodbye- from a increasingly humid Darwin, doesn't look like we will avoid the beginning of the buildup unfortunately.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi! what about a flashdrive?



darowil said:



> I've skimmed all the TP! Bur very quickly- and now DH wants the computer (as it is his and he is using it for work I guess I can't complain) and we are going out soon.
> Now see why Evernote would be useful- I could link this computer up as well and download recipes instead of needing to go through everything again when I get home.
> So hello and goodbye- from a increasingly humid Darwin, doesn't look like we will avoid the beginning of the buildup unfortunately.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

so glad no one was hurt - a limb like that can cause a lot of damage.

sam



bellestarr12 said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > I was just looking at the calendar  this is the last week of august  and next week will be labor day weekend already. The children are gearing up for their first day of school come Monday morning  think they are looking forward to it  they have been pretty bored these past several weeks. This will be the first year; that Heidi will be without children for two and a half days a week. She is wondering what she will do. I think the peace and quiet would be lovely for a change. Lol
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i am home - almost 400 miles - just shy of six hours in the care going and coming home. it was a good trip - celebrated josiah's ninth birthday with iron man, hulk, thor and captain america - which is what josiah is into right now. lol

fourth of july fireworks later in the evening - it was too dry the fourth to shoot them off so tonight was the night.

i am a bit weary - may sleep in tomorrow - i will catch up in the morning - not too early.

sam


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

BeaStitcher said:


> Finally caught up with everyone on page 9. Now if I can just keep up. Last week by the time I got logged on, you were on page 57 or so, and I just gave up. I'm trying to get to know you all and not be so stupid about what is going on in your lives. Please forgive me if I do; I have a lousy memory.
> 
> It sounds like most of you are doing much better than the last time I was on (about 2-3 weeks ago).
> 
> ...


Yes, Bea all you can do is be there for your sister. Men can be very stubborn when they are sick. I feel for her.

Oh my gosh I haven't made Indian fried bread, I bet in 25 years or more. This brought back memories. I first tasted it when my first husband and kids went to visit 4 corners ( that's where four States meet,Arizona,Utah,New Mexico and Colorado). There was a Native American making it in the back of a truck. The kids wanted to try it and I tasted it. It was good. They had all their jewelry for sale on the hoods or trunks of their vehicles. The recipe I got from a ladies guild in Sun City Arizona. So once back from vacation that was another bread I had to make for the children. What fun that was. Thank you for a walk down memory lane.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

I guess everyone is in bed. I need to hit the sack too. Take care everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Not quite yet it is 5-40pm in New Zealand nearly time for the news- sleep well!



Strawberry4u said:


> I guess everyone is in bed. I need to hit the sack too. Take care everyone.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Not quite yet it is 5-40pm in New Zealand nearly time for the news- sleep well!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. Have a good evening. myfanwy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Have a good night - I'm glad it was a good and safe trip. Nice to hear that the "super heroes" are still favorites of young boys; better than cops and robbgers and GI Joe that was big a generation or so ago.


preston said:


> i am home - almost 400 miles - just shy of six hours in the care going and coming home. it was a good trip - celebrated josiah's ninth birthday with iron man, hulk, thor and captain america - which is what josiah is into right now. lol
> 
> fourth of july fireworks later in the evening - it was too dry the fourth to shoot them off so tonight was the night.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

myfanwy, do I have to wait until Flockie tells me you said hello, before I say hello back to you?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne - you do []know/b] that you will have to let me know when you are coming into Love Field. I could certainly manage a trip to Parkland to sit with you.... or help you with transport... Oo course, if you were part of their big study, I'm sure you get VOP treatment and a car sent for you! So glad you are starting to feel even better. Don't rush anything.....

Thrilled that you are getting some help with mom..... Uneknowst to me, Dr. referred mom to a home care place paid by Medicare. Thank God they called me first. Mom would have been devistated...and she likes this Dr. She is not nearly bad enough to qualify as she would have to need skilled help, which she does not, and she would have to be confined to house except for Dr. visits, no grocery store, no shopping, no eating out..... That is also not mom. Anyhow, she would never agree to a nurse coming in to evaluate and it has to be reviewed every 60 days and signed off on by Dr.... I want to look into some private helpers, but that would be a very tough sell as well. Dr. thinks she should be in assisted living. I don't dare tell her that her new 'friend' thinks that.... though I did say something today about him not thinking it was a good idea for her to live alone and she ristled and wanted to know just what people like her who lived alone were supposed todo... We stopped that conversation immediately.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Myfanwy - What terrific news that you are also going to get some help and pretty substantial at that. Floors, baths are really the hardest and changing beds getsto anyone with back issues... like me..... I'm also thrilled to hear that Fale has decided to give up drinking. That can make a huge difference.

Jury Duty and surveys... noe ways to get a little extra money.. though I think they paid DH a whole $20 dollars for 4 days... I'm not sure about that though.

Love the sunrise picture...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Carol, thanks for those fabulous snow pictures. I miss the snow so much and the quiet noise it makes. I always thought as snow on my birthday as my own personal present form heaven.... 

Everyone enjoy the rest of your week-end. DH said he was going to lock me in studio tomorrow so that no one could bother me or ask me to be anywhre. Of couse, I can't do that, but it sure would be a luxury.

It has a been a long, tough day..... so I'm going to bed. Night all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for the chuckle, glad to 'see' you!!!



Ceili said:


> myfanwy, do I have to wait until Flockie tells me you said hello, before I say hello back to you?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks, Jynx! Only a week and a half now and we should hear from the team. I have a stupid problem getting down low- my knees play up, my head goes dizzy, and I can barely get back up again- so I will have to be sure that my helper realises that slap dash is not my prefered method! So help particularly with the floors is so welcome! Fale has gone about 3 months now without alcohol, so it is a very real step in the hoped for direction. It will help his bone problem aswell. 
Jury duty here is quite well paid- $31 per half day, plus transport costs. The survey takes me back to the 'Telstra' building so I should be able to get a better shot of the totem pole. 
When I was growing up it was always sunsets, especially over the Atlantic, when we were on holiday near Mallaig, in Scotland we often saw some magnificent displays. My most memorable sunrise will always remain that which happened as I completed my first solo in the Piper Cub. [on my sixteenth birthday]. Sun glowing pink on the three large volcanoes south of Lake Taupo, on the Volcanic Plateau.
I do so hope things work out for you with Mom- it can be so hard to find just the right balance! The situation you describe sounds rather demeaning. My thoughts are with you all!



Dreamweaver said:


> Myfanwy - What terrific news that you are also going to get some help and pretty substantial at that. Floors, baths are really the hardest and changing beds getsto anyone with back issues... like me..... I'm also thrilled to hear that Fale has decided to give up drinking. That can make a huge difference.
> 
> Jury Duty and surveys... noe ways to get a little extra money.. though I think they paid DH a whole $20 dollars for 4 days... I'm not sure about that though.
> 
> Love the sunrise picture...


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Obviously, we're both feeling a bit silly! Quite necessary upon occasion, I think.


myfanwy said:


> Thanks for the chuckle, glad to 'see' you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I still haven't caught up yet, but thought I would at least check in. I hope everyone is doing well and enjoying the weekend. Everyone is getting ready for school which starts on Monday. Then they are off on the next Monday for Labor Day. DD will be going to a bachelorette party Saturday. They should have fun, and thankfully, no one will be driving. I think they are renting a limo. I know that it will be fun. Not much else going on. I'm going to try to get caught up now even though I should be going to bed!


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Sunday is here and I plan on cleaning up the floors etc. from the new laying of the floor. It will look better with the trim in today. I hope you all have a great day. joe p


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

2CatsinNJ said:


> Just for clarity's sake....it's the ENERGIZER Bunny with the drum & big pink feet...not Eveready, altho I'll bet that battery company likes the free publicity.
> 
> Good night all.


yah, we know, we were just having a laugh


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good morning/evening all, I've been up for a while, but just got caught up from last night. I hear kittens thumping and bumping in the other room so I guess I should go open the craft room door so they can come out and play. 
Have to go to stepmothers today and get my laundry done, she works 16hrs today so I go do laundry, take care of anything that needs cleaned, cleaned out, or whatever for a few hours in the middle of the day, also let the dogs out while I'm there then go back later in the evening to let them out again. 
Well, I'm off to get something around here accomplished, hope you all have a wonderful Sunday/Monday.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Sam, so glad you enjoyed the birthday celebrations (including fireworks) even though it was a long day. It's funny how spending a lot of time in a vehicle can be tiring. Hope you take it easy and relax today.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Sam, sounds like you had a fun-filled tiring day with your grands! and fireworks to add to the mix!

Got to go and pay a lil visit to my Mom today. I need some dill from her garden to make the dill pickles. We use a simple brine mixture to pour into the sterilized jars filled with cucs, sprigs of dill, one clove crushed garlic (if you crush the garlic, you need less garlic for your jar of dills). You have to heat the brine to boiling and then pour into the jars. 

Brine for Garlic Dills: 
1/2 cup sugar, 
1/3 cup pickling salt, 
2 cups vinegar, 
6 cups water. 
If you have any brine left over, you can just store it in an empty jar and reheat for the next jar of dills.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Marianne - you do []know/b] that you will have to let me know when you are coming into Love Field. I could certainly manage a trip to Parkland to sit with you.... or help you with transport... Oo course, if you were part of their big study, I'm sure you get VOP treatment and a car sent for you! So glad you are starting to feel even better. Don't rush anything.....
> 
> Thrilled that you are getting some help with mom..... Uneknowst to me, Dr. referred mom to a home care place paid by Medicare. Thank God they called me first. Mom would have been devistated...and she likes this Dr. She is not nearly bad enough to qualify as she would have to need skilled help, which she does not, and she would have to be confined to house except for Dr. visits, no grocery store, no shopping, no eating out..... That is also not mom. Anyhow, she would never agree to a nurse coming in to evaluate and it has to be reviewed every 60 days and signed off on by Dr.... I want to look into some private helpers, but that would be a very tough sell as well. Dr. thinks she should be in assisted living. I don't dare tell her that her new 'friend' thinks that.... though I did say something today about him not thinking it was a good idea for her to live alone and she ristled and wanted to know just what people like her who lived alone were supposed todo... We stopped that conversation immediately.


Hi Dreamweaver! My mom fought to stay in her home for a long time too but once she got the senior apartments she loved it. She realized she was more isolated in her home than she thought. All she had to do was grab her knitting/crocheting and go out the door of her apartment to the "common area" where people gathered to visit, watch TV, put puzzles together, etc. It was amazing the difference it made for her, at the time. The only requirement for her was when she got up in the morning, she had to hang a little "OK" sign on the door knob, otherwise she could come and go and do what she wanted. If the "OK" sign wasn't on the door knob by a certain time, someone from the apartment office would check on her. Everyone was her age (approximately) and it was government subsidized and worked out great for her for the time she spent there. She made friends and they would check on each other each day...kinda cute. Anything like that in your area where your mom could still be social but still have the security of someone checking on her daily...besides you?


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Sam, sounds like you had a fun-filled tiring day with your grands! and fireworks to add to the mix!
> 
> Got to go and pay a lil visit to my Mom today. I need some dill from her garden to make the dill pickles. We use a simple brine mixture to pour into the sterilized jars filled with cucs, sprigs of dill, one clove crushed garlic (if you crush the garlic, you need less garlic for your jar of dills). You have to heat the brine to boiling and then pour into the jars.
> 
> ...


YUM!!! Are these refrigerator-type pickles or do you put the jars in a hot water bath? I feel like I'm a "canning machine" lately. We don't have luck getting cucumbers to grow...have to have our soil checked. If I can get my hands on some small cucumbers, I'd like to try making dill pickles. Everyone in the family LOVES them so and dear mother-in-law is getting older and doesn't make as much of that stuff as she used to anymore...I guess it is time to pass the torch, as they say


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I LOVE Nutella I didn't think of that. Thanks!


RookieRetiree said:


> There is a child with severe nut allergies in my grandson's pre-school so any nuts/butter are not allowed. They suggest that sesame seed butter and sunflower seed butter are great substitues - we'll soon find out and I'll let you know. I've tried Nutella and I believe Jif now has a version --- can you eat that or does it have the allergens also?
> 
> quote=daralene]
> 
> ...


I wonder about almond butter? There are several nut butters. I have even made my own with the blender, but much much easier to buy it. The organic section has a variety of nut butters, sunflower, etc.[/quote][/quote]


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Sam, sounds like you had a fun-filled tiring day with your grands! and fireworks to add to the mix!
> ...


I dont know about the water baths. I just sterilize the jars in hot water and the lids. Pack them with the dill, garlic, and cucs. Pour in the brine. Put the lids on and tighten to seal. Of course you have to have the lids that make the seal. I just use the two piece sealing lids. Mom and Grandma used to use the old glass lids, rubber rings and all that. I use the Bernardin snap lids. It is just the snap lids that you replace each year as you can use the sealing bands again and again. I turn the jars upside down to make sure that the seal has taken. If the seal has not taken, the brine leaks out, so I put them in a basin upside down. The next day, if there are no leaks, then I stand them in the cupboard. Of course you wait the 6 weeks so that they dill up before you eat them.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I like you Llama avitar knovice knitter! Is he/she yours? I've worked with Alpacas. Your watermelon recipe sounds very interesting I might give it a try!


knovice knitter said:


> Nice party. Seems like an abundance of love and concern. Glad most are on the mend and prayers keep coming for those who are a little behind in healing.
> I have a kitty who decided to pee on my bed to get my attention. I took her to the vet and tried different things such as litter box location etc. Finally we did a thyroid test on her. She is now on lifetime medication, but she has never peed in the wrong place again.
> Carol, your snow pictures are great. That last one, if you could photoshop the wires, is your Christmas card, in fact it could be published for purchase. Love it.
> I was at a family reunion recently and tried an interesting salad brought in by a cousin I never knew. It was just cubed watermelon, chopped onion, feta cheese and a splash of balsamic vinegar. Onions and strawberries actually taste good together too, so the berries might make a sweet addition. Easy bring along for potluck picnics.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

All those sound so good! I didn't know there were so many butters out there! Some nuts other than Peanuts are made in factories that do peanuts so I am a little cautious. I know Blue Diamond is a peanut free factory and it seems like cashews (one of my favorites) are always roasted in Peanut oil! I have a health food store near me I think I'll check it out for nut butters and ask questions. Thanks


Poledra65 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


My favorite nut butters are Justin's Nut Butters, all natural/organic but I like the Maranatha nut butters also, I have carmel almond in the cupboard right now that is wonderful.  I want to try cashew butter but haven't gotten around to it yet, but I've tried different hazelnut and almond butters.[/quote]


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Sorlenna I hope your batteries get charged soon! That's not like you to have that much got wrong with your needle work.
> 
> On that note I haven't dropped a stitch, made a mistake, knit a wrong row, or even had to frog a single stitch in over 6 weeks! ... Oh that's right I can't ....darn thumb anyway!!!! Oh how I miss my knitting!!!!


Sandy, keep mending so you can get back to your knitting! I know how frustrating it can be to have hand issues. I've been lucky not to have any flareups of wrist pain for a while now (hope I didn't just jinx myself!)...but that means I have no excuse for making mistakes. I think I am still just tired and not quite back into my routine. This morning Bub has a stomachache and DD is feeling stuffy (could be the start of fall allergies, which I actually hope for rather than a cold), and we still don't know whether or not her job project is going to happen, so we're all a bit stressed out.

I ended up tinking all the rows I'd done (turns out two stitches fell off and went down the line *fast*) and two more. Sigh. But I *think* I have it straightened out now. I hope!

Dreamweaver, have you tried telling your mom that you want her to have help because she's worked so hard all her life and now should have some leisure time? That's one thing that helped a friend of mine adjust to the idea--and once she had the help, she really appreciated it. I know you are stressed about it, but try to remember to take some deep breaths and remember you have some support here when you need it. Even if I can't offer advice, I'll always have a hug at the ready.

Myfanwy, is your blood pressure low? When I had trouble with dizziness after squatting and getting back up, that was the culprit.

Sam, so glad you had a great time--getting away for a while can do wonders.

Joe, hope you get things cleaned up and rest a bit! I loved my wood floors in my house in Ky. I wish I still had them (hate carpet).

A note on pickles: I always did a 15 minute boiling water bath for mine, as letting them self-seal as they cool wasn't recommended in my book. Jam jars with the sealing lids got a 5 minute bath.

I suppose any nut can be made into a paste--DD tells me that Nutella tastes like the center of the Ferrero Roche candies, so now I want to try it! LOL

Off to take DD to her convention this morning and will catch up as I can. Here's to solid knitting and a happy day!


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

preston said:


> I was just looking at the calendar  this is the last week of august  and next week will be labor day weekend already. The children are gearing up for their first day of school come Monday morning  think they are looking forward to it  they have been pretty bored these past several weeks. This will be the first year; that Heidi will be without children for two and a half days a week. She is wondering what she will do. I think the peace and quiet would be lovely for a change. Lol
> Tonight is the first quarter moon  you can file that away as your trivia for the day.
> 
> In todays newspaper there were several tomato recipes I thought you might enjoy. Since many of you have gardens this would be a good way to use some of your tomatoes.
> ...


Hi Sam and everyone!
Just signed on to the TP and Sam, I have to say that you might want to have a vet check out Sophie--I don't know if anyone else has addressed this yet, but that type of behavior is a warning sign that something's really wrong. It could just be a territorial/stress type reaction but that generally only happens if something in the household is threatening the status quo, more often it's an indication of kidney or other related issues and that's common in older cats.
Going to try to catch up now--wish me luck!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Went to to the Farmer's Market and had our frozen banana with fresh fruit and walnut sundaes. Now we are ready for our salad for lunch. You can't see the tomatoes because they are buried. It is: 
2 varieties of lettuce, 
swiss chard, 
kale, 
a cucumber from our garden, 
tomato from our garden,
red pepper
parsley
lemon balm
almond slivers
carrots
onion
olives
artichoke hearts
corn (We learned to use corn in our salad in Denmark)

I will attach a photo. Basically just go to the grocery store or market and buy everything colorful and wonderful. Yesterday at another market I bought blueberry vinaigrette and olive oil that we will use on this. Now I have to go as DH is already digging in. 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

daralene said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> > Took yesterday off as I had to take my mom to her first chemo treatment. She had colon cancer two years ago, fought that, and was just diagnosed with cervical cancer, so here we go again. But, thank heavens, it was caught early and now we have five weeks of chemo and radiation followed by a hysterectomy. I know it sounds like a lot, but we are going a day at a time.
> ...


Thanks, Daralene. She is a lovely, gracious, and very strong lady. Very much appreciate the hugs and prayers!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Happy Sunday from Kingman Arizona USA! It looks like it will be a beautiful day in the neighborhood. The young girls across the road have already been out on their horses for a lesson and DH tried the baked oatmeal and said it tasted like cake!! I need to try it with applesauce instead of the butter and see if it still flies. I think a PM to JoeP is in order - DH is really not making any progress with the meds he's on for the Ulcerative Colitis. The juicing book that DD the vegetarian recommended mentions food allergies and in-tolerances. I don't even know where to start - but JoeP seems to be feeling great these days. The old saying getting old isn't for sissies is starting to ring true!! I'm hoping for a knitting day - I need to make some progress on a baby blanket - it doesn't have a destination, but I don't want it to linger too long on the needles - or I will get sick of it! I hope everyone has a wonderful Sunday/Monday end/start of their week. See ya later - Sandi/AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Yum that looks wonderful - I am on a salad kick and I forgot that I have artichoke hearts in the fridge!!Thanks for the reminder! AZ


daralene said:


> Went to to the Farmer's Market and had our frozen banana with fresh fruit and walnut sundaes. Now we are ready for our salad for lunch. You can't see the tomatoes because they are buried. It is
> 2 varieties of lettuce,
> swiss chard,
> kale,
> ...


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I am taking a break from cleaning the dining area where the flooring is being put down. I am vacuuming the walls and ceilings and then scrubbing them and whipping them dry and doing the base boards as well. Step son is putting the quarter round the floor and the thresholds down then I can finish the rest of the room. I moved the table in this a.m. and now to clean that when they are finished. I then start the kitchen and the bathroom tearing them apart piece by piece. the dust is totally unbelievable, I have an old cook stove in the dining area and have to clean that yet. When I get these three rooms done today probably midnight I will feel better and be able to live in them. My B&B was cleaned like this constantly but when you live on your own with just family I get a little lax. But, not anymore. I did windows yesterday inside and out. I keep plugging along. I must soldier on!!!!!!!!!!!!! joe p


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh Yum that looks wonderful - I am on a salad kick and I forgot that I have artichoke hearts in the fridge!!Thanks for the reminder! AZ
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> ...


Thanks AZ.....there are several people on here dealing with these problems and yes Joe is and thankfully doing so much better. I think it is Marge that he has been thanking, so perhaps she can help also. I'm so sorry nothing seems to be helping yet. Is your husband seeing a gastroenterologist who specializes in these things?
Hugs


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, it looks as if I'll be frogging the shawl and starting over after all.  I tinked those rows...reknitted...and then somehow lost another stitch. This yarn is so soft and slippery--it just dropped down about 4 rows in a flash. Perhaps I need to go up a needle size so the stitches are bigger or something...will think on it. I love the yarn (alpaca/silk), but dang, it gets away from me so fast. I'll just have to be extra careful next time. 

We have to do the grocery shopping today and then I will tackle this workroom, I think. If I can't make yarn work today, I will just do something else and start again later with the knitting! :mrgreen:


----------



## mrsdroof (Jun 12, 2011)

Joe P...when you are finished at your place , perhaps you could do mine?!!!
DH and I spent most of the day tidying our back outside room that has been a store place for us and our family for a couple of years. We have been dropping gentle hints to number 2 son that he needs to take their belongings... stuff has been here for nearly 2 years and yesterday he came and took most of it. No 1 son is renting a house which does not hold all his furniture and we can lve with that.

Npw it is 3.30 am and I am still
awakw. At 2.40am i began going through my kitchen cupboards and rearranged them so DH will have a surprise..and he probably won't like it for a while!!! He is a creature of habit...only buys navy trousers and red os blue patterned or plain shirts LOL.
Well better try bed again.. I sometimes put the radio on but don't like to disturb DH who is still going to work and needs his sleep.
Happy Sunday to those of you greeting the day.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

belovedelf - welcome to the tea party - we are so glad you stopped by and hope you return real soon.

the "precious" sophie kitty is not quite two years old - she is a barn cat as all my cats are - there are some that never leave the barn except to lay in the sun - a couple of them have decided they like my place better - which is fine as long as they realize i have no litter box and they need to go outside to do their business. the other two have learned that lesson - we will hope sophie learns quickly.

sam



BelovedElf said:


> Hi! I am sorry about the kitty problem. Sounds to me as if there is a UTI problem there. How old is the kitty? If it is a senior citizen, could be sign of renal failure; this would need a check by the vet. I hate to see it happen, but it does.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

pocahontas - how good to see you at the tea party - we are so glad you stopeed by for a cuppa and hope you return real soon.

sam



Pocahontas said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> > :| I agree Sam--I think not being able to get your breath is one of the most scariest things that can happen to us. Sending you good, good thoughts your way, and pray you will feel stronger real soon.I will be leaving Tuesday morning bright and early for my brother's and cousins in Alabama.Will be taking lots of pictures to post when I return. Not to get back home until 9/9/12 late.Tomorrow at Lockwood Park they have the annual Birthday Bash--big family day. My DIL and 3 grandchildren and myself will be working all day. Probably till about 5:00pm. Sunday at church we have a dinner, then Monday my DIL is going to do my hair. I will be glad to get to Alabama and kick back!!! HAHAHa-we are going to be visiting other relatives. I am going to try to use my cousins computer to keep in touch.Hoping everyone will have a great safe weekend. LOVE YOU ALL!!!!
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

the power of the written word - lol

sam



Needleme said:


> DonnieK said:
> 
> 
> > preston said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sam! Glad you are about! I made a stupid error of memory, calculating the gestation of dogs- of course you would have it right at 65 days- I had remembered it was 9 somethings- but it is nine weeks, or 65 days- never was that brilliant at maths! Enjoy your day!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

grandmann - thank you for the terrific recipe - this is a definite to do - we have some large zucchini that need eaten and they would be perfect for this.

we are so glad you stopped by for some conversation and tea - and for sharing the wonderful recipe - we hope you had a good time and will come again real soon.

sam



grandmann said:


> Since Sam enjoys parmesan I thought I would include my recipe. I thought they were really good. I also, put a thin slice of mozz on top of each round when I baked them.
> 
> This recipe came from Eat what you Love a diabetes cookbook.
> Oven Fried Zucchini Rounds
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

beastitcher - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa - hope you come back real soon.

thank you for the great recipe - sounds like a winner.

sam



BeaStitcher said:


> Finally caught up with everyone on page 9. Now if I can just keep up. Last week by the time I got logged on, you were on page 57 or so, and I just gave up. I'm trying to get to know you all and not be so stupid about what is going on in your lives. Please forgive me if I do; I have a lousy memory.
> 
> It sounds like most of you are doing much better than the last time I was on (about 2-3 weeks ago).
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

did i miss doris's posting? i thought the gestation was around 65 days give or take.

sam



myfanwy said:


> Doris T, I have always thought dogs took about 90 days to gestate, I am quite happy to be corrected! It is quite a few years since we last had a litter.
> 
> Dreamweaver, prayers for Mom, hope all is as well as can be!
> 
> Bea- I was interested to see your recipe for the fry bread- maybe it is kind of a staple food for poorer people- Maori and Pacific Islanders all have variations on the theme- I avoid it except for major treats- because of the high fat- put me infront of a dumpling and I find it hard to stop!!!...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

estee - i think sophie kitty is just lazy -- plus a little naughty as she did the same thing to my daughter heidi's bed - to say the least heidi was a bit more upset than i was - but the bed is clean - the smell is gone and all is right with the world.

so glad you stopped by estee - hope you had a good time - found your favorite beverage and will come visit us real soon.

sam



Estee said:


> Oh, Mr preston...perhaps your kitty was trying to tell you something...Maybe he/she/it has a bladder infection...Mine doesn't urinate in the bed when she is sick, but she does go in other places and usually somewhere I will notice...I have made it a habit to keep her water doctored with a urinary tract support aid and only feed her moist, canned food, such as Wellness...It is grain free and the first ingredient is meat or fish of some sort, not a byproduct of such...I do hope your fur baby is feeling up to snuff soon...Thanks for all the delish recipes...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

2cats - i totally agree that saturday should be "family day" for you - how great that the whole family will be there. maybe you can post some pictures of the happy couple and the wedding.

hope you have time to stop by for a cuppa during all the excitement.

sam



2CatsinNJ said:


> Hello Everyone !
> 
> I finally got to come to the Tea Party a bit earlier than usual today. That's because I put it first on my list of things that I need to do today, so again, the stay will be a short one....but I might be back...who knows ??
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

whenever they decide to use the shower i ooh and aah to let them know what good kitties they are - i mean i wish they would go outside - but if they don't and decide to use the shower which is so much easier to clean up they deserve a pat.

sam



Needleme said:


> Good day, friends! Sam, know what you mean about the kitty. My Bailey has taken to doing her business in the bathtub! Must say it is an easier clean-up than on the carpet or the bed-- arrrrrgh!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

grandmatimestwo - welcome to the tea party - hope you had a good time and that you will stop again real soon. we love lots of people at the table.

sam



grandmatimestwo said:


> Sorelenna- Thank you so much for the tip of orange oil....that is something I have not tried. I have tried so many things, and never thought of trying some of the orange oil cleaner I have. I'll try it right away!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i finished a baby sweater.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Have a great day Sam - get lots of knitting done!! AZ
> 
> 
> preston said:
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

karena - thanks so much for stopping by and sharing - hope you come back again real soon.

sophie kitty has not stopped by today - maybe she knows she is person non grata. lol

sam



Karena said:


> Thank you for the Chili and Salad recipes. Sounds great together. My mother put some elbow macaroni in the chili, which was sweeter rather than hot. Matter of fact of was checking the pantry just yesterday and saw some chili fixings; however, still a little too hot here in So. Calif. I love to do the slow cooker in the winter.
> About the cats--have you considered a litter box, even if it is on a porch. I had as many as 4 cats indoors mostly, two boxes. Matter of fact, my one little male, Oskar, would dash in from outdoor to use his. That is when we lived in Finland, no traffic, no coyotes. Now I am down to one kitty and she has diabetes. Ish. I buy Ralph's/Kroger generic brand, unscented scoopable litter, reasonable price. Because of the sugar in her systerm attracts bacteria, I wash and change it more frequently than before. She had a mini peeing issue for a couple of weeks when I sterilized her litter box after the diabetes diagnosis. Guess she didn't like the "chemical" smell. So it is hot water wash only. Plus I was following her around to get a sample to test when she was first diagnosed. She is not happy about that. Vets recommend unscented, no top on the box, make sure it is in a private secluded space.
> Good luck with all.
> Karen


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Daralene - beautiful presentation on the salad, almost to pretty to eat

sorlenna - sorry about the shawl; possibly try bamboo needles for a little better grip?

mrsdroof - I think we might all be creatures of habit; there have been a few times when DH puts things not often used away and it turns into a scavenger hunt to find which cupboard or drawer they ended up in


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

bulldog - you need a roomba - then you won't need to run a sweeper = better for your back.

sam



Bulldog said:


> I saw my back Doctor yesterday. He was pleased with my progress but very stern with me about being careful with my back as levels one and two of the lumbar spine are all thats left. Believe me, I no longer do a lot of the strenuous things I used to do.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

no need to apologize 81brighteyes - you jump in anytime you like - we are always glad to share a cuppa with you.

sam



81brighteyes said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> > 81brighteyes, is this the multidirectional one? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/multidirectional-diagonal-scarf I like the look of it. Is it hard to do?
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

what a great idea - i never thought of it. lol

sam



81brighteyes said:


> And, are we sure you aren't spiking that pot of tea? Hmmm.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thank you katynora - i earmarked this for future use.

sam



KatyNora said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > How many table spoons is 180g's. I don't know metrics. sorry. joe p.
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

sorlena - try adding some dried fruit to the baked oatmeal - muy delicious.

sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> sorlenna - sorry about the shawl; possibly try bamboo needles for a little better grip?


Eh, I am used to starting over. :XD: I did think about bamboo, but the needles are so small (size 2) that I doubt the bamboo is sharp enough (hard to sharpen those, though I do sharpen my bigger bamboo needles). I'm using my Harmony wood, which I adore...thinking of using a size 3 perhaps and see how that goes. I know, too, that I just need to be more attentive and not try to do anything else (TV, etc.) while I work. The weatherman makes me lose count every time, and Heaven help me if he has a football game on! :shock:

Sam, I'm off to the grocery now, so we'll see about that oatmeal sometime this week, and dried fruit does sound good!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

margewhaples - isn't there some social services you could tap into for help? you would think your church would step in to help.

sam



margewhaples said:


> Thanks Joe for the thoughts of offering help. I am still striving to be the best that I can be and it is difficult for me to give up the image of myself being at least somewhat efficient even though I know it is untrue. Mostly what I'm good for is sitting, knitting, reading which I once found pleasure activities, but now I tire of each. I have so many projects in partial completion. External confusion often adds to my dissatisfaction about myself. My friend always told me before he died at 89. What I can't do today, I'll do
> tomorrow, if I can't do it tomorrow I'll do it the next day and if I'm not around it didn't have to be done anyway. He did not place any value on absence of dust, but knew the location of everyone of his possessions inspite of their apparent chaos. His daughter who has become affluent could not stand his chaos and proceded to eliminate it and broke his spirit in doing so. I tried so hard to keep him occupied with the things he was interested in and learned much about Missouri, the dust bowl years, farming, ranching cattle, animals etc. I dearly loved him and accepted him the way he was. I kept telling her that neither of us suffered from the constant barrage of infections that she and her family suffered in her antiseptic home. I really miss his presence and entertainment we both enjoyed.
> Marlark Marge.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

what a great "banquet" ohio joy.

sam



jheiens said:


> Thought of Sam and chuckled as we had pb&j, a glass of mik and apples for a late, light supper tonight.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Okay...I'm going in after that lost stitch one more time to see what happens! Maybe I'll get lucky and it won't involve any of the lace parts but just the stockinette. I'm not counting on it, though. lol


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

perseverance pays off again.

sam



mjs said:


> I've put the Rowan apple tree in a square of the afghan I'm doing, but it is difficult because the chart is just too small to be followed even with a magnifying glass. Until tonight all my efforts at printing it large enough to be followed were defeated by this PDF. Tonight I put the pattern on evernote and persisted in fooling around and fooling around and FINALLY succeeded in printing out something I can actually see. It has a bit of cabling and finally bobbles, so it needs to be watched closely. Unfortunately I'm not really sure what I did but maybe will be able to do it again if I run into this kind of problem again.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Happy Sunday Sam and the other TPers. I hope everyone is doing well. 

I had those spasms last night so my dog Tony ( my helper...Not ) were up making cinnamon,raisin beer bread @ 1:30 in the morning. Then I swept and mop the floor after cleaning the kitchen. So I think I finally got back to sleep about 3:00 am or so. Then Mr. Tony wanted to eat @ 6:00 am. So I was in no mood to stay up and keep him company while he would go back to sleep. So into bed with us he went. He really was wanting that anyway. We don't let the dogs sleep with us because we don't get a proper nights sleep. He has a very plush kennel or we call it a condo he sleeps in. Dachshunds like to burrow under the covers so he has plenty of burrowing blankets and it's padded for his little tushy.

WEll my dear friends I better go and get linens changed, My back is saying NO NO NO but it has to be done. Take care until later. May God bless.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i don't care what makes it run as long as it does it's thing - it has a rechargeable battern - when it is done sweeping it always goes back "home" and drives itself up on the charger - kind of like a spaceship coming home to the mother ship and docking.

sam


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Hope everyone has had a great weekend. Where can I find the recipe for the baked oatmeal? I have oatmeal every morning for breakfast and that sounds wonderful! Spent yesterday cleaning and rearranging dining room for DH to be able to store school books, etc and have a place to study, along with usual chores of laundry etc. no knitting done yesterday. Today have knitted along with cooking for the majority of the week. Made some no bake chocolate oatmeal cookies too hot for the oven. Hope everyone has a great week, back to work.

No bake cookies

1 stick butter or oleo
1/2 c. milk
1/3 c cocoa
2 c. sugar
mix above ingredients and bring to a rolling boil, once reaches rolling boil time for one minute remove from heat add 
1 tsp. vanilla
1/2 c. peanut butter
2. quick oats

stir and drop by spoonfuls onto wax paper let sit.

I am sure that you could substitute other nut butters, if it is a very soft butter or oily butter I would maybe start with 1/4 c. and see if they set correctly.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Hilary - glad you reposted the recipe for the whole orange cake. Sounds delicious! Thanks.

Jheiens, Poledra, Carol, Thanks - it's good to be back with all of you. 

Carol, love your new avatar. I was more stressed about NOT having a job than I am now that I have a job. It's more getting into a routine that is more difficult. Mom has been dealing with pain issues and finds it difficult to stand for any great length of time. Dad has been doing some grilling, or making simple things like pasta so all I have to do is clean up after. Lucky he is not a fussy man, just as happy with sandwiches as he is with meat & potatoes for dinner. Weekends I will try to prepare things that are easily reheated for dinner during the week.... just have to get into that kind of routine. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

yummy - i love salads like that.

sam



daralene said:


> Went to to the Farmer's Market and had our frozen banana with fresh fruit and walnut sundaes. Now we are ready for our salad for lunch. You can't see the tomatoes because they are buried. It is:
> 2 varieties of lettuce,
> swiss chard,
> kale,
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

sorlenna -- don't know what type needles you are using but i use nothing but wood - or bamboo - they seem lighter to me and the stitches don't slide off as easy. metal needles are heavy and i was always dropping stitches.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Well, it looks as if I'll be frogging the shawl and starting over after all.  I tinked those rows...reknitted...and then somehow lost another stitch. This yarn is so soft and slippery--it just dropped down about 4 rows in a flash. Perhaps I need to go up a needle size so the stitches are bigger or something...will think on it. I love the yarn (alpaca/silk), but dang, it gets away from me so fast. I'll just have to be extra careful next time.
> 
> We have to do the grocery shopping today and then I will tackle this workroom, I think. If I can't make yarn work today, I will just do something else and start again later with the knitting! :mrgreen:


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

mrsdroof - i think we would sll like joe to come to our house to clean - makes me tired just listening to him. lol

so glad you stopped by for a cuppa - hope you return real soon - we would love to have you in the conversation and there is always fresh tea under the cosy.

sam



mrsdroof said:


> Joe P...when you are finished at your place , perhaps you could do mine?!!!
> DH and I spent most of the day tidying our back outside room that has been a store place for us and our family for a couple of years. We have been dropping gentle hints to number 2 son that he needs to take their belongings... stuff has been here for nearly 2 years and yesterday he came and took most of it. No 1 son is renting a house which does not hold all his furniture and we can lve with that.
> 
> Npw it is 3.30 am and I am still
> ...


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Hope everyone has had a great weekend. Where can I find the recipe for the baked oatmeal? I have oatmeal every morning for breakfast and that sounds wonderful! Spent yesterday cleaning and rearranging dining room for DH to be able to store school books, etc and have a place to study, along with usual chores of laundry etc. no knitting done yesterday. Today have knitted along with cooking for the majority of the week. Made some no bake chocolate oatmeal cookies too hot for the oven. Hope everyone has a great week, back to work.
> 
> No bake cookies
> 
> ...


Thanks for the easy cookies, Pup Lover. In return, here's Sam's recipe for Baked Oatmeal. This was the first recipe I saved after I opened my Evernote file and it's great! I've made it with walnuts, craisins, dried apricots, anything that's handy in the pantry.  (Sam, hope you don't mind me posting your recipe. :roll: )

From Sam, Nov. 13, 2011:

i thought with all the lunch and dinner receips maybe we needed something for breakfast or just to snack on. i offer the following:

baked oatmeal

1/2 cup oil (or applesauce)
2 eggs beaten
2/3 cup sugar
3 cups quick or old fashioned rolled oats
2t baking powder
1 t salt (or none as you please)
dried fruit/fresh fruit

mix oil (applesauce), eggs, and sugar until well blended.

add remaining ingredients and mix well

pour into glass baking dish - 350 degrees - 1 hour

i did not give any amount for the dried/fresh fruit - for myself i always used dried fruit (cosco has such hugs wonderful bags of all kinds of dried fruit) - i tended to overkill (as i am wont to do in most things) but think it adds to the dish. i think fresh fruit would work as well. you be the judge for your own.

you can eat it as soon as it comes out of the oven with milk or plain - or you can let it cool and eat it cool with milk or eat it as a granola. it makes a great snack.

enjoy

sam

thewren


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

puplover - thank you for the great recipe - there will be quite a few of us liking that one since we are still having relatively hot weather.

so glad you stopped by for a cuppa - hope you had a good time and will stop by again real soon.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Hope everyone has had a great weekend. Where can I find the recipe for the baked oatmeal? I have oatmeal every morning for breakfast and that sounds wonderful! Spent yesterday cleaning and rearranging dining room for DH to be able to store school books, etc and have a place to study, along with usual chores of laundry etc. no knitting done yesterday. Today have knitted along with cooking for the majority of the week. Made some no bake chocolate oatmeal cookies too hot for the oven. Hope everyone has a great week, back to work.
> 
> No bake cookies
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks katynora - appreciate you sharing this - i'm so glad you like it -i was going to but just hadn't found the time - one thing i don't need to do. i do love this recipe - thanks again -

sam



KatyNora. In return said:


> your[/u] recipe. :roll: )


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

finally - i am caught up - had breakfast around ten - when back to bed for a nap until around two - and now i am good to go.

yesterday was a good day - the two little grandsons went with us - they traveled so well. josiah did not know they were coming so he was really excited to see them.

i'm so glad to see everyone here - the newbis - the regulars - sending bushels of positive healing energy to all who could use some - take what you need and pass the rest along.

sam


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I think you're right daralene - I will look for Marge - I know she has been under the weather too. And yes he is seeing a gastroenterologist. He was feeling pretty good on the full dose of steroids - but the minute he started the step down all the symptoms came back. I think I have DH convinced to call on Monday rather than waiting for his next appointment which isn't for a couple of weeks. Just really putting a hitch in his gitalong as we say. Thanks for your concern - AZ


daralene said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Yum that looks wonderful - I am on a salad kick and I forgot that I have artichoke hearts in the fridge!!Thanks for the reminder! AZ
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Marianne - you do []know/b] that you will have to let me know when you are coming into Love Field. I could certainly manage a trip to Parkland to sit with you.... or help you with transport... Oo course, if you were part of their big study, I'm sure you get VOP treatment and a car sent for you! So glad you are starting to feel even better. Don't rush anything.....
> 
> Thrilled that you are getting some help with mom..... Uneknowst to me, Dr. referred mom to a home care place paid by Medicare. Thank God they called me first. Mom would have been devistated...and she likes this Dr. She is not nearly bad enough to qualify as she would have to need skilled help, which she does not, and she would have to be confined to house except for Dr. visits, no grocery store, no shopping, no eating out..... That is also not mom. Anyhow, she would never agree to a nurse coming in to evaluate and it has to be reviewed every 60 days and signed off on by Dr.... I want to look into some private helpers, but that would be a very tough sell as well. Dr. thinks she should be in assisted living. I don't dare tell her that her new 'friend' thinks that.... though I did say something today about him not thinking it was a good idea for her to live alone and she ristled and wanted to know just what people like her who lived alone were supposed todo... We stopped that conversation immediately.


When I find out for sure if and when this will happen I'll let you know of course and will send my cell # in pm. 
Oh when Mom first got her help, she was fit to be tied, but that was quite a few years ago. She was living alone, and the nurse that made the evaluation was shocked that she managed anything alone. Her help now comes in Monday through Friday, we set it up that she will get here around 9 am.. she will stay till around 4 or 5 depending on how the day is going. She will help Mom shower, will change her bed linens, keep her room tidy and help her with at least 2 meals a day. Gads I'm going to be in heaven :lol: How long she will have this help is what I'm not sure of, my Doctor set it up because I didn't want to stay in the hospital. Now to get her Doctor to continue it, which the Nurse that came by yesterday is assured that he will. 
You should let your Mom feel special that she can have this type of help, it should not stop her from driving, my Mom had her own car, but she was unable to drive as she was having continuous micro strokes during this time. She got stubborn one time and decided to go to the store on her own, she made it out of her complex drive, but turned around before she got on the main road, she was so dizzy that the on coming traffic was scaring her. Bless her heart she hasn't been behind a wheel in almost 10 yrs now. We got her to accept the help by telling her that not everyone could get this, that she was very special. She bought the idea and though 3 weeks ago she wanted nothing to do with having that type of help again, she is loving Ms Suzie to pieces!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm so glad that is working out for you and your mom - I think this would change everything for Dreamweaver. My Dad lives alone and is a ways out of his small town - it certainly is a concern. Have a wonderful remainder of the day and I hope you continue to feel better and better! AZ


Marianne818 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne - you do []know/b] that you will have to let me know when you are coming into Love Field. I could certainly manage a trip to Parkland to sit with you.... or help you with transport... Oo course, if you were part of their big study, I'm sure you get VOP treatment and a car sent for you! So glad you are starting to feel even better. Don't rush anything.....
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It is all very well, but our butter comes in 500g blocks, can someone enlighten me what a stick of butter weighs? Please!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi all, 

Yesterday I started to pick my Bartlett pears (the ones I could reach with the 6-foot ladder (I won't go up on a higher ladder-afraid of heights). I took a bucket of pears over to my neighbor. We are almost done splitting wood (thank goodness).

I just finished baking a Caramel-Apple Cake (will enclose recipe), I made two apple pies and put them in the freezer (without the crust), made a coleslaw for our staff welcome back party tomorrow, sliced onions for liver and onions sauteed in butter for dinner tonight and have been watching the Little League Championship Game between Tennessee and Japan. Tennessee is behind but I hope they can come back and win. 

Now for the recipe:

Caramel-Apple Cake
Prep Time: 20 minutes
Start to Finish: 1 hour 20 minutes
6 servings

1 1/2 cups Original Bisquick mix
2/3 cups granulated sugar
1/2 cup milk
2 medium cooking apples,
peeled and sliced (2 cups)
1 tablespoon lemon juice
3/4 cup packed brown sugar
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1 cup boiling water
Ice cream or whipped cream, if desired

1. Heat oven to 350* F. In medium bowl, mix Bisquick mix and sugar. Stir in milk until blended.

2. Pour batter into ungreased 9-inch square pan. Top with apple; sprinkle with lemon juice. Mix
brown sugar and cinnamon; sprinkle over apples. Pour boiling water over apples.

3. Bake 50 to 60 minutes or until toothpick inserted in center comes out clean. Serve warm with ice cream.


This cake is so yummy! I love it warm with ice cream. I also used a 2 quart round casserole dish instead of a 9-inch square baking pan. Enjoy!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Chocolate Dipped Peanut Butter Donuts

by Crazy for Crust

Keywords: peanut butter chocolate donut
Full Post
Print
Email
Text

Donut recipe from Fake Ginger

Ingredients

¼ cup peanut butter
¼ cup sugar
1/3 cup plus 1 tablespoon milk
1 tablespoon vegetable oil
½ teaspoon vanilla extract
1 egg
1 cup all purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
¼ teaspoon salt
1 bag chocolate candy melts
1 cup chopped mini Reeses peanut butter cups (or you could use peanuts)

Instructions

Preheat oven to 325°. Spray a 6-hole donut pan with nonstick cooking spray.
Mix peanut butter and sugar with a mixer until fluffy. Add milk, oil, eggs, and vanilla; mix. Stir baking powder, salt, and flour into wet mixture. Mix just until combined. Place your dough into a large Ziploc bag and cut off the tip. Pipe evenly into the donut pan.
Bake for 8-10 minutes. Cool a few minutes in pan before removing to a wire rack to cool completely.
When donuts are cool, melt your chocolate according to package directions. Place a wire rack over a cookie sheet. Place the donuts in the chocolate, covering the entire bottom half. Place chocolate-side up on the wire rack and chill to harden. Repeat the dipping process, covering the other half of the donut with chocolate. Sprinkle with chopped peanut butter cups while still wet. Let harden and enjoy!

Found this recipe today and right off I knew I had to post this for this Tea party group! ;-) 
Thank you for the no bake cookies, I love those, so does Mom!

I've had a very quiet morning, spent some time in with Mom, just visiting instead of jumping and running. We read the newspapers together and talked about the boys and how strange it will be for them not to be here for the holidays this year. (they aren't sure just yet but doubtful due to work) 
Cindi got up and mowed the back fenced in yard area, a sweet neighbor was out mowing the back acre and said he would be over tomorrow to pull the plants from the garden (C didn't water and everything dried to a pulp) 

Have a roast going in the crockpot, smells devine!! Simple recipe
chuck roast, a few potatoes, one onion, 2 bay leaves, a pack of the baby carrots, I put in a cup of red wine, a cup of beef broth, a can of cream of mushroom soup and a pack of dry onion soup mix. Oh and 3 cloves of garlic. Let it cook for 10 hours in the crockpot and it is fall to pieces tender ;-) If anyone has other recipes for beef roast I'd be happy if they would share!! 

Need to get off here for a bit, I hope to start knitting again this evening, my arms are feeling better and the swelling is going down in my wrist and fingers!! :thumbup: :thumbup: I have a Gypsycream bear I hope to sew together as soon as I can, he's all stuffed and waiting to be made whole! :lol: 
Take care.. keeping you all in my prayers!!


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

DonnieK - thanks for welcoming me back -- it's good to be back with everyone here. Did get a kick out of your comment about throwing mom on the floor -- quick wit!

Daralene - in the ER they checked my white blood count as part of the tests they did. It was normal, so no infection. The CT scan showed no problems either. Both the ER doctor and my own doctor attribute it to a fluid imbalance in the tubes within the ears. Once imbalanced, you ears tell your brain there is a problem... but your eyes tell your brain something else.... this is what caused the dizziness. Not much can be done except to let it work its way through, plus they gave me Meclizine to help with the nausea. My doctor changed the medication to Diazipam and to only take as needed - plus, drink as much fluids as I can take. He said drink gallons and gallons..... water, Gatorade or Pedia lite (less sugar than Gatorade), tea. Glad it's over, and hope to never have that experience again. I think I can take just about anything else.... dizziness? wouldn't wish on my worst enemy. 

Dreamweaver - how are you getting on with the infection? I have yet to have a chance to catch up on the past couple tea parties..... you are in my thoughts and prayers.

Marlark Marge - you are in my thoughts and prayers. Know how pain can sideline someone. 

Sam - I'm a Harry Potter fan as well... how about showing off your new glasses?


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

a stick of butter is 1/4 pound - 1/4 cup - 8tbsp. hope that helps myfanwy.

sam



myfanwy said:


> It is all very well, but our butter comes in 500g blocks, can someone enlighten me what a stick of butter weighs? Please!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

yummy sandy - maybe have to make that for the family.

sam



Sandy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Yesterday I started to pick my Bartlett pears (the ones I could reach with the 6-foot ladder (I won't go up on a higher ladder-afraid of heights). I took a bucket of pears over to my neighbor. We are almost done splitting wood (thank goodness).
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

preston said:


> a stick of butter is 1/4 pound - 1/4 cup - 8tbsp. hope that helps myfanwy.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


thanks Sam!


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Ceili said:


> myfanwy, do I have to wait until Flockie tells me you said hello, before I say hello back to you?


Yes Ceili, you do. So act surprised tomorrow when I say hello to you from Myfanwy. 
Flockie


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks for the great recipe marianne - so glad you have some extra help so you can have some healing time for yourself.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Chocolate Dipped Peanut Butter Donuts


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for the smile!



flockie said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy, do I have to wait until Flockie tells me you said hello, before I say hello back to you?
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

1 stick equals half a cup, if that helps? --looking at a package of 4 sticks it says all four sticks are 454 grams



myfanwy said:


> It is all very well, but our butter comes in 500g blocks, can someone enlighten me what a stick of butter weighs? Please!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love dill pickles especially the crisp home made ones....My mom always put alum in her's...does that make a difference?[

quote=gottastch]


5mmdpns said:


> Hi Sam, sounds like you had a fun-filled tiring day with your grands! and fireworks to add to the mix!
> 
> Got to go and pay a lil visit to my Mom today. I need some dill from her garden to make the dill pickles. We use a simple brine mixture to pour into the sterilized jars filled with cucs, sprigs of dill, one clove crushed garlic (if you crush the garlic, you need less garlic for your jar of dills). You have to heat the brine to boiling and then pour into the jars.
> 
> ...


YUM!!! Are these refrigerator-type pickles or do you put the jars in a hot water bath? I feel like I'm a "canning machine" lately. We don't have luck getting cucumbers to grow...have to have our soil checked. If I can get my hands on some small cucumbers, I'd like to try making dill pickles. Everyone in the family LOVES them so and dear mother-in-law is getting older and doesn't make as much of that stuff as she used to anymore...I guess it is time to pass the torch, as they say [/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks, Pup lover!



Pup lover said:


> 1 stick equals half a cup, if that helps? --looking at a package of 4 sticks it says all four sticks are 454 grams
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

This works great in the slow cooker/crock pot also. Then on those days when there is still a chill in the a.m., but you don't want to have the oven on, the smell and taste is so great.



preston said:


> sorlena - try adding some dried fruit to the baked oatmeal - muy delicious.
> 
> sam


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


My favorite nut butters are Justin's Nut Butters, all natural/organic but I like the Maranatha nut butters also, I have carmel almond in the cupboard right now that is wonderful.  I want to try cashew butter but haven't gotten around to it yet, but I've tried different hazelnut and almond butters.[/quote]

I love the Almond Butter I buy at Whole Foods (their brand) & a better price than some. The Maranatha I bought one time I wasn't able to get to Whole Foods and noted that one of the ingredients is PALM OIL! That is very bad oil and artery clogging. I was surprised. It pays to read the ingredients label.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hi Dreamweaver! My mom fought to stay in her home for a long time too but once she got the senior apartments she loved it. She realized she was more isolated in her home than she thought. All she had to do was grab her knitting/crocheting and go out the door of her apartment to the "common area" where people gathered to visit, watch TV, put puzzles together, etc. It was amazing the difference it made for her, at the time. The only requirement for her was when she got up in the morning, she had to hang a little "OK" sign on the door knob, otherwise she could come and go and do what she wanted. If the "OK" sign wasn't on the door knob by a certain time, someone from the apartment office would check on her. Everyone was her age (approximately) and it was government subsidized and worked out great for her for the time she spent there. She made friends and they would check on each other each day...kinda cute. Anything like that in your area where your mom could still be social but still have the security of someone checking on her daily...besides you?


We have lots and lots of these and I have several brochures. This is exactly what DH and I think would be best, but she just bought this house 8 months ago... has never lived in anything but a big house and loves her outdoor deck and such. It would also mean she would have to pare down, and I know she doesn't want to that. I think brothers may want to hire help to come in so that she can stay in house but that is not a good solution to me because mom wouldn't be accepting of it, they wouldn't be there for all meals and my piece of mind wouldn't really be any better. We would still feel like we couldn't leave her alone. The Dr. thinks she may need even more help than that, given some dimentia, but I don't, at least not just yet. She is so social and so likeable, she would be Queen Bee in nothing flat, if we could just get her to look at... Given this week-end, her frantic call to come over since she did not want to be alone . Her dream being in hospital, dying, and making a deal with the devil to let her live a little longer if she could get *one* person's attention, spoke volumes to me. She is dehydrated and would not let us take her to hospital "because that is where peole die." Maybe she might be vulnerable eough to aproach the topic, but I doubt it.... It will be *my* recommendation to brothers when we have our meeting...... She is going to hate whatever we do, but something has to give......


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My thoughts are with you, Jynx- this has been a tough time!



Dreamweaver said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dreamweaver! My mom fought to stay in her home for a long time too but once she got the senior apartments she loved it. She realized she was more isolated in her home than she thought. All she had to do was grab her knitting/crocheting and go out the door of her apartment to the "common area" where people gathered to visit, watch TV, put puzzles together, etc. It was amazing the difference it made for her, at the time. The only requirement for her was when she got up in the morning, she had to hang a little "OK" sign on the door knob, otherwise she could come and go and do what she wanted. If the "OK" sign wasn't on the door knob by a certain time, someone from the apartment office would check on her. Everyone was her age (approximately) and it was government subsidized and worked out great for her for the time she spent there. She made friends and they would check on each other each day...kinda cute. Anything like that in your area where your mom could still be social but still have the security of someone checking on her daily...besides you?
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Dreamweaver, have you tried telling your mom that you want her to have help because she's worked so hard all her life and now should have some leisure time? That's one thing that helped a friend of mine adjust to the idea--and once she had the help, she really appreciated it. I know you are stressed about it, but try to remember to take some deep breaths and remember you have some support here when you need it. Even if I can't offer advice, I'll always have a hug at the ready!


Thanks... love hugs.... Mom doesn't think she *needs* any help - other than the every other week housecleaner I have hired.... She does feel guilty that I have to drive here everywhere... She covers very well - most of the things I think are warning signs.... The stacks are all over because she *wants* it that way... not because she can't remember..... according to her..... I'm just a block away... she has 5 kids... no way does she need help.... She even told Dr. DH was such a good cook, he could just drop food off every night.... Not going to happen. She can't find or eat the food that is already in refrigerator..... and needs the socialization more than the food, but I will use that idea in part of our pitch for a new arrangement..... just not very positive about anything being accepted well....


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

preston said:


> i just got a new pair - $300+ and now i look like harry potter - well the glasses do.
> 
> sam
> 
> Sam, someone has probably already asked, but will you be changing your avatar so we can see the new glasses?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Those oatmeal no-bake cookies are a classic for us--the first cookies I learned to make as a kid, and even now, if I don't halve the batch, I'll be sorry about how many I eat! :mrgreen:



preston said:


> sorlenna -- don't know what type needles you are using but i use nothing but wood - or bamboo - they seem lighter to me and the stitches don't slide off as easy. metal needles are heavy and i was always dropping stitches.
> 
> sam


Sam, I am using the Harmony wood--if I have it in the right size, that's all I want to use! Love those needles. In the end, I frogged the whole thing; I did get the stitch picked up but wasn't sure I'd got it right, so I just started over for my own peace. I knew if I didn't, I'd be convinced I saw a glaring error in that spot, even if it turned out not to be one. And that turned out to be a blessing! I found, when I started over, an error in the chart that I have to fix. So I should have listened to my instinct in the first place and just frogged from the beginning of the trouble. Heh.



RookieRetiree said:


> This works great in the slow cooker/crock pot also. Then on those days when there is still a chill in the a.m., but you don't want to have the oven on, the smell and taste is so great.


Ooh...I have never done any baking in the crockpot...will have to give the baked oatmeal in it a try! Do you know a recommended time/setting (I only have low/high)?



Dreamweaver said:


> She is so social and so likeable, she would be Queen Bee in nothing flat, if we could just get her to look at...


Do you know anyone living in such a place you might "drop in on" and take her along? It might be a way to get her there to see a place--I have known several people who would do something the family wanted them to do ONLY if we could make them think it was their idea! :roll:


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > How many table spoons is 180g's. I don't know metrics. sorry. joe p.
> ...


Here's another link that gives the measurements according to what you are measuring:

http://www.jsward.com/cooking/conversion.shtml

180 grams of butter would be 3/4 cup.

Bea


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

preston said:


> a stick of butter is 1/4 pound - 1/4 cup - 8tbsp. hope that helps myfanwy.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sam--that one stick of butter =1/2 cup=1/4 pound = 8 TBSP, I believe.

Ohio Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

preston said:


> i don't care what makes it run as long as it does it's thing - it has a rechargeable battern - when it is done sweeping it always goes back "home" and drives itself up on the charger - kind of like a spaceship coming home to the mother ship and docking.
> 
> sam
> 
> haha :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> You should let your Mom feel special that she can have this type of help, it should not stop her from driving, my Mom had her own car, but she was unable to drive as she was having continuous micro strokes during this time. She got stubborn one time and decided to go to the store on her own, she made it out of her complex drive, but turned around before she got on the main road, she was so dizzy that the on coming traffic was scaring her. Bless her heart she hasn't been behind a wheel in almost 10 yrs now. We got her to accept the help by telling her that not everyone could get this, that she was very special. She bought the idea and though 3 weeks ago she wanted nothing to do with having that type of help again, she is loving Ms Suzie to pieces!


Mom has a brand new car. she was driving until she got here... Too disoriented, and I know the eyes are not good enough and I kow she keeps saying she is going to and it will never happen.... The Medicare paid stuff is way morepthanpmom needs. She is not confined to bed or house... as they would need and she does not need any skilled help... She takes no meds, though she should take a couple. IMHO.... she would not like anyone in her home.... I would just like to know that she had a good dinner preared, but she thinks she is doing fine eating junk..... because I am convinced thatthe new appliances confuse her... That is why she would liket g out to eat all the time..... No matter how you cut the cards, unless she has full time daily help or goes into a retirement center, I am always foing tyo be on call 24/7 or worrying 24/7 ... neither one of which is going to work. Right now, she is so dehydrated and won't eat, but I can't be down there all day standing over her with a stick.... so she is going to have to suffer the consequences of refusing to do what she needs to do. She waits until it is too late, and we go into rescue mode.... where she has no choice.... That may be what it takes for brothers to realize just what I'm talking about......... I *do* hope that getting her off the Gabapentin, infection cleared, maybe talked into a med. for memory... she will be back to her old self, but I'm just not counting on a good enough ability to live independently......... Mom needs and would love some socialization... I just can't have DH and I being the only ones..... Brother was going to pick her uo this week-end, but she said no since she wasn't feeling well. DD called to take her to church.... no..... Meawhile, she is sitting over there feeling abandoned because I'm not there.... It is just a mess, IMHO..........

So glad to see you getting better and better though and what a relief to have someone else in the house, just so you can do things uninterupted and the time you do spend with mom is even more pleasant because you are more relaxed.....


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love dill pickles especially the crisp home made ones....My mom always put alum in her's...does that make a difference?[
> 
> quote=gottastch]
> 
> ...


[/quote]

I have never used alum and always have nice crisp dills. Of course it helps if you use the proper cucs for dills. You cant use the ones that get all fat and full of seeds. You need the ones that will only get about 1 inch thick.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> It is all very well, but our butter comes in 500g blocks, can someone enlighten me what a stick of butter weighs? Please!


stick of butter is four ounces. Not sure about that in grams but ovbviously more than 100.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> It is all very well, but our butter comes in 500g blocks, can someone enlighten me what a stick of butter weighs? Please!


So your blocks are 1/2 kilo, which would be 1.1 pounds.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

preston said:


> a stick of butter is 1/4 pound - 1/4 cup - 8tbsp. hope that helps myfanwy.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


1/4 cup is four tbsp. There are twice as many tbsp as oz.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

My Ever ready bunnie has worn down and i am exhausted and I still have a bunch to do but I will watch 60 minutes and see where I am then. he he. joe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Joe P said:


> My Ever ready bunnie has worn down and i am exhausted and I still have a bunch to do but I will watch 60 minutes and see where I am then. he he. joe


haha, Joe, you are constantly on the go!!! it is about time to sit a spell


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > This works great in the slow cooker/crock pot also. Then on those days when there is still a chill in the a.m., but you don't want to have the oven on, the smell and taste is so great.
> ...


I want to know about crock pot setting too. That would be a great way to go....

As to "visiting", we had done a whole deal about "checking out" a place for a friend who lives downtown in one and wanted to more out here to be closer to kids. We told her she could be our shill and we would all get a free lunch.... LOL There is even a place that will let you rent for a week to give it a try..... but that was before all this dental work, Dh and I both losing patience with her, and a whole myriad of things getting worse.... so DH lost patience and did not take her at that particular time...... She is too ill right now to have any sort of open mind and the two people I did know... one had to move to serious assisted and the other died.... Not anything I want to share with Mom!!!!!! I do have a neighbor who has moved sister into one.... I barely know her, but had met a common friend and introducd mom and thought they might start doing things together ad I could get herto visit that way. Mom had no interest in meeting new people after one outing...... We may try that approach again, when she is more herself.... of course , if the brothers will agree to that being the best solution.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

somewhere - sometime - someone is going to have to bite the bullet - regard of what anyone thinks or feels - something has to be done - you and your husband cannot continue the way things are now. you are going to ruin your health is you are not careful.

and i agree - we are not in the middle of the situation and it is easy for us to give all kinds of advice - but we worry about you and dh - so have that talk with brothers soon.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver, have you tried telling your mom that you want her to have help because she's worked so hard all her life and now should have some leisure time? That's one thing that helped a friend of mine adjust to the idea--and once she had the help, she really appreciated it. I know you are stressed about it, but try to remember to take some deep breaths and remember you have some support here when you need it. Even if I can't offer advice, I'll always have a hug at the ready!
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

oops

sam



jheiens said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > a stick of butter is 1/4 pound - 1/4 cup - 8tbsp. hope that helps myfanwy.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

preston said:


> oops
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thank you 5mmdpns - we will take this as the definitive answer - which i think it is.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > oops
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

This is basically what I do....I found the Irish or steel cut oats in the "organic" aisle at first, but it is now with the regular oatmeals. I love putting golden raisins in for the overnight cooking.


Overnight Crockpot Oatmeal

1 cup steel cut or regular oats (NOT Quick Oats!)
4 cups water
1/2 cup milk
1/4 cup brown sugar
1 TBS butter
1/2 tsp vanilla extract
1 tsp cinnamon

Combine all in crockpot and cook on low for 8hrs. Serve with milk & cinnamon sugar.

Variations:

Add up to 1 C raisins/dried fruit before cooking.
Add 1 chopped fresh apple before cooking.
Top with fresh fruit (in season) or canned fruit (drained).
Add a pat of butter or a dollop of jam/preserves.
Drizzle with honey


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Flockie, so glad you are enjoying your job! I love using the crockpot for our dinners, I got hooked on it while I was working and had a hungry teenager and a meat and potatoes type hubby waiting at home. :roll: Luckily for me, that teenager grew up to be a wonderful cook, (he out does me by leaps and bounds) but he spoils me when he comes home, I get him to do all the cooking ;-)

For those that are on Gluten free diets, if you have a Kindle, there is a site called http://www.diningdownloads.com/ they have daily emails that have of late had a lot of Gluten free cookbooks for free. Also lots of good books through Pixel of Ink and Power Reads.

I'm off to bake some cookies, not sure what kind as we have put a few ideas in a bowl and Mom is going to do the drawing. (No one can decide which they really want) So this is easiest way to decide.

DorisT, sorry I haven't spoken directly to you.. have missed you for sure!! Sorelena, did I miss a picture of the new grandbaby?? 
Carol, hope you have a blast on your trip! Settleg, we STILL have to try to get together, getting to be fall, so will be a cooler time for sure! I know I'm missing a lot of names, for that I beg forgiveness. Please know that each you mean so very much to me! Keeping you all in prayers, Sending sunshine, rainbows and fairy dust to sprinkle everyone's days and nights with peace, love and happiness!! {{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

this sounds really good rookieretiree - i am definitely going to try this.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> This is basically what I do....I found the Irish or steel cut oats in the "organic" aisle at first, but it is now with the regular oatmeals. I love putting golden raisins in for the overnight cooking.
> 
> Overnight Crockpot Oatmeal
> 
> ...


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

grandmatimestwo said:


> My Sofie is a naughty kitty, too. Last winter during a power outage, my daughter's family-including Oscar the cat- came to stay with us. We kept all the cats separate, but ever since then, Sofie has decided to spray at the bottom of the stairway in our great room. She's a spayed female, so this is very strange behavior, which our vet cannot explain. I have tried every product on the market, and vinegar and baking soda, and cannot get rid of the smell on the carpet, nor can I prevent her from doing it again! Very frustrating!
> School starts again for us this week, so I'm back to work! Summer vacation seemed very short, but I am looking forward to a new school year! My grandson will be in my school as a kindergartener. I'm excited for that, but I know I'll be the crying grandma watching him walk into his classroom. I cannot believe he's 5!
> Have a great weekend everyone, and happy knitting!


Spayed females will spray to demarcate their territory when new smells are present. All it takes is a whiff of another cat for them to react--when my aunt, who has cats, came to stay my elderly, spayed female cat sprayed her luggage! This is not at all unusual--it's a natural instinct. And once their own scent is down, the tendency is to constantly "refresh" it. I don't think there's any clear answer for you short of ripping up the carpet to remove all traces of her own territorial barrier.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

the carpet is going but not for that reason - i just dislike carpet a whole lot. plan on putting down some hardwood floors.

sam



gingerwitch said:


> grandmatimestwo said:
> 
> 
> > My Sofie is a naughty kitty, too. Last winter during a power outage, my daughter's family-including Oscar the cat- came to stay with us. We kept all the cats separate, but ever since then, Sofie has decided to spray at the bottom of the stairway in our great room. She's a spayed female, so this is very strange behavior, which our vet cannot explain. I have tried every product on the market, and vinegar and baking soda, and cannot get rid of the smell on the carpet, nor can I prevent her from doing it again! Very frustrating!
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> This is basically what I do....I found the Irish or steel cut oats in the "organic" aisle at first, but it is now with the regular oatmeals. I love putting golden raisins in for the overnight cooking.


I think I have all the ingredients...will rummage in the cupboard shortly!



Marianne818 said:


> Sorelena, did I miss a picture of the new grandbaby??
> {{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}


I haven't posted a picture; DD doesn't want me to, so I respect her wishes. Your method of choosing cookies sounds quite democratic! I will be excited to be baking again soon. And {{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}} right back atcha! :mrgreen:

We got some RAIN today! Not a great deal, but it did last more than two minutes this time, and the temperature has cooled off nicely--should be good for sleeping. I could use a good night's sleep.

DD just popped in with a friend and then out again--going to meet another friend from the convention to have supper & say so long until they meet again. I could see she was having a good time, so I'm happy about that.

Now I have to dig back into this shawl--up to 49 stitches and have a way to go.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > a stick of butter is 1/4 pound - 1/4 cup - 8tbsp. hope that helps myfanwy.
> ...


1/4 pound is 1/2 cup and 8 Tbsp.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Apparently the southern California border had 70 very mild earthquakes today (Sunday). I live in Escondido and didn't feel anything.

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lanow/2012/08/70-earthquakes-california-border-buildings-damaged.html


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> I think you're right daralene - I will look for Marge - I know she has been under the weather too. And yes he is seeing a gastroenterologist. He was feeling pretty good on the full dose of steroids - but the minute he started the step down all the symptoms came back. I think I have DH convinced to call on Monday rather than waiting for his next appointment which isn't for a couple of weeks. Just really putting a hitch in his gitalong as we say. Thanks for your concern - AZ
> 
> My friend's son has Crohn's and he is on remicade. There are some possible serious side effects, but it was the only thing that helped him. Don't know if they use this on your husband's problem or not. Hope he can find some help.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree... Soon as it cools down, i;ll try that DH will make oatmeal for himself but i need it a little drier or sweeter to get it down... this might be the solution and it never hurts to wake up to a good smell.......

BeaStitcher ... Love the fry bread. My SIL and GD's are part Cherokee and very proud of their heritage. DH took the girls to a special event awhile back and they had their first taste of this and will be thrilled to be ableto make it themselves.....


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Joe......you are amazing. So glad you are feeling better and getting your energy back. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Your place will be so wonderful when it is done but I've heard going through renovations, especially when sanding, is awful with all the dust. More power to you and I know it will be worth all the hard work. ;-) :thumbup:

Sorlenna.....so frustrating to lose so much of your knitting. The yarn, alpaca/silk sounds luscious, but oh the heartbreak 

Grandmann.....what a great way to use up those extra zucchini or even to buy some to use that way.

Sam.....glad you finished the baby sweater. Do we get a picture?? Is this for charity or will one of your family be getting it?

West Coast Kitty...the salad is gone but thank you for the compliment. Guess we didn't think it was too pretty to eat :lol: :lol: :lol: For supper I had the last stuffed artichoke. I had used one for the centerpiece and cooked it up, stuffed it and that was dinner since it was so huge and all for me. :wink:

Mrsdoof...so funny about your DH and his clothes all being the same. Creatures of habit for sure. Did you get the cupboards done??

Sam...speaking of the roomba. Mine had gotten stuck under the couch and when the man came to clean the carpets, there it was hiding. Glad you like fresh salads too. So healthy and you feel so wonderful after eating them. DH and I ate the whole bowl. Glad you had a wonderful trip and were able to surprise your grandson. How special.

Strawberry4.....Ouch, I know that back hurts with those spasms. What does the doctor say?? 
__________________________________________
i don't care what makes it run as long as it does it's thing - it has a rechargeable battern - when it is done sweeping it always goes back "home" and drives itself up on the charger - kind of like a spaceship coming home to the mother ship and docking.

sam



5mmdpnspersonally said:


> ____________________________________________
> LOL Beam me up Scotty :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Been lurking at the TP this weekend; just a lazy weekend. I hope all with family health issues lots of positive prayers and healing.

Been working on an afghan for my youngest DD. It is VERY basic; just knitting continually. Going slow though but have no expectations as to when it must be done. 

Marianne - yes we do need to get together. I'm so so glad you are home from the hospital and that your health is looking up. It will probably be into September before I can head your way; have some doctor appointments myself coming up; just check-ups but they are down in Augusta and with gas prices the way they are I'm limiting how much travel I'm doing. Pooh!

Sam really looking foward to seeing your new glasses. Did I miss what the puppy mix is this time? Are they labradoodles again?

Dreamweaver my heart goes out to you with the decisions you have to make concerning your mother. I went through that with both parents. It took my mom about 6 months before she finally resigned herself to the retirement center and then she actually was more social than before. She lived there the lasst 6 years of her life and was very happy and made many friends. My prayers are with you.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

BarbaraSD said:


> Apparently the southern California border had 70 very mild earthquakes today (Sunday). I live in Escondido and didn't feel anything.
> 
> http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lanow/2012/08/70-earthquakes-california-border-buildings-damaged.html


Wow......70.......that is a lot. Glad they were mild!!!!!!!!

Dreamweaver.......sure hope things will change for you. Such a difficult transition time when our parents age and we become the parent. Think of you often. Does your mother have the flu?? So sad she is sick like this. How are you doing? Was wondering if you have finally gotten any relief from your cough :?: Loving thoughts coming your way :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Joe P said:


> My Ever ready bunnie has worn down and i am exhausted and I still have a bunch to do but I will watch 60 minutes and see where I am then. he he. joe


Joe.....your Ever ready bunnie......YOU.......needs your/its batteries recharged. Put your feet up and relax. You deserve it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm with you Sam. I have taken all carpet out except in studio and that is a low pile indoor/outdoor. I do have a Persian rug in LR and a little rug under the DR table.... but love smooth tiles and woods. My muistake, I laid down dark, smooth, shiny laminate in 3 rooms and I have yet to find the perfect way to clean it without smudges and footprints. (Maybe putting socks on once in awhile would help that!!!

On the other,,,, you ar also right and hae asked brothers to meet next week-end.....when one was comig down anyhow.
We called mom at 6 ad DH went and picked her up.. I did get her to have a couple bites of rice and a cup of tea, but even a good chocolate ice cream treat is not tempting her. She adimtted sthat she wa sitting home feeling sorry for herself and is very upbeat and glad to be here. Sure hope there is blood results tomorrow as this sickly tummy could be signs of another infection... I've asked her to spend night, but she doesn't want to contaminate my house.... since I'm doing a round of steriods right now and shouldn't be around anyone who is ill....... When she is her normal self, I question my decisions all the time..... but I know the dementia is not going to get better....... 

Glad you had a good day out with all the young ones yesterday. I always knit in the car... 

I've started this second cloth tonight. I'm pretty darned sure I'll not have enough yarn... should just stop, but maybe...... Sure would like to have this cotton gone... I'm going to go to bed at a reasonable time tonght... anyone believe that?????


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Dreamweaver another night huh?? I hope things level out for you and yours soon. hang in there kid. Talk to you tomorrow. joe p.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow! Sandy this sounds like a seriously delicious recipe. We also have a pear tree but it is a Kiefer (SP?) pear and won't be ready till frost, can't wait! Enjoy your pears.


Sandy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Yesterday I started to pick my Bartlett pears (the ones I could reach with the 6-foot ladder (I won't go up on a higher ladder-afraid of heights). I took a bucket of pears over to my neighbor. We are almost done splitting wood (thank goodness).
> 
> ...


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

My DH agrees with you, Sam, and one of the first things we did when we bought our house was rip up the carpets and paint the concrete floors (this is Arizona, where houses tend to be built on concrete pads rather than foundations). The previous owner had dogs and cats that had really ruined the carpets - knocked a few thousand off the selling price because of it. We do have area rugs, including a quite large one in the living room, but overall the place is easier to keep clean, I think, and keeps the level of allergens and other respiratory irritants down.



preston said:


> the carpet is going but not for that reason - i just dislike carpet a whole lot. plan on putting down some hardwood floors.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks all...... I am a little worried about a flu bug with mom and we do have all that West Nile Virus around, but I think she would be even sicker. She is like me, do anything to avoid throwing up, so she just doesn't want anything in tummy.

Have you all see the new commercial where the cat bats at the Rumba to have it change directions? Cracks me up everytime.... After all, cats have staff, even if it is robotic....... I think I would like one someday.

My cough - still here... taking 4 meds for the next 2 weeks before checking in with pulmonologist again. If this doesn't do it, they are going to see a ballistic patient. I imagine he will want another scope, but why bother..... if I'm coughing, it is still there...... 

DH and I have been pretty good about his diet this week and have made it to the gym for little work-outs every other day or so, so we are both down about 5 pounds. Mom, of course, saw it on him, not me..... I don't dare cough when I'm at the gym. They all look at me like I'm Typhoid Mary. I can ride the bike and do some machines without stirring up the lungs much though..... Anything is a help. We had planned to go over and see if a suana would help, but were afraid to be away from phone in case mom called.... and it started raining and just made for a nice lazy day..... Excuses, excuses... Maybe I'll try tomorrow.......


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Dreamweaver.....you and DH are doing fantastic. Five lbs. already. Very good. Keep it up and it will pay off. Surprising that you kept up with DH as it is so much harder for women to lose. Bravo :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Dreamweaver....when you hit 20,000 messages we need to have fireworks, balloons, and doves. You truly are the hostess of KP and I can't think of anyone better or sweeter.

I changed my avatar to a photo of DH and I when we lived in Germany. It is about 11 years ago as we moved back here 10 years ago this July. You probably remember this photo from recently. Just felt it was time for a change.

Wow, I've been on KP for 6 months now. Much less for the TP.
Hugs,
Daralene


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Love it !!!



daralene said:


> Dreamweaver.....you and DH are doing fantastic. Five lbs. already. Very good. Keep it up and it will pay off. Surprising that you kept up with DH as it is so much harder for women to lose. Bravo :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I changed my avatar to a photo of DH and I when we lived in Germany. It is about 11 years ago as we moved back here 10 years ago this July. You probably remember this photo from recently. Just felt it was time for a change.
> 
> ...


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks Myfanwy. I love yours too with the knitting!!! Great colors.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Have no clue how I double posted 2 pages away..... sorry.... 
Am I really that many posts? I need to go look once in awhile. No wonder I'm not getting anything done. My favorite number is 18 and I had seriously thought about locking up computer when I reached 18,000... Guess I missed it.....

Love your new avatar... I get so used to spotting people by their pictures, I need to pay better attention sometime. Sounds like all your compay was a big success and you two an get back into your own routine and relax for a bit.....


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

We've also gradually been replacing carpet with hardwood or laminate; expensive but ultimately healthier

Haven't had a crockpot in many years but have come across so many recipes and suggestions in the past few months am seriously thinking of getting one

Dreamweaver you have so many hard decisions to make over the next while. You and your family are under so much stress and the concern for you is to obvious on this site. Continued prayers that a resolution is found soon and that you get the support you need from your siblings

Marianne, I'm so glad that you are getting help at home; your healing will be so much better when you don't have to worry about your mom

Daralene, love your new avatar


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> You just gave me shivers 5 - I remember hearing him say that over the radio - RIP Neil - AZ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What an amazing, miraculous time these post-war years have been. And how lucky are we to be living and experiencing such wonders.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone. Sphynx wanted to type her own greeting but I told her she was too young to be on the internet. 

Dreamweaver, I really don't envy the difficult situation you are in with your mom, I really hope things can be worked out without too much unpleasantness.

Joe, you need a break. 

Daralene, love the new avatar.

I cleaned my stepmothers sunroom, cleaned the kitchen carpet and the large living room rug, got her laundry folded and put away and the kitchen cleaned, cat boxes cleaned and all the trash out. Oh, and our laundry is done and mostly put away. Yay...
Well, DH is watching Ice Road Truckers, so I think I'll go work on my knitting. I started this sweater in Lambs Pride Worsted 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/s15-2-tunic-knitted-with-muskat-soft-and-a-crochet-edge

Hope everyone has a wonderful night/morning.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I have done well today and I did just mop the bathroom floor and took a shower and it is 10 p.m. and time to settle down and read the posts of all of you. 

Dreamweaver 20,000 posts soon wow. That's something. I am so impressed.

Daralene love the new picture. I need to get a picture of me on here sometime maybe after I loose 65 pounds. he he. 

I have to take the blazer in to morrow to the Chevy dealership as my battery goes dead and I replaced it not too long ago. Maybe it is the altenator who knows. I will have sit and read my book drink their coffee and not do anything until it is finished. Fabulous, love it. Can't take Mom to the meeting or to the food bank we will make it up on Wednesday. It gives me a respite. 

Dreamweaver, I worry about your cough and hope it gets resolved soon. Hope your Mother is just down with a 24 hour bug and bright and shiney tomorrow for herself. I'll put that in the wishes for tonight's messages and prayers. You hang in there girl. You and I will soon get our heads together about the sewing stuff but no rush. God I need to make a cabinet to put it in I think the way you talk. he he.

take care and y'all be good to yourselves, I am watching my old English comedies that I have seen hundreds of times and never tire of them. joe p.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Polendra... Thanks ..... and aren't you a dynamo. That is a lot of work at stepmom's. I laugh because we watch that show or the crab fishermen when we want to feel cool here in Texs........ Love the sweater... I mwonder if I could enlarge that just a little... It's one of my favorite styles. Sphynx could be a kitty prodigy.... but I must agree, a little too young for the net....


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank goodness for TP. TV for tonight has been awful, but that is just IMHO. At least I was able to get quite a bit knitted on the scarf I started this week. Almost always save my reading until I get into bed and that is where I will be in a few minutes. Do hope those not feeling up to par will soon be back to where they are ready to dance; those with so many problems to solve will find just the right solutions and then the ones with knitting problems will figure out how to do whatever is making them ready to throw their work across the room. Take care.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone. Sphynx wanted to type her own greeting but I told her she was too young to be on the internet.
> 
> Dreamweaver, I really don't envy the difficult situation you are in with your mom, I really hope things can be worked out without too much unpleasantness.
> 
> ...


I hope your stepmothere knows how fortunate she is to have you for her stepdaughter. How kind of you to help her so much.


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

No carpets in my house, either: just wooden floors in the bedrooms and tiles in the hall/kitchen/family rooms. No curtains, either, just holland blinds in the bedroom. I have what borders on a pathological hatred of housework. A cleaner comes once every two weeks while I'm grocery shopping, and I run around like a bluebottle fly the day before, just tidying up everything so he can get to the floors, surfaces, etc. Life's too short to waste it on things I hate doing! Much rather be out in the garden (weather permitting) or inside knitting or at the TP. Now that I've retired and am living on a pension I considered doing away with the cleaner, but decided I hate it so much I would give up the luxury of eating before I'd let the cleaner go!!! Happy Monday to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Althea said:


> No carpets in my house, either: just wooden floors in the bedrooms and tiles in the hall/kitchen/family rooms. No curtains, either, just holland blinds in the bedroom. I have what borders on a pathological hatred of housework. A cleaner comes once every two weeks while I'm grocery shopping, and I run around like a bluebottle fly the day before, just tidying up everything so he can get to the floors, surfaces, etc. Life's too short to waste it on things I hate doing! Much rather be out in the garden (weather permitting) or inside knitting or at the TP. Now that I've retired and am living on a pension I considered doing away with the cleaner, but decided I hate it so much I would give up the luxury of eating before I'd let the cleaner go!!! Happy Monday to all.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Yummy deliciousness! Thanks for the how-to


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I have carpet here but hate it, and when I got my own house, the first thing was get rid of them for tile. 

I'm up to 105 stitches in the row for the shawl, and so far so good (I think). Off to bed!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Bulldog, the tomato pie looks so easy but sounds delicious. We eat a lot of fresh tomatoes; too bad we have to buy them!  Will have to give it a try.

Take care of your back - don't overdo.


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> BeaStitcher ... Love the fry bread. My SIL and GD's are part Cherokee and very proud of their heritage. DH took the girls to a special event awhile back and they had their first taste of this and will be thrilled to be ableto make it themselves.....


Hi Dreamweaver,

I'm part Cherokee also. I understand they were quite beautiful people, thus the reason for so many people to claim that heritage. I'm actually English, Irish, Dutch and Indian. I would like to trace my maternal grandmother's history as that's where the Cherokee comes from. I have the history of my father.

Bea


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

For the last 15-20 years of my mothers life, DH and I were responsible for her care. My Mom was a recluse...she could not hear, and her vision was not the best. I would have to drive two hours, clean, do any shopping, or take care of replacing whatever and seeing to repairs and whatnot. I used to beg Mom to move in with us. She refused to leave her home. The very thing I feared the most, happened. Mom had a massive stroke. The neighbors called one day and said they hadn't seen her at the mailbox, could they take door down and go in. I threw clothes together and found her in ICU when I got there. No one knows how long she was on that floor. She had irreparable kidney damage and was permanently dimented as a result of fluid loss. I moved Mom in with me (by this time it was too late), got hospice on board and did the best I could to keep her comfortable till the day she passed away. To this day I wonder if she is proud of me and if I did everything the way she would have wanted. I feel tremendous guilt that DH and I didn't just go get her against her wishes. My dad was an alcoholic. He gave Mom such a hard life. All I ever wanted was for her to be happy.
My heart truly goes out to all of you who are dealing with loved ones who are giving you hard times and I truly pray for you.

Joe...pictures. I, too, have been cleaning and cleaning drawere and such, but being cautious with back. DH is helping.

Marianne...so happy to see your sweet posts. You lift everyone's spirits.

I have lots of good ole Southern recipes, but don't think mine are as healthy as the ones you all are sending in. Know I sent Lemon Ice Box Cake and the Tomato Pie. Mom had a recipe for a wonderful Banana Nut Loaf

I love you all dearly. You are like family to me I am sending you Hugs and Wishing a wonderful week for you all.

Sorlenna, I feel your frustration. Hang in there. I am working on my afghan that will cover the top of our King Sized bed and want to get another pair of socks started. I tried to make a pair on two Circs and thus far can not get the hang of it. I do fine with the Hiya Hiya nine inch circ. Guess I could cast on two on two different nine inch circs and work on them at the same time.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

daralene - the church where my ex goes are making layette for church world services - that is what the sweaters are for.

sam



daralene said:


> Sam...speaking of the roomba. Mine had gotten stuck under the couch and when the man came to clean the carpets, there it was hiding. Glad you like fresh salads too. So healthy and you feel so wonderful after eating them. DH and I ate the whole bowl. Glad you had a wonderful trip and were able to surprise your grandson. How special.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

right settleg - they are labradoodles.

sam,



settleg said:


> !
> 
> Sam really looking foward to seeing your new glasses. Did I miss what the puppy mix is this time? Are they labradoodles again?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

My son-in-law's paternal grandfather was a full blooded chief and a mountain of a man... His maternal side is Irish. My son-in-law is an actor, 6'5" and not bad on the eye at all....... He is not black-haired, has hazel eyes but just looks at the sun and turns a lovely bronze. My oldest daughter, his wife, is a dark blonde and more of my Swedish comes out in her so the GD's are a good mix, but both lovely. One is medium haired and almost 6 foot at 16 and a dancer, drill team gal and just starting to model. The other is a pale blonde and looks like a beach volleyball player and is, along with basketball at age 12..... She s already taller than me too.... They may not have the typical Indian look, as do their cousins, but they celebrate all sides of their heritage. They both were Irish Stepdancers for awhile to express their Irish and they both have chosen spirit animals and explored other parts of their Indian history... it's always nice to know where you come from, as you make plans to go out and discover where you are going.....


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

dreamweaver - it is easy for me to say do - do that - i not the one in the situation - but i think you need to stop regulating your life "in case mother calls" - pretty soon you are going to have no life of your own.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks all...... I am a little worried about a flu bug with mom and we do have all that West Nile Virus around, but I think she would be even sicker. She is like me, do anything to avoid throwing up, so she just doesn't want anything in tummy.
> 
> Have you all see the new commercial where the cat bats at the Rumba to have it change directions? Cracks me up everytime.... After all, cats have staff, even if it is robotic....... I think I would like one someday.
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

west coast kitty - when you start cooking in your crockpot be sure and use crockpot liners - they are like a cooking bag but made for crockppts - no cleanup - the man that invented them needs extra stars in his crown. lol

sam



west coast kitty said:


> aven't had a crockpot in many years but have come across so many recipes and suggestions in the past few months am seriously thinking of getting one


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

althea - you are a woman after my own heart - somewhere i heard that dust quits accumulating after three years - i am testing that theory. the roomba makes it much easier - i just knit and watch it sweep - i check it a couple of times to make sure it doesn't need emptied - i don't mind doing that - i always figured if i went to hell i would be forced to perpetually clean someone's house.

sam



Althea said:


> No carpets in my house, either: just wooden floors in the bedrooms and tiles in the hall/kitchen/family rooms. No curtains, either, just holland blinds in the bedroom. I have what borders on a pathological hatred of housework. A cleaner comes once every two weeks while I'm grocery shopping, and I run around like a bluebottle fly the day before, just tidying up everything so he can get to the floors, surfaces, etc. Life's too short to waste it on things I hate doing! Much rather be out in the garden (weather permitting) or inside knitting or at the TP. Now that I've retired and am living on a pension I considered doing away with the cleaner, but decided I hate it so much I would give up the luxury of eating before I'd let the cleaner go!!! Happy Monday to all.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

bulldog - i think you mother would say - a job well done -
all the things you did for her - i am sure she appreciated it. i am thinking you have nothing to feel guilty about.

sam



Bulldog said:


> For the last 15-20 years of my mothers life, DH and I were responsible for her care. My Mom was a recluse...she could not hear, and her vision was not the best. I would have to drive two hours, clean, do any shopping, or take care of replacing whatever and seeing to repairs and whatnot. I used to beg Mom to move in with us. She refused to leave her home. The very thing I feared the most, happened. Mom had a massive stroke. The neighbors called one day and said they hadn't seen her at the mailbox, could they take door down and go in. I threw clothes together and found her in ICU when I got there. No one knows how long she was on that floor. She had irreparable kidney damage and was permanently dimented as a result of fluid loss. I moved Mom in with me (by this time it was too late), got hospice on board and did the best I could to keep her comfortable till the day she passed away. To this day I wonder if she is proud of me and if I did everything the way she would have wanted. I feel tremendous guilt that DH and I didn't just go get her against her wishes. My dad was an alcoholic. He gave Mom such a hard life. All I ever wanted was for her to be happy.
> My heart truly goes out to all of you who are dealing with loved ones who are giving you hard times and I truly pray for you.
> 
> Joe...pictures. I, too, have been cleaning and cleaning drawere and such, but being cautious with back. DH is helping.
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bulldog.... your mom is most definitely proud of you. I have always felt that ANYONE is entitled to do what they want, even if foolish, if they are in their full mind. Heaven knows, I have some crazy ideas about what I want and that is why I have said things over and over to the girls so that they know I feel this way then, now and in the future... no question about mom being off her rocker when she came up with the idea!!!! (well, not legally, anyway.) What is throwing us all for a loop with my mom is that she has had such a drastic change in 8 months... Came here as a relatively independent person and has not driven since or tried to meet any new people. It is like she has been waiting so long, through dad's death etc. to just RELAX and so she has.... but the move also brought out unknown confusion... since none of us saw her on a weekly basis when she was several states away..... We all want to honor her wishes, I'm just not sure it is safe, practical or in her best interest....... She was so glad to be over here tonight, she decided she was too tired to go home a 1/2 block away so I had DH go get her pills and she is happy in the guest room.... 

Your mom had her own space that she felt comfortable in and could manage to get around. That is part of the reason I would like to have mom in a sustainable situation as soon as possible. She has lost most sight in one eye and has wet macular degeneration in the other. If she would stop getting her monthy shot, she could go blind very quickly and I want her to be well aware of her surroundings and have them well memorized, should that day come....... end of my saga for tonight.

Do be super careful of your back.... I have had some surgery and issues in the past and have a few little aches and pains with it now. It is really the pits to be down in the back. I've been to back school, try hard to do things positionally correct and it does make a difference. Even little things, so do as you are told and ask for help when you can't do something comfortably.... Sto 15 minutes before you get tired.........


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone. Sphynx wanted to type her own greeting but I told her she was too young to be on the internet.
> ...


 Fortunately we get along really well, she's a really good person and to have put up with my dad for 20+ yrs and then my grandmother she's certainly paid her dues. Yes, she really appreciates my help and buys me yarn and stuff in return, I'm not sure that it's good that she enables my addiction, but hey, who am I to question or quibble? lol

Well, off to bed gang, have to get DH off to work in the morning and then Stepmother and I are off to the vets with Mocha to get his drain out, he'll be soooooo happy to have the wrapping off. Then who knows what kind of trouble we'll get into. Hopefully it'll be a good day for her with little pain, I still can't imagine how she works with it. 
Well, good night/morning all. Hugs.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver, I'm thinking of you and truly understand the place between a rock and a hard spot that you find yourself. I hope the meeting with your brothers turns out well, for your sake as well as for your mom. Hugs and prayers!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sam. thanks for that reminder on the liners. We don't use the crockpot much, as I don't have a lot of recipes for it but I sure do hate to clean it. I am convinced that our sweet alley children always bring us their leftover pot roast dinner in the winter so that I will return their crockpot all clean!!!!! DARN.... DH just took them our leftover fruited pork roast from tonight.... but he repackaged it for them. I could have gotten even!!!

Althea..... I've almost always done my own cleaning, but have finally given in this last month and hired one for every other week. (Of course, I don't have her go anywhere near my disaster of a studio.) This past Thurs. was to be her second visit and she hurt her back... I was soooooo disappointed. I'm pretty sure this is a new habit I'm not going to be able to give up, at least not till I have a whole lot more energy....... and that may never happen!!! I have her doing mom's every other week as well and she sure does a good job over there...... I'll go along on the food budget cuts.. just won't be able to give up my chocolate or wine...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

didn't you post a photo of one of the girls recently? V. good looking!



Dreamweaver said:
 

> My son-in-law's paternal grandfather was a full blooded chief and a mountain of a man... His maternal side is Irish. My son-in-law is an actor, 6'5" and not bad on the eye at all....... He is not black-haired, has hazel eyes but just looks at the sun and turns a lovely bronze. My oldest daughter, his wife, is a dark blonde and more of my Swedish comes out in her so the GD's are a good mix, but both lovely. One is medium haired and almost 6 foot at 16 and a dancer, drill team gal and just starting to model. The other is a pale blonde and looks like a beach volleyball player and is, along with basketball at age 12..... She s already taller than me too.... They may not have the typical Indian look, as do their cousins, but they celebrate all sides of their heritage. They both were Irish Stepdancers for awhile to express their Irish and they both have chosen spirit animals and explored other parts of their Indian history... it's always nice to know where you come from, as you make plans to go out and discover where you are going.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes, last week, that was Rachel, the 16 year old. She is such a sweety. She goes to take her driver's license test on 9-4....(Is that not ridiculous.... the kids have to make an aointment...) Everyone light a candle. Her mom really doesn't want to be driving her every day.... She has to be there extra early with drill team and other extra activities... I used to do anything and everyhting asked of me but the entire family is now well aware that Grandma is not really an early morning person..... I'll volunteer for pick-up duty... Then again,,,,, the price of gas.... maybe I'll just become a hermit...

This is DD and the girls in Hawaii in 2010. They have grown in size and beauty since then....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

all very beautiful! Tempted to post my favourite pic of my girls!



Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, last week, that was Rachel, the 16 year old. She is such a sweety. She goes to take her driver's license test on 9-4....(Is that not ridiculous.... the kids have to make an aointment...) Everyone light a candle. Her mom really doesn't want to be driving her every day.... She has to be there extra early with drill team and other extra activities... I used to do anything and everyhting asked of me but the entire family is now well aware that Grandma is not really an early morning person..... I'll volunteer for pick-up duty... Then again,,,,, the price of gas.... maybe I'll just become a hermit...
> 
> This is DD and the girls in Hawaii in 2010. They have grown in size and beauty since then....


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

am looking forward to it myfanwy.

sam



myfanwy said:


> all very beautiful! Tempted to post my favourite pic of my girls!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

preston said:


> am looking forward to it myfanwy.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Just realised my photos of Bronwen are on Snap fish- I'll have to take some more when I go down in November...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

very cute myfanwy. thanks for sharing.

sam



myfanwy said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > am looking forward to it myfanwy.
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Such cuties.... Gen looks to have a bit of red hair.... How glorious.... they look very happy too. So glad you are going to get to see them all in November... It is hard to have them far away.... Love seeing all your pictures..
Just saw the second picture.... How sweet and looks like a famous designer Martha Pullen... lots of vintage and victorian clothing... I've attended a couple of her shows. Those outfits have so much detail and take so much time, but are just stunning when seen in person......

(Part of my problem.. have some really nice pictures that are not in camera so not able to get them on here. Dre'a is a fantastic photographer, so I have hard prints from her instead of digital.)


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Last night before going to bed I read of someone at the tea party who had suffered from dizzy spells. As I've recently had the same problem I wanted to read their posts, but I can't remember who it was! Can anyone remind me?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Last night before going to bed I read of someone at the tea party who had suffered from dizzy spells. As I've recently had the same problem I wanted to read their posts, but I can't remember who it was! Can anyone remind me?


I have had dizzy spells- but am not sure if you mean't me?


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> ....DD's Hawaii Sunset....
> 
> Oh, WOW!
> I don't know if it was... well, to be honest, am not really sure what DD stands for. But whoever took this picture is a professional art-photographer.. or should be one!
> It is AMAZING!


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

Morning everyone. Grey and promise of rain for today here. Maybe get more knitting done.
Joe- enjoy your day of rest today, recharge your batteries.
Everyone who is looking after mums and dads, you are doing a brilliant job. When I read how so many are suffering with dementia it makes me realise what a life we would have had with my dear mum. She had a fall 9 years ago and hit her head which resulted in a large bleed. She was in a coma for 6 weeks before she passed away.2 days later we got a call from her GP for a meetimg and discovered that she had a multi-stroke dementia(found from a scan taken the week before her fall). She had been acting a little strangely for a while but could'nt put a finger on it. Then dicovered my dear dad had been hiding a lot of things from us.
Marrianne- so pleased your results weren't too harsh, enjoy your new diet.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh no Dreamweaver....don't lock up your computer. I'm being totally selfish here.
;-) We need you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Thanks for the compliment on the avatar. DH's parents were coming up from Fla., but FIL is in the hospital getting tests on his heart, so at least their visit will be later. Problem is, DH will be teaching then and entertaining will be totally up to me if it is during the week. :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: Great sweater.

Thanks West Coast Kitty. Needed a change.

Thanks Poledra....now that would have been funny if sphynx joined in. Cats love to play piano too. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
My goodness, you sure have been busy cleaning. I loved the Road Truckers show. My sister has 3 children that are truckers, including a gorgeous daughter who drives Fed Ex. I used to watch the one in Alaska where they drove on the ice and it was so dangerous.

Joe...we would love you as you are :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank you. Yes, funny but the car dealer will be a rest for you.:shock: 

Bulldog....such a sad time with your mother and I acknowledge your feelings that must be so hard to feel. When we are dealing with our mothers and they are adamant it is so difficult. She did it the way she wanted so I know she must have felt such love for you and been proud of your kindness to her. There is no easy way through this time of life. Hope you take it really easy with your back. My tendency is to overdo when I am feeling good an then comes the pay back..pain. Please be careful and I speak from experience.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

I wanted to say Good Morning to everyone this Monday or Tuesday if you are on the opposite side of the world. Was finally up on time and thought to take a photo of the sunrise. Have two. One of the bright orange and one just a few minutes later with the light golds. Myfanwy said it was in the angle she held her camera that she captured the colors, so thank you for that tip!!!!

Good Morning from upstate NY :thumbup:
Hugs and have a great day :wink:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

preston said:


> west coast kitty - when you start cooking in your crockpot be sure and use crockpot liners - they are like a cooking bag but made for crockppts - no cleanup - the man that invented them needs extra stars in his crown. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

preston said:


> althea - you are a woman after my own heart - somewhere i heard that dust quits accumulating after three years - i am testing that theory. the roomba makes it much easier - i just knit and watch it sweep - i check it a couple of times to make sure it doesn't need emptied - i don't mind doing that - i always figured if i went to hell i would be forced to perpetually clean someone's house.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: That is so funny Sam.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> This is DD and the girls in Hawaii in 2010. They have grown in size and beauty since then....


+++++++++++++++++++++
Your daughter and granddaughters are so beautiful. Just like their mother/grandmother.
:thumbup: :thumbup: 
Such a gorgeous sunrise!!!!!! Reminds me of our visit to Hawaii but that was a very, very long time ago. So beautiful.

Myfanwy....would love to see a photo of yours too :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I just checked back and saw you did post some. Oh they are just so cute. You must love having time with them and really appreciate it since it is a trip. Bronwen is so talented with her sewing. That photo of them in their wonderful outfits looks so lovely. Love your photography and imagine you took that one :thumbup: :thumbup: Please tell Bronwen I love those outfits and I remember she has a blog you told us all about. Such a talented young lady :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Such cuties.... Gen looks to have a bit of red hair.... How glorious.... they look very happy too. So glad you are going to get to see them all in November... It is hard to have them far away.... Love seeing all your pictures..
> Just saw the second picture.... How sweet and looks like a famous designer Martha Pullen... lots of vintage and victorian clothing... I've attended a couple of her shows. Those outfits have so much detail and take so much time, but are just stunning when seen in person......
> 
> (Part of my problem.. have some really nice pictures that are not in camera so not able to get them on here. Dre'a is a fantastic photographer, so I have hard prints from her instead of digital.)


You can take a picture of a photo. That is how I got the picture on my avatar because it is a hard copy and someone else took it on their camera. It came out pretty good for that. I did that on some family photos that had been taken a long time ago so I could make copies of ones I had for the family and they turned out great. Especially one of my mother when she was young and looked like Greta Garbo, only prettier in my opinion. Worth a try.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > This is basically what I do....I found the Irish or steel cut oats in the "organic" aisle at first, but it is now with the regular oatmeals. I love putting golden raisins in for the overnight cooking.
> ...


I totally understand your DD's decision and do respect that. The rain sounds wonderful, I stayed in Albq. for a few weeks in August a few years ago, the evening rain was a welcome relief. I do miss my visits to NM, it is a beautiful state!!
Sorry you are having problems with the shawl, is it your own design?? Always feel great when our sons and daughters are enjoying life, I know when my sons are happy I get almost giggly :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> I wanted to say Good Morning to everyone this Monday or Tuesday if you are on the opposite side of the world. Was finally up on time and thought to take a photo of the sunrise. Have two. One of the bright orange and one just a few minutes later with the light golds. Myfanwy said it was in the angle she held her camera that she captured the colors, so thank you for that tip!!!!
> 
> Good Morning from upstate NY :thumbup:
> Hugs and have a great day :wink:


we will be there in 20 minutes! Isn't it effective, when you get the angle right! We were always taught to look at what we were taking- mind you it was a lovely TTL camera that we had access to!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Here is a picture I just took of a photo in a frame that I have. This is nice to do if you want to have one to share as you can then download it and make copies and even enlarge it or make it wallet size. Dreamweaver mentioned that some of her photos are hardcopies and not in her computer. This way you can get them in your computer.

This was my aunt's wedding. She is 94 now and looks in her 60's. She is such a dynamo!!!

Bottom right - Uncle by marriage, sadly deceased at the age of 59. So handsome and such a wonderful man so full of joy.
Bottom left - Aunt
Top left - my mother now 84
Top right - Uncle's brother
My uncles by marriage are Scotch and the one on top had his own bagpipe band.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> For the last 15-20 years of my mothers life, DH and I were responsible for her care. My Mom was a recluse...she could not hear, and her vision was not the best. I would have to drive two hours, clean, do any shopping, or take care of replacing whatever and seeing to repairs and whatnot. I used to beg Mom to move in with us. She refused to leave her home. The very thing I feared the most, happened. Mom had a massive stroke. The neighbors called one day and said they hadn't seen her at the mailbox, could they take door down and go in. I threw clothes together and found her in ICU when I got there. No one knows how long she was on that floor. She had irreparable kidney damage and was permanently dimented as a result of fluid loss. I moved Mom in with me (by this time it was too late), got hospice on board and did the best I could to keep her comfortable till the day she passed away. To this day I wonder if she is proud of me and if I did everything the way she would have wanted. I feel tremendous guilt that DH and I didn't just go get her against her wishes. My dad was an alcoholic. He gave Mom such a hard life. All I ever wanted was for her to be happy.
> My heart truly goes out to all of you who are dealing with loved ones who are giving you hard times and I truly pray for you.
> 
> Joe...pictures. I, too, have been cleaning and cleaning drawere and such, but being cautious with back. DH is helping.
> ...


{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Bulldog}}}}}}}}} special hugs for you sweet friend... and I know in my heart that your Mom IS very proud of you!! 
I admire you for the patience to make a king sized afghan, mercy that would take me years and years to complete :shock: I want to learn to make socks one day.. I have almost every knitting class they offer on Craftsy (gifts from my friends and family) I just haven't had time to sit and take one :roll: 
Take care my friend!! YOU are very special to all of us!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Such cuties.... Gen looks to have a bit of red hair.... How glorious.... they look very happy too. So glad you are going to get to see them all in November... It is hard to have them far away.... Love seeing all your pictures..
> ...


I have just taken photos of old favourite photos, to skite.

Daralene- not being a copy-cat! have been meaning to do this, and change the Avatar for a while, I think we should be good at playing 'snap'!!!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


Oh I love this Myfanwy. Besides, you inspire me. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

You were and I'm sure are still so beautiful. That photograph is amazing.
Oh Julie, the photo of Mwyffanwy at 17 months is so adorable. What precious memories.
You couldn't have picked a more beautiful spot for her. Loving thoughts to you dear.
Words can't express the feelings I have looking at your precious photo of her. So beautiful and so moving.
Loads of Hugs across the continents and oceans.
XOXOXO
Thank you so much for sharing your memories and lovely photos.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


thank you so much, Daralene- mostly I take a lousy photo- you have to get me when I have relaxed- Mwyffanwy was the total opposite- took a lovely snapshot almost without fail, she also had a rather 'wacky' sense of style!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh I'm so thrilled at all the wonderful pictures, Myfanwy, you have a beautiful family for sure, get their looks from their Mom and GM for sure!! Daralene, such a beautiful family picture!! My Aunt just turned 93, I haven't seen her in about 10 yrs now, she lives in an assisted living residence as she is legally blind but can see shadows. She was a florist and an artist, when she lost her sight she was not a very nice person to be around, but through the years she has gone back to being the sweet spirit that she was when I was a child. Would love to go visit but Mom just isn't up to the trip. Love the sunrise pictures, I get up early enough, just by the time I get my camera, I've missed the shot I wanted to take :roll: 
Dr's office just called they want me in a bit earlier than they had said, so I'm off to shower and dress. Sending my thoughts and prayers to all, so glad to be back amid my friends again, sure makes my day much brighter when I start it with the Tea Party fellowship! Rainbows and cool breezes for everyone ;-)


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> thank you so much, Daralene- mostly I take a lousy photo- you have to get me when I have relaxed- Mwyffanwy was the total opposite- took a lovely snapshot almost without fail, she also had a rather 'wacky' sense of style!


________________________________________
Well they sure got you at the right time. Looks like a cameo photo of you. You can almost sense what you are saying about Mwyffanwy in that photo you took. I think it is hard for you to take a snapshot. They are all so beautiful. You must love remembering that 'wacky' sense of style she had :thumbup: Always in your heart. She must have been so special.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Oh I'm so thrilled at all the wonderful pictures, Myfanwy, you have a beautiful family for sure, get their looks from their Mom and GM for sure!! Daralene, such a beautiful family picture!! My Aunt just turned 93, I haven't seen her in about 10 yrs now, she lives in an assisted living residence as she is legally blind but can see shadows. She was a florist and an artist, when she lost her sight she was not a very nice person to be around, but through the years she has gone back to being the sweet spirit that she was when I was a child. Would love to go visit but Mom just isn't up to the trip. Love the sunrise pictures, I get up early enough, just by the time I get my camera, I've missed the shot I wanted to take :roll:
> Dr's office just called they want me in a bit earlier than they had said, so I'm off to shower and dress. Sending my thoughts and prayers to all, so glad to be back amid my friends again, sure makes my day much brighter when I start it with the Tea Party fellowship! Rainbows and cool breezes for everyone ;-)


Well we will sure look forward to seeing a Georgia sunrise too. Fun seeing sunrises and sunsets from all over the world :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

What a sad thing for your aunt to lose her sight, especially being an artist and florist. My mother raised me above a florist shop where she worked. Good luck at the doctors.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > thank you so much, Daralene- mostly I take a lousy photo- you have to get me when I have relaxed- Mwyffanwy was the total opposite- took a lovely snapshot almost without fail, she also had a rather 'wacky' sense of style!
> ...


I just wish Bronwen would get around to publishing her writing. I know a lot of what she wrote was not necessarily complimentary of me- but she really worked hard on her short stories, and deserves to be better known!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I keep the camera to hand, for the sunrise! Only thing is getting to the door without tripping up on the dogs. Have you any chance of getting out with Mom, on that camping trip?!!! 
and thank you for the compliments- we all can take better and worse photos- are you able to post any, yourself? or is it not your 'thing'. I do so hope you get away with your truck and camper!



Marianne818 said:


> Oh I'm so thrilled at all the wonderful pictures, Myfanwy, you have a beautiful family for sure, get their looks from their Mom and GM for sure!! Daralene, such a beautiful family picture!! My Aunt just turned 93, I haven't seen her in about 10 yrs now, she lives in an assisted living residence as she is legally blind but can see shadows. She was a florist and an artist, when she lost her sight she was not a very nice person to be around, but through the years she has gone back to being the sweet spirit that she was when I was a child. Would love to go visit but Mom just isn't up to the trip. Love the sunrise pictures, I get up early enough, just by the time I get my camera, I've missed the shot I wanted to take :roll:
> Dr's office just called they want me in a bit earlier than they had said, so I'm off to shower and dress. Sending my thoughts and prayers to all, so glad to be back amid my friends again, sure makes my day much brighter when I start it with the Tea Party fellowship! Rainbows and cool breezes for everyone ;-)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good for you!! You've accomplished quite a bit these past few weeks....so glad you are feeling so much better. I agree on getting rid of the carpets - we only have the L-shaped living room/dining room with carpet and I want to change that real soon. The entry way and stairways to up and downstairs (a tri-level house) are all beautiful honey oak hardwoods. I think I'd like to do slate, but haven't done my homework yet. Tile and hardwoods are everywhere else except for indoor/outdoor in the family room downstairs. That may just have to stay...since it's on a concrete floor---afraid it would get cold in our Chicago winters.

Love the British shows - just got the earlier seasons of Doc Martin and have sure enjoying them.



Joe P said:


> I have done well today and I did just mop the bathroom floor and took a shower and it is 10 p.m. and time to settle down and read the posts of all of you.
> 
> Dreamweaver 20,000 posts soon wow. That's something. I am so impressed.
> 
> ...


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

preston said:


> right settleg - they are labradoodles.
> 
> sam,
> 
> ...


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My son-in-law's paternal grandfather was a full blooded chief and a mountain of a man... His maternal side is Irish. My son-in-law is an actor, 6'5" and not bad on the eye at all....... He is not black-haired, has hazel eyes but just looks at the sun and turns a lovely bronze. My oldest daughter, his wife, is a dark blonde and more of my Swedish comes out in her so the GD's are a good mix, but both lovely. One is medium haired and almost 6 foot at 16 and a dancer, drill team gal and just starting to model. The other is a pale blonde and looks like a beach volleyball player and is, along with basketball at age 12..... She s already taller than me too.... They may not have the typical Indian look, as do their cousins, but they celebrate all sides of their heritage. They both were Irish Stepdancers for awhile to express their Irish and they both have chosen spirit animals and explored other parts of their Indian history... it's always nice to know where you come from, as you make plans to go out and discover where you are going.....


I can't claim that much indian, Dreamweaver. I believe my Grandmother was 1/8, Mom was 1/16, so us kids were only 1/32. It might be more, but that's why I need to go back a few years and check.

Take care of yourself, especially that cough. Then take a break from your Mom if you can. Sounds to me like you could use a break. Don't know what the problem is with your Mom, but from reading the comments, you need some time to yourself. You need to first treat yourself right, if you want to help others. I've run myself into the ground from helping others, and now can't speak highly of my own life.

God bless, Dreamweaver,

Bea


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Myfanwy......Your daughter, Mwyffanwy at 15, at Mona Vale 

What a great photo. Oh yes, her style shows through!!!! Love, love, love it. She set her own style and looks just like you IMHO. Wish they had hearts over in our smilies. I would put hearts here for her. So beautiful and "very special." Thank you so much for sharing this with us. You must be having an emotional day with all the good memories you have. Truly a beautiful child. Again, thank you.

As to Bronwen and her writing, I just watched Somerset Maugham's "The Colonel's Lady." This lady wrote from her experience and the book that she wrote for herself became the book of the day and was an incredible hit. A lovely twist at the end. Reminds me that Bronwen's writing could do the same. Worth a try for sure. Nothing to be lost for trying, just finding the time to get it out there. You never know ;-) ;-)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Well, the breakfast loaf can take care of itself, from here on, not quite Tuesday yet in Australia- Happy rest of Monday to all!!
So hoping the carers who have to make such difficult decisions, especially Jynx, all love and prayers. at this time!
I am back off to bed for a bit!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

BeaStitcher said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > My son-in-law's paternal grandfather was a full blooded chief and a mountain of a man... His maternal side is Irish. My son-in-law is an actor, 6'5" and not bad on the eye at all....... He is not black-haired, has hazel eyes but just looks at the sun and turns a lovely bronze. My oldest daughter, his wife, is a dark blonde and more of my Swedish comes out in her so the GD's are a good mix, but both lovely. One is medium haired and almost 6 foot at 16 and a dancer, drill team gal and just starting to model. The other is a pale blonde and looks like a beach volleyball player and is, along with basketball at age 12..... She s already taller than me too.... They may not have the typical Indian look, as do their cousins, but they celebrate all sides of their heritage. They both were Irish Stepdancers for awhile to express their Irish and they both have chosen spirit animals and explored other parts of their Indian history... it's always nice to know where you come from, as you make plans to go out and discover where you are going.....
> ...


My DH has about the same amount in him. You can't really see it in his looks but I swear he has the spirit. Such a special person. DH's sister and father show that side but DH and his other sister favor the English & German heritage. About 6 months ago we read a book by a Native American spiritual leader and it was amazing. I am very proud of his heritage even if it is way back. My Best friend's great grandmother was Native American and you can really see it in her son and her mother. Her grandfather just passed about 2 yrs. ago and I got to know him a little. He was a very proud man and stood tall with his Native American beauty. We have a Long House not far from where we live and we go there when they have special exhibitions. They even had Maori dancers here the one year as they celebrate not only the North Eastern Native Americans but the Native people from all over the world. Love that. Reminds me, I need to renew my membership at Ganondagan. They keep and celebrate the traditions there.


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

Myfanwy- what beautiful photos. Aren't we so blessed to have such lovely photos of our children no longer here with us. I look at Ben so often and think back over the memories.x


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> Myfanwy......Your daughter, Mwyffanwy at 15, at Mona Vale
> 
> What a great photo. Oh yes, her style shows through!!!! Love, love, love it. She set her own style and looks just like you IMHO. Wish they had hearts over in our smilies. I would put hearts here for her. So beautiful and "very special." Thank you so much for sharing this with us. You must be having an emotional day with all the good memories you have. Truly a beautiful child. Again, thank you.
> 
> As to Bronwen and her writing, I just watched Somerset Maugham's "The Colonel's Lady." This lady wrote from her experience and her book that she wrote for herself became the book of the day and was an incredible hit. A lovely twist at the end. Reminds me that Bronwen's writing could do the same. Worth a try for sure. Nothing to be lost for trying, just finding the time to get it out there. You never know ;-) ;-)


the writer in the family is Mwyffanwy, I obviously put it badly. Bronwen hopes to be a children's librarian, but is the crafts person as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

when you think of it, we are really blessed to have such ready access to photography. Now that it is all digital. When I was bringing the girls up, I seldom could afford to have film processed. So glad you have your photos to remember your Ben. Loving thoughts!



oddball said:


> Myfanwy- what beautiful photos. Aren't we so blessed to have such lovely photos of our children no longer here with us. I look at Ben so often and think back over the memories.x


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fascinating! 
I think I have mentioned before somewhere that Fale was able to recall about 23 generations of his lineage- and as far as I can fathom is Samoan all that way back. It is so sad that it is his memory suffering- so many of our 'community' facing the reality of that one...



daralene said:


> BeaStitcher said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Myfanwy......Your daughter, Mwyffanwy at 15, at Mona Vale
> ...


Oh......now I understand. Yes, that would be fabulous to have Mwyffanwy's writings published. I would be the first in line to read them. Hope you get some needed sleep now. Zzzzzzzzz


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wilco!



daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> Fascinating!
> I think I have mentioned before somewhere that Fale was able to recall about 23 generations of his lineage- and as far as I can fathom is Samoan all that way back. It is so sad that it is his memory suffering- so many of our 'community' facing the reality of that one...
> 
> ______________________________________
> So much will be lost when his memory goes. Do you have any of it down in writing???? That would be such a great thing in case nobody else remembers. What a fabulous and incredible memory he had. Hate knowing that all this is leaving day by day. Sometimes getting old is really the pits. I know I try to be positive, but when things like this happen it is such a loss.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

oddball said:


> Myfanwy- what beautiful photos. Aren't we so blessed to have such lovely photos of our children no longer here with us. I look at Ben so often and think back over the memories.x


Oddball....yes, such lovely photos. My heart goes out to you also as you look back at your photos of Ben. Such precious memories and I know there is the grieving side too. Loving thoughts to you and Myfanwy too.
Loads of Hugs!!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Good morning all! Lovely lunch is planned for today with my cousins (on my mom's) side before the one cousin, from Arizona, heads back home. A cousin, that lives in my hometown, has made contact with a bridesmaid from the "Arizona cousin's" wedding that we know she has not seen in many years. It will be a grand surprise for her IF I can keep quiet and not let the surprise slip when I pick her up! 

DH has taken Friday off so we will have a lovely long holiday weekend with his parents. The weather looks good and I'm hoping I can take dear MIL to a local yarn shop in her area and maybe do a few others things with her as well.

I hope everyone is having a fantastic day/evening!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks to whomever posted about the triangle scarf. I went to Ravelry.com and downloaded it promptly  I made one very similar a number of years ago and would like to make a thinner one (in width) with some yarn I have my eye on that has tiny silver sequins sewn in with the yarn every so many inches. The yarn is variegated in shades of greens and purples. I believe it is worsted weight but think I want something a little thinner...good thing to keep in the back of my mind when shopping with dear MIL this coming weekend


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > Last night before going to bed I read of someone at the tea party who had suffered from dizzy spells. As I've recently had the same problem I wanted to read their posts, but I can't remember who it was! Can anyone remind me?
> ...


Yes it was you. I have to go back and find what you said. Basically I had a severe attack of dizziness and nausea a fortnight ago. I felt like I was dying. I went to my doc and she ran lots of tests which came back negative, so it looks like I have vertigo. I have been given tablets to take three times a day but I can still feel the dizziness sometimes. You seemed to have been given more advice than me. I will go back and find your post but there are a lot of pages to go through!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Sorry you are having problems with the shawl, is it your own design?? Always feel great when our sons and daughters are enjoying life, I know when my sons are happy I get almost giggly :lol:


I think I'm back on track now--yes, it is my own design. I hope to have it ironed out and ready to publish in two or three weeks.



daralene said:


> Here is a picture I just took of a photo in a frame that I have. This is nice to do if you want to have one to share as you can then download it and make copies and even enlarge it or make it wallet size. Dreamweaver mentioned that some of her photos are hardcopies and not in her computer. This way you can get them in your computer.


What a handsome group! I love old photos. I have used my printer to scan in hard copies, too--I have one of my mother (as an infant) with her parents that I scanned and was able to share with the family. My parents were in the same boat as Myfanwy (what a lovely picture of you, too!) when we were small--I think I only have two or three photos of me as a small child. I treasure all of them.



preston said:


> althea - you are a woman after my own heart - somewhere i heard that dust quits accumulating after three years - i am testing that theory. the roomba makes it much easier - i just knit and watch it sweep - i check it a couple of times to make sure it doesn't need emptied - i don't mind doing that - i always figured if i went to hell i would be forced to perpetually clean someone's house.
> 
> sam


Sam, I'm with you on the dust! When my son was small, he had pneumonia and then asthma, and the doctor actually said we were better off *not* dusting so it wouldn't be stirred up--I took his advice to heart! :mrgreen: I do try to keep the desk and my computer clean, but those shelves aren't suffering from having a little on them, and only I (and now y'all, heh) know it's there.



gottastch said:


> Thanks to whomever posted about the triangle scarf. I went to Ravelry.com and downloaded it promptly  I made one very similar a number of years ago and would like to make a thinner one (in width) with some yarn I have my eye on that has tiny silver sequins sewn in with the yarn every so many inches. The yarn is variegated in shades of greens and purples. I believe it is worsted weight but think I want something a little thinner...good thing to keep in the back of my mind when shopping with dear MIL this coming weekend


Patons has a lace/fingering weight yarn with sequins "built in" (am planning something with the black), though I've not seen a variegated choice in that--the other lace they make does have variegated and I made a shawl of one that turned out well. I started on one of those triangle scarves a while back and got bored with it, so I turned it into a hat--made the scarf part long enough to go around my head, sewed the ends, then picked up around one edge and worked a crown. I wonder where that picture went?! Hmm...will have to find it.

I hope everyone's day is going well--off to work I go!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Thanks so much for sharing your photos Dreamweaver, Myfanwy & Daralene. Your families are beautiful -- and I love to see sunrises/sunsets and electrical storms and you've provided 2 out of 3. Love your new avatar, Myfanwy


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi everyone, just checking in quickly as I've only managed up to page 8 and it's gone from 27 to 30 while I've been reading!! I had a wonderful pre-birthday weekend with my 3 best friends and now I'm exhausted! :lol: We went for a swim, had a lovely lunch, had a pedicure, ate a delicious dinner, then stayed over at one friend's home. We laughed the whole time as usual, it's true what they say about old friends being the best - we've known each other since college, 43 years ago!
Sam, our cat used to pee down the curtains, and he was a neutered tom, go figure? Marianne, so glad to see you back.  Southern Gal, you know you're doing what's best for your dad, even if he doesn't realise it. Myfanwy, like your new avatar! Glad you're getting more help with Fale, and so pleased for you meeting up again with old friends. Marge, my heart goes out to you with your ongoing health problems. Wish I was nearer and able to run you to the doc's. Carol, enjoy your trip to your brother's.
Back to reading the rest of the pages - I'd appreciate it if you'd all keep quiet for the next hour or two until I catch up ..................... fat chance! :lol:


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

Just reading about all of your lineages and mine. I think it's great that many of us can trace our heritage back to Native American Indians, Maori from New Zealand, Eskimos from Alaska, Hawaiians, different tribes from Africa and others from all over the world. Someday,there will be no difference between peoples, and maybe, just maybe, the prejudices and hate between different nationalities will end, and peace will reign. I hope this is not just wishful thinking. 

Bea


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for that information, Sorlenna! The yarn I saw was on a recent outing to Hobby Lobby so I'm sure it was something in their Yarn Bee brand of yarns. I hope to get back to that store soon, so will look at it again more closely and I will check out the Paton's yarn as well


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Bless you, Bea! I truly hope that will be the case!!!!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a picture I just took of a photo in a frame that I have. This is nice to do if you want to have one to share as you can then download it and make copies and even enlarge it or make it wallet size. Dreamweaver mentioned that some of her photos are hardcopies and not in her computer. This way you can get them in your computer.
> ...


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

BeaStitcher said:


> Just reading about all of your lineages and mine. I think it's great that many of us can trace our heritage back to Native American Indians, Maori from New Zealand, Eskimos from Alaska, Hawaiians, different tribes from Africa and others from all over the world. Someday,there will be no difference between peoples, and maybe, just maybe, the prejudices and hate between different nationalities will end, and peace will reign. I hope this is not just wishful thinking.
> 
> Bea


________________________________
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Yes, it is a day I look forward to and hope it comes soon. Perhaps I will be looking down from Heaven, that is if I get to go there :shock:

Tropical Storm....Just wanted to say that my niece, her DH, their babies and the orphan girls in Haiti are all ok. Their internet is down but somehow my sister heard and let me know.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Fascinating!
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

That is good to hear all are safe! I think they are so brave to go there in the first place!



daralene said:


> BeaStitcher said:
> 
> 
> > Just reading about all of your lineages and mine. I think it's great that many of us can trace our heritage back to Native American Indians, Maori from New Zealand, Eskimos from Alaska, Hawaiians, different tribes from Africa and others from all over the world. Someday,there will be no difference between peoples, and maybe, just maybe, the prejudices and hate between different nationalities will end, and peace will reign. I hope this is not just wishful thinking.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I had hoped to take a paper at Uni- relating to the links between First Nations people in America, and the Pacific- but my friend left for another teaching post- and by now has almost certainly retired!
I would so love to see the end of discord!



BeaStitcher said:


> Just reading about all of your lineages and mine. I think it's great that many of us can trace our heritage back to Native American Indians, Maori from New Zealand, Eskimos from Alaska, Hawaiians, different tribes from Africa and others from all over the world. Someday,there will be no difference between peoples, and maybe, just maybe, the prejudices and hate between different nationalities will end, and peace will reign. I hope this is not just wishful thinking.
> 
> Bea


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> That is good to hear all are safe! I think they are so brave to go there in the first place!
> 
> **One thing at least the lineage is all recorded in the Land Court proceedings at Mulinu'u, the main CourtHouse for Upolu. There have been several attempts by someone else to claim the family land in the village.
> 
> ...


________________________________
Myfanwy.....aren't you supposed to be sleeping dear. Let's see, Oh...it's after 4am and it is bread time for you. You are amazing and so dedicated. Don't know how you do it. Hope you get to go back to bed soon.

Thank you for the well wishes for the orphanage and all that are there.

So glad there is a record of the lineage. Bravo!!! I'm sure it was recorded from Fale's knowledge.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

there is an American [LDS] who translated out of the German a brilliant book- Die Samoa Inseln by Dr Augustin Kramer, which helped Fale to remember- he read the book for 4 months!



daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > That is good to hear all are safe! I think they are so brave to go there in the first place!
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> I can't believe I forgot about scanning. Hmmmmmm things are slipping and there sits the printer/scanner. I think maybe I forgot because I don't know how to get them into my i-photo program. They go into a program from the printer and then I can only print hard copies I'll bet there's a way to do it if I just knew how. :roll:


I think it depends on the program you use to scan--I use F1 key for "help" a lot!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe I forgot about scanning. Hmmmmmm things are slipping and there sits the printer/scanner. I think maybe I forgot because I don't know how to get them into my i-photo program. They go into a program from the printer and then I can only print hard copies I'll bet there's a way to do it if I just knew how. :roll:
> ...


I tried to do some scanning for Carol [s Gifts] and it turned out gi-enormous I did not use the printer programme- but was very disappointed


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

popping in for a bit - my goodness: 30 pages and counting.

I hope all who don't feel well do get well soon.

I finally had a good conclusion to a situation. On Friday I found a hand-written note from a police detective. I called & left a message. Today he called and explained that he's conducting a "background check" on my next-door neighbor. Fortunately/unfortunately, I have nothing on them - no loud parties, no excessive traffic. etc. He did apologize for the hand-written note; he ran out of business cards.

I wasn't too worried about it, but it was on the backburner of my mind.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

i think it is 'hats off' to Sam's relaxed style as host- so many new people are contributing- and as Sam says it makes the conversation so interesting- but I personally do miss FireballDave, and the others whom we hear so little or nothing from now


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

inishowen said:


> Last night before going to bed I read of someone at the tea party who had suffered from dizzy spells. As I've recently had the same problem I wanted to read their posts, but I can't remember who it was! Can anyone remind me?


It was Flockie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

StellaK said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > Last night before going to bed I read of someone at the tea party who had suffered from dizzy spells. As I've recently had the same problem I wanted to read their posts, but I can't remember who it was! Can anyone remind me?
> ...


that is right Flockie had had a bad spell with vertigo


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> StellaK said:
> 
> 
> > inishowen said:
> ...


Oh I will look at Flockie's posts now. Thanks.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, it seems someone has eaten all the regular oatmeal (probably me, so I can't be too annoyed!), so no crockpot oatmeal just yet...I do have quick oats, so I may try the oven recipe if it cools down enough tonight. I haven't picked up the shawl yet today but hope to soon!

Bub got steaks yesterday at the grocery, so I'm putting them in some steak seasoning to marinate--maybe I can talk him into grilling them for us!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I can't believe I forgot about scanning. Hmmmmmm things are slipping and there sits the printer/scanner. I think maybe I forgot because I don't know how to get them into my i-photo program. They go into a program from the printer and then I can only print hard copies I'll bet there's a way to do it if I just knew how. :roll:[/quote]

Maybe that is why they send owner's manuals with the product, Daralene. lol As Susan keeps telling me, "Just saying, Mom."


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> i think it is 'hats off' to Sam's relaxed style as host- so many new people are contributing- and as Sam says it makes the conversation so interesting- but I personally do miss FireballDave, and the others whom we hear so little or nothing from now


I'm with you, Myfanwy, about missing Dave and some of the others who've left the table so abruptly. Since we've grown in number (including myself) since that sudden departure, the Tea Party does seem more friendly and relaxed; but their erudition and wisdom are missed. I do feel that their loss is our gain, however.

On the subject of connections among the Native peoples of the Pacific and the North Americas, I've read somewhere that someone was doing genetic research among American and European/African peoples to find connections. Just can't remember who was studying whom, though. It sounded really interesting at the time I read it.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just was musing about all the recipes shared here and trying to decide what to make for dinner tonight....I sometimes don't mind the cooking everynight as much as trying to keep a variety going. Whe I was growing up, we had grilled meat, potatoes (fried, baked or mashed) and canned vegetables for just about every meal (except for Sunday which was fried chicken with all the trimmings) so everything was the same-o, same-o. We didn't complain; we were glad to have food from the garden/pasture to eat - but I sure vowed to learn more creativity as I grew up. Our 3-1/2 year old grandson will be here to "help" make dinner so I think we're going to making some mini-pizzas. I have ingredients to do a pesto base with bacon/cherry tomatoes/fresh mozarella--I'll serve fresh watermelon with that one. Another will be a traditional pizza sauce with turkey sausage, onion, pepper & zuchinni. And, the last one will be with a white sauce plus ham and grilled pineapple. Wonder which one will turn out the tastiest? Time to make the dough.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > i think it is 'hats off' to Sam's relaxed style as host- so many new people are contributing- and as Sam says it makes the conversation so interesting- but I personally do miss FireballDave, and the others whom we hear so little or nothing from now
> ...


It is generally accepted here that the 'Polynesian' and 'Micronesian' peoples have been the best navigators known, and that they called the ocean home, with the islands being staging posts. I know the British when they had administration in these parts tried to stop people from sailing around the different islands


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I had not known that the British made that attempt to block the peoples from traveling around their ''home territories''. Another black mark against folks most consider to be rather gracious if condescending to the ''lower''classes, regardless of skin color. 

Don't mean to offend anyone. Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I had not known that the British made that attempt to block the peoples from traveling around their ''home territories''. Another black mark against folks most consider to be rather gracious if condescending to the ''lower''classes, regardless of skin color.
> 
> Don't mean to offend anyone. Ohio Joy


all the Colonial Administrators have 'black marks', although inevitably there were good folk too.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe I forgot about scanning. Hmmmmmm things are slipping and there sits the printer/scanner. I think maybe I forgot because I don't know how to get them into my i-photo program. They go into a program from the printer and then I can only print hard copies I'll bet there's a way to do it if I just knew how. :roll:
> ...


I'll have to check F1 out. Thanks for that tip. :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> i think it is 'hats off' to Sam's relaxed style as host- so many new people are contributing- and as Sam says it makes the conversation so interesting- but I personally do miss FireballDave, and the others whom we hear so little or nothing from now


When one has friendships, it hurts to lose those friends. Especially the way we lost them. So sad. I'm sure Sam misses them too. Every friend has special qualities and is unique. They will always have a place in our hearts and lots of good memories. I'm sure they are welcome :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


National Geographic has one of the kits available and I did this. It wasn't what I expected, but it is part of that study. We are traced back to Africa then up through the Middle East, then to China and then to Europe.

I remember learning that native people were taken from their families, forbidden to speak their native language, and left heartbroken and homesick with parents not knowing how they were. This happened all over the world to native people.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Fascinating!
> ...


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Redkimba said:


> popping in for a bit - my goodness: 30 pages and counting.
> 
> I hope all who don't feel well do get well soon.
> 
> ...


Glad you found something out about a strange situation. Wonder why they are watching your neighbor. That is strange. Shouldn't run out of business cards. You just never know if someone is who they say they are.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> On the subject of connections among the Native peoples of the Pacific and the North Americas, I've read somewhere that someone was doing genetic research among American and European/African peoples to find connections. Just can't remember who was studying whom, though. It sounded really interesting at the time I read it.
> 
> Ohio Joy


The indigenous people here are said to have descended from the Athabascan (northern tribes) who migrated south, and those people are believed to have migrated across the strait many, many years ago--interesting how DNA can show us relationships we'd never have connected before.



Dori Sage said:


> The comment about "writing" suddenly caused me to realize that paper and pen are still the best way to record and save something. Computers fail. Data is lost. New technology is upon us all the time, but what happens to the older stuff. It can no longer be accessed. Even tapes or videos go on to new generations of the same thing, but unless you have the wherewithall to always update your "stuff" all that other data is lost. So lets remember this because we still have letters, books, etc. around after nearly200 or more years.


I love paper and love to write! In fact, I write out all my patterns longhand as I go and only type them later. There is something very soothing about it, watching the words appear from the pen or pencil...I don't think I'll ever go to e-books exclusively, either. I just don't like that idea at all--give me a hefty book any day where I can physically turn the pages!


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I am feeling a nap coming on, I am from a family of nappers. I read and got caught up with y'all. I spent the a.m. with the garage and took Mother for a meeting on Safe Foods at the Food Bank, and then went to the Farmer's market for fresh home grown veggies and we got her hamburgers from McDonalds to go and I got home and read up on you. and now to bed before I can start cleaning again. joe p.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Althea said:


> No carpets in my house, either: just wooden floors in the bedrooms and tiles in the hall/kitchen/family rooms. No curtains, either, just holland blinds in the bedroom. I have what borders on a pathological hatred of housework. A cleaner comes once every two weeks while I'm grocery shopping, and I run around like a bluebottle fly the day before, just tidying up everything so he can get to the floors, surfaces, etc. Life's too short to waste it on things I hate doing! Much rather be out in the garden (weather permitting) or inside knitting or at the TP. Now that I've retired and am living on a pension I considered doing away with the cleaner, but decided I hate it so much I would give up the luxury of eating before I'd let the cleaner go!!! Happy Monday to all.


 :mrgreen: woo hoo, a girl after my own heart, i so hate house work, i am lucky in the fact that all my married life, bj has helped with everything, (i always tell his mom, she raised a good husband ;-) i try to keep up stuff, so its never a big deal, you know trashy or junk everywhere, and i do not like to get up to a dirty kitchen, so that gets taken care of. i always would rather be out doing something in my flowers or yard.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My Mom was a napper and my DH is also -- so I say Joe P. go for it. Many people find them refreshing---for me, however, they only make me groggy & then too lazy to do anything. I'm better at keeping it up until the job is done and then collapse kind of person; not good I suppose, but things always get done before bedtime!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > ....DD's Hawaii Sunset....
> ...


Thank you so much.... DD = Darling Daughter and she is the mom in the picture above. She really does take some great pictures She is a flight attendant and almost gave it up after 911... but reconsidered. Had she left the airlines, she planned to start a photography business.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My Mom was a napper and my DH is also -- so I say Joe P. go for it. Many people find them refreshing---for me, however, they only make me groggy & then too lazy to do anything. I'm better at keeping it up until the job is done and then collapse kind of person; not good I suppose, but things always get done before bedtime!


You and me both, RR. Unlesss I can sleep a good, long time, I feel like I've been beat with a baseball bat. Mom could nap every afternoon and DH "rests his eyes" frquently when sitting in his chair and can go sleep at night at the drop of a hat....... When I stay up really late, I eventually am wide awake again..... Not a good sleep pattern... si i am working on it....... I sleep the hardest in the morning......


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

Has anyone heard from Sam today. Don't think I've seen him on here today.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Unlesss I can sleep a good, long time, I feel like I've been beat with a baseball bat. Mom could nap every afternoon and DH "rests his eyes" frquently when sitting in his chair and can go sleep at night at the drop of a hat....... When I stay up really late, I eventually am wide awake again..... Not a good sleep pattern... si i am working on it....... I sleep the hardest in the morning......


I'm with you--and he can nap all evening and still be asleep within seconds of going to bed!

Today for lunch I decided I would just throw it all out and be bad...had an ice cream sundae instead of a "real lunch," complete with whipped cream and a cherry on top! Okay...two cherries...and I'm not one bit sorry! :XD:


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

jynx - can you scan you photos into your "my pictures" file because from there you can put it on the tea party.,

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Such cuties.... Gen looks to have a bit of red hair.... How glorious.... they look very happy too. So glad you are going to get to see them all in November... It is hard to have them far away.... Love seeing all your pictures..
> Just saw the second picture.... How sweet and looks like a famous designer Martha Pullen... lots of vintage and victorian clothing... I've attended a couple of her shows. Those outfits have so much detail and take so much time, but are just stunning when seen in person......
> 
> (Part of my problem.. have some really nice pictures that are not in camera so not able to get them on here. Dre'a is a fantastic photographer, so I have hard prints from her instead of digital.)


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

myfanwy - is your new avatar you.

sam'



myfanwy said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > Last night before going to bed I read of someone at the tea party who had suffered from dizzy spells. As I've recently had the same problem I wanted to read their posts, but I can't remember who it was! Can anyone remind me?
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

beautiful pictures daralene - thank you for sharing.

sam



daralene said:


> I wanted to say Good Morning to everyone this Monday or Tuesday if you are on the opposite side of the world. Was finally up on time and thought to take a photo of the sunrise. Have two. One of the bright orange and one just a few minutes later with the light golds. Myfanwy said it was in the angle she held her camera that she captured the colors, so thank you for that tip!!!!
> 
> Good Morning from upstate NY :thumbup:
> Hugs and have a great day :wink:


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

daralene - have you ever used cooking bags when you do your thanksgiving turkey? the crockpot liners are the same thing - i should thinkk they would be with the wax paper, etc.

sam



daralene said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > west coast kitty - when you start cooking in your crockpot be sure and use crockpot liners - they are like a cooking bag but made for crockppts - no cleanup - the man that invented them needs extra stars in his crown. lol
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

preston said:


> daralene - have you ever used cooking bags when you do your thanksgiving turkey? the crockpot liners are the same thing - i should thinkk they would be with the wax paper, etc.
> 
> sam


I find them in the aisle with aluminum foil, wax paper, etc. Very handy!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks for sharing the picture and family history daralene - i have never tried taking a picture of a picture.

sam



daralene said:


> Here is a picture I just took of a photo in a frame that I have. This is nice to do if you want to have one to share as you can then download it and make copies and even enlarge it or make it wallet size. Dreamweaver mentioned that some of her photos are hardcopies and not in her computer. This way you can get them in your computer.
> 
> This was my aunt's wedding. She is 94 now and looks in her 60's. She is such a dynamo!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thank you for sharing myfanwy - i love old pictures - should get a couple of mine out.

sam



myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

beastitcher - i don't know if they are or not - never thought of it - we sell them for $500. they don't shed which is one of their selling points.

sam



BeaStitcher said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > right settleg - they are labradoodles.
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm with you--and he can nap all evening and still be asleep within seconds of going to bed!
> 
> Today for lunch I decided I would just throw it all out and be bad...had an ice cream sundae instead of a "real lunch," complete with whipped cream and a cherry on top! Okay...two cherries...and I'm not one bit sorry! :XD:


We are all *supposed* to have a special treat once in awhile..... Just jump back on the bandwagon,,,, no looking back and NO GUILT..... I've spent 2 hrs. on phone with idiots on mom's things so I just had 2 squares of dark chocolate.... and itis perfectly within the carb limit... just probably not the "lunch" most would choose........


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks on that Sam... I haven't really played with either of the scanners, but I have a boatload of things that I want to scan to dump some of this paper trail. Have to get the ink working again too and learn where I want to store and organize everything. What I'm doing is working, but I want to be using the I-pad instead... so don't want to collect too much that needs to be reorganized. PS.... I *want* a puppy.... Then I could walk with company, laugh and blame the mess on said pup.... Yep, that's the ticket!!!!!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

may i have a piece of each please?

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Just was musing about all the recipes shared here and trying to decide what to make for dinner tonight....I sometimes don't mind the cooking everynight as much as trying to keep a variety going. Whe I was growing up, we had grilled meat, potatoes (fried, baked or mashed) and canned vegetables for just about every meal (except for Sunday which was fried chicken with all the trimmings) so everything was the same-o, same-o. We didn't complain; we were glad to have food from the garden/pasture to eat - but I sure vowed to learn more creativity as I grew up. Our 3-1/2 year old grandson will be here to "help" make dinner so I think we're going to making some mini-pizzas. I have ingredients to do a pesto base with bacon/cherry tomatoes/fresh mozarella--I'll serve fresh watermelon with that one. Another will be a traditional pizza sauce with turkey sausage, onion, pepper & zuchinni. And, the last one will be with a white sauce plus ham and grilled pineapple. Wonder which one will turn out the tastiest? Time to make the dough.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Home-made pizza was a hit. Grandson helped roll out the dough -- and in the meantime, built mountains and roads with the extra portions! We made 4 different kinds all on 1/2 regular-1/2 whole wheat crusts: Bryce's: Plain pizza sauce and mozzarella cheese - he doesn't know that I put some blended zucchini and yellow squash in the pizza sauce!
For his Mom: pesto with heirloom tomatoes, fresh mozzarella, feta, basil and bacon (I think this one came out the best). DH's: Traditional sauce with onions, green pepper, zucchini, yellow squash, tomatoes, mozzarella and parmesan cheese. Mine: garlic infused olive oil over crust, then added gryere cheese, bacon, heirloom tomatoes, grilled pineapple, basil and parsley (2nd best). Our grandson couldn't wait to eat his at his house and had over 1/2 of it before leaving....he wants to make pizza again sometime! What fun.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i'm with you sorlenna - i love writing letters. i love reading the newspaper and real books - the feel - the smell. that is something technology can't copy.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > On the subject of connections among the Native peoples of the Pacific and the North Americas, I've read somewhere that someone was doing genetic research among American and European/African peoples to find connections. Just can't remember who was studying whom, though. It sounded really interesting at the time I read it.
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

love naps joe - my grandchildren don't understand why - they didn't take naps when they were little - i told them just to wait a few years - that they would see.

sam



Joe P said:


> I am feeling a nap coming on, I am from a family of nappers. I read and got caught up with y'all. I spent the a.m. with the garage and took Mother for a meeting on Safe Foods at the Food Bank, and then went to the Farmer's market for fresh home grown veggies and we got her hamburgers from McDonalds to go and I got home and read up on you. and now to bed before I can start cleaning again. joe p.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

sorry oddball - a morning nap - working on a baby sweater - neglecting the tea party - quilty - i'll be more attentive honest. lol

sam



oddball said:


> Has anyone heard from Sam today. Don't think I've seen him on here today.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

yeah sorlenna - when heidi used to visit me in seattle we had butterscotch sundaes every mornig ffor breakfast.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Unlesss I can sleep a good, long time, I feel like I've been beat with a baseball bat. Mom could nap every afternoon and DH "rests his eyes" frquently when sitting in his chair and can go sleep at night at the drop of a hat....... When I stay up really late, I eventually am wide awake again..... Not a good sleep pattern... si i am working on it....... I sleep the hardest in the morning......
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

we will have some for sale toward the middle of november - i'll save one for you.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks on that Sam... I haven't really played with either of the scanners, but I have a boatload of things that I want to scan to dump some of this paper trail. Have to get the ink working again too and learn where I want to store and organize everything. What I'm doing is working, but I want to be using the I-pad instead... so don't want to collect too much that needs to be reorganized. PS.... I *want* a puppy.... Then I could walk with company, laugh and blame the mess on said pup.... Yep, that's the ticket!!!!!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorlenna wrote:

I love paper and love to write! In fact, I write out all my patterns longhand as I go and only type them later. There is something very soothing about it, watching the words appear from the pen or pencil...I don't think I'll ever go to e-books exclusively, either. I just don't like that idea at all--give me a hefty book any day where I can physically turn the pages![/quote]

I'm with you on this, Sorlenna. I would much rather hold a hefty (or not so hefty) book. I even get to read the latest issues of the knitting magazines to which I don't subscribe when I go to the library in this small, rural community. I can visit with the staff and express my appreciation for them and their professional services, check up on their aging parents or new grandchildren, job promotions, etc. We don't have a local newspaper, so I would not have so many opportunities to check in with the staff and friends I only see at the library.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Daralene--Lots of firms who are hiring these days will do an acutal ''back ground'' check before hiring.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Nothing beats the written word on paper..... but I want to get rid of all the excess magazines that only have one or two patterns in them. We also do enjoy books on tape when traveling, since the radio stations check in and out so frequently..... Besides, I'm knitting!!!!! If you could see the library I've done for mom... Wall to wall cases with hardbacks alphabetized and then hardbacks alphabetized. She even has her first real book.... I don't even want to *think* about boxing all those up again!!!! Love books.... and I like to write as well, just have such teeny, tiny script..... (Those teachers sure didn't like lefthander's in the dark ages!!)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The pizzas sound fantastic--love feta cheese--with spinach and mushrooms for me! 



jheiens said:


> I'm with you on this, Sorlenna. I would much rather hold a hefty (or not so hefty) book. I even get to read the latest issues of the knitting magazines to which I don't subscribe when I go to the library in this small, rural community. I can visit with the staff and express my appreciation for them and their professional services, check up on their aging parents or new grandchildren, job promotions, etc. We don't have a local newspaper, so I would not have so many opportunities to check in with the staff and friends I only see at the library.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I was in heaven when I worked at a used bookstore, let me tell you! But I still have so many to read now.

I need to get back to this shawl now that we've had supper; I cooked half the steaks and told Bub he should cook the rest on the grill tomorrow. We'll see!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I knew it was going to be bad when I opened up the TP. I am so far behind! My DD left my computer power cord at school so I haven't had a computer for 2 days! The battery lasts only so long. Interesting also is that I haven't been getting email reminders either. So, I will start catching up. I hope everyone is well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Indeed it is a Sam- a very long distant 18 years old!



preston said:


> myfanwy - is your new avatar you.
> 
> sam'
> 
> ...


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

preston said:


> daralene - have you ever used cooking bags when you do your thanksgiving turkey? the crockpot liners are the same thing - i should thinkk they would be with the wax paper, etc.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > Last night before going to bed I read of someone at the tea party who had suffered from dizzy spells. As I've recently had the same problem I wanted to read their posts, but I can't remember who it was! Can anyone remind me?
> ...


I think it was someone with an ear problems as part of the situation.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Home-made pizza was a hit. Grandson helped roll out the dough -- and in the meantime, built mountains and roads with the extra portions! We made 4 different kinds all on 1/2 regular-1/2 whole wheat crusts: Bryce's: Plain pizza sauce and mozzarella cheese - he doesn't know that I put some blended zucchini and yellow squash in the pizza sauce!
> For his Mom: pesto with heirloom tomatoes, fresh mozzarella, feta, basil and bacon (I think this one came out the best). DH's: Traditional sauce with onions, green pepper, zucchini, yellow squash, tomatoes, mozzarella and parmesan cheese. Mine: garlic infused olive oil over crust, then added gryere cheese, bacon, heirloom tomatoes, grilled pineapple, basil and parsley (2nd best). Our grandson couldn't wait to eat his at his house and had over 1/2 of it before leaving....he wants to make pizza again sometime! What fun.


What a fun time and your pizzas sound fabulous. Memories, wonderful ones, for your grandson.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

mjs said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > inishowen said:
> ...


Didn't Flockie also just say she was having problems with vertigo?? Don't think she has any tips yet as she is trying to cure it. Hope she is better. Probably Myfanwy can help if it was her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

someone remembered that Flockie was having problems with vertigo, if I recall right.



mjs said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > inishowen said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > daralene - have you ever used cooking bags when you do your thanksgiving turkey? the crockpot liners are the same thing - i should thinkk they would be with the wax paper, etc.
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

inishowen said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > inishowen said:
> ...


A couple of my friends have an inner ear problem that crops up every so often but physical therapy solved it. So now they know what to do when it happens. I think it involves taking particular positions.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

jheiens said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > i think it is 'hats off' to Sam's relaxed style as host- so many new people are contributing- and as Sam says it makes the conversation so interesting- but I personally do miss FireballDave, and the others whom we hear so little or nothing from now
> ...


Gates has had a tv program tracing the heritage of famous individuals and informing them of what he found.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Guess I will be logging off for the night. It's 9:17 pm and I need to get some more work done before getting too tired. Just got a text from my sister and her daughter Megan is having her baby right now. This will make my sister's 9th grandson and no granddaughters :shock: Who will have the first one??? 
My niece, the bride in this photo is the one now having the baby. These are all my sister's grandsons and Briana in Haiti had another baby boy since this photo was taken. So add two baby boys to this photo. :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:

Thanks Myfanwy. Seems we are in a memory mood and a family mood. Absolutely love your photo/avatar of you at 18. So gorgeous.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Inishowen- I have an irregular heartbeat- which seems to be triggering the dizziness- I have had umpteen tests now- and have been put on Beta-blockers- but the pain [minor] is now centralised on the heart- unlike the angina I have been experiencing. I am waiting to hear from the Specialist- I was told by the last nurse I saw that the hospital is running several weeks behind. I have been on a 'Holter monitor' and last week had to do a 'Spirometry' test. I don't know if that is of any help- but it hits me if I try to get low down, especially kneeling- no good when my head is down. Although I have not yet actually fallen over! I do tend to get a heavy head cold with remarkable ease- which does not help matters!



mjs said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

daralene said:


> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> > popping in for a bit - my goodness: 30 pages and counting.
> ...


The neighbor may have applied for a job that requires a background check.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

mjs said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Redkimba said:
> ...


Oh that makes sense!!!! Whew.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

the little boys could make their own team for some sport or other- it is a gorgeous photo!



daralene said:


> Guess I will be logging off for the night. It's 9:17 pm and I need to get some more work done before getting too tired. Just got a text from my sister and her daughter Megan is having her baby right now. This will make my sister's 9th grandson and no granddaughters :shock: Who will have the first one???
> My niece, the bride in this photo is the one now having the baby. These are all my sister's grandsons and Briana in Haiti had another baby boy since this photo was taken. So add two baby boys to this photo. :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> Thanks Myfanwy. Seems we are in a memory mood and a family mood. Absolutely love your photo/avatar of you at 18. So gorgeous.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver!!! I am concerned, if your husband is this concerned, please please please listen. We seldom recognize in ourselves the mounting effects of stress until it is suddenly relieved by providence. You have been sending out vibes of exhaustion, renewed illness and susceptibility to disease for some time now. Just say that your own level of health requires you to listen to your body-Please don't wait until your health collapses and you end up in ICU. We all can see that you have had too much on your plate. Your mother's constant needs are overwhelming you. Insist on sharing the responsiblity among the families, each taking a weekend a month. In this way all will be aware of the extent of her needs and will be more willing to help with the decisions. Even your mother. She is clinguing to a lifestyle, she can no longer participate in. So are you.
I would hate to lose you to one of your illnesses before your mother is even settled in her new situation, whatever that may be. I know it is difficult, but even trained nurses don't attempt 24/7 care. It is unrealistic, unhealthy, and deprives all of you the happiness that you could share with your mother in a better milieu. She may very well like it- new friends, new activities, new
surroundings etc. And then you can share quality happy events with her regularly. What about a live-in person who also is in need of housing but has more physical and mental capacities than she so that they can really help each other. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I would tend to agree completely with what you are saying, Marge. I looked after my Mother for only 9 months, at home- but we had a lot of help. I really feel for Jynx and her dilemma.



margewhaples said:


> Dreamweaver!!! I am concerned, if your husband is this concerned, please please please listen. We seldom recognize in ourselves the mounting effects of stress until it is suddenly relieved by providence. You have been sending out vibes of exhaustion, renewed illness and susceptibility to disease for some time now. Just say that your own level of health requires you to listen to your body-Please don't wait until your health collapses and you end up in ICU. We all can see that you have had too much on your plate. Your mother's constant needs are overwhelming you. Insist on sharing the responsiblity among the families, each taking a weekend a month. In this way all will be aware of the extent of her needs and will be more willing to help with the decisions. Even your mother. She is clinguing to a lifestyle, she can no longer participate in. So are you.
> I would hate to lose you to one of your illnesses before your mother is even settled in her new situation, whatever that may be. I know it is difficult, but even trained nurses don't attempt 24/7 care. It is unrealistic, unhealthy, and deprives all of you the happiness that you could share with your mother in a better milieu. She may very well like it- new friends, new activities, new
> surroundings etc. And then you can share quality happy events with her regularly. What about a live-in person who also is in need of housing but has more physical and mental capacities than she so that they can really help each other. Marlark Marge.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Of course -- everyone can have a virtual share of the pizza. I have to say, it was a fun time and tasted delicious. Although, it was by no means the easiest or less-messiest meal I've ever made. I'm trying to clean out all the stuff in the fridge before we head out on our trip so that's why we had so many varieties---but there was a lot of prep work and taking turns on the pizza stone so it took a long time!!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Daralene, I can see that you truly resemble you mom. Lovely ladies, both! Ohio Joy


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Daralene, beautiful picture!!!! Hope they were okay when Issac came through!!!! I was thinking of them and saying prayers!

I'm going to have to remember to look for the crock pot liners, Cindi does the clean up since I do 99% of the cooking (her idea of cooking is to go out for dinner :lol: ) 

No problem with the blood draw this morning, should have results tomorrow, hope the red blood cells have increased, soooooo don't want another pint of blood..  I am feeling better, had a good visit with my Mom's caregiver, she's a perfect fit for this group! Offered to make my lunch even, left a list for C to pick up a few things she wants to make for Mom's lunches. She's even gotten Mom up to sit in the chair for a hour and she came in for lunch at the table today!!! Even if it was via wheel chair at least she was out of bed for a bit! Between the aide and starting mom on new nerve medicine maybe things will be easier for her now. That is a prayer that I pray every day of course. 

A note about Dave and the others that left us, I do so miss them, I wish they would at least stop in and say hello from time to time, but I respect their decisions. Doesn't stop me from missing them though. I LOVE the relaxed and the overall feel of Sam's direction with the new Tea Party.. you are wonderful host Sam, know how much we admire and appreciate all that you so that we may enjoy the company and a cuppa with our friends from all over the world! I'm the only one that I know personally that can say they have friends in New Zealand, Australia, England, Scotland, Ireland just to mention a few. ;-) And of course all over the USA and Canada!!! 

I love books, I have enough hard bound books to fill at least 8 book cases, they are in storage well most are. That doesn't even include my craft, woodworking, knitting and quilting books. I do have 2 bookcases with my first editions and leather bounds in my room. I do have a Kindle Fire, I love it for the ease of having something to read while I'm in the doctors office especially when I'm taking mom to her appointments. Plus it's easy to take a pattern along so I can knit.. have many patterns on Evernote so have that also when I go shopping for yarns, always know what kind and how much I'll need for a project! It is really great with the new medicines I'm on that make me so sleepy, I can go to bed early and watch a movie on Netflix if I fall asleep it will shut down on it's own, when I restart it takes me right back to where I was! I'd love an I-pad, maybe someday.. but for now the Fire is awesome for me! 
With that I need to say goodnight and sweet dreams to all.. I promised to sit with Mom for a bit before I lay my head down tonight. Prayers for all the great friends I have here, may you all be kept with Angel wings surrounding you and yours. Stay safe and those in the storm's path please evacuate if at all possible. I lost my husband in hurricane Ike, I am terrified of hurricanes now!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Quickly scanned the posts. I sense there are a lot of us dealing with our aging parents. My mom doesn't even talk much to me on the phone. It is really sad. The doctor says that she is just getting weaker and weaker. She just doesn't seem like "my mom" anymore.

I am also part Cherokee! Not sure, but maybe 1/16. I think it would be interesting to know my lineage, but I don't think I have the patience to do all of the work to do it. 

I have really been staying up late, or all night, lately, so I'm really tired. I haven't done much today, even knitting! I, too, am a housework hater. It is really a problem for my DD. Even though her room is a mess, she wants the rest of the house clean!

I think I'm going on to bed, even though the baseball game is pretty exciting. And this is one of the Rangers biggest competitors. Just don't think I can keep my eyes open! 

I hope everyone has a good night/day, and I will check back in tomorrow!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sweet dreams for you, Marianne!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Doing a little catch up today - I started my day doing a blood draw - I tried to do it Friday - but I didn't realize it was fasting....I had choked down a piece of toast to take my meds before I went down there...It figures that today I was starving waiting for my turn...By Wal-Mart to pick up nicotine patches for DH - he's going to try getting off the "dip" and see if that helps the colitis (the doc says it doesn't matter, but how could it not??) The rest of the day was spend on a frenzy of cleaning....I need to make hay when the sun shines...because often I just don't feel like it!!! Working my way from the back end of the house - because if I start in the living/kitchen area that will be all the further I will get!! This way I need to keep going tomorrow in case someone drops by - I know myself well. I was so excited to see all the pictures from the last few days - Beautiful family, children, grandchildren, sunsets, sunrises and even beautiful TPers! We are such a diverse and loving bunch - it makes me smile to think I am a part of this group. I hope that we all take a moment in the next few days and do something good for ourselves.... I am going to go out front and watch the young riders across the road work on their form - that is my treat to myself!!! A glass of wine and a front row seat to a horse event!!! Have a wonderful evening - night - morning - day --- you get the idea! See ya later - AZ


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks so much for sharing your photos Dreamweaver, Myfanwy & Daralene. Your families are beautiful -- and I love to see sunrises/sunsets and electrical storms and you've provided 2 out of 3. Love your new avatar, Myfanwy


It was pure chance that Daralene and I changed Avatars so close to each other- we both enjoyed 'playing' in the darkrom days of photography- I used to have a room 'blacked out' under one house that we owned. And thankyou!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Members of the church do as much as individually possible for them.
My landlord, a jw, has hired someone to help with the washing, dishes and linens as well as the floors, for a reasonable amount. It is just that so many are tied up with their own families, liike dreamweaver. This is probably the first generation when so many grandparents are still taking care of husbands, family, parents and grandparents etc. My landlord does my business, has two additional businesses of her own, is bookkeeper for her sisters, has a son in college, assists with her husband's business and pioneers in the mission field as well 70 hours a month. She has assisted me many times, but her mother-in-law lost her husband recently and requires a great deal of help as well. Normally, I have bounced back by now, but as I've gotten older the flares are longer and more disruptive on top of my on-going problems. 
The last two days have been better and I have been getting some greatly needed sleep which makes all the difference in the world as to levels of pain. Thank you so much for your concern and encouragement. Social services is overwhelmed and have denied me repeatedly, so that it is hardly worth the effort it takes to keep applying. Hopefully I am once again on the mend. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hopefully I will be back to working on that vest of your design before too long- I have not yet 'unpicked' the first attempt. I have seen only one yarn with sequins- a white that I was very tempted to buy but tried to stick closer to the budget. was back at the 'emporium' [Spotlight for Althea and Darowil if/when you read this] this morning and managed to leave with only 1 ball beyond what I had mean't to buy!!! [it was just such a perfect colour match that I will go back next fortnight. Found out this morning that the District Health Board has made some major changes- no doubt sipposedly cost cutting- and I may run out of eligibility for the shopping trips. It has been good while it lasted, and I will miss seeing the lady who has been helping me! 
I have two photos only from childhood- there were movies- but I have no idea where they ended up- I think they followed us to New Zealand...



Sorlenna said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry you are having problems with the shawl, is it your own design?? Always feel great when our sons and daughters are enjoying life, I know when my sons are happy I get almost giggly :lol:
> ...


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

There is a TV program (English, I think, and an Australian version) called "Who do you think you are?" where various celebrities trace their ancestry back through the generations. No doubt there's a US version, too. It can be really interesting. Love all the photos and Myfanwy's new avatar. I'll just HAVE to learn how to post photos, but can't see it happening soon. Happy Tuesday to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My word we are a talkative bunch! I am supposing myself to be knitting- I went out to do my shopping and came home to page after page of 'catch up'. It is so nice to bump into friends unexpectedly!
Do enjoy the rest of the festivities- 60 is kind of significant! As is becoming a Grandma!



KateB said:


> Hi everyone, just checking in quickly as I've only managed up to page 8 and it's gone from 27 to 30 while I've been reading!! I had a wonderful pre-birthday weekend with my 3 best friends and now I'm exhausted! :lol: We went for a swim, had a lovely lunch, had a pedicure, ate a delicious dinner, then stayed over at one friend's home. We laughed the whole time as usual, it's true what they say about old friends being the best - we've known each other since college, 43 years ago!
> Sam, our cat used to pee down the curtains, and he was a neutered tom, go figure? Marianne, so glad to see you back.  Southern Gal, you know you're doing what's best for your dad, even if he doesn't realise it. Myfanwy, like your new avatar! Glad you're getting more help with Fale, and so pleased for you meeting up again with old friends. Marge, my heart goes out to you with your ongoing health problems. Wish I was nearer and able to run you to the doc's. Carol, enjoy your trip to your brother's.
> Back to reading the rest of the pages - I'd appreciate it if you'd all keep quiet for the next hour or two until I catch up ..................... fat chance! :lol:


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Marlark Marge ( I hope I spelled that correctly) you have given "OUR Dreamweaver" such wonderful and learned advice. You are so solid in your appreciation of situations people find themselves in. I have followed your wonderful and succinct comments to me personally on my health and I am indebted to you as I have told you before. Please continue in your straight forward talk to all of us. We all admire you so very much.

I only wish as I have said before I would love to be close to get in there and help you in so many ways, why not move to Texas next to us? take care Our Marge. joe p.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > That is good to hear all are safe! I think they are so brave to go there in the first place!
> ...


Yes the claimant had little 'ground' left to stand on, when Fale could make his claim so far back. I had typed up quite a lot of the material he needed. I get by with 'cat naps' during the day- works for me!!! Need to get some more bread started!!!...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Althea said:


> There is a TV program (English, I think, and an Australian version) called "Who do you think you are?" where various celebrities trace their ancestry back through the generations. No doubt there's a US version, too. It can be really interesting. Love all the photos and Myfanwy's new avatar. I'll just HAVE to learn how to post photos, but can't see it happening soon. Happy Tuesday to all.


Program is by Henry Louis Gates and is on a broadcast network.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> It is all very well, but our butter comes in 500g blocks, can someone enlighten me what a stick of butter weighs? Please!


I'm sure someone's answered by now Julie, but just in case it's 4 oz.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Bea, the Australian Labradoodle are the new designer breed. These dogs come in three sizes. My sister has an Australian Miniature Labradoodle and planning on breeding her dog (Hershey) when she comes into season. Her is a picture of her.



preston said:


> beastitcher - i don't know if they are or not - never thought of it - we sell them for $500. they don't shed which is one of their selling points.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

you are quite beautiful then and now.

sam



myfanwy said:


> Indeed it is a Sam- a very long distant 18 years old!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

preston said:


> thank you 5mmdpns - we will take this as the definitive answer - which i think it is.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

what a cute dog - what mated with the poodle?

sam



BarbaraSD said:


> Bea, the Australian Labradoodle are the new designer breed. These dogs come in three sizes. My sister has an Australian Miniature Labradoodle and planning on breeding her dog (Hershey) when she comes into season. Her is a picture of her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

gingerwitch - we love hearing from you whether you are reduntant or not - your presence is more than welcome anytime you you wander our way.

sam



gingerwitch said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > thank you 5mmdpns - we will take this as the definitive answer - which i think it is.
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Daralene, your little grand nephews are adorable and looks like they had a grand time at the wedding. All the little brothers/cousins will make for great playmates. If a little girl ever shows up will she be a princess or a tomboy?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you Sam for your generous compliment!



preston said:


> you are quite beautiful then and now.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

preston said:


> gingerwitch - we love hearing from you whether you are reduntant or not - your presence is more than welcome anytime you you wander our way.
> 
> sam
> 
> Thanks Sam! I am finally caught up, I think, and now so pooped I'm probably going to sign off for the evening. It's been a long day and there are 2 more of them coming right up this week so I won't be back online till Thursday and will have to do this all over again! But I do think it's so worth it, and I want everyone to know that being a part of the T.P. is special to me; sending all of you who are experiencing health, parental or emotional difficulties warmest thoughts and wishes for health, happiness and a better and brighter tomorrow. And, of course, {{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> I was told by the last nurse I saw that the hospital is running several weeks behind. I have been on a 'Holter monitor' and last week had to do a 'Spirometry' test. I don't know if that is of any help- but it hits me if I try to get low down, especially kneeling- no good when my head is down. Although I have not yet actually fallen over! I do tend to get a heavy head cold with remarkable ease- which does not help matters!


First, love your teenaged picture..... What a sophisticated hairdo.......Such a pretty and calm face.... Now, this other stuff is not so great. I kow we all have different health plans but it seems that waiting for several weeks for a specialist is rather poor.... I am assuming that your regular Dr. is doing the Holter and the Spirometry? Just so long as SOMEONE is doing some careful monitoring. No washing the dogs or cleaning out tubs or changing beds. Those are all going to put you too close to the floor......

Loved the pictures of your daughters and the grands, of course. I've just been sent pictures of the girls as they went off to school today in their new clothes.... One has all her classes with friends, the other is in a HUGE school and has no friends in her classes...... I know that will be remedied quickly but, having gone to 3 different high schools myself, I now how hard it was to always be the "new kid".....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > I was told by the last nurse I saw that the hospital is running several weeks behind. I have been on a 'Holter monitor' and last week had to do a 'Spirometry' test. I don't know if that is of any help- but it hits me if I try to get low down, especially kneeling- no good when my head is down. Although I have not yet actually fallen over! I do tend to get a heavy head cold with remarkable ease- which does not help matters!
> ...


It would be a lot faster if I had medical insurance and could afford to go private! I am just grateful that we have access to the teaching hospital, for the larger Medical School- so it should be as good as we can get, this far from 'civilisation'!
I changed schools several times at Primary, and again at High School, and was painfully shy, so can really relate to being the 'new' girl.

I had two visitors call by from Church this afternoon- my house looks much 'sprucer', they were so kind and non-judgemental. I had a good look today at the totem pole I have been talking about, it is quite something- we did not have time to stop- but hopefully Thursday will not be too wet- the forecast is rain!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Dreamweaver!!! I am concerned, if your husband is this concerned, please please please listen. We seldom recognize in ourselves the mounting effects of stress until it is suddenly relieved by providence. You have been sending out vibes of exhaustion, renewed illness and susceptibility to disease for some time now. Just say that your own level of health requires you to listen to your body-Please don't wait until your health collapses and you end up in ICU. We all can see that you have had too much on your plate. Your mother's constant needs are overwhelming you. Insist on sharing the responsiblity among the families, each taking a weekend a month. In this way all will be aware of the extent of her needs and will be more willing to help with the decisions. Even your mother. She is clinging to a lifestyle, she can no longer participate in. So are you.
> I would hate to lose you to one of your illnesses before your mother is even settled in her new situation, whatever that may be. I know it is difficult, but even trained nurses don't attempt 24/7 care. It is unrealistic, unhealthy, and deprives all of you the happiness that you could share with your mother in a better milieu. She may very well like it- new friends, new activities, new
> surroundings etc. And then you can share quality happy events with her regularly. What about a live-in person who also is in need of housing but has more physical and mental capacities than she so that they can really help each other. Marlark Marge.


Thanks for all the sage advise, and I do take it to heart.... You know, if I weren't just so worn out from this cough, I would not be quite so overwhelmed... I *will* be telling my brothers that my health and that of DH is not up to all of this stress and they will understand that. I crave lots of quiet time... The problem is, no one else lives here. Certainly not a block away. Mom doesn't ask a lot... she doesn't want to be a bother and that worries... since I don't feel she is doing well for herself and definitely doesn't do well when ill or depressed. My youngest DD had just written to me tonight to say that we needed a family meet (my girls) to plan some activities to lessen the burden.... The oldest one already takes mom to church, if she agrees to go.....

We did bring mom down for dinner last night and she spent the night... relieved of being alone, and got good rest, and said she had been sitting home feeling sorry for herself..... She wanted to go home around lunch..... While she was here, she did say that she liked the Dr. and was there a facility attached to the hospital.... I told her no, but I also pulled out a couple of the brochures for retirement places.... (For a friend, not mom) and read a bit of it to her... but she had to lay down, a little overwhelmed and tuned me out. There may be a seed planted there..... I really am hoping that getting this infection cleared up and getting her off the meds will make a big difference. Having a schedule of week-ends for visits will help too, so that she has things to look forward to..... I think that the log I am keeping will bring the point home to the brothers and I am going to insist on a deadline for action.... I so agree that she would probably love a retirement place if she gave it a chance,,,, and that would relieve my mind and allow me to be be the "fun" daughter again.... but it will have to be a forced move. She wants to be in her own home, with her own things (lots of them) and would never agree to having anyone live-in.... maybe pop in to do some things and have a meal heated.... which is my second best alternative, though still leaves her alone. It is just sad to see her unhappy and disappointed... We will all get through it though..... Maybe the extra activity of the family with school starting will perk her up as well..... But the time is coming and it is coming soon......


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

don't overdo gingerwitch - stay well - have fun.

sam



gingerwitch said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch - we love hearing from you whether you are reduntant or not - your presence is more than welcome anytime you you wander our way.
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

dreamweaver - i can only imagine how difficult this must be for you - it is difficult watching our parents lose their health and become more dependant - i speak from experience. i just worry for you and your husband - we want you here on the tea party for a long time so please take care of yourself and your husband.

sam


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver: Are none of her friends in similar situations. Often two who are impaired differently can support one another. Be Positive. Stress the opportunities she would have in each of the situations. Also restate that your health will not permit you to continue to support her as you have. Many times they will bond with the caregive who allows them the freedom to go to the shops or shows or meetings or such without having to stress you out. 
Marlark Marge.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Mee too,Sam.Marge.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Myfanwy, is your blood pressure low? When I had trouble with dizziness after squatting and getting back up, that was the culprit.


And mine has settled since I went onto anti-hypertensives! So lowering my BP did the trick. Did it he other day and so I checked my blood pressure and it was fine.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

preston said:


> whenever they decide to use the shower i ooh and aah to let them know what good kitties they are - i mean i wish they would go outside - but if they don't and decide to use the shower which is so much easier to clean up they deserve a pat.
> 
> sam


When we return home we will have a rabbit waiting for us- and previous times she has visited she has lived in the bathroom. usually she is very good and uses her tray but one time she didn't- but she used the shower which as you say Sam is so much easier to clean up. This time though she is staying 4 months so we need to work out something else for that long.

Well I thought I had free run on the computer for a while, but wrong. DH is after it so I need to go and maybe return later if I can.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Dreamweaverlease schedule a vacation for you and hubby. Brief though it may be, you would be surprised how it would relieve the stress and let another family member manage for a while. Its their responsibility too. Marlark marge.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks, Sam... that is the goal....... 

Marge... Mom moved here from another state over 8 hours away. She realized she needed a little more help and has always liked Texas, my DH and there is another sibling about an hour away, though he is still working... plus my grown girls and GD's.... She wanted to be near me, walking distance, but can't find it on her own or won't try. NONE of her friends are here.... At 91, she has outlived most of them anyway. Those that she left in the other state had already started to let the family know she needed some more help. I have tried to offer her independent opportunities here by using the city shuttle, Sr. Center, go with her to neighborhood meetings to meet neighbors... That is all for "old people" and she has no interest in it. I take her for hair, eyes, medical.... family gatherings, sports events, groceries, minimal shopping. She never handled the money, Dad did, and she really has to be watched carefully. We already have a problem with 'donations' and things she sees on TV... I don't think we want her out without a family member - except for very routine things. 

Truthfully, it isn't the things I do for her that is the problem. It is not feeling like she is handling things when she is alone... can't keep the TV working, doesn't bother to eat the meals that are ready or cook. Has to have all these stacks of stuff because she doesn't know where things are in this house ... with dementia setting in ... We don't want her to feel guilty and not call us when she has a problem with some simple thing but that is why I never feel I'm "off duty". A group setting would be good for us both... Now to convince the rest of the family and then her.... Not an easy task... and who is to say I'm right? It is just the way DH and I see it..... If she were living with one of us, maybe that would work for awhile, but it is not something I'm going to sign on for, and I do't really think it would be fair to anyone else either...
She also needs a family member as a buffer, because she can be very difficult with Dr.s etc. if she hears something she doesn't like, and would stop doing certain things, if left to her own devises... I do draw lines, and won't do her ironing, paint the trim that is fine except not her color, buy more throw rugs to trip over... I let the flowers die, rather than run down and water her plants every day... (Too hot to even get mine done... Thank goodness DH works for a nursery.) There are some natural consequences to telling me she can do it...We have hired a house cleaner and a yard man... She is proud and stubborn.... so she is having to learn to ask for things, and that doesn't go down well at all. She would rather go without.... another reason I worry. Most of all, we are her children, and are supposed to behave!!! I was always a rebel though... funny she doesn't remember that!! It will get solved eventually, just hate to see it mess up family realtionships or have her feeling abandoned or sad or defeated,,,,, but it is what it is..... Even though I am the eldest child, and have always made everything "right" for everyone.... I know I can't this time and have matured enough to admit it.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Dreamweaverlease schedule a vacation for you and hubby. Brief though it may be, you would be surprised how it would relieve the stress and let another family member manage for a while. Its their responsibility too. Marlark marge.


That is exactly what we had planned to do this week-end, until we decided that there had to be a meeting while one brother was already driving down for the week-end. It is at the very top of our priority list. We want to go someplace cool.... and would really like to go to Chicago over Thanksgiving to see GD march in the big parade, but will have to see what the rest of the family does about that one.... We don't want to be the only Grands that show up to embarrass a teen on a big class outing..... but we lived there a long time and would enjoy just doing our own thing.... or we want to go to Portland. The very first week-end assigned to brother Bill will find us on a plane.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> When we return home we will have a rabbit waiting for us- and previous times she has visited she has lived in the bathroom. usually she is very good and uses her tray but one time she didn't- but she used the shower which as you say Sam is so much easier to clean up. This time though she is staying 4 months so we need to work out something else for that long.


A rabbit, how much fun. I love to be at my DD's around dusk... Her place just seems to abound with little cotton tails. I had a friend that had her rabbit well litter trained and so the bunny had free access to the house. We had a couple, but they were hutched outside and let loose to run in the garden.... where one earned her name "Petunia" because she ate every flower I planted!!!! I just love to watch them run and kick up their heels..... They are always good for a laugh....


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

preston said:


> sorry oddball - a morning nap - working on a baby sweater - neglecting the tea party - quilty - i'll be more attentive honest. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sam- no don't feel guilty, you have nothing to feel guilty about. I just get concerned when I don't see someone for a while. Actually when I looked back it wasn't that long.As long as you are OK.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

gingerwitch said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch - we love hearing from you whether you are reduntant or not - your presence is more than welcome anytime you you wander our way.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My cough - still here... taking 4 meds for the next 2 weeks before checking in with pulmonologist again. If this doesn't do it, they are going to see a ballistic patient. I imagine he will want another scope, but why bother..... if I'm coughing, it is still there......
> 
> DH and I have been pretty good about his diet this week and have made it to the gym for little work-outs every other day or so, so we are both down about 5 pounds.


A few weeks ago we went to a respiratory specialist with my daughter and she was told that a cough can hang around after the original cause has gone. The coughing causes irritation, which sets up inflammation which causes coughing! So a scope could show that is clear and then cough suppressants could be appropriate once the original cause is cleared up.

Talking of my daughter I can't remember if I mentioned that she ended up in hospital in Rumania for about a week with pneumonia. She is still very short of breath and they are blaming the dust there and saying she needs to come home. She is finding out what the insurance company will cover before she decides. But it rained yesterday so the dust will hopefully settle for a while and she may be OK. But it is hard to avoid dust on an archaeological dig. She has been working in the lab but even then it includes cleaning items so still dust! Even if she gets home early we won't be there as we don't get back until 12th Sept. And before she gets she needs to be told that one of her birds has died. 
I left my new ereader by my bed (which I had got mainly to avoid carrying books away!) so asked my other daughter to send it to me. Well they didn't have a screen door key to my place, but able to get into Maryanne's place and get a screen door key from there. While there they found one dead bird and one extremely hungry thirsty one. So I arranged for a brother to look after cocky (cocky is a budgie, named because we once had a cocky who was frequently called budgie. She said for years that one day she wanted a budgie called cocky and finally got it. Budgie= budgerigar). So it was just as well I left the ereader behind as I received a call a few days later from someone asking if I could and feed the birds as the person meant to be doing so had been in hospital for 10 days! By then cocky would probably have died as well.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Marge, Myfanwy, Dreamweaver.. my heart goes out to you, Marge wish you lived closer so you could be in our group, someone would always be available to help either take you where you need, or to just be with you for a while. Myfanwy, the insurance and so forth is so messed up, I am so worried about this last hospital bill, "supposedly" it will be taken care of, but I don't know by who or why. Dreamweaver, the vacation sounds great.. wish you could leave tomorrow and just vegg for a week or so. I know this is draining, the worry about our parents, I failed my Dad, he died alone, I can't go into that right now, still too hard for me to think of. 
Please PLEase, PLEASE you guys take care of yourselves.. so worried about you, special prayers for Angels to surround you till things are better. 
Have to go for some tests today.. take care all my TP friends, know that you are all so very, very special and dear to my heart. Angels surround you, Rainbows to brighten your days.. 
{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}} for all.. Love you all so very very much!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> the little boys could make their own team for some sport or other- it is a gorgeous photo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

gingerwitch said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > preston said:
> ...


[/quote]

Oh criminy was I ever redundant! All of this for a stick of butter! I'm just going to shut up and try to get caught up.[/quote]

LOL We all do it. I answered a question the other day, think it was for Joe. By the time I got caught up I think he had a lot of answers. :lol: :lol: :lol: Just natural when we join the conversation in virtual time.

So much fun having you back again!!!! You were missed. Know you will be busy again so stay well and we will see you when you get back.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > When we return home we will have a rabbit waiting for us- and previous times she has visited she has lived in the bathroom. usually she is very good and uses her tray but one time she didn't- but she used the shower which as you say Sam is so much easier to clean up. This time though she is staying 4 months so we need to work out something else for that long.
> ...


We used to have a rabbit too that lived in the house and had the run of the house with Angel, our basset hound way back when our son was a little boy. The rabbit was all white and the product of our saying we would keep the school rabbit for the summer. The janitor thought it would be fun to breed her and didn't tell anyone, so the mother would pull all her fur out and put it behind things to make a nest and I would pick it up, not knowing what was going on. Poor thing ended up almost bald. One morning I came down and she was in her cage and I yelled she had passed a tumor, and then the tumor started to move and it was all the babies. We kept one and named it snow flake, then snow ball, then abominable snowman. He ended up huge. DH built him the most beautiful really long cage for nightime. What memories. That's when we had a farm house and I wanted to be Mother Earth, but boy did I find out that being Mother Earth was a whole lot of work and my garden served to feed the woods and field animals behind us. Loved that time. I think our son was in 3rd grade then. Now his oldest is going into 4th grade.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> A rabbit, how much fun. I love to be at my DD's around dusk... Her place just seems to abound with little cotton tails. I had a friend that had her rabbit well litter trained and so the bunny had free access to the house. We had a couple, but they were hutched outside and let loose to run in the garden.... where one earned her name "Petunia" because she ate every flower I planted!!!! I just love to watch them run and kick up their heels..... They are always good for a laugh....


The problem with giving Pepper free range of the house is that she (like most rabbits) loves to chew electrical cords! And being a little smaller than us she finds places to access them that we don't even notice! At least she is fully grown now and so might have more difficulty getting into confined spaces. Probably need to set up something outside for her, but we only have tiles outside so not much digging into them for her! Might keep her occupied though trying. BUt need to be careful after dark as they can get mixamatosis (sp) from mosquitos and don't fancy having to tell Vckyanne that her rabbit is dead. At least she will have a husband to comfort her- but he will probably be as bad as her so might not be so helpful on second thoughts.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > A rabbit, how much fun. I love to be at my DD's around dusk... Her place just seems to abound with little cotton tails. I had a friend that had her rabbit well litter trained and so the bunny had free access to the house. We had a couple, but they were hutched outside and let loose to run in the garden.... where one earned her name "Petunia" because she ate every flower I planted!!!! I just love to watch them run and kick up their heels..... They are always good for a laugh....
> ...


You are so wise Darowil. I wouldn't have mine living free in the house now either. I was a free spirit back way back when I had our rabbit in the house, but now I would have it in a cage unless right there with it outside. Much safer.

So sorry to hear your daughter might have to come home and how sad that one of her birds died. I hope her trip has been fantastic in spite of her time in the hospital with pneumonia and trouble breathing now. It still must be incredible to be on an archaelogical dig. Quite an experience for her overall with getting so sick and working on a dig. Extreme negative and extreme positive, so a mixed experience. Hope whatever happens, that insurance will help.

Dreamweaver, love the story about Petunia. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Yesterday we had a day off and went out of Darwin. Over 30 years ago my DH worked up her on a station which ran buffalo. They had an abattoir at which he worked. For the last 30 years he has frequently talked about his time there (even though it was only about 3 months). So yesterday he got to show it to me- it is now a wilderness resort but enough was around to be able to work it all out- and he so enjoyed it. 
We also did a lot of walking despite the heat. Enjoyed the day greatly. 
We went to a dam and they had signs saying that the dam wall was closed to walkers because of a large crocodile in the area. We wondered were it was and then when we got to the end we were on we discovered that was the dam wall! Although I don't know much about crocodiles I do think that they would need more water than was left at this time in the dry. But wonderful walk with many birds. I will see if I can work how to get photos on through this laptop- as it is an apple should be similar to my computer at home so might work. DH is so tired he gave up trying to work and is watching a DVD so I have managed to get a good long run on here.

Can't work out how to do photos on this- he has a different set up to mine and I have enough hassles working out mine. At least mine gives an opportunity to import photos straight away but not here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mmmm, and it was for quite a few days, you need all our prayers and support!



Marianne818 said:


> Marge, Myfanwy, Dreamweaver.. my heart goes out to you, Marge wish you lived closer so you could be in our group, someone would always be available to help either take you where you need, or to just be with you for a while. Myfanwy, the insurance and so forth is so messed up, I am so worried about this last hospital bill, "supposedly" it will be taken care of, but I don't know by who or why. Dreamweaver, the vacation sounds great.. wish you could leave tomorrow and just vegg for a week or so. I know this is draining, the worry about our parents, I failed my Dad, he died alone, I can't go into that right now, still too hard for me to think of.
> Please PLEase, PLEASE you guys take care of yourselves.. so worried about you, special prayers for Angels to surround you till things are better.
> Have to go for some tests today.. take care all my TP friends, know that you are all so very, very special and dear to my heart. Angels surround you, Rainbows to brighten your days..
> {{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}} for all.. Love you all so very very much!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Yesterday we had a day off and went out of Darwin. Over 30 years ago my DH worked up her on a station which ran buffalo. They had an abattoir at which he worked. For the last 30 years he has frequently talked about his time there (even though it was only about 3 months). So yesterday he got to show it to me- it is now a wilderness resort but enough was around to be able to work it all out- and he so enjoyed it.
> We also did a lot of walking despite the heat. Enjoyed the day greatly.
> We went to a dam and they had signs saying that the dam wall was closed to walkers because of a large crocodile in the area. We wondered were it was and then when we got to the end we were on we discovered that was the dam wall! Although I don't know much about crocodiles I do think that they would need more water than was left at this time in the dry. But wonderful walk with many birds. I will see if I can work how to get photos on through this laptop- as it is an apple should be similar to my computer at home so might work. DH is so tired he gave up trying to work and is watching a DVD so I have managed to get a good long run on here.


Darowil, how fascinating to hear your adventures. Your life and your daughter's life could be a movie, including DH, of course and his experiences. Do you mean you were walking on the back of the crocodile? I think I misunderstood :lol: :lol: :lol:

To get pictures on an Apple you just download them and it should activate iphoto, which normally is already installed when you buy the computer. When you hook up your camera or phone and turn them on the i photo symbol will bounce a little and then pull up and ask you if you want to download the photos...then it asks if you want to keep or delete the photos on the camera/phone. When done you can unhook your camera and go into the TP and do it the normal way. When it says browse it will take you to the long list and you choose "photos", generally listed toward the bottom of the list. It will pull them up and you then click on the one you want and hit choose at the bottom R. I'm looking so forward to seeing photos of your trip :!: ;-) :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > A rabbit, how much fun. I love to be at my DD's around dusk... Her place just seems to abound with little cotton tails. I had a friend that had her rabbit well litter trained and so the bunny had free access to the house. We had a couple, but they were hutched outside and let loose to run in the garden.... where one earned her name "Petunia" because she ate every flower I planted!!!! I just love to watch them run and kick up their heels..... They are always good for a laugh....
> ...


   :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> mmmm, and it was for quite a few days, you need all our prayers and support!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Marianne....I feel the same way about Marge, Dreamweaver, and Myfanwy, but also about you. Sure hope the insurance won't be too stressful. Hope your tests go well today. Love to all mentioned above.
Daralene
Hugs

Myfanwy, you are another one whose life could be a book/movie. Moving from Scotland to New Zealand. Going to school with the Maori and marrying a Samoan and your experiences meeting his family and loved ones. You sure don't have time now to be writing a book but what a story it would be.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > mmmm, and it was for quite a few days, you need all our prayers and support!
> ...


as they say, right back atcha!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> Darowil, how fascinating to hear your adventures. Your life and your daughter's life could be a movie, including DH, of course and his experiences. Do you mean you were walking on the back of the crocodile? I think I misunderstood :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> To get pictures on an Apple you just download them and it should activate iphoto, which normally is already installed when you buy the computer. When you hook up your camera or phone and turn them on the i photo symbol will bounce a little and then pull up and ask you if you want to download the photos...then it asks if you want to keep or delete the photos on the camera/phone. When done you can unhook your camera and go into the TP and do it the normal way. When it says browse it will take you to the long list and you choose "photos", generally listed toward the bottom of the list. It will pull them up and you then click on the one you want and hit choose at the bottom R. I'm looking so forward to seeing photos of your trip :!: ;-) :thumbup:


No to the crocodile- after we had taken the walk it turned out that it was the dam wall we had walked along- and they had warned us not to walk on the dam wall because of a crocodile in the area. To us a dam was a large and deep body of water (at least if it has a dam wall) and a dam wall is very clear. This looked like a road running between two very shallow bodies of water.
Your instructions are what I do on my computer for photos- but David plays around with his computers and I struggle to work out what to do after he has been at them. So far I have managed to a large extent to stop him messing with mine. I can't even work out what he has done with iphoto, and only get it to open up the photos one by one, a little time consuming (and then I would forget which one I had decided I wanted anyway).
Decided to try, but once I double clicked on a photo it loaded itself but at this stage I have no idea what it is! It didn't open just loaded itself. Or well a surprise for us all.

Water lilies I see- but not many flowers and looking quite dry so I suspect too late in the season. Was hoping for birds.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well a half asleep man wandered upstairs I told him of my problems and he looked at me and said 'yes it's a difficult business' and wandered out again as I was saying well it isn't on mine. I even managed to find the photo file but still no photos to be seen!
So after the very random selection I will say night night and head off to bed as it 1030.
And I can take the ereader to bed so the turning pages don't wake my DH as the ereader arrived today.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> I would tend to agree completely with what you are saying, Marge. I looked after my Mother for only 9 months, at home- but we had a lot of help. I really feel for Jynx and her dilemma.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree too. My mum went downhill for the last 9 months of her life and it was really hard, plus we also had help and I was completely fit too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Darowil, how fascinating to hear your adventures. Your life and your daughter's life could be a movie, including DH, of course and his experiences. Do you mean you were walking on the back of the crocodile? I think I misunderstood :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


even if it is not doing what you hope- these are great photos, Darowil! It is always interesting to have an illustrated post! I am so glad said crocodile was not in evidence!!!...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > I would tend to agree completely with what you are saying, Marge. I looked after my Mother for only 9 months, at home- but we had a lot of help. I really feel for Jynx and her dilemma.
> ...


I was only 38-9 when it happened to us- my goodness how different to coping with a similar situation, at 66. I think the issue with my heart is getting me down a bit. Depression can render one less energetic. Even 4 years ago I had more energy being there for my Dad- while he was in the resthome. 
How is the cross stitching coming on? I have so many weather bugs up, I have forgotten what it is like in Glasgow. I know you are in Largs- but close enough!!!...


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well a half asleep man wandered upstairs I told him of my problems and he looked at me and said 'yes it's a difficult business' and wandered out again as I was saying well it isn't on mine. I even managed to find the photo file but still no photos to be seen!
> So after the very random selection I will say night night and head off to bed as it 1030.
> And I can take the ereader to bed so the turning pages don't wake my DH as the ereader arrived today.


Thank you so much for the "random" photos. Love them!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Will be a true miracle if that bird and egg live as they seem to match the ground. Not a wise spot, but chosen I'm sure for the matching color :roll: Yes, that one spot could have been a good spot for the crocodile where you took a photo of that bird and then of course the dam wall that you walked on. So glad you weren't dinner. Again, thanks :!: :!: :!: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Members of the church do as much as individually possible for them.
> My landlord, a jw, has hired someone to help with the washing, dishes and linens as well as the floors, for a reasonable amount. It is just that so many are tied up with their own families, liike dreamweaver. This is probably the first generation when so many grandparents are still taking care of husbands, family, parents and grandparents etc. My landlord does my business, has two additional businesses of her own, is bookkeeper for her sisters, has a son in college, assists with her husband's business and pioneers in the mission field as well 70 hours a month. She has assisted me many times, but her mother-in-law lost her husband recently and requires a great deal of help as well. Normally, I have bounced back by now, but as I've gotten older the flares are longer and more disruptive on top of my on-going problems.
> The last two days have been better and I have been getting some greatly needed sleep which makes all the difference in the world as to levels of pain. Thank you so much for your concern and encouragement. Social services is overwhelmed and have denied me repeatedly, so that it is hardly worth the effort it takes to keep applying. Hopefully I am once again on the mend. Marlark Marge.


Marge, do keep applying. My brother who has a heart condition (he had a triple bypass 10 years ago) and diabetes (which they now think he's had - undiagnosed- for most of his life, and that that's what caused the heart problemsand the difficulty in getting a correct dosage of insulin for him) had applied for disability allowance 5 times in as many years, and was always told he was fit to work, even though his own doctor agreed he wasn't. Finally on the 6th attempt (2 weeks ago) they gave him it! I know our systems are different, but I think the difficulty in obtaining these allowances are world-wide. Good luck!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Again I am trying to play catch-up and it is not happening. So I will just put my 2 cents worth in now.

So many with health and family problems. I wish I could give each one a big hug and make it all better. Since I can't do that I will send prayers and healing thoughts your way.

My life continues in it's delightfully dull manner and I revel in it. The weather has turned decent with rain when needed and lots of sunshine between. Our lawn has fully recovered and the crab grass flourishes. The Forsythia that was cut down at the beginning of the summer is needing another trim. This time we will do it ourselves and not get on the Park Managers S--- list. Right now she is on my list. Our pole light has been out for over a week. The one up the road a ways has been out for a year or more. It makes me very nervous to have to take the dog out in the dark. We have good neighbors but others do come through and they are the ones up to no good.

Even though it was a rough summer I do not look forward to winter. The older I get the less I see of interest in snow. It makes a pretty picture but building a snowman should be done with a nice white yarn while sitting in my cozy arm chair.

AS to this weeks receipes, where should I start? Sam's baked oatmeal is in the oven right now and smells so yummy. BTW sam. I added 1 teaspoon of cinnamon and a half cup of ground walnuts. Hope you don't mind.

THe pictures that were posted are so beautiful. I love landscapes especially skys.

All the renovations going on sound daunting but I believe they must be grand. As much of a hassle as carpeting is I would not like to go back to bare floors again. Carpeting hides a multitude of sins.

Now back to the game of catch up.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> A few weeks ago we went to a respiratory specialist with my daughter and she was told that a cough can hang around after the original cause has gone. ]
> Talking of my daughter I can't remember if I mentioned that she ended up in hospital in Rumania for about a week with pneumonia. She is still very short of breath and they are blaming the dust there and saying she needs to come home. She is finding out what the insurance company will cover before she decides. But it rained yesterday so the dust will hopefully settle for a while and she may be OK. But it is hard to avoid dust on an archaeological dig..


-Yes, I have a fungal infection in the trachea.... The original cause of the cough is all gone, it was the cures that got me!!!! Pulmonologist says that over 4-5 month of residual cough needs more investigation... therefore the first scope.

Anthropology was one of my studies in college, but I hate dust and working in the dirt! I do hope your daughter gets to stay out the trip... but her health has to come first. What an unfortunate set of circumstances to bring about the loss of her bird..... The person who was responsible must have been in a bad way to take 10 days to remember....


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Just have time to get on, but haven't had time to read this or last weeks yet. Hope you & yours are all well or at least improving. I have been taking antibiotics which really live up to the name "kill or cure" I'm not dead yet & am on the last day, but it's been a close thing I feel. Lol. I'm not sure yet they've worked!! hope so or I may not get my knee replacement.

We've been to see my brother who has had to go into a home & his wife who has osteoporosis & has broken several bones in her lower spine, probably through trying to lift him & turn him. She is in agony & couldn't even go to see him go to the home, but at least she has that problem solved now by friends & family. As she lives so far away from us her neighbour had to look for a suitable home, difficult as the places were going before she could get to them, so many people have been affected by govt. cuts in care homes.

We managed to get on our boat, poor thing looks so neglected, but we didn't get very far as the wind was so strong against us that we had to turn back when the tide turned & we knew we wouldn't be able to get ashore the other end. Still, I did get a chance to do a bit of helming & convince Julian I haven't forgotten how to get it back on the mooring. The summer is nearly over now so what with Drs. & hospitals there probably won't be much opportunity now till next year. This has been the worst season ever. Boo hoo, sniff,sniff.

Time to unpack, I'll then try to find time to catch up on you all a bit.

Tessa


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Life may be 'dull', but great to hear from you! [Edith M]


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I was only 38-9 when it happened to us- my goodness how different to coping with a similar situation, at 66. I think the issue with my heart is getting me down a bit. Depression can render one less energetic. Even 4 years ago I had more energy being there for my Dad- while he was in the resthome. 
How is the cross stitching coming on? I have so many weather bugs up, I have forgotten what it is like in Glasgow. I know you are in Largs- but close enough!!!...[/quote]

Cross stitching (I was stitching a birth announcement thing) is finished thanks, except for the name, date and weight which'll have to go on once the baby arrives in November. I hope they don't give him too long a name as there's not that much space! If I can manage it I'll put on a pic. You're right we're only 35 miles from Glasgow, but I've found the weather can be different 5 miles along the coast! Today it is quite nice after a horrendous day of constant rain plus thunder & lightening yesterday. Just waiting for my neice to arrive to do my hair (colour and cut) - very handy to have a hairdresser in the family!
Need to get back and read pages 10 - 30 that I've skipped!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Life may be 'dull', but great to hear from you!


Tessa, I couldn't be more envious of your "dull" life.... as I am sure my 3M girls are also... (Myfanwy, Marianne and Malark Marge) Each seems to be going through so much right now....) It is ashame that your brother and his wife could not be placed somewhere together... or at least nearer.... but getting care is the most important.... Glad to see you back.

I see the cross stitch up now... So cute..... If they overdue the name, you could always make that flag a little longer....


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Tried to catch up on all of you but no time to add anything as I am off for the food banks and classes for Mother, her provider and me. I will get the Blazer today with a new battery and they usually clean the vehicles up beautifully for just doing it. Talk at ya lataaaaaaaa... joe p.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marge.... Hope the pain is getting to a manageable level for awhile. I was looking back and seeing the dilemna with the Stage 4 narcotic..... I'm sure this is foolish to ask, given you are a nurse, but could your Dr. not do a longer term script or is it possible for him to request through a mail service? I realize you have to go in and sign, as a rule, but seems something could be worked out, give you are on it for a bit. I hate it when pain gets ahead of me...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning everyone. Hope you are all doing well, just getting ready to start getting caught up. 

We are having a Fiber Arts Fair in Scottsbluff, Ne next month and Stepmom and I are going, Yay!!!

Going to get some things done around the house and then off to knitting group this afternoon, should be fun, it'll be my first time at a knitting group besides you all, can't wait. 

Well, I'm off to try getting caught up, Sphynx isn't helping, and now she's discovered coffee. Oh my... now I need a cup with a lid or I won't get any. lol


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Myfanwy.... Drat, just missed you. Please do what you can to lighten your load..... I know you have to have major worries with the heart problem right now, and Fale, but depression will only make it all the worse.... Do you take any kind or anxiety med.? If not, maybe a call to the Dr. during this long wait to see the specialist.... I know that a nice walk helps me.... So simple... now to just get out of this chair..... and take my own advise.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver, Daralene, and Myfanwy, great pictures, thank you for sharing. Daralene, great idea about taking a picture of a picture, I'm going to try that as a way to email my brother some family pics.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Joe P said:


> Tried to catch up on all of you but no time to add anything as I am off for the food banks and classes for Mother, her provider and me. I will get the Blazer today with a new battery and they usually clean the vehicles up beautifully for just doing it. Talk at ya lataaaaaaaa... joe p.


And just what classes are you all taking? Teasing, Joe. Pretty sure you meant glasses... We picked up new ones for mom, but she says she only needs them for reading and so won't wear them for a day or two, like I suggested till she finds the 'sweet spot" easily.... It has been a long time since she has had real glasses. Just a little frustrated because she was the one who wanted to go to a regular eye Dr. and get them... I think she was really just wanting him to up the magnification more than drugstore..... and he, of course, did the entire correction.... Maybe whe she feels a little better and actually does some reading, she will adjust quicker.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

OK... I *may* have a friend coming to knit.... maybe... so I think I'll get dressed, do a little pick-up and iron a little? Now that is a horrible idea..... Maybe I need to take a "chill pill" and rethink that thought....... See you all later.... Take care all....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

that is lovely, Kate!! Jynx has an excellent idea of lengthening the flag if he has a long name!!!...



KateB said:


> I was only 38-9 when it happened to us- my goodness how different to coping with a similar situation, at 66. I think the issue with my heart is getting me down a bit. Depression can render one less energetic. Even 4 years ago I had more energy being there for my Dad- while he was in the resthome.
> How is the cross stitching coming on? I have so many weather bugs up, I have forgotten what it is like in Glasgow. I know you are in Largs- but close enough!!!...


Cross stitching (I was stitching a birth announcement thing) is finished thanks, except for the name, date and weight which'll have to go on once the baby arrives in November. I hope they don't give him too long a name as there's not that much space! If I can manage it I'll put on a pic. You're right we're only 35 miles from Glasgow, but I've found the weather can be different 5 miles along the coast! Today it is quite nice after a horrendous day of constant rain plus thunder & lightening yesterday. Just waiting for my neice to arrive to do my hair (colour and cut) - very handy to have a hairdresser in the family!
Need to get back and read pages 10 - 30 that I've skipped![/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Myfanwy.... Drat, just missed you. Please do what you can to lighten your load..... I know you have to have major worries with the heart problem right now, and Fale, but depression will only make it all the worse.... Do you take any kind or anxiety med.? If not, maybe a call to the Dr. during this long wait to see the specialist.... I know that a nice walk helps me.... So simple... now to just get out of this chair..... and take my own advise.


I am on a thing called aripiprazole- which is supposed to stop me going 'high'- that is my danger time- but we also have a very good afterhours phone in service. Usually the people there are very supportive- and with computers they are able to track how one is coping. We also have a phoneline 'Healthline' which is very reassuring when I am worried about heart issues. Watching the lady clean my bathroom yesterday reminded me of times when I would have had that sort of energy- things can 'creep up' a bit on you! We have a GP visit booked for tomorrow morning, and we have asked to be collected and returned home- this is through the Waikato Tribe- Tainui- part of their compensation deal for Land confiscations during the Maori Wars of the Victorian era- they set up this excellent medical practice- we just have to contribute when we are able. And now we are both on the 'pension' we have free consultations. Friday I have to see the Psychiatrist- not quite sure why he needs to see me so soon after my last visit- he is a very fine Pakistani- the one who agrees with me it is not bi-polar but PTS disorder- such a relief to have someone who actually listened to me instead of being judgemental. 
I am getting out in a week or two for a long walk over to see a new friend from Fiji [of Indian birth] now that Ramadan is over I can visit for a meal during the day- I absolutely love Indian cooking. And shortly I am planning to visit the Afghan family I am friendly with- Shakila is moving into a new house, so that will be good to see- Her husband is in 'Real Estate' so I am expecting something rather 'flash'! On my walk round to Savitri's house I will call in on a Rarotongan friend, who is a great gardener. I just need motivation to get out of the house. I am so scared of the large dogs roaming the area- until I can get Ringo his 'operation'- and hopefully he will be less agressive to other dogs!! [then we can walk together again, hopefully- at the moment he is a major embarrassment!] it is rising 3 am, and I better go lie down for a bit- the bread for breakfast is under way- my goodness what would I do without my machine- kneading which I used to love- is so hard on my arthritic fingers, and arms!!!
So although this started as a reply to Jynx, it is a sort of catch up to several- especially Kaye- I do so envy you your little Sphynx- high jinks at present but also great fun- but we just don't have the resources to be responsible cat owners at the moment- the two dogs are my major luxury.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

KateB said:


> I
> 
> Cross stitching (I was stitching a birth announcement thing) is finished thanks, except for the name, date and weight which'll have to go on once the baby arrives in November. I hope they don't give him too long a name as there's not that much space! If I can manage it I'll put on a pic. ...


I really like that!

And... I need to complain a little - I frogged - again - for a ... 5th, I think, time the top part of the latest tunic I am designing, and still not glad with the way it looks am changing it - again! - and I actually made 1 sleeve even last time... and there are all good chances the yarn will not be enough with the new way I am making the top part, and I ordered this yarn from Russia, and the delivery is... more than 20 days and I do not want to order more, for I don't know how it will turn out and what I will make... 
And... uaaaaa....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > I
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Glad you have some plans for getting out... The first step is always the hardest..... I have one load of wash in and back in chair!!! Will make a couple phone calls and then get cracking. I can't imagine getting up to make bread every morning...... Get some rest....


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Aoch! Bread...
Forgot about it in the morning... and so now when I came back for work there is none... Well, we'll be on a diet till much later in the evening, hahaha.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like wonderful fun! I never thought of the roads and bridges! My grandkids would love that!


daralene said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Home-made pizza was a hit. Grandson helped roll out the dough -- and in the meantime, built mountains and roads with the extra portions! We made 4 different kinds all on 1/2 regular-1/2 whole wheat crusts: Bryce's: Plain pizza sauce and mozzarella cheese - he doesn't know that I put some blended zucchini and yellow squash in the pizza sauce!
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello everyone, thank you for the photos you have posted. I love to see what is going on with you all and where you live 

I retrieved my husband's brother and sis-in-law from the airport this morning. They had a nice visit with their son in New York. They don't travel a lot and the stress of it all was evident on their faces. I fed them coffee and banana bread and sent them on their way home  

THEN, I went to the store to finally purchase the pressure cooker canner that I have been coveting for a while now. Look out tomatoes...here I come 

Please all, take good care...chat later,
Kathy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I just got a call from my daughter #2...my BIL has passed away. We just found out about 2 1/2 weeks ago that he had cancer...thought he had about a year, but apparently it either advanced very rapidly or he just wasn't honest about how bad it was at the time he told the family. She's pretty upset--he was probably her favorite/best remembered of all her uncles on her dad's side.



HandyFamily said:


> I need to complain a little - I frogged - again - for a ... 5th, I think, time the top part of the latest tunic I am designing, and still not glad with the way it looks am changing it - again! - and I actually made 1 sleeve even last time... and there are all good chances the yarn will not be enough with the new way I am making the top part, and I ordered this yarn from Russia, and the delivery is... more than 20 days and I do not want to order more, for I don't know how it will turn out and what I will make...
> And... uaaaaa....


I am right there with you on the trials and tribulations of designing a thing. I seem to be back on track with the shawl again, but I don't think I'll really feel comfortable until I'm past the row where it all went south before; then I'll breathe a sigh of relief and perhaps move forward more confidently. I'd just begun to move a lifeline when it happened, so this time, I'm threading them all the way through *before* starting a new row instead of letting it slide along as I go!

We also had a rabbit named Snowball--"the heathen bunny from Hell"! She would hop around the house and was pretty good about using her tray, but for some reason she loved my husband's socks and always wanted to nibble on them--while he was wearing them. We'd gotten her for youngest DD but she ended up being afraid of the bunny, so of course I took care of it until we found someone to take it. When I was a kid, we raised rabbits, but they were never in the house; if I ever had one again, it would definitely have to stay outside.



Edith M said:


> So many with health and family problems. I wish I could give each one a big hug and make it all better. Since I can't do that I will send prayers and healing thoughts your way.
> 
> Even though it was a rough summer I do not look forward to winter. The older I get the less I see of interest in snow. It makes a pretty picture but building a snowman should be done with a nice white yarn while sitting in my cozy arm chair.
> 
> AS to this weeks receipes, where should I start? Sam's baked oatmeal is in the oven right now and smells so yummy. BTW sam. I added 1 teaspoon of cinnamon and a half cup of ground walnuts. Hope you don't mind.


I'm with you, Edith--I think of my friends here often and wish I had a magic wand to make things better.

And I LOVE your idea of building a snowman! :mrgreen: I am a bit worried that our winter may be harsh--with the drought having to break sometime, I hope it is really not over the winter.

I haven't made the oatmeal yet (too hot for the oven and not the right ingredients for the crockpot recipe), but I had also planned to put some cinnamon in it. We love cinnamon.

Youngest DD's job might be "on" again--she should know by Saturday. If not, she'll look elsewhere; luckily, it's about time for seasonal work to start, so she should be able to find something, even if temporary.

Now I need to get off my duff and do something--still haven't gotten that other desk cleaned off in my workroom and I need to do some work in here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Glad you have some plans for getting out... The first step is always the hardest..... I have one load of wash in and back in chair!!! Will make a couple phone calls and then get cracking. I can't imagine getting up to make bread every morning...... Get some rest....


the breadmaking helps with the insomnia!!! Makes it all worthwhile- Fale first- because domestic peace works better when a certain gentleman has a full tummy! Then on to mine when the machine has cooled enough to start over!
Just calculated I have been bread baking 48 years!!! so that is a long history of kneading- it is such brilliant therapy- bashing away- as good as a voodoo dolly I am sure- and a lot safer!!!...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just got a call from my daughter #2...my BIL has passed away. We just found out about 2 1/2 weeks ago that he had cancer...thought he had about a year, but apparently it either advanced very rapidly or he just wasn't honest about how bad it was at the time he told the family. She's pretty upset--he was probably her favorite/best remembered of all her uncles on her dad's side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the chuckle- I really must look up this lifeline thing you talk of- I have never encountered it! my designing such as it is just involves stocking stitch, or garter- and my one attempt into aranwork, oh and I will happily create my own fairisle designs- rather love doing that!

And not least sorry to hear of the BIL!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> [
> 
> I really like that!
> 
> ...


And some days it just seems to go on and on, doesn't it? Then we feel as if we're whining about poor, pitiful me when that wasn't our intention at all. But it's all okay, Handy Family, because that's what friends are for--to listen and offer a shoulder to lean on when friends need them.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

hear hear, Joy!


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

Tessa - Love the crosstitch. I used to do a lot of it but now seem to be always knitting. Sure I will do some again when I can.A few wips in a drawer somewhere lol.

Myfanwy - That sounds a really good service at the GPs. So glad you've got that. People are unfortunatly so judgemental when it comes to mental health issues. I've had a couple of breakdowns and it was so then. A (good) friend could not even visit or talk to me when I had one. The friendship fizzled out in the end. I know even some doctors have problems being understanding. Hope all goes well with you, at least you have the right diagnosis now. God Bless.x


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Have been enjoying all the pictures and stories of everyone's families. So sorry that so many seem to be dealing with issues with again parents. We are just starting to get into that area with MIL. She has finally decided that she shouldnt drive out of town. Has macular degeneration (sp?) and gets shots in the back of her eye that help with reading but not distance. Though she will drive the 1/2 mile to our house "its not too far". Too many semis in my opinion for her to be out there also. My mom has had a quadruple bypass about 5 years ago now and moved back home to be closer to me and the grandkids. She is doing well, trying to eat better and exercise more after the dr told her at the last visit that she needed a psychiatrist and to take her meds the way they were ordered not the way she wants to take them. 

Break is over back to work. Hugs to all and my prayers for patience and quick happy resolutions for all!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I've just caught to page 40 after a rather busy morning--defrosted the chest freezer in the basement and re-organized it to get the older stuff out so the harvest from garden and bowhunting (hopefully) will have room for storage. 

Found the 3 and 1/2 gallon bags of grapes frozen just before we left for class reunions last Sept/Oct in Illinois. DD was going to learn to make grape jelly, but she never seemed to find the interest when I had time and vice versa. The grapes are now thawing/simmering on the cook top and the 4 quarts of fresh tomatoes from DH's garden are cooking in preparation for canning them yet today.

And I found a goodly portion of the venison we put into the freezer late in the season last winter--mostly bone-in pieces and 6 quarts of frozen white fish from the neighbor's successful trips to the local lake, that I didn't know were in there. Thanks, Hubby, for the surprise!! I'm assuming the fish is catfish because that has become the entree for tonight's menu.

Phew!! I'm getting tired already and the day's only half over.

Back to the kitchen . . . Have a good afternoon. I've got an hour before I need to get Tim from school. Later.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Catfish is my favorite, both for catching and eating. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oddball said:


> Tessa - Love the crosstitch. I used to do a lot of it but now seem to be always knitting. Sure I will do some again when I can.A few wips in a drawer somewhere lol.
> 
> Myfanwy - That sounds a really good service at the GPs. So glad you've got that. People are unfortunatly so judgemental when it comes to mental health issues. I've had a couple of breakdowns and it was so then. A (good) friend could not even visit or talk to me when I had one. The friendship fizzled out in the end. I know even some doctors have problems being understanding. Hope all goes well with you, at least you have the right diagnosis now. God Bless.x


the GP practice is brilliant- you can have ultra sound, physiotherapy- budgeting advice- the dentist- a pharmacy- and all culturally sensitive- one young receptionist had learned to speak Arabic- because there were so many Iraqi refugees. For a population of 4 million our intake of refugees makes for a very multi cultural society. we are about 15K away from the main refugee centre, where they sort out quarantine issues adaptation to NZ society, accommodation [golly that spelling looks odd]- language lessons etc, etc.
I have met some amazing people in hospital- but lost friends too- who just could not handle that I was in the psychiatric ward. Some of my worst experiences have been when the police get involved- that is the law here- and police are not well trained in handling the ill- they tend to hand cuff you- and I get more and more distressed because I can feel the situation getting more and more out of control. distressed I quite acknowledge I can become incoherent- but that is not a mental illness in itself!!!
My Comunity support worker is being withdrawn because of a District Health Board shuffle around- I will really miss her- no idea what sort of service the new agency will provide [I need spellcheck for KP- can't access it- always have trouble working out where there are doubled letters] [minorly dislexic]


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

My post was sposed to say aging parents not again parents


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> My post was sposed to say aging parents not again parents


dear puplover- if you go back to your first post- within an hour- you can click on edit- and edit out the typos!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> My post was sposed to say aging parents not again parents


I didn't even notice--just read "aging" and moved on.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Again I am trying to play catch-up and it is not happening. So I will just put my 2 cents worth in now.
> 
> So many with health and family problems. I wish I could give each one a big hug and make it all better. Since I can't do that I will send prayers and healing thoughts your way.
> 
> ...


 :roll: seems i am never to catch up, so i am jumping in here.
you were talking about tracking heritage, my dads mom is indian, his dad was a germon,we were getting our lineage in order and doing the family tree, just lost out on her side, because back in that time, no one kept records on the reservation and so we reached a dead end. granma fulbright looks indian and dad favors her the most and i favor dad the most. moms side of fam. has irish and her great gran was married off the reservation, we have some of the old tin type pictures of her and not much more about her. so if you can track your family tree, don't wait till the older generation are all gone, because they hold the answers.
marianne, i hate so bad that you lost your husband in a huricane, i worry about my neice, she lives in sarasota, florida and is on the bay area. she said they have schools closed. wish she would get her butt back to nashville where her mom is. but alas a boyfriend is there :roll: 
marianne, i hope you continue to get better and get good news, you have such a beautiful spirit.
marlark marge, you take care of yourself also, get some rest and be good to yourself. pamper yourself, you deserve it.
barbra, your dog hershey is a real cutie pie, sam is that what your babies look like. i took maddi for a walk we took some soup around the block to my MIL, trying to get the madhatter used to her harness and leash, i think she did pretty good for her first real walking trip. such a peronality this little snorkie has. 
we also did the rabbit thing, we inherited my neices big lopp earred black and white rabbit. we had him for 7 yrs he lived in our yard, fully fenced, he was always put in a cage at nitetime, but he ran me over that yard many a nite, trying to get him into the cage, we would almost be at the door, when he would whirl around and hiss at me and back to the lower part of the yard he would go. one time, i did it so many times,and i finally told bj i hope something big carries his butt off in the nite, well, bj goes out and buggs goes right into the cage one try. he had the funniest personality & so nosey, if you were with someone and were setting outside on the other side of house, around the house he would come at a run, and come right up in the middle to see what was going on. if you were eating anything, he would try to sniff out what it was. everyone loved to stop and watch him once they figured out he was not a big cat. But forget flowers while he was around :shock: unless i used chicken wire, he would mow it down.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sunrise Wednesday, 29th, August. Two more days of Winter!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks, Sam... that is the goal.......
> 
> Marge... Mom moved here from another state over 8 hours away. She realized she needed a little more help and has always liked Texas, my DH and there is another sibling about an hour away, though he is still working... plus my grown girls and GD's.... She wanted to be near me, walking distance, but can't find it on her own or won't try. NONE of her friends are here.... At 91, she has outlived most of them anyway. Those that she left in the other state had already started to let the family know she needed some more help. I have tried to offer her independent opportunities here by using the city shuttle, Sr. Center, go with her to neighborhood meetings to meet neighbors... That is all for "old people" and she has no interest in it. I take her for hair, eyes, medical.... family gatherings, sports events, groceries, minimal shopping. She never handled the money, Dad did, and she really has to be watched carefully. We already have a problem with 'donations' and things she sees on TV... I don't think we want her out without a family member - except for very routine things.
> 
> ...


Jinx take care of yourself, you will be of no good to anyone, if you get down. we are still in the beginning stages of getting dad into a nurseing home, we have been talking about it with him, he gets smart about it, but we just have to go through this, mom is getting down herself, she is going to have some knee repair surgery herself, and will go to that nursing home for her rehab, so we hope he will adjust by the time she is to go home, really other than the change, he should be happy, he loves to have someone wait on him and do everything for him. it has really taken its tole on mom though, she is 7 yrs younger, it will be a change for mom also, being alone after 62 yrs. but she hopefully has many more yrs ahead of her. its sad, but we will be there one day also.
hey jinx, i just noticed your pic, i think that was my hairstyle for my first prom. did you always wear your hair like that or was that for an occasion. i thought i was uptown, and tried to make that hair style last for days.i will be praying about your situation and that you can get some answers about it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> marianne, i hate so bad that you lost your husband in a huricane, iworry about my neice, she lives in sarasota, florida and is on the bay area. she said they have schools closed. wish she would get her but back to nashville where her mom is. but alas a boyfriend is there :roll:


I hear the same thing from my mother every time I talk to her--when are you moving back? For several reasons, I'd like to, but it's a hard call to make when so many factors are involved.

I've decided to try charting the same pattern a different way to see what that looks like (another version on the shawl); now, if only I could knit as fast as I can chart! :roll:


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I was only 38-9 when it happened to us- my goodness how different to coping with a similar situation, at 66. I think the issue with my heart is getting me down a bit. Depression can render one less energetic. Even 4 years ago I had more energy being there for my Dad- while he was in the resthome.
> How is the cross stitching coming on? I have so many weather bugs up, I have forgotten what it is like in Glasgow. I know you are in Largs- but close enough!!!...


Cross stitching (I was stitching a birth announcement thing) is finished thanks, except for the name, date and weight which'll have to go on once the baby arrives in November. I hope they don't give him too long a name as there's not that much space! If I can manage it I'll put on a pic. You're right we're only 35 miles from Glasgow, but I've found the weather can be different 5 miles along the coast! Today it is quite nice after a horrendous day of constant rain plus thunder & lightening yesterday. Just waiting for my neice to arrive to do my hair (colour and cut) - very handy to have a hairdresser in the family!
Need to get back and read pages 10 - 30 that I've skipped![/quote]

wow, you did a great job, hard to think this is only your second project. wow, i would never have made it. i have a friend who still does cross stitch, i used to, but my eyes just couldn't handle it. thus my water color classes and knitting. i love to see cross stitch work like this, my friend has many projects around her home, that she has finished and framed. just beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> sunrise Wednesday, 29th, August. Two more days of Winter!


Wow! I love this picture!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I was too late, I tried. Thanks for the tip though, I can use all the help I can get!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thank you for the great pictures darowil - whats the difference between a wallabe and a kangaroo?

sam



darowil said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Darowil, how fascinating to hear your adventures. Your life and your daughter's life could be a movie, including DH, of course and his experiences. Do you mean you were walking on the back of the crocodile? I think I misunderstood :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

edith - i always thought recipes gave the general jist of how to make something - that there was always room for experimenting. i never thought of cinnamon and walnuts. sounds good.

sam



Edith M said:


> AS to this weeks receipes, where should I start? Sam's baked oatmeal is in the oven right now and smells so yummy. BTW sam. I added 1 teaspoon of cinnamon and a half cup of ground walnuts. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

jheiens said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > And... I need to complain a little - I frogged - again - for a ... 5th, I think, time the top part of the latest tunic I am designing, and still not glad with the way it looks am changing it - again! - and I actually made 1 sleeve even last time... and there are all good chances the yarn will not be enough with the new way I am making the top part, and I ordered this yarn from Russia, and the delivery is... more than 20 days and I do not want to order more, for I don't know how it will turn out and what I will make...
> ...


Thanks so much, that was comforting...

My husband's oldest brother was here just now, he and the family live in US and we only got to see him like once in a few years and his wife maybe once a year - they nearly never come here together, so that one of them can be here more often - i.e. at least one - to take care of things... And I've never even seen their children, grown up now, only on picture... Sad, a little, all that km that separate families...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

what a beautiful job you did on the cross stitch - tried it once - my hand was just not steady enough.

sam

Cross stitching (I was stitching a birth announcement thing) is finished thanks, except for the name, date and weight which'll have to go on once the baby arrives in November. I hope they don't give him too long a name as there's not that much space! If I can manage it I'll put on a pic. You're right we're only 35 miles from Glasgow, but I've found the weather can be different 5 miles along the coast! Today it is quite nice after a horrendous day of constant rain plus thunder & lightening yesterday. Just waiting for my neice to arrive to do my hair (colour and cut) - very handy to have a hairdresser in the family!
Need to get back and read pages 10 - 30 that I've skipped![/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > sunrise Wednesday, 29th, August. Two more days of Winter!
> ...


Thank you Handy Family- I have a weather bug for Sofia- because of my cousin who works there for much of the year, sometimes it is hotter for you than places like Mumbai, Dubai and other desert climates- and yet so quickly you can have almost chilly temperatures!!! I love how you are able to embed your photos- I am not at all sure how you manage to do that- but it makes for a really lovely receipt!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

handyfamily - i am sure it will turn out lovely - you will have to post a picture of it when you are done. we love pictures.

so good of you to stop by for a visit and a cuppa - i was beginning to wonder where you were. come back real soon.

sam



HandyFamily said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > I
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

size usually- Sam- wallabies in NZ [imported] are about the same size as my corgi- where as a kangaroo stands taller than your vehicle- unless it is a bus or truck [lorry]



preston said:


> thank you for the great pictures darowil - whats the difference between a wallabe and a kangaroo?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

myfanwy - a lifeline is a scrap of yarn or thread threaded through every stitch that is on the needle - if you need to frog - all you need to do it fron to the lifeline - follow the scrap yarn with your needle and the stitches are all back on the needle the right way. when you are doing something really lacy it helps to put in a lifeline every five or six rows - it is almost impossible to frog and then get the stitches back on the right way.

hope this helps.

sam

[thanks for the chuckle- I really must look up this lifeline thing you talk of- I have never encountered it! my designing such as it is just involves stocking stitch, or garter- and my one attempt into aranwork, oh and I will happily create my own fairisle designs- rather love doing that!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

good to see you pup lover - come visit again as soon as you can.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Have been enjoying all the pictures and stories of everyone's families. So sorry that so many seem to be dealing with issues with again parents. We are just starting to get into that area with MIL. She has finally decided that she shouldnt drive out of town. Has macular degeneration (sp?) and gets shots in the back of her eye that help with reading but not distance. Though she will drive the 1/2 mile to our house "its not too far". Too many semis in my opinion for her to be out there also. My mom has had a quadruple bypass about 5 years ago now and moved back home to be closer to me and the grandkids. She is doing well, trying to eat better and exercise more after the dr told her at the last visit that she needed a psychiatrist and to take her meds the way they were ordered not the way she wants to take them.
> 
> Break is over back to work. Hugs to all and my prayers for patience and quick happy resolutions for all!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> sunrise Wednesday, 29th, August. Two more days of Winter!


We had so much fog this morning that no one saw the sun rise, Myfanwy. Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > sunrise Wednesday, 29th, August. Two more days of Winter!
> ...


does fog in your part of the world mean you are getting some rain at last? Where abouts are you in relation to Sam in Defiance? I could look on my Atlas- but Ohio is pretty small- I probably need a road map to find Defiance again- although I finally found where I had put my magnifying glass, I inherited from my Dad- it would create a brilliant fire [boy scout style!]


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorlena, so sorry about your BIL. Even though it was somewhat expected, it happened way sooner than you thought. I hope your DD is ok.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

preston said:


> edith - i always thought recipes gave the general jist of how to make something - that there was always room for experimenting. i never thought of cinnamon and walnuts. sounds good.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

not quite the angle I wanted but further to the sunrise- a wintery 'scape.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


Myfanwy, our drought broke a couple of weeks ago about the same time as the heat wave did. We've had to mow the place and till and weed the garden several times each. The garden has taken off and looks really lush. Cucumber succumbed to the dreaded beetles, the rabbits ate the beet tops before they could get any size on them, but the okra plants look like shrubs. Now if they will just blossom and bear, we will be in great shape for the harvest. We didn't get much from last year's okra planting.

As for our location from Sam, we are pretty much due east very near the Pennsylvania state line--southeast of Cleveland and and northwest of Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania--quite rural and sparsely populated. It's not quite the smallest community we've ever lived in but a long way from the largest one!!

Because the ''cold'' front moved through last night following the humid and rainy weather we've had since Sunday, we had the fog today. Not any where near what you may have experienced in Great Britain, but thick enough to make driving a bit hazardous.

About time to check in on Tim and start dinner prep. Back later.

Ohio Joy


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i think we are on opposite sides of the state myfanwy - i am northwest and joy is northeast section. two hundred miles give or take.

sam

i might add that when the fog gets too thick school is late or even sometimes when the fog doesn't burn off school is called off for the day. this is usually a problem just in the fall.

i wonder why our seasons don't match yours. you said spring starts in two days - fall doesn't start here until 22 september.



myfanwy said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

if you throw some ham and a couple of eggs into the scallopped potatoes you almost have a one dish meal.

sam



jheiens said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > edith - i always thought recipes gave the general jist of how to make something - that there was always room for experimenting. i never thought of cinnamon and walnuts. sounds good.
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

beautiful picture myfanwy - it looks like winter - i know that look well - not looking forward to it.

sam



myfanwy said:


> not quite the angle I wanted but further to the sunrise- a wintery 'scape.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow - never thought of putting eggs in with scalloped potatoes....I've done ham and onions. The eggs would be wonderful in there.



preston said:


> if you throw some ham and a couple of eggs into the scallopped potatoes you almost have a one dish meal.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > jheiens said:
> ...


We had some quite bad fogs this winter- relatively unusual- The International Airport was closed down- that is about 10k west north west of us, although we are also directly on the flight path in to the approach circuit. I am sorry you lost so much of your harvest- but not surprised from what Sam has been describing- here's hoping for your okra!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love all the pictures shared at this tea party. Love the photos of ancestors---so good to remember where we came from. And, the sunrises and sunsets -- the one from Hawaii reminds me of a picture we took while there almost 10 years ago now---will have to dig it out. I'm with Sam - not looking forward to winter...with as odd as a summer we've had, I'm afraid our winter will be off-kilter too with lots of snow.

Love the cross stitch -- I have some kits in my needlework bag that also has some crewel kits. I love doing them, but for some reason have been more enthralled with crocheting and knitting these past few years. I don't think any of my work ever turned out that beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

preston said:


> i think we are on opposite sides of the state myfanwy - i am northwest and joy is northeast section. two hundred miles give or take.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


possibly government decree in our case- could also be that your winters being harsher than ours your spring takes longer to get there. My little magnolia stellata is now in bloom, as are the freesias.

woopsy, read the seasons the other way round!!!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> Just have time to get on, but haven't had time to read this or last weeks yet. Hope you & yours are all well or at least improving. I have been taking antibiotics which really live up to the name "kill or cure" I'm not dead yet & am on the last day, but it's been a close thing I feel. Lol. I'm not sure yet they've worked!! hope so or I may not get my knee replacement.
> 
> We've been to see my brother who has had to go into a home & his wife who has osteoporosis & has broken several bones in her lower spine, probably through trying to lift him & turn him. She is in agony & couldn't even go to see him go to the home, but at least she has that problem solved now by friends & family. As she lives so far away from us her neighbour had to look for a suitable home, difficult as the places were going before she could get to them, so many people have been affected by govt. cuts in care homes.
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness. How awful for you with your brother and his wife. Then there's you....What happened with you that you needed antibiotics. Hope you are ok too?
How wonderful that you got out in the boat. Know that was fun even if it was a little windy with the tide going the wrong way. Here's to your good health and lots of probiotics after those antibiotics.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> I was only 38-9 when it happened to us- my goodness how different to coping with a similar situation, at 66. I think the issue with my heart is getting me down a bit. Depression can render one less energetic. Even 4 years ago I had more energy being there for my Dad- while he was in the resthome.
> How is the cross stitching coming on? I have so many weather bugs up, I have forgotten what it is like in Glasgow. I know you are in Largs- but close enough!!!...


Cross stitching (I was stitching a birth announcement thing) is finished thanks, except for the name, date and weight which'll have to go on once the baby arrives in November. I hope they don't give him too long a name as there's not that much space! If I can manage it I'll put on a pic. You're right we're only 35 miles from Glasgow, but I've found the weather can be different 5 miles along the coast! Today it is quite nice after a horrendous day of constant rain plus thunder & lightening yesterday. Just waiting for my neice to arrive to do my hair (colour and cut) - very handy to have a hairdresser in the family!
Need to get back and read pages 10 - 30 that I've skipped![/quote]
___________________________________________
Just beautiful Kate and for only your second one it is fabulous. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
What a lovely gift and here's to a short name.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > i think we are on opposite sides of the state myfanwy - i am northwest and joy is northeast section. two hundred miles give or take.
> ...


________________________________________
Myfanwy...You are also nearer to the equator, I believe :?: :?: That would make a difference as to when the season starts.

Our official dates might be the same Sam, but we get 2 weeks less growing season at both ends, 2 less in the spring and 2 less in the fall as the cold starts sooner and ends sooner. How I would love those 4 wks of warmer weather and more time for our garden to grow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes that could be it also! we are about on a parallel with Barcelona I think it is. Spain of course gets hotter being continental.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Tried to catch up but it's storming out so I have to shut down... power is going on and off.. real bummer, would hate to be in the path of the storm with the weather here so bad! Be Back laters :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> yes that could be it also! we are about on a parallel with Barcelona I think it is. Spain of course gets hotter being continental.


Just out of curiosity, I googled and got this: Approximate distance as the crow flies in miles from Albuquerque United States to Auckland New Zealand is 7059 miles or 11357.93 Kilometers.

Funny, it surely doesn't seem that far when we're talking! 

Marianne, hunker down and stay safe! Here's hoping the storm passes quickly and with no serious damage.

I was going to make banana pudding for dessert tonight, but the bananas seem to have gotten overripe very fast...maybe I'll just make the pudding and turn the bananas into bread instead.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

the weather report tonight said we would likely see rain (due to the hurricane) on sunday.

sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I wish we would. Sigh. I said the other day that this perpetual sunshine is making me cranky! And it's true. :shock:

I put the banana bread in to bake--those bananas aren't going to wait for it to cool down--and figured since I had the oven on anyway, why not put the oatmeal in too? So they are cooking...will let you all know how it turns out. I abandoned all pretense of having a "healthy snack" when I looked in the cupboard and all I had to throw in was sunflower seeds and white chocolate chips. :mrgreen: Plus some cinnamon!

I'll try to remember to post the recipe for the bread (chocolate banana) later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Tried to catch up but it's storming out so I have to shut down... power is going on and off.. real bummer, would hate to be in the path of the storm with the weather here so bad! Be Back laters :thumbup: :thumbup:


When you get to read this, Marianne, hope the storm has passed you by without incident!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > yes that could be it also! we are about on a parallel with Barcelona I think it is. Spain of course gets hotter being continental.
> ...


You surely know it is a long way when you come to fly it! It seemed to take for ever crossing Australia last year on route to Dubai!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Gosh, Sam, it is too technical for my pea-brain to encompass let along try to explain. My sister is very involved in breeding this particular breed, and she will only breed her dog to a third generation Australian Miniature Labradoodle (if I have that right).



preston said:


> what a cute dog - what mated with the poodle?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

KateB said:


> I was only 38-9 when it happened to us- my goodness how different to coping with a similar situation, at 66. I think the issue with my heart is getting me down a bit. Depression can render one less energetic. Even 4 years ago I had more energy being there for my Dad- while he was in the resthome.
> How is the cross stitching coming on? I have so many weather bugs up, I have forgotten what it is like in Glasgow. I know you are in Largs- but close enough!!!...


Cross stitching (I was stitching a birth announcement thing) is finished thanks, except for the name, date and weight which'll have to go on once the baby arrives in November. I hope they don't give him too long a name as there's not that much space! If I can manage it I'll put on a pic. You're right we're only 35 miles from Glasgow, but I've found the weather can be different 5 miles along the coast! Today it is quite nice after a horrendous day of constant rain plus thunder & lightening yesterday. Just waiting for my neice to arrive to do my hair (colour and cut) - very handy to have a hairdresser in the family!
Need to get back and read pages 10 - 30 that I've skipped![/quote]

That's amazing.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Supper's over and cleaned up. Don was quite pleased with his choice of scallopped potatoes, the catfish which he helped to slice from the fillet of a huge local fish (something he'd never done before) sides and, of course, the last of the sweet potato pie. He and Tim both think pie is the best choice for dessert if Gram (me) made it.

I'm getting tired; it's been a long, busy day. Tomorrow ladies and gentlemen. Hugs to all, Ohio Joy


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

BarbaraSD said:


> Bea, the Australian Labradoodle are the new designer breed. These dogs come in three sizes. My sister has an Australian Miniature Labradoodle and planning on breeding her dog (Hershey) when she comes into season. Her is a picture of her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> not quite the angle I wanted but further to the sunrise- a wintery 'scape.


Beautiful. Missed the sunset this morning and there were no clouds for the sunset, but it was a beautiful day and much cooler and comfortable. Enjoy seeing your early mornings. Guess you are 12:30 noon time Wed., and here we are finishing our Tuesday. I hadn't realized you were about where Barcelona is. I know that parts of Europe that are on the same latitude are warmer than here because of the Gulf Current. Guess I thought of you as right on the equator. LOL Need to look at that atlas again.
;-)


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

New use for a tea party tea pot when the tea isn't in it :wink:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-104790-1.html

Love it!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > not quite the angle I wanted but further to the sunrise- a wintery 'scape.
> ...


Samoa is very close to the equator- we stretch right down past the 45th parallel, as one approaches Gore or there abouts in the South Island. We have cold currents rather than warm Gulf streams.
You would have been spot on with the time- I have been outside and it is now 12-52pm, and I have half a line full drying- nice bit of breeze and sun. had to confiscate the dogs' bones, Rufus [the old mutt] was claiming both as his. And poor old Ringo was crossing his paws incase he peed inside- he is learning that I am not very thrilled about that one!
___________________________________________
Kaye, my friend Kay is rather impressed with your essential oil flea deterent- they have 4 labradors [sort of]. Kay is the only omnivore of the humans in their family- every one else is ovo-lacto vegetarian.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good evening all! Beautiful day today, but a little hot. I thought we might get some rain, but nothing yet. Watered the plants and now have 4 little tomatoes. The first one is growing, but still very green.

Watching baseball, and doing some knitting on the afghan for a wedding gift. I have 2 more to do. One wedding is in April, and the other is for a 1 year anniversary in October. I don't think I'll get that one finished. Still working on my mini Christmas stockings. I really need to start another project or continue on my bear or socks.

I went to the grocery store today, but already know of things I didn't get. Really should have made a list! DD and BF went out to eat and I had her leftovers. It was good, but I'm still hungry. Guess I'll find something else to eat later.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

preston said:


> myfanwy - a lifeline is a scrap of yarn or thread threaded through every stitch that is on the needle - if you need to frog - all you need to do it fron to the lifeline - follow the scrap yarn with your needle and the stitches are all back on the needle the right way. when you are doing something really lacy it helps to put in a lifeline every five or six rows - it is almost impossible to frog and then get the stitches back on the right way.
> 
> hope this helps.
> 
> ...


I'm about to start a lace project and plan to use a very small size circular needle for the lifeline. Then I figure I can knit the row off that if I have to unravel.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

jheiens said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > jheiens said:
> ...


so you are probably about half way between Sam and me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mjs said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy - a lifeline is a scrap of yarn or thread threaded through every stitch that is on the needle - if you need to frog - all you need to do it fron to the lifeline - follow the scrap yarn with your needle and the stitches are all back on the needle the right way. when you are doing something really lacy it helps to put in a lifeline every five or six rows - it is almost impossible to frog and then get the stitches back on the right way.
> ...


sounds a sensible idea -I need to check it out!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > preston said:
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm working with a size 2 (US), so I got out my 0 to use as a lifeline...it barely fit! lol


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm working with a size 2 (US), so I got out my 0 to use as a lifeline...it barely fit! lol


That's useful to know.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

About that estimate, maybe a little more or less, mjs. How are you tonight?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome back Gingerwitch and great to hear from you Marge. 

I had a bunny once, then we realized that was what I was severely allergic to so I don't go anywhere near a rabbit without several claritin and benydryl on hand. Everything from the throat up swell shut, not a pretty site. ;(

Well, I'm caught up to page 38 so I'm making headway. 

Had acorn squash with an iced coffee for lunch, Sphynx decided to join me, she drank coffee then when I set down the plate she ate whatever was left in the rind that she could get. lol...She also messed up the keyboard on the laptop this a.m., don't know what she did or how I fixed it but it was interesting how much damage a barely 2lb kitten can create. lol

Well, back to reading, oh, speaking of reading, I'm with you Dreamweaver, I love the feel and smell of books. I also am a firm believer of writing, I love to write, just to watch the creation of letters and word by my hand on paper it amazing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Beautiful baby cross stitch. I love cross stitch and have several started, unfortunately I rarely finish one, knitting seems to go so much faster. :roll:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I've had bunnies also. I got one when my class visited the district's Environmental Center. They gave me the cage and everything. One day, the kids got all excited and started yelling that the bunny was pulling out its hair! Later I found some little pink babies. My DD loved them when I brought them home, but I did give them all away. We already had too many pets!

I have seen quite a few lately in my neighborhood. They are so cute! I love how soft they are, but I will let them stay in the "wild."


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Myfanwy.... Drat, just missed you. Please do what you can to lighten your load..... I know you have to have major worries with the heart problem right now, and Fale, but depression will only make it all the worse.... Do you take any kind or anxiety med.? If not, maybe a call to the Dr. during this long wait to see the specialist.... I know that a nice walk helps me.... So simple... now to just get out of this chair..... and take my own advise.
> ...


So glad you are going to be able to get out and about and visit with friends, it's good for clearing the mind and spirit. 
Yes, she's a pistol, Bruno is so quiet compared but he tends to get into places he shouldn't be, he's also figured out how to bump the dinning room door open if I go to the kitchen and don't put the laundry basket in front of it, earlier today I caught him as he headed under the dishwasher we don't use, I'll have to be blocking that off tomorrow with some wood from Stepmothers house. Well, back to the catch up. Made it to page 40 now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna, so sorry to hear about your BIL, prayers and hugs to your family. 
Glad though that the shawl seems to be coming along, designing is certainly a test in fortitude isn't it?

Hope everything gets a go for you DD's job, that would be so awesome for her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

HandyFamily, I can sympathize with the frogging, it really sucks, but at least each time you find what doesn't work for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Tried to catch up but it's storming out so I have to shut down... power is going on and off.. real bummer, would hate to be in the path of the storm with the weather here so bad! Be Back laters :thumbup: :thumbup:


Marianne, stay safe.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


I'm so glad it helps.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow, I'm finally caught up!! Yay!! Now I'm going to wish you all a wonderful night/early morning, and hope and pray that anyone in the vicinity of Isaac (or any other storm out there) are safe and well through it's landing. 
Love you all, g'nite and hugs.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

my lab is large - the poodle is a standard - both have papers -the labrodoodles will be about the size of my hickory - she is just slightly smaller than a male lab. i really wouldn't mind keeping one of the pups - they make a great pet. we will see. heidi would have a cow. while she milks her cow i could be training the pup. lol

sam



daralene said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > Bea, the Australian Labradoodle are the new designer breed. These dogs come in three sizes. My sister has an Australian Miniature Labradoodle and planning on breeding her dog (Hershey) when she comes into season. Her is a picture of her.
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

smart idea mjs - never thought of that.

sam



mjs said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy - a lifeline is a scrap of yarn or thread threaded through every stitch that is on the needle - if you need to frog - all you need to do it fron to the lifeline - follow the scrap yarn with your needle and the stitches are all back on the needle the right way. when you are doing something really lacy it helps to put in a lifeline every five or six rows - it is almost impossible to frog and then get the stitches back on the right way.
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

not sure where lewisburg is but i would say you are about right.

sam

so you are probably about half way between Sam and me.[/quote]


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hey jinx, i just noticed your pic, i think that was my hairstyle for my first prom. did you always wear your hair like that or was that for an occasion. i thought i was uptown, and tried to make that hair style last for days.i will be praying about your situation and that you can get some answers about it.


Good luck with all the changes.. Change does become harder, the older we get, I do believe. As to hair, that picture was taken at my BIL's wedding.... It has become a bit of a family joke, as all 4 of us are in the big picture and I had made all the clothes for us girls. DH was a dashing figure at the time as well. It *was* all my hair.... and back in those days, the hair dressers really had to work or their money!!!!!! Now they charge to say "Hello".......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Sorlena, so sorry about your BIL. Even though it was somewhat expected, it happened way sooner than you thought. I hope your DD is ok.


And my thoughts too... My BFF's husband was only given 6 weeks, and every time I walked in the room he said "I'm still here".... but it was a blessing to have him go so quickly, as he went from working one day to being paralyzed that evening, with cancer. It is always a huge loss.... but a blessing to have any time to say those last important last things.......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

daralene said:


> New use for a tea party tea pot when the tea isn't in it :wink:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-104790-1.html
> Love it!!


I do that all the time with a plastic pitcher for taking projects to games and such... It was alsa a great way to not have cat so interested in the yarn and the handle makes it easy to throw in my bag, put down on the ground... etc...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne,,, I had no idea about your DH..... so very sorry. I would imagine that storms just put every last nerve you have on high alert...... where I actually enjoy them.... but not the damagethey can cause...... 

Myfanwy - Loved your pictures and, yes, can see where the breadmaking could be very useful.... I'd still be having jushaone kind of a morning though!!! We have a bread machine... another thing I must get rid of.... We love homemade bread so much that we know better than to make any.... We would eat a loaf a day....... 

Great that your GP services are so very complete as well. You would think that any stigma from being in a psychiatric ward would be greatly diminished by now.. It seems just aobut everyone I meet these days is on some kind of coping medication..... If a friend can't be with you through a crisis... of any kind.... then they were just passing through your life, not intended forever.... 

Well, speaking of those little mood altering pills, I had to take one this afternoon and it knocked my out.... but even with a nap (which I never take) I am tired and very worn out so I'm off to bed..... now that I'm all caught up... Everyone take care.... I may ven get a chance to readthe whole week, instead of just the week-ends this week. Haven't got a chair project going at the moment.... so more computer time..... Night all.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i'm with you jynx - almot two-thirty - well past my bedtime. time to push the kitten off my pillow and go to bed. see you on the morrow.

sam


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

mjs said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy - a lifeline is a scrap of yarn or thread threaded through every stitch that is on the needle - if you need to frog - all you need to do it fron to the lifeline - follow the scrap yarn with your needle and the stitches are all back on the needle the right way. when you are doing something really lacy it helps to put in a lifeline every five or six rows - it is almost impossible to frog and then get the stitches back on the right way.
> ...


What a super idea!!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I've missed most of the tea party. I'll have to go back and read it, but I had a prayer request in my email this morning with a request to pass it on. I don't know a group more willing to put somebody on their prayer list, so here it is:

> We are asking everyone to say a prayer for "Darkhorse" 3rd Battalion 5th Marines and their families. They are fighting it out in Afghanistan & they have lost 12 marines in 4 days.
>
>
> IT WOULD BE NICE TO SEE the message spread if more people could pass it on Nothing has been in the media about these guys because no one seems to care.
>
>
>
> They are: Justin Allen, 23; Brett Linley, 29; Matthew Weikert, 29; Justus Bartett, 27; Dave Santos, 21; Chase Stanley, 21; Jesse Reed, 26; Matthew Johnson, 21; Zachary Fisher, 24; Brandon King, 23; Christopher Goeke, 23; Sheldon Tate, 27. All are Marines that gave their lives for YOU this week.


I didn't check this with Snopes as I usually do things that are passed on in email, because I just woke up. I'll do that later. Those KIDS out there need prayers regardless.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning everyone, it's a 5 am now, I woke up around 330-400am unable to sleep as it's so humid, finally got up around 4:30 made DH's lunch, washed all the dishes and made a cup of coffee to have with a blueberry muffin. Hopefully I'll be able to go back in to sleep for a little while but I'm not counting on it, for some reason lately, once I'm up, I'm up. Ah well, more time for you all and knitting right?  No better combo around, well and my coffee of course, goes without saying. lol...
I'm going to start one of Stevielands Shawls soon as a Christmas gift and I'm definitely going to be using a lifeline, no way I'd attempt that without, found some beautiful yarn at the LYS for 2.50 a skein that I'm going to try it in. 

Wannabear, Prayers sent and positive energy going to them and their families, thank you for letting us know. 

Dreamweaver, I remember the days when ladies went to the beauty shop to get their hair "set" every week, lol... if they had charged what is charged today, we would have had many less elegant looking housewives wouldn't we? lol... Amazingly enough, my Aunt still goes once a week.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, what is your Roomba model number? Amazon has some on sale so I thought I might check on getting one.

Can't believe I got up so early! My DD turned the thermostat down and I froze! Guess that helped me wake up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Sam, what is your Roomba model number? Amazon has some on sale so I thought I might check on getting one.
> 
> Can't believe I got up so early! My DD turned the thermostat down and I froze! Guess that helped me wake up.


Good morning Pammie. If it gets cold and I don't have socks on, inevitable I end up freezing, go figure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Morning everyone, it's a 5 am now, I woke up around 330-400am unable to sleep as it's so humid, finally got up around 4:30 made DH's lunch, washed all the dishes and made a cup of coffee to have with a blueberry muffin. Hopefully I'll be able to go back in to sleep for a little while but I'm not counting on it, for some reason lately, once I'm up, I'm up. Ah well, more time for you all and knitting right?  No better combo around, well and my coffee of course, goes without saying. lol...
> I'm going to start one of Stevielands Shawls soon as a Christmas gift and I'm definitely going to be using a lifeline, no way I'd attempt that without, found some beautiful yarn at the LYS for 2.50 a skein that I'm going to try it in.
> 
> Wannabear, Prayers sent and positive energy going to them and their families, thank you for letting us know.
> ...


I used to get my hair 'done' as in the avatar, every so often- on a student budget! Last time I went must be about 18 years ago. How is Sphynx?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Marianne,,, I had no idea about your DH..... so very sorry. I would imagine that storms just put every last nerve you have on high alert...... where I actually enjoy them.... but not the damagethey can cause......
> 
> Myfanwy - Loved your pictures and, yes, can see where the breadmaking could be very useful.... I'd still be having jushaone kind of a morning though!!! We have a bread machine... another thing I must get rid of.... We love homemade bread so much that we know better than to make any.... We would eat a loaf a day.......
> 
> ...


At times the budget has been so tight, my loaf of bread has been quite literally, my 'staff of life'! [with marmite]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

1 am down here, Thursday morning- we are expecting a cheque soon and I thought I would see if it has been deposited yet! I like my mid-night 'coffee', unlike you Kaye- if I did not rest up from time to time, I would not get through the day- great believer in the 'cat nap'! 
Taking Fale to the GP early, then off to my lucrative survey interview, and hopefully some more pics. of the totem pole.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> 1 am down here, Thursday morning- we are expecting a cheque soon and I thought I would see if it has been deposited yet! I like my mid-night 'coffee', unlike you Kaye- if I did not rest up from time to time, I would not get through the day- great believer in the 'cat nap'!
> Taking Fale to the GP early, then off to my lucrative survey interview, and hopefully some more pics. of the totem pole.


What a wonderful picture of you! Ever so elegant!


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I went to beauty school to do a new career for myself to get out of teaching which lasted only a few years and I went back to full time teaching which was fine. But, I worked in a salon for a year or so with many lady clients who came in every week for their hair to be done. Some of the older hair dressers had elaborate styles with lots of teasing and barrel curls and lots of smoothing. I did updos (sp) and French twists for many of my clients. I also did all the cuts, perms, colors etc. Did lots of foils and frosts etc. It was a wonderful way to express myself in hair which was a sculptured art to me. Some of the cuts were so beautiful with nice thick hair that would just flow like milk. I loved it and I do miss it. I even taught beauty school theory for a time and did like that too. 

I bought a new cruze yesterday and sold my Blazer to Mom's provider and husband as they had no transportation and I wanted them to be able to get to Mother 24 hours 7 days a week. That relieves me. Their payment pays my payment and that is wonderful and they were there when I did it and felt good about it. So, all is happy. I take Mother to the food bank and to another class. joe p.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It is a trick of the studio lighting Wannabear!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning everyone, it's a 5 am now, I woke up around 330-400am unable to sleep as it's so humid, finally got up around 4:30 made DH's lunch, washed all the dishes and made a cup of coffee to have with a blueberry muffin. Hopefully I'll be able to go back in to sleep for a little while but I'm not counting on it, for some reason lately, once I'm up, I'm up. Ah well, more time for you all and knitting right?  No better combo around, well and my coffee of course, goes without saying. lol...
> ...


It was always so much fun to do wasn't it. Sphynx is at this moment laying close by, I think she and Bruno wore each other out chasing, jumping, and just generally wreaking havoc. lol...They are awfully cute though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> 1 am down here, Thursday morning- we are expecting a cheque soon and I thought I would see if it has been deposited yet! I like my mid-night 'coffee', unlike you Kaye- if I did not rest up from time to time, I would not get through the day- great believer in the 'cat nap'!
> Taking Fale to the GP early, then off to my lucrative survey interview, and hopefully some more pics. of the totem pole.


I'm a great believer too, lol...Unfortunately I just tend to get sidetracked from taking one and then before you know it, it's time for bed. lol...But I usually sleep well at night so it's not usually a problem. Oh well, I do get a lot done early in the morning though.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

preston said:


> i'm with you jynx - almot two-thirty - well past my bedtime. time to push the kitten off my pillow and go to bed. see you on the morrow.
> 
> sam


And yet, here we both are, up early.... (Well, not really... just seems that way since I've been tossing a while..) Glad to hear kitten is allowed back on the bed....

I think I will start the day off right..... as it is bound to deteriorate ...... go to the gym first thing and then a sauna... but maybe will check with DH first in case Ie wants to go tonight..... in any event..... I am going to move..... Everyone have a great day.....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

You too Jinx, enjoy your day as much as possible.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Joe - Congrats on the new car... Guess shopping was more fun that knitting while waiting for the tune up!!! I'm sure your mom's provider's are thrilled to have reliable transportation though..... I guess you really did mean classes the other day. What does mom take? I may see if I can get mom to try a Sr. yoga class.... but I need to see if it is a chair class first.... as I don't think she could do a floor one.... Hope you are enjoying those wonderful new floors... I think I've finally come up with the right product to keep mine from smudging... We'll see when the cleaning lady does them tomorrow... I'm going to give her one more try.... Too much going on right now for me to do a decent job, and the holiday week-end could/should bring brother's in for a meet.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Myfanwy.... Yes, bread can be the staff of life. Over here, Ramem noodles seem to be what keeps college kids fed... When my DD was in school... you could get 10 packs for a dollar... We lived on hamburger when first married... 3 pounds for a dollar and I had a magaxzine with 365 ways to cook it..... At the rate prices are going up, I'm thinking stone soup is going to become a specialty.... Hope all goes well with Fale today and that you are paid right up front for survery...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You too Jinx, enjoy your day as much as possible.


Will do... and just a little tip. When Spynx is "helping" on the computer (if it is a laptop) there is a little funny five point light above the indentation for the scroll pad. Motley would step on this and it would turn red and the cursor would disappear... nothing would work. Cost me 2 trips to the repair man.... since he didn't want to show me what a quick fix it was!!!! I have also disovered that I have a lot of hair under the keys... I've been pulling out with a pin and will vacum right after i find that little computer one... in some drawer or another.....


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Good Morning all :-D Storm passed pretty quickly but from what we were told a tree took down a power line and with the rain and this wonderful Georgia clay it took them till sometime in the wee hours of the morning to get things back in order. (I understand that 2 big trucks got stuck and had to have big tow trucks to pull them out! ) We are nicely soaked here and sky is grey with clouds, but hopefully will turn to a nice blue soon, they have changed our forecast so hopefully sunshine will be ours for the next few days at least. 
Prayers for those in the storms path, Issac is turning out to be a bit of a trouble maker from what I read and saw on the Weather Channel web site earlier.
Dreamweaver, my DH didn't like living in SC, he missed his beach and his friends, so he had a mobile home about 2 miles from the beach that he stayed at a lot, would travel back and forth as he wished. Had finally decided that he was missing too many events that our DS was involved in and was putting his place up for sale. He was a stubborn coot and insisted he would be fine when reports of Ike came in. He did ride the storm out okay, had talked with him the next morning via the sheriff's department. He had a heat stroke about 2 hours after we had talked, the neighbors had brought him water and supplies, found him too late, he was gone before the response team could get to him. (his area was surrounded by water due to the storm surge, only way was by air type boat that sits high up on the water) Was a mess trying to get down there, airport was limited, so DS and I drove down, was horrible to see the damage done. Everything shut down, water everywhere, so many killed that they had tractor trailers with freezer units holding bodies, urging everyone to have cremations instead of burials. His family was very upset that we did the cremation but we had very little choice. We did have his ashes buried next to his brother in Dallas, the VA was very helpful with all the arrangements. 
Okay, enough about that.. sorry, but still very vivid memories come to mind when I know storms are hitting and people don't heed the warnings to leave. 
I am going to venture out for a short shopping trip, need to get some food in the house again, my supplies have been used up and C does not like to grocery shop on her own! 
Have a wonderful day or evening.. prayers for everyone.. please stay safe in all that you do, each of you mean so much to all of our Tea Party family!! {{{{{{{{{{Hugs}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > You too Jinx, enjoy your day as much as possible.
> ...


Oh that's good to know, because I have a feeling if it can be done, she'll be the one to do it. lol...I also vacuum it occasionally.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Joe, congrats on the new Cruz, so great to be able to sell the blazer to someone who needs it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne, so glad that the storm didn't do much damage and that you are all powered back up again. 
Have a great day.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorlenna.....so sorry for the loss of your BIL and your daughter's favorite uncle. That was so very quick and no time to adjust when one thought they had a year to be with him. They must be hurting so much. My sympathy and prayers for his family. 

Myfanwy.....Julie, you are amazing with your homemade bread and clothes dried on the line. Love, love, love that fresh smell of clothes dried outside. Laughing about the dog with his paws crossed so he won't go inside. :lol: :lol: :lol: So many nationalities where you live and sounds like you will be getting some Indian food. One of my favorites!! So glad you like your psychiatrist. I must say that being with friends is important too and we are here for you but actually having lunch with someone you can really be with is great medicine!!!

Pammie.....that's a lot of afghans and a lot of work. Wow, you are busy for sure. Glad you got some tomatoes. We only have two plants but they are so good tasting. Yummy. :thumbup: 

Poledra.....your lunch sounds good but got a laugh out of the cat eating what was left of the squash and then not so funny with the little thing messing up your keyboard. Good thing you love her. Too bad about being so allergic to rabbits!! That is amazing tht you had the same thing happen to you with the rabbit pulling out its hair and then the babies. Guess we know what rabbit hair pulling means now:roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

HandyFamily.....sorry about all that frogging. I have seen some of your work on KP pictures. Gorgeous!!!! Hope it goes better now.
How wonderful to have a visit from you brother-in-law and his wife. What fun to be together after so much time apart :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Puplover.....that sounds like it would hurt..shots in the back of the eye, but anything is worth it to be able to see and read.

Marianne....Amazing story of hurricane (Ike - 2009) your husband died in. It isn't just the hurricane itself but even the aftermath with no air conditioning. I hadn't thought of that. So sad and sounds very chaotic trying to get there and then taking care of things the way they had to be done with his family being upset at how it was done. Not an easy time for you when that happened. Nature sure can be catastrophic.

Joe....so great that things worked out with the new car and selling your car to the people helping you and your mom. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Here's to reliable transportation ;-)


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > New use for a tea party tea pot when the tea isn't in it :wink:
> ...


Dreamweaver, I used your tip for the pitcher and have been using it since you gave it. Love it. Thanks. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> It is a trick of the studio lighting Wannabear!


Not at all. Re: your new avatar photo: Even with the lighting it is still you and you are gorgeous and elegant. Truly like a painting in a museum.

Hope you get that check soon and that all goes well with the survey interview. ;-)


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

For anyone who saw my post earlier about the Marines and prayers requested, I did go and look on Snopes and here is what it said:

http://www.snopes.com/inboxer/prayer/darkhorse.asp


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

wannabear said:


> For anyone who saw my post earlier about the Marines and prayers requested, I did go and look on Snopes and here is what it said:
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/inboxer/prayer/darkhorse.asp


Even if it is outdated, it is a reminder to pray for all our soldiers!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

wannabear said:


> I didn't check this with Snopes as I usually do things that are passed on in email, because I just woke up. I'll do that later. Those KIDS out there need prayers regardless.


That thing about the soldiers is an old post (from about two years ago, I think), but yes, they ALL need prayers anyway.



pammie1234 said:


> Can't believe I got up so early! My DD turned the thermostat down and I froze! Guess that helped me wake up.


Pammie, I'd probably get up and get a blanket and go back to sleep if I could! I hate being cold. The mornings now have a bit of the "fall feel" to them--it's coming!



myfanwy said:


> 1 am down here, Thursday morning- we are expecting a cheque soon and I thought I would see if it has been deposited yet! I like my mid-night 'coffee', unlike you Kaye- if I did not rest up from time to time, I would not get through the day- great believer in the 'cat nap'!
> Taking Fale to the GP early, then off to my lucrative survey interview, and hopefully some more pics. of the totem pole.


It sounds as if you have another busy day ahead; I've got errands today--post office, pick up a couple of things--sending some hats to my BFF for the men at the veterans' nursing home where she lives, and sending another box of chemo hats away as well as a box to DD in PA. She asked for some of my handmade soap and of course I have to throw a little something for the babies, too! 



Dreamweaver said:


> I have also disovered that I have a lot of hair under the keys... I've been pulling out with a pin and will vacum right after i find that little computer one... in some drawer or another.....


I run the corner of an index card between the keys of my keyboard (desktop, though I want a laptop!) while holding it an angle to get the hair out; the Boys should not be shedding quite so much for a while now that fall's coming, but they never stop altogether. I swear, I vacuum up half a cat every other day! :shock: Oh, for a roomba. Heh.



Marianne818 said:


> Okay, enough about that.. sorry, but still very vivid memories come to mind when I know storms are hitting and people don't heed the warnings to leave.


Marianne, I am glad to hear you came through all right; I just want to shake people when they ignore evacuation notices--"stuff" can be replaced but people cannot. I can see why you feel so passionate about the subject. I have a couple of soapboxes of my own because of family things.



preston said:


> i really wouldn't mind keeping one of the pups - they make a great pet. we will see. heidi would have a cow. while she milks her cow i could be training the pup. lol
> 
> sam


I like the way you think! We (DD and I) *really* want a dog, but it's just not practical right now...I keep telling Bub we need to live somewhere we can grow our own food and have animals! A dog, a couple of goats, some chickens, and of course alpacas...heh.

Joe, congrats on the new car!

I got back up to the "trouble row" last night on the shawl, only to find I had skipped it and was actually working the wrong (next) row--must be psychological. LOL I can tink it pretty easily, though, and then move forward. I also got some of the other charting done and fixed the error in the first one...it keeps my brain busy, anyway, and I learn something from mistakes (which my father always said I should do! :XD: ). So when I get back from running around, I hope to sit down and fix that situation.

The baked oatmeal came out GREAT...I was munching away on it last night. And that reminds me, I need to find the recipe and post it for the chocolate banana bread...will do that now, as I think I'm caught up. If I missed anything, please forgive me and know that I'm thinking about all of you and wishing you well!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks wannabear - senseless waste of the cream of our youth - let's get to it group - prayers and positive healing energy for our boys - especially the darkhorse 3rd bbattalion.

sam



wannabear said:


> I've missed most of the tea party. I'll have to go back and read it, but I had a prayer request in my email this morning with a request to pass it on. I don't know a group more willing to put somebody on their prayer list, so here it is:
> 
> > We are asking everyone to say a prayer for "Darkhorse" 3rd Battalion 5th Marines and their families. They are fighting it out in Afghanistan & they have lost 12 marines in 4 days.
> >
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

didn't know you could freeze in texas pammie - lol.

my roomba is a model 780.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Sam, what is your Roomba model number? Amazon has some on sale so I thought I might check on getting one.
> 
> Can't believe I got up so early! My DD turned the thermostat down and I froze! Guess that helped me wake up.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

great picture poledra - thanks for sharing.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i going to be sending you bushels of positive energy this weekend jynx - tell it like it is.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Joe - Congrats on the new car... Guess shopping was more fun that knitting while waiting for the tune up!!! I'm sure your mom's provider's are thrilled to have reliable transportation though..... I guess you really did mean classes the other day. What does mom take? I may see if I can get mom to try a Sr. yoga class.... but I need to see if it is a chair class first.... as I don't think she could do a floor one.... Hope you are enjoying those wonderful new floors... I think I've finally come up with the right product to keep mine from smudging... We'll see when the cleaning lady does them tomorrow... I'm going to give her one more try.... Too much going on right now for me to do a decent job, and the holiday week-end could/should bring brother's in for a meet.....


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks, Sam. She turned the temp to 75. I had my fan on high, and only a sheet. Also, for some reason, my room gets all of the air and heat. Her room was very comfortable. But, you are correct in that it is usually warm in Texas.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i understand freezing with the a/c - about that time i turn it off and open up the house. i'm not about ready to sit and knit and freeze at the same time.

meijer - our grocery store keeps it so cold inside i always take a wool shirt to wear when i go shopping there. i swear one could get frost bite just from walking throuh the freezer aisle where the open coolers are.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Thanks, Sam. She turned the temp to 75. I had my fan on high, and only a sheet. Also, for some reason, my room gets all of the air and heat. Her room was very comfortable. But, you are correct in that it is usually warm in Texas.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It is rather a good idea having the two- glad Sphynx rests some of the time!




Poledra65 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Some years ago I was managing an apartment complex. One of my tenants had a mental breakdown and needed to be hospitalized. I called her children and informed them of their mothers illness and was shocked by their response. " She's just nuts! I don't want to hear about it. It'S too embarrassing." I asked the young man if he would come to his mother's aid if she had broken her leg and his responce was a yes. "Why is a broken mind a disgrace and a broken bone is not?" I asked. There was a long silence and then a dial tone.

I felt so bad because D had been such a dear lady the 4 years I knew her but there was nothing I could do. Her rent was paid 3 months in advance so I as able to keep her home for her in the hopes she would be back. I visited her as often as allowed. When she had been there about 6 weeks she told me how happy she was. Her son had come to visit.

She was never able to return to her home and a few years later my husband took ill and we left the job for one closer to home and family. I will never understand the stigma surrounding mental illness. I think that most times it is confused with character flaws which are a whole other thing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Myfanwy.... Yes, bread can be the staff of life. Over here, Ramem noodles seem to be what keeps college kids fed... When my DD was in school... you could get 10 packs for a dollar... We lived on hamburger when first married... 3 pounds for a dollar and I had a magaxzine with 365 ways to cook it..... At the rate prices are going up, I'm thinking stone soup is going to become a specialty.... Hope all goes well with Fale today and that you are paid right up front for survery...


it is fortunate to some extent that Fale will eat really cheap cuts- keeps me on the vegetarian side- the old slow cooker has been coming in useful recently- chicken hearts yesterday, but some weeks the vegetables are beyond budget- not keen on carrot- but love onions cooked just about anyhow. When I can I make a simple cauliflower soup, when I am on my own, the consumption of the noodles goes up- only thing is, a bit like porridge I end up hungry again two hours later! Not so with my rye bread! Took a pain killer and slept a bit better for the rest of the night. Have you been able to organise the family conference yet?


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

I think this should be called a healthy pie since it is made with vegetables  or are tomatoes a fruit? I think one could buy their tomatoes at the store if you dont have homegrown  the same with the sweet corn  one could even estimate and use frozen corn I would think. A recipe to play with  enjoy.

Sam
heirloom tomato and sweet corn pie

FOR THE CRUST:
2-1/2 cups all purpose flour
16 tablespoons chilled unsalted butter - cut into cubes
1 tablespoon coarse salt
10 tablespoons ice water

FILLING:
3 large cherokee purple tomatoes or any ripe heirloom or homegrown tomatoes
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup mayo
4 tablespoons grated parmesan cheese divided
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
2 tablespoons garlic powder
kernels from 2 ears sweet corn
2 tablespoons chopped basil
2 tablespoons chopped chives

DIRECTIONS:
	to prepare crusts - combine flour, butter and salt in the bowl of a food processor. pulse until butter is incorporated. add ice water while pulsing until dough forms. knead dough on a floured surface until smooth. Cut in half and form 2 discs. Wrap each in plastic and refrigerate 1 hour.

	Preheat oven to 400 degrees

	To prepare filling, cut tomatoes into ½ inch slices. Place on a paper towel covered baking sheet and comer with additional paper towels. Press lightly to remove some of the liquid and seeds. Let stand 30 minutes. Remove top layer of paper towels and sprinkle tomatoes with salt.

 In a small bowl, combine mayo, 2 tablespoons parmesan, lemon juice and garlic powder.

 Roll out one portion of dough and place in a 9-1/2 inch deep dish pie pan. Sprinkle with remaining parmesan. Scatter half the corn of top of cheese. Layer half the tomatoes on top of corn. Repeat layers. Spread mayonnaise mixture on top. Sprinkle with basil and chives.

 Roll out remaining dough and place on top of pie crimping the edges and cutting slits to release steam. Alternately, cut rolled out dough into stripes and make a lattice pattern over filling.

 Bake 40 minutes or until crust is golden

 Serves 8 (I would plan on six  that way you get a bigger piece.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sounds scrumptious Sam! would Mayo be short for 'mayonnaise'?



preston said:


> I think this should be called a healthy pie since it is made with vegetables  or are tomatoes a fruit? I think one could buy their tomatoes at the store if you dont have homegrown  the same with the sweet corn  one could even estimate and use frozen corn I would think. A recipe to play with  enjoy.
> 
> Sam
> heirloom tomato and sweet corn pie
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

this is a rather neat recipe - tell me what you think - do you see any reason why - if the ingredients were kept refridgerated until right before they were made and put in the lunch pail - why they couledn't be lunch for the grandchildren. personally - i don't think anything would spoil in that amount of time.

sam

http://whatsgabycooking.com/tacos-in-a-cup/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+whatsgabycooking%2FZQOB+%28What%27s+Gaby+Cooking%29


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

it would myfanwy

sam



myfanwy said:


> sounds scrumptious Sam! would Mayo be short for 'mayonnaise'?


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > You too Jinx, enjoy your day as much as possible.
> ...


Jynx, at the vet I used to work at, the office manager purchased a cheap, fluffy make-up brush for us to use and we would tip up the keyboards and use that fluffy brush to brush out all the dog/cat hair that seemed to accumulate on/in the keyboards. If your keyboard is wireless, you can do this right over the waste basket...might work for you...just a thought


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

My dear cousin and I had lunch out one last time, before she leaves to go to her daughter's home in Kentucky for a few months. We were fighting over who was going to pay the bill when we both stopped at the same time and said how it reminded us of how our mom's used to do the same thing...then we had to have a few tears too along with our laughter. I'm sure the waitress at the restaurant wondered what was going on. No matter, we decided to split the bill and then laughed some more thinking about what our mom's in Heaven would think about that :')


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

jheiens said:


> About that estimate, maybe a little more or less, mjs. How are you tonight?
> 
> Ohio Joy


I'm alive again since fall is coming. I never say a bad word about winter because I'm so thankful it is not summer. Of course not having to go out if I don't want to makes it easier.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Welcome back Gingerwitch and great to hear from you Marge.
> 
> I had a bunny once, then we realized that was what I was severely allergic to so I don't go anywhere near a rabbit without several claritin and benydryl on hand. Everything from the throat up swell shut, not a pretty site. ;(
> 
> ...


This is one very special cat. One of mine was rescued by the vet and terrible injuries were patched up and he was put in the waiting room for a home. I've told the vet he was so worth saving, one of the really special ones.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Fall is not coming here yet. Not at all.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

preston said:


> not sure where lewisburg is but i would say you are about right.
> 
> sam
> 
> so you are probably about half way between Sam and me.


[/quote]

I'm in central PA, just east of the now-infamous State College.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning everyone, it's a 5 am now, I woke up around 330-400am unable to sleep as it's so humid, finally got up around 4:30 made DH's lunch, washed all the dishes and made a cup of coffee to have with a blueberry muffin. Hopefully I'll be able to go back in to sleep for a little while but I'm not counting on it, for some reason lately, once I'm up, I'm up. Ah well, more time for you all and knitting right?  No better combo around, well and my coffee of course, goes without saying. lol...
> ...


I thought the avatar looked as if you might have had a marcel, though you might not even remember them. They were pretty old when I was a teen I think.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> sounds scrumptious Sam! would Mayo be short for 'mayonnaise'?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My impression is that the English use mayo for mayonnaise more than we do, but that may be regional here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mjs said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > sounds scrumptious Sam! would Mayo be short for 'mayonnaise'?
> ...


Don't think we hear it much out here!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Here's the bread recipe (sorry it took so long...got distracted).

CHOCOLATE BANANA BREAD

1 1/2 cups sifted all-purpose flour
1/2 cup unsweetened cocoa
2/3 cup sugar
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup shortening (for moister bread, you can use oil)
1 cup mashed ripe bananas (the riper the better--this is 2 or 3 bananas)
2 eggs, slightly beaten

Preheat oven to 350F. 

Combine all dry ingredients in a bowl; cut in shortening or oil with pastry cutter or two knives until mixture resembles coarse meal. Add eggs and bananas; stir with a fork just until blended (I like to leave small chunks of banana).

Spread batter evenly in a greased and floured 9x5x3-inch loaf pan. 

Bake 350F for 45-55 or until a toothpick inserted in center comes out clean. Cool for 10 minutes in pan; turn out and let cool completely. Slice & enjoy!

A note for Sam here: spread a little peanut butter on it...YUM!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

We say mayo a lot in Texas. It is not fall here either. We don't have much of a fall. It is mostly summer with a few days for fall, winter, and spring! We never put our shorts and sandals away! We do get some cool days, but not a lot. Winter before last was the coldest we have had in a long time. We also had lots of snow! That was a real treat. Of course, we usually have to stay in on those days because we don't have much equipment to deal with bad weather. That was the year Dallas hosted the Super Bowl, and it didn't go real well because of the snow. I don't think we had enough last year to count!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Some people back home think we don't have winter or much of one because when they think of desert, they are thinking desert like SoCal or Phoenix--we do get winter, though, and I'm not looking forward to it! We are high desert, and altitude makes a big difference (sometimes the temperature drops 40 F degrees overnight). The city is around 5,000 feet and the mountains even higher; in SoCal, the altitude was not even 500 feet in most places. 

I always thought I'd do very well living on or very near the equator (equal sun every day, with steady temps). My care label says keep at temps of 75F and up! :XD:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

When I moved to NE Ohio just before winter was over here, the weather was rather mild in March. By May 15, we had 4" of snow on the ground in one afternoon, and I'm wondering, "What in the world . . . ?"

The snow was gone by the next morning, fortunately, but we were used to turning off the heat by April and the AC on by late May. It stayed on until September/October when the heat came back on. The locals quit going to the Outer Banks by the end of the Labor Day holiday and dragged out their winter coats and hats by mid September. Many homes had heat pumps which are not effective if the outdoor temps drop below 32F so the auxilliary furnaces kick in. One winter the temps dropped to about 7F and we had snow; and we couldn't keep the water heater working sufficient to keep up with bathing because it was fueled by solar panels which were snow-covered.

The children across the street managed to scrape up enough snow to fill their new refrigerator's delivery box full and then tore off the box and admired their work. They didn't know how to play in it and there was no snow left in several yards for them to build forts and stockpile a supply of snowballs to have a battle. LOL

Here the locals say we have 4 seasons: Almost winter, winter, still winter, and road construction. That's about the way it usually works!

However, Fall is quite lovely here with more forests of deciduous trees. In Virginia, the forests were mostly pines; and in Illinois the land was flat and the trees never came close to being called a forest.

Ohio Joy


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

jheiens said:


> When I moved to NE Ohio just before winter was over here, the weather was rather mild in March. By May 15, we had 4" of snow on the ground in one afternoon, and I'm wondering, "What in the world . . . ?"
> 
> The snow was gone by the next morning, fortunately, but we were used to turning off the heat by April and the AC on by late May. It stayed on until September/October when the heat came back on. The locals quit going to the Outer Banks by the end of the Labor Day holiday and dragged out their winter coats and hats by mid September. Many homes had heat pumps which are not effective if the outdoor temps drop below 32F so the auxilliary furnaces kick in. One winter the temps dropped to about 7F and we had snow; and we couldn't keep the water heater working sufficient to keep up with bathing because it was fueled by solar panels which were snow-covered.
> 
> ...


I didn't realize that heat pumps have that limitation, and the solar panel thing never dawned on me.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I didn't either, MJS, until we had to face the problems ourselves. Then the one heat pump (we had two of different quality) literally died in the line of duty and we had to replace it during the second winter there. Got to be a rather pricey situation as the dead one was a contractor's brand and quality--not one a home owner would normally buy with the expectation of its lasting for a reasonable number of years.

On the other hand, the house was about 15 years old when we bought it and the unit had lasted that long without problems.

Ohio Joy


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I didn't either, MJS, until we had to face the problems ourselves. Then the one heat pump (we had two of different quality) literally died in the line of duty and we had to replace it during the second winter there. Got to be a rather pricey situation as the dead one was a contractor's brand and quality--not one a home owner would normally buy with the expectation of its lasting for a reasonable number of years.
> 
> On the other hand, the house was about 15 years old when we bought it and the unit had lasted that long without problems.
> 
> Ohio Joy


One year we had a winter flood. It was not too bad, but a part on the furnace and water heater went and of course then there were none to be had in the area. It was the coldest we'd had winter in years, though we managed. But I was watering plants for people who were away and I figured when I went there I would take a book and stay in a while and get nice and warm. As soon as I opened their door I knew there was a problem. Apparently they had had a new heat pump motor not long before, but it had gone. But at least I had saved them from frozen pipes.


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

Here in Idaho, we are still having temps in the mid to high 90's. And Idaho is on fire, two forest fires over 120,000 acres in size each and only about 5% contained each. Now they tell us winds will shift and we will get winds from the southwest; so smoke from California is coming. Some days you cannot even stand to be outside.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

that would be awesome - especially if it was still warm.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Here's the bread recipe (sorry it took so long...got distracted).
> 
> CHOCOLATE BANANA BREAD
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i'm with you sorlenna - in fact i was telling heidi today we should move to aruba - flips all year long. yeah

think of the money one would save on clothes - all you need is a swim suit.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Some people back home think we don't have winter or much of one because when they think of desert, they are thinking desert like SoCal or Phoenix--we do get winter, though, and I'm not looking forward to it! We are high desert, and altitude makes a big difference (sometimes the temperature drops 40 F degrees overnight). The city is around 5,000 feet and the mountains even higher; in SoCal, the altitude was not even 500 feet in most places.
> 
> I always thought I'd do very well living on or very near the equator (equal sun every day, with steady temps). My care label says keep at temps of 75F and up! :XD:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

preston said:


> i going to be sending you bushels of positive energy this weekend jynx - tell it like it is.
> sam


Please, please do.... One brother did call and we are set to meet Friday evening (the 3 of us) but have already had big problems, maybe partially solved.... His wife wants to be included. The one request I made when I called for a meeting was just the 3 of us for the *first* meeting. This is per my DH"s request.... He will not attend either. I need to have all of us totally honest.... Don't want to offend or have to be polite or be politically correct... Told him if he couldn't work it out, thatDH would be here too and he really was not going to lile what he would hear and it would be better for ALL of us not to push those buttons. Brother actrually does agree and understand,,, apparently just too nice to stand up to wife.... It's causing "issues".... Well.... I've got "issues." No sense in making lifetime enemies, and I do want the in-laws ideas and input* AFTER* the 3 of us agree on a direction. Shoot, I'm going to be saying things that I don't want my DH to hear..... Things he would rather not have shared, so they sure won't be said in front of someone who has only been around a few years and thinks she can solve anything except her kids, grandkids and her parents!!!!! She wants a neat day trip to a friend's store a couple hours away while here and do I want to go along? All I want is for mom to be well enough to get in a car and me to not have to spend one whole day worrying about her..... No calls, no visits, NADA.... Get her to take her pills and drink some water... Maybe eat something. It is not always "party time". Sorry that they can't make another drive to come down for a second meeting.. I didn't ask them to... Just want some direction and thoughts... and then some time for us all to think about it. We've already said we will handle all till after the first of the year.... Just need to know there will be some relief at some point......

Sorry, can you tell that I'm not expecting a great day? I'm already hearing that I have no idea what personal problems he is having ... Well, no,,,, that's why you have to come tell me what you can and can't do...... I've been doing it for months... and we all have some problems.... Let's talk.....

I promise..... I won't let any TP computers blow up in the aftermath........ Rant over for today....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Thanks, Sam. She turned the temp to 75. I had my fan on high, and only a sheet. Also, for some reason, my room gets all of the air and heat. Her room was very comfortable. But, you are correct in that it is usually warm in Texas.


Back in the day, when oldest DD was in HS, she found that it was a *great* trick to crank up the AC and fo outside and stand over it to dry her long locks... No blown fuse, no fighting for mirror space with sis...... Lovely... And then we all went off to work and school... Coming home to a 55 degree house and $$$$ electric bill sure got our attention.... It took a bit to figure out what was happening.... The child is still alive and now has two teen girls of her own.... Revenge is sweet.......


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver - you have a good plan in place for just the 3 of you and you have a script worked out of what you need them to hear---stick to the plan and the plan will work. Hopefully, your brothers and their spouses will realize that this isn't a pleasure trip as it is solutions trip. Hopefully, the meeting will result in them coming more often to give you and DH a break. You've already been very generous in offering to keep things going until after the beginning the year....I just hope your strength holds out that long. I think you can handle most things and muster the strength it takes when you know that there's a set end date. Hang in there and hope you have a productive weekend and that your mind is much more at ease. Will be thinking of you and doing lots of praying.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> It is fortunate to some extent that Fale will eat really cheap cuts- keeps me on the vegetarian side- the old slow cooker has been coming in useful recently- chicken hearts yesterday, but some weeks the vegetables are beyond budget- not keen on carrot- but love onions cooked just about anyhow. When I can I make a simple cauliflower soup, when I am on my own, the consumption of the noodles goes up- only thing is, a bit like porridge I end up hungry again two hours later! Not so with my rye bread! Took a pain killer and slept a bit better for the rest of the night. Have you been able to organise the family conference yet?


 The crock pot or a long cook can do a lot for a tough cut.... I'm also a big onion fan.... still, you must have something to stick to the ribs and the rye bread sounds wonderful...... Gladu ou got a little more rest and I hope the survey and all was a welcome brake in routine and a little$$

Yes, meeting is semi-organized... See my explosion to Sam... I'm not holding out much hope for it, but it will let us all know where we each stand and give me a chance to say my piece... right or wrong....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Jynx, at the vet I used to work at, the office manager purchased a cheap, fluffy make-up brush for us to use and we would tip up the keyboards and use that fluffy brush to brush out all the dog/cat hair that seemed to accumulate on/in the keyboards. If your keyboard is wireless, you can do this right over the waste basket...might work for you...just a thought


 And a good one... I actually have a drawer full of big fluffy computer brushes we used to give out for something.... just forgot about them..... and I'm sure I have a make-up brush in great shape since I so rarely bother these days....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

preston said:


> this is a rather neat recipe - tell me what you think - do you see any reason why - if the ingredients were kept refridgerated until right before they were made and put in the lunch pail - why they couledn't be lunch for the grandchildren. personally - i don't think anything would spoil in that amount of time.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://whatsgabycooking.com/tacos-in-a-cup/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+whatsgabycooking%2FZQOB+%28What%27s+Gaby+Cooking%29


As early as the kids eat at school these days, I don't think it would spoil.... but it needs to go in one of those thermos plastic cup deals and I would do it in two.... one hot and one cold ... so that the warm meat didn't wilt the lettuce and melt the cheese........ Sort of a cool Taco Salad... I would love it and the Mason jars would make a neat luncheon presentation outside... not so good for school... glass and all.... Love the tomatoe pie.... I must share ours when I unbury it... It is with spinach and baon and tastes a lot like a BLT.... Yummmmmmmm


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Stand your ground, Jynx. Over the several years we dealt with my mom's Alzheimers care, all the meetings and decisions were limited to her four children, no spouses, no next generation. Of course, we were free to talk to our own family groups separately. There were plenty of social occasions with the family, holidays and such, but it was understood that we didn't discuss "Mom business" at social events. It worked extremely well for us.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Well, dreamweaver you are hanging in there and continue on as I say, "Soldier on!!!" It isn't easy I am sure. I am now trying to stay home for a couple of days to get caught up from all the classes for Mother. The food bank gives classes in different kinds of foods, safe foods, how to store foods, how to prepare foods differently for the elderly or ill that are easy and nutritious, budgeting (which Mother does not need as she authored the depression!!) now you all don't pounce on me he he. joe p. She loves the classes and for years she did aerobics and did them vigorously on the floor but for many years she did them in the chair. Now, she does not want to do them anymore, she still does her stretches and her walking in her apt. and getting to their mail center and to lunch every day 4 days a week. she tries to go with her provider to do her own shopping. for 91 she does really quite well. 

I bet you all will get this all under control very quickly with all 4 of you involved. take care and good luck. joe p


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Dreamweaver - you have a good plan in place for just the 3 of you and you have a script worked out of what you need them to hear---stick to the plan and the plan will work. Hopefully, your brothers and their spouses will realize that this isn't a pleasure trip as it is solutions trip. Hopefully, the meeting will result in them coming more often to give you and DH a break. You've already been very generous in offering to keep things going until after the beginning the year....I just hope your strength holds out that long. I think you can handle most things and muster the strength it takes when you know that there's a set end date. Hang in there and hope you have a productive weekend and that your mind is much more at ease. Will be thinking of you and doing lots of praying.


Thanks for that and I'll take all the prayers I can get.... If nothing else, they need to see me fall to pieces talking about it so they *know* it is a real stress, regardless of what the reasons. I know that we *all* have life changes and issues going in.... but they have to be discussed honestly.... and the best solution reached, even if it is unpopular.... and I know we will be disappointing mom, eventually, but you just can't always have what you want.... and it isn't always what is best for you..... Chocolate cake for breakfast is only good until you get a tummy ache.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dreamweaver, the canned air spay is wonderful for getting things out of keyboards also. I use a brush first then after I've gotten all out that I can a few blast of the air will get any remnants that I may have missed. 
Will be holding you in prayers for the meeting, I hope the spouses will honor requests and find something else to do during that time. Take your notes along and don't sugar coat anything!! Stand your ground and have them make notes or give them copies of yours so they don't forget after the meeting is over. 
Sorlena, so sorry to hear of your BIL, my prayers are with your family at this time. The bread sounds wonderful, will have to share this with my DS, he LOVES banana bread. He is so excited, he found a place where the gentleman will fill a cooler with free range chicken eggs, it's on the honor system to leave what you can afford. He talked with the man and he is going to help him with some emails and some ordering things he wants, in return DS will get the farm fresh eggs that he loves so much!! The gentleman also gave him a huge basket full of garden fresh veggies!! He helped the man hook up his computer that the wires had gotten unplugged when his wife cleaned the area, he didn't know which wire went where. 
JoeP, gotta post pic's of the new ride ya know, :lol: It's awesome you were able to work such a great deal with the caregiver! Can't wait to see pictures of the new floors, I bet they are awesome!!
I was hoping for some fall temps to come our way, we've had highs in the low 80's for the past few weeks, so spoiled to that, now it's going to get back in the mid to high 90's starting this weekend.. gads this year's weather is really messed up!!!!
Hope everyone in the storm's path is prepared, looks like Ark, MO, and Ohio at least are going to be getting some much needed rain, just hope it's not to much at one time though! 
Myfanwy, I hope your day went well, I love my bread machine, I don't care for rye bread though, we do make a lot of sourdough and I shape the dough into bagettes (sp) we make croutons of the leftovers. Especially good in French Onion soup!! 
Stella K, hope you will get some much needed rain and relief from the smoke and fires, it's been so bad this year with the forest fires.
I would be lost without my crockpot.. Especially in the summer months, hate to heat up the house with the oven. Lot's of free slow cooker books on Amazon, a lot of them free or maybe that's just in Dinning Downloads, a great cookbook site for free cookbooks. 
I'm outta here for the night, hope to knit a bit on a hat for a friend that is going to start chemo, she has tumors on her calf, she thought it was a vein or a knot in a muscle, finally went to the doc and it is cancer. Her name is Sheila all prayers appreciated!
Have a wonderful night/day, may all your dreams become realities, may the sunlight fill your day with hope, may the moonlight give you peace and relaxation to dream... {{{{{Hugs to all}}} Goodnight my friends ;-)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Joe P said:


> She loves the classes and for years she did aerobics and did them vigorously on the floor but for many years she did them in the chair. Now, she does not want to do them anymore, she still does her stretches and her walking in her apt. and getting to their mail center and to lunch every day 4 days a week. she tries to go with her provider to do her own shopping. for 91 she does really quite well.
> joe p


That is fabulous and I know that those activities will help your mom stay strong and involved.... I would love to provide that for mom..... but it has to be with some outside help.... as I just cannot be the end all... She says she loves to walk, but won't try the little one block circle by her house alone and is not necessarily in the mood when I offer to go with her.... (Truthfully, as time goes on,,, I'm not sure she could do it alone and find her way home... even though it is all one direction and a circle..) She would love social activities, but won't extend herself to do something alone, even if I would take her to and from. I feel like an ogre.... She still is not eating, but we have gone down and fixed her muffins or offered a meal every night and I am not going to start letting her work us, sick or not..... She has just got to either prove she *can* be alone or accept help that we are comfortable with too. I just hope that we all come to the same conclusion before there is a real crisis....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne... Thanks for that and thanks for sharing your DH's story... My DH sits here and rales at the TV when we see people stranded because they would not evacuate when told. I know it often proves unnecessary, not better safe than sorry and, like you learned in such a horrific way, things don't go back to normal because the storm stops.

What a neat deal for DS... and one to put your mind at rest, knowing he is actually fetting some good food and willing and able to fix it himself.... I remember when I dated a guy in college who worked at a grocery. He brought us cans without labels and a huge box of eggs..... I can't believe I still like eggs....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> It is rather a good idea having the two- glad Sphynx rests some of the time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, they keep each other busy, sort of. lol... Both are passed out now, trying to get the people food off the plate without the people noticing is tiring work. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mjs said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome back Gingerwitch and great to hear from you Marge.
> ...


I agree, my stepmother has a cat that the shelter brought her that had just had 1/2 her tail amputated because a turkey had gotten her and it got gangreen, the poor thing already had only 3 legs, but Lucky is getting along well, she's really special, a little wobbley without her tail but really inspiring.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I think I may pull the plug now..... We had the TV provider here today and I have furniture to move back, boxes to go back in the attic and stil get the house in order for some cleaning while I am gone tomorrow..... AND the first big drill team performance tomorrow evening at the first HS football game..... Go Golden Girls... (Not to mention, I went to the gym and did a sauna, steam and hour of pool walking with weights.... Couldn't make it back for the bikes with DH because of the repair call but I'm feeling pretty stretched out and looking forward to a good night's sleep..... Gotta get down to my fighting weight by Friday night) Ya'll have a good one.......


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > i going to be sending you bushels of positive energy this weekend jynx - tell it like it is.
> ...


Well at least getting the meeting agreed upon is a good first step, I agree with the first meeting just being the 3 of you, it will make it easier to get on one page. Hope it goes really well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

StellaK said:


> Here in Idaho, we are still having temps in the mid to high 90's. And Idaho is on fire, two forest fires over 120,000 acres in size each and only about 5% contained each. Now they tell us winds will shift and we will get winds from the southwest; so smoke from California is coming. Some days you cannot even stand to be outside.


The smoke makes it so hard. We got a bunch in Texas last year from Mexico, it was awful.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver, I hope it will go well on Friday. It is not an easy thing to do. I hope your brother will tell his wife that she doesn't need to come to this meeting. Mom's children should be the ones that decide. She's probably thinking that everything will land on her shoulders, and she wants to be there to say what she is willing to do. Good luck!

DD is loving her job, but BF broke up with her today over the phone! She is crushed. Cried and cried. I think she is finally asleep. I really hate to see her so hurt. Last BF was really a jerk, but I didn't think this one was. He took her out last night and everything seemed fine. I just hope that she will heal quickly. Luckily, she has a busy weekend ahead. Of course one thing is a bachelorette party, and now she says she will not find anyone to love her and get married! I just say, "Let the healing begin!"


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver, I feel so bad that you are having such heartache over your mother. I pray that your brothers will see your dilema and give you the support and relief you so desparately need. Stand firm.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Dreamweaver, I hope it will go well on Friday. It is not an easy thing to do. I hope your brother will tell his wife that she doesn't need to come to this meeting. Mom's children should be the ones that decide. She's probably thinking that everything will land on her shoulders, and she wants to be there to say what she is willing to do. Good luck!
> 
> DD is loving her job, but BF broke up with her today over the phone! She is crushed. Cried and cried. I think she is finally asleep. I really hate to see her so hurt. Last BF was really a jerk, but I didn't think this one was. He took her out last night and everything seemed fine. I just hope that she will heal quickly. Luckily, she has a busy weekend ahead. Of course one thing is a bachelorette party, and now she says she will not find anyone to love her and get married! I just say, "Let the healing begin!"


Your poor daughter is really having a rough time, I'm so glad the job is working out for her. We know mr. right will come along in his own time, but can't tell her. I pray and hope that she's able to move forward quickly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yay, halftime and the Cowboys are ahead!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Dreamweaver, I hope it will go well on Friday. It is not an easy thing to do. I hope your brother will tell his wife that she doesn't need to come to this meeting. Mom's children should be the ones that decide. She's probably thinking that everything will land on her shoulders, and she wants to be there to say what she is willing to do. Good luck!
> 
> DD is loving her job, but BF broke up with her today over the phone! She is crushed. Cried and cried. I think she is finally asleep. I really hate to see her so hurt. Last BF was really a jerk, but I didn't think this one was. He took her out last night and everything seemed fine. I just hope that she will heal quickly. Luckily, she has a busy weekend ahead. Of course one thing is a bachelorette party, and now she says she will not find anyone to love her and get married! I just say, "Let the healing begin!"


No, SIL is into being a Pollyanna solver.... and won't leave brother alone unless it is her way.... Plenty of time for her ideas later... and I will appreciate the help, but this first meeting is blood only.....

I am glad DD is liking the job, but what a tough night..... It just wasn't that long ago the other BF went by the wayside.... I wish there was a way we could take the hurt for them..... or a way to convince them that they are fine by themselves .... maybe for a long time..... and there really is not a deadline for meeting the right guy...... Busy week-end... yes.... Bachelorette Party.... Wedding... maybe not the best events..... but she will survive.... She just isn't going to believe it anytime soon......


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

loss is such a hole in our being and as we age loss seems to be pieces of life but not all life. But, that knowing comes with time and maturity and it is so hard to relay this to our loved ones when they are in the beginnings of losing someone. It is so very hard. My heart goes out to your daughter but I am so happy she is in her chosen profession and employed. Work was always my salvation all my life. I don't know if that was good but it worked for me. I will put dreamweaver and her blood family and your daughter in my intentions for mass. When I was in loss I learned not to trash the person that dropped me etc. because I was taught, "What goes around comes around." joe p


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra and Dreamweaver, thank you for the kind words. I knew that I could find support from my KP friends. It is just so hard to see them so hurt.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you Joe.... I believe in that as well and that is why I don't want any in-laws here this first meeting so that we can all be open and honest and real... I don't want to hurt anyone.... but there has to be a total ability to bare our souls ... the good, bad and the ugly..... Then we can all start to include our own famlies as we see fit.... No judgements....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Poledra and Dreamweaver, thank you for the kind words. I knew that I could find support from my KP friends. It is just so hard to see them so hurt.


Isn't that the truth...... And it doesn't get any better the next generation down. I am already freaking out over just the right words if GD doesn't make the volleyball team... which is very possible.... It isn't always the wins that make us grow,,,, it is the losses.... but that is still a hard pill to swallow....


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

give 'em hell junx

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > i going to be sending you bushels of positive energy this weekend jynx - tell it like it is.
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

men can be such jerks -

sam

did i just say that? lol


pammie1234 said:


> Dreamweaver, I hope it will go well on Friday. It is not an easy thing to do. I hope your brother will tell his wife that she doesn't need to come to this meeting. Mom's children should be the ones that decide. She's probably thinking that everything will land on her shoulders, and she wants to be there to say what she is willing to do. Good luck!
> 
> DD is loving her job, but BF broke up with her today over the phone! She is crushed. Cried and cried. I think she is finally asleep. I really hate to see her so hurt. Last BF was really a jerk, but I didn't think this one was. He took her out last night and everything seemed fine. I just hope that she will heal quickly. Luckily, she has a busy weekend ahead. Of course one thing is a bachelorette party, and now she says she will not find anyone to love her and get married! I just say, "Let the healing begin!"


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, that is true. However, I think men that knit have a totally different perspective of life! Anyone who loves yarn and enjoys knitting cannot be all bad!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Sam, that is true. However, I think men that knit have a totally different perspective of life! Anyone who loves yarn and enjoys knitting cannot be all bad!


Hi Sam, I agree with pammie 1234.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

actually i am a pretty nice guy even if i do say so myself. lol

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Sam, that is true. However, I think men that knit have a totally different perspective of life! Anyone who loves yarn and enjoys knitting cannot be all bad!


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Well, I know I make quips every now and then, and I've just remembered another one, since someone mentioned Pammie's daughter and meeting Mr Right: "I thought I'd met Mr Right until I found out that his first name was Always!!"


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Like it, Althea!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

preston said:


> actually i am a pretty nice guy even if i do say so myself. lol
> 
> sam


Yes you are..... and not bad looking either... You wear red exceptionally well (the *only * color that existed in my father's eyes.... and I love the grey beard... Always had visions of a man with wonderful grey hair..... (My grandfather had a shock of white hair that was spectacular and he and I were kindred spirits.) Unfortunately, DH and I joke all the time about whether he will keep his hair long enough for it to turn grey.... ( I think I know the answer.) Besides all that, you cook and own a Roomba 780......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

preston said:


> actually i am a pretty nice guy even if i do say so myself. lol
> 
> sam


Yes you are..... and not bad looking either... You wear red exceptionally well (the *only * color that existed in my father's eyes....) and I love the grey beard... Always had visions of a man with wonderful grey hair..... (My grandfather had a shock of white hair that was spectacular and he and I were kindred spirits.) Unfortunately, DH and I joke all the time about whether he will keep his hair long enough for it to turn grey.... ( I think I know the answer.) Besides all that, you cook and own a Roomba 780...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Off on a totally different tack, I took some more pics. today of the Pacific Arts Centre, and the totem pole- which to me has a very strong Maori influence now I see it close up, curious to know what the reaction is to it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

the $80 I earned bought us a few welcome treats. You learn quickly that in Samoan culture food is a high status gift!!!...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver, I hope it all goes well with your brothers on Friday - don't hold back, though I don't think you're in the mood to!
Pammie, sorry to hear about your DD and her ex BF. It is so hard when they're not happy. I once read somewhere that a mother is only ever as happy as her unhappiest child! So true.
Myfanwy, they're great photos. Love that totem pole!
Set for a day of ironing.... and I mean a day, I've been putting it off for weeks. That's the one problem I've found about being retired, saying 'I'll do it tomorrow' is great, but it backfires on you eventually! :lol:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Myfanwy, are the sinewy parts of the totem snakes-creatures or sea creature-types of animals? The superstructure obviously represents a Native water-craft of some type, right?
What materials would the 'lacy'-looking parts of the totem be meant to represent? Sticks, twigs?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Dreamweaver, I hope it all goes well with your brothers on Friday - don't hold back, though I don't think you're in the mood to!
> Pammie, sorry to hear about your DD and her ex BF. It is so hard when they're not happy. I once read somewhere that a mother is only ever as happy as her unhappiest child! So true.
> Myfanwy, they're great photos. Love that totem pole!
> Set for a day of ironing.... and I mean a day, I've been putting it off for weeks. That's the one problem I've found about being retired, saying 'I'll do it tomorrow' is great, but it backfires on you eventually! :lol:


Kate! hope that ironing pile is balancing up into mostly a 'done' pile! My 'not yet done' pile is growing- I made the mistake of throwing the last line load into my washing trundler, instead of folding from the line, so I am going to have to iron most of to make things look presentable! My younger/younger brother is one of the most consciensious[my goodness that looks odd] ironers I know! 
There actually is an awful lot of skilled carving in the totem- even with modern tools- I failed to find a plaque for it- I am sure it must be somewhere- so I am uncertain who the carvers were- I must go back for another look- I had the offer of a ride to the shopping mall at the end of the survey- and it seemed wise to take it! so did not have the chance of a second look around.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Been away from the computer again. Maybe not on for long I suspect tonight so I will start with a Hi. 
My daughter has decided to leave Rumania- but she is planning on going to either Germany to see an exchange student we had over 10 years ago or the UK to catch up with ex-neighbours and a school friend from the late 1990s. The insurance company look like they will cover some of that as she has been advised to leave Rumania, but doesn't need to return home. The good thing that has come out of this is that she has coped and done the contact with the insurance company, travel agent etc with little input from us. So she is feeling very pleased with this and feels that she is going to be less dependent on us now which is great.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Myfanwy, are the sinewy parts of the totem snakes-creatures or sea creature-types of animals? The superstructure obviously represents a Native water-craft of some type, right?
> What materials would the 'lacy'-looking parts of the totem be meant to represent? Sticks, twigs?
> 
> Ohio Joy


The sea creatures will represent a 'Taniwha' or few. these are very common in Maori oral history- either as an ancestor- or protagonist in an ancestors history- they can be both good and bad. the totem is largely representations of ancestors I suspect, there are many faces involved. The lacy parts remind me of North American totems- while carving is an ancient skill amongst Maori, this is not traditional. There are some door lintels that have been extracted from swamps that bear a ressemblance to the 'wings' again often depicting 'Taniwha' and ancestors appropriate to the particular Tribes' history.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Darowil! that is great news about your daughter feeling [and being] so confident. any more photos for us? How are things going?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> [I need spellcheck for KP- can't access it- always have trouble working out where there are doubled letters] [minorly dislexic]


Especially for me if there are two sets of double letters.


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Dreamweaver, I hope it will go well on Friday. It is not an easy thing to do. I hope your brother will tell his wife that she doesn't need to come to this meeting. Mom's children should be the ones that decide. She's probably thinking that everything will land on her shoulders, and she wants to be there to say what she is willing to do. Good luck!
> 
> DD is loving her job, but BF broke up with her today over the phone! She is crushed. Cried and cried. I think she is finally asleep. I really hate to see her so hurt. Last BF was really a jerk, but I didn't think this one was. He took her out last night and everything seemed fine. I just hope that she will heal quickly. Luckily, she has a busy weekend ahead. Of course one thing is a bachelorette party, and now she says she will not find anyone to love her and get married! I just say, "Let the healing begin!"


Pammie - My D went through this 18 months ago. I thought she'd never stop crying. So hate to see them like that but unfortunately there is nothing we can do to protect them from it, just be there for them. Now she has a lovely lad who fits in with everyone. Keep praying this is "the one". They seem so happy. Love and prayers for your daughter.


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thank you Joe.... I believe in that as well and that is why I don't want any in-laws here this first meeting so that we can all be open and honest and real... I don't want to hurt anyone.... but there has to be a total ability to bare our souls ... the good, bad and the ugly..... Then we can all start to include our own famlies as we see fit.... No judgements....


Hope all goes well on Friday Jynx. Families can be so irksome at times but pray your brothers will be there for you as you deserve. x


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> Off on a totally different tack, I took some more pics. today of the Pacific Arts Centre, and the totem pole- which to me has a very strong Maori influence now I see it close up, curious to know what the reaction is to it!


Beautiful photos myfanwy. that totem pole is absolutely wonderful.


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

preston said:


> actually i am a pretty nice guy even if i do say so myself. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I'm sure you are not the only one who says that Sam. It's a pleasure to know you on here at TP. You come across as a very thoughful man. Love meeting so many lovely people on here. x


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

oddball said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver, I hope it will go well on Friday. It is not an easy thing to do. I hope your brother will tell his wife that she doesn't need to come to this meeting. Mom's children should be the ones that decide. She's probably thinking that everything will land on her shoulders, and she wants to be there to say what she is willing to do. Good luck!
> ...


I guess this is how you learn to cope with life.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Took a break from the ironing and sat in the garden. We have three buddleia bushes and usually they are covered in butterflies feeding, but this year we've hardly seen any.... until today! I counted 8 whilst I was there and more coming in. Took a couple of pics, but they're not very good. You can see that the buddleia is beginning to fade, so these late flutterby's (as my neice used to call them) had better hurry up. :lol:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Your explanation is very interesting, Myfanwy. Thank you for sharing. Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lovely pictures, KateB. Thank you for sharing them. We've seen few butterflies here this summer, too.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

The totem pole reminds me of the poles up north where I use to live in Washington State.They are so beautiful and interesting with all the different faces etc.I love butterflies and we are beginning to have Monarchs coming to us from the north on their migration. I think I have seen 2.

Sam is quite a guy on the TP and we all think he is pretty swell and attentive to all of us. He is sort of like a "Father" type and I know how you all like him. joe p


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Good morning all! I am a slow-mover this morning. It seems like we all have so much going on, it is a wonder we find any quiet time to ease our minds from the day-to-day "stuff" + the struggles and hard times but yet we all soldier on and find solice in our knitting/crafting! Thank goodness!!!!!!

We are heading to dear husband's parents this weekend...dear MIL shares my fiber addiction and collects patterns as madly as I do  I am taking a salad that is sweet (but not too sweet) made with fruit cocktail, a custard, cooked macaroni rings (if you can believe that) and a little whipped cream thrown in. We always call it Wedding/Shower Salad because it makes a lot so it is what we all had served at our bridal showers and it lasts a long time in the refrigerator  I have to go out in the heat (should be near 100 degrees again in Minnesota - for crying out loud) today so I need to go early and then be a hermit inside in the air conditioning the rest of the day.

All of you take good care of yourselves today. I will check in later to see what is being discussed around the "tea party table." 

One small brag...I am making another Curlicue Coverlet and have gotten to section 4 (total of 15 sections) and still have the right amount of stitches where I need them - hooray! Maybe I have finally conquered whatever my problem is with the counting...I hope. 

Prayers and hugs for all,
Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oddball said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Off on a totally different tack, I took some more pics. today of the Pacific Arts Centre, and the totem pole- which to me has a very strong Maori influence now I see it close up, curious to know what the reaction is to it!
> ...


the totem pole was quite a surprise- not at all what I had been expecting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Joe P said:


> The totem pole reminds me of the poles up north where I use to live in Washington State.They are so beautiful and interesting with all the different faces etc.I love butterflies and we are beginning to have Monarchs coming to us from the north on their migration. I think I have seen 2.
> 
> Sam is quite a guy on the TP and we all think he is pretty swell and attentive to all of us. He is sort of like a "Father" type and I know how you all like him. joe p


That is rather what I had thought , from a distance, but close up it is very strongly Maori.
Agree about Sam- he makes an excellent 'father' 'big brother' figure! And he is keeping track of all of us!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I love the pics of the totem pole! Representations such as those always fascinate me. Thanks for sharing those, Myfanwy.

Darowil, good news about your DD--good for her for dealing with all that! That sounds like real progress indeed. 

Pammmie, sorry to hear about the DD's BF, but she will be better off, even if she doesn't see it just now, though I know from experience with my own kids that we can't always get them to believe it. 

Kate, thanks for the photos of the butterflies. I have always loved them, and we rarely see them around here, so that is a treat!

Jynx, I am sending good thoughts for you and your brothers; I think that once you say your piece and get it all out there, you will feel better, even if you need to continue as you have been for a bit longer (though hoping they will finally understand the toll this is taking on you and DH)--once the ball gets rolling, so to speak, I hope it gains momentum and you get the help from them you need and deserve.

I am now working on two shawls--two charts from the same pattern, though the results will be very different if these beginnings are any indication. Both are being done with the yarns I got with my birthday gift card from the LYS and so far, so good. 

Something is blooming (I suspect chamisa, also called rabbit bush, with its little yellow flowers), and I know that because my nose tells me so. Sniffling and sneezing is not my idea of fun; I must remember to eat more local honey, as it does help. I have always thought it odd that when we have an allergy, and we sneeze to rid the body of the irritant, we then have an automatic reaction to sniff--which of course brings in more of the stuff and seems to defeat the purpose! With the season being so dry, though, the blooms may not last long; we'll see. Meanwhile, I am armed with tissues!

We still haven't had any word about DD's job, though at this point, no news may be good news--we should know by Saturday. Now I'm off to my own job--prepping for the fall semester today!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Lovely pictures, KateB. Thank you for sharing them. We've seen few butterflies here this summer, too.
> 
> Ohio Joy


we also had not so many butterflies last summer- be nice to look for a Buddleia to plant, used to have one in my garden in Christchurch.
Clever Kate, getting them on camera- they are so often on the move!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It is one of the great aspects of the TP, seeing things from around the world.
I am working on a little eyelash bear, for light relief!
Hope the allergy is diminishing! I like to have an excuse for honey- I recently had a small pot of Manuka honey. Hope the knitting is coming on successfully!



Sorlenna said:


> I love the pics of the totem pole! Representations such as those always fascinate me. Thanks for sharing those, Myfanwy.
> 
> Darowil, good news about your DD--good for her for dealing with all that! That sounds like real progress indeed.
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Am in the process of putting up the juice from the 3 1/2 gallons of grapes I re-discovered this week in the chest freezer downstairs. This could be a day-long process from the looks of it! I'm thinking of using 1 gal. jars to can it so that it will take up less shelf space and I have the height to hold them but not the shelf length.

Still having beautiful Summer weather here in NE Ohio. However, the hurricane is about to have a serious effect on our lovely days: 94 degrees tomorrow, rain and higher humidity over, at least, for the next four days. For the last several weeks, we've had gentle rains, cool to chilly nights and sunshine! Yay, SUNSHINE!

Have a good day/evening/night everyone. Keep safe and well. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Myfanwy, I LOVE the pictures, especially the totem, such wonderful work, would love to see this close up and in person :-D Thank you so much for sharing with us.
KateB, I love the butterfly pictures, I think that plant is one we call the bottle brush or the butterfly bush. Whatever it's name it is beautiful for sure!
Dreamweaver.. what more can I say other than I am sending you strength to help you through the talks, prayers for all that are with you in these decisions. 
Sam, you would be the perfect mate for many women, cook, knit, love animals, good looking (except we haven't seen a picture with the new glasses.. ;-) ) and you have the Rumba, what more can a woman want??? :lol: 
JoeP hope you are taking some rest breaks, holiday weekend coming up for the USA, hope you have some great plans (and not working ones ;-).
Pammie, so sorry about the DD's situation, given time the right guy will come along and she will know in her heart that he was worth the wait! 
Darowil, so glad your DD is doing well on her own, makes it easier for you though I know you can't help but be concerned, it comes with having them grow up and leave the nest. But the experiances she is having abroad are such wonderful character builders, life gives up the opportunities, glad she is following the path that she is finding for herself.
Sorelna, don't work tooo hard today, gotta save time for knitting, :lol: 
I'm forgetting someone, for that I do appologize.. prayers surround you and keep you safe!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thank you, Marianne!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

A complete off-topic - a university joke.

A student goes in for a exam, pulls out a ticket (the subject number on it, hidden), takes one look at it and hurry pushes it between the others and messes all up.

What are you doing!? - the professor.
Well, it was theme No 13 and I am superstitious.
This is complete bullshit, the professor says, looks in the pile of tickets, finds the No13 one, examines the student on it, the student answers for, like A+, gets an A and goes out. 
Out his co-students ask him, of course, what happen, what grade he has and so on. So he answers and they ask him "Did / do you know everything?" - "No, just theme No13".


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

thanks all for your comments I am back from the liquor store had to get my scotch and bourbon and then to the grocers to get needed things for the week end. I will attend one food bank for Mom tomorrow and then we are finished for the week. I hope we only do one food bank every week. I have her all signed up now and then it is just routine now. 

I just did 3 loads of laundry, dried, folded and put away and re did with fresh sheets two beds, dusted the day room and now I am going to vacuum. I have Jesse here and he has mowed the lawn, and weed ate everything and is now trimming all the shrubbery around the whole property getting ready for the Labor Day Week end. He will then blow all the leaves in a pile as they are beginning to gather even now. We are in Stage 3 water restrictions which is really bad as we very seldom have got to this level since 96. Hopefully, it won't be for long. The pecan trees are beginning to dry and the leaves are drying up too. 

There is always a tale of woe. I am sorry to bring up the woe but it is the truth. I have issues with having dirt in the house and I can only thank my workaholic attitude with it and the B&B I owned with all the cleaning done constantly and the feeding of the masses and spotting bathrooms every hour on the hour because we had a 5 star B&B in Seattle. I was very proud of that. I guess though, "Pride goeth before a fall." right? right.

talk lataaaaaa I have to to the kitchener (sp) stitch on the 6th stocking for Christmas. I need to get going and get 7 more finished I think. ishhhhhhhhhh... I need to keep my mouth shut around friends and relatives about the stockings. huh??? joe p


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

good one althea
'
sam



Althea said:


> Well, I know I make quips every now and then, and I've just remembered another one, since someone mentioned Pammie's daughter and meeting Mr Right: "I thought I'd met Mr Right until I found out that his first name was Always!!"


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

myfanwy - the stone sculptures next to the totem - they look like they have a south pacific influence.

sam



myfanwy said:


> Off on a totally different tack, I took some more pics. today of the Pacific Arts Centre, and the totem pole- which to me has a very strong Maori influence now I see it close up, curious to know what the reaction is to it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

preston said:


> myfanwy - the stone sculptures next to the totem - they look like they have a south pacific influence.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


They look like the statues from Easter Island off Chile known to the Pacific as Rapanui.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

beautiful pictures kate - thank you for sharing. beautiful flutterby in the bottom picture.

sam



KateB said:


> Took a break from the ironing and sat in the garden. We have three buddleia bushes and usually they are covered in butterflies feeding, but this year we've hardly seen any.... until today! I counted 8 whilst I was there and more coming in. Took a couple of pics, but they're not very good. You can see that the buddleia is beginning to fade, so these late flutterby's (as my neice used to call them) had better hurry up. :lol:


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

yeah kathy - hope you will post a picture when the coverlet is finished.

sam

it is to be in the nineties here.



gottastch said:


> Good morning all! I am a slow-mover this morning. It seems like we all have so much going on, it is a wonder we find any quiet time to ease our minds from the day-to-day "stuff" + the struggles and hard times but yet we all soldier on and find solice in our knitting/crafting! Thank goodness!!!!!!
> 
> We are heading to dear husband's parents this weekend...dear MIL shares my fiber addiction and collects patterns as madly as I do  I am taking a salad that is sweet (but not too sweet) made with fruit cocktail, a custard, cooked macaroni rings (if you can believe that) and a little whipped cream thrown in. We always call it Wedding/Shower Salad because it makes a lot so it is what we all had served at our bridal showers and it lasts a long time in the refrigerator  I have to go out in the heat (should be near 100 degrees again in Minnesota - for crying out loud) today so I need to go early and then be a hermit inside in the air conditioning the rest of the day.
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

very good handyfamily - we love jokes on the tea party. so glad you stopped by.

sam



HandyFamily said:


> A complete off-topic - a university joke.
> 
> A student goes in for a exam, pulls out a ticket (the subject number on it, hidden), takes one look at it and hurry pushes it between the others and messes all up.
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

that is what i meant - just the wrong part of the pacific.

sam



myfanwy said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy - the stone sculptures next to the totem - they look like they have a south pacific influence.
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Althea, I like that!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

preston said:


> that is what i meant - just the wrong part of the pacific.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: i really like the pic of the totem pole, so cool, we don't have anything like that here, nor have i ever seen one close up. so thanks for sharing, myfanway, but i am like sam, i love that statue next to it, i would love something like that in my yard.
kate, i think we call those bushes , just butterfly bushes here, i had one, that color, but one yr it just died out. i kept mine deadheaded and it just kept putting on the blooms, and then i chopped it way down in the late fall and it came back bigger than ever the next yr. i miss the color from it.
Jinx, i am praying through for your situation, you stick to your guns, something has to be done, and its not fair that you've ended up with all the burden, i know its your mom, but she is their's also, so they need to make arrangements so its not all on you. hang in there.
we left early this morn to go to jonesboro, town about hr and half from us, shopping, haircuts(we go every 6-7 wks for cuts) she has been doing our hair for about 15 yrs or so, never have to fret about a wack hair cut. also our run to sams club, for the bulk items, you know the 2.5 oz bottle of ms dash, i got at wm costs about as much as the 6oz bottle at sams, pays to compare. also today, there were certain items that had extra 2-3 $ off if you bought them now. so we took advantage. i want to check out the price of the red/yellow/orange bell peppers, bj told me he didn't think it was much of a buy at sams, but i know they are high at wm. so gonna get my info. i like to cook with those, cause they are not as hard on my stomach as a reg. green bell pepper. i like to fix those, zucchini and onion, fresh thyme with evo and saute to keep in frig to put over my pasta. unlike bj i don't have to have meat, and thats my go to meal.low pts.
let me tell you the wind is horrific today and the clouds are really rolling in, everytime we check the weather the projection for our area changes, don't know how much rain we are now slated to receive :hunf: i know its mother nature. when we came out of sams i looked up and told mom the low clouds made me think we were right in the eye of it :shock: spooky how fast this has come in, i saw stars all night outside, but they say this thing is just staying and slow moving :roll: oh well whatever its gonna be will be. everyone stay safe. Sam i will toot your horn also, i think your a good person, no matter what the x says :mrgreen: and i think you are a heck of a good dad and granddad. lucky people your family. no offence about the x you know me, gotta get those zingers in there. later


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just realised I missed some pages when I was playing catch-up, and it was those with all the photographs on them. Myfanwy, Daralene and.... I've forgotten who else  your pictures all look great. That's a great idea too to take a picture of a picture!
Off to bed now, I'm tired after 'killing' the ironing pile today!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

My laptop is down and this old fossil on the desk likes to freeze up, so I will say the most important.

Jynx: clearly everyone here is behind you, on your side, lending support. People (especially one's family) will let you do as much as you will while they enjoy themselves. Your own health is not the best. I wish you could hop in the car and leave for about a week so they could get a close look at what you're trying to do. I wish you all the best, and BE FIRM. Surely you aren't the only grown-up in the group. I'm thinking of you, every day.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

KateB said:


> Took a break from the ironing and sat in the garden. We have three buddleia bushes and usually they are covered in butterflies feeding, but this year we've hardly seen any.... until today! I counted 8 whilst I was there and more coming in. Took a couple of pics, but they're not very good. You can see that the buddleia is beginning to fade, so these late flutterby's (as my neice used to call them) had better hurry up. :lol:


Are they monarchs? If so, I wonder where they go from there since ours apparently go to Mexico.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I have a butterfly bush and my mother told me to cut it back every January. I haven't done it, and it's a monster without many blooms this year. It's getting a haircut this year. The butterflies do visit it, but nothing like I remember from my childhood years. I went out to a more rural area here in North Carolina where an acre or so was sown in flowers to bring the butterflies. It was magical.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Have a good evening. joe p


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hope all that are in this storm's path are high and dry, keep those heads covered, I'm afraid of the tornadoes that drop out of these things!! 
I haven't done much of anything today, high humidity is hurting Mom and I today. I only have to sew the arms and legs on my bear, just couldn't sit up today to finish it. Hopefully tomorrow though! 
Going to take a good pill  and go on to bed for the night. Sweet dreams to all.. and a great day for those that are waking! Love and hugs to all on the Tea Party!! Life just wouldn't be fun without you all!!!! ;-)


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Marianne, my good pills leave a little to be desired. But what are we to do? Can't go around drugged all our days, but can't much imagine dealing with all this pain all our days either.

Hope I never see a tornado. Hallelujah Amen. Even so, with all my blessings, I feel sad tonight.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

mjs said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Took a break from the ironing and sat in the garden. We have three buddleia bushes and usually they are covered in butterflies feeding, but this year we've hardly seen any.... until today! I counted 8 whilst I was there and more coming in. Took a couple of pics, but they're not very good. You can see that the buddleia is beginning to fade, so these late flutterby's (as my neice used to call them) had better hurry up. :lol:
> ...


MJS, I suspect that the monarchs would go to the Mediterranean countries when it's winter in northern Europe. Or possibly even to northern African countries.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


Kate's 'flutterbys' are more spotty than the monarchs we have here! similar orange though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Hope all that are in this storm's path are high and dry, keep those heads covered, I'm afraid of the tornadoes that drop out of these things!!
> I haven't done much of anything today, high humidity is hurting Mom and I today. I only have to sew the arms and legs on my bear, just couldn't sit up today to finish it. Hopefully tomorrow though!
> Going to take a good pill  and go on to bed for the night. Sweet dreams to all.. and a great day for those that are waking! Love and hugs to all on the Tea Party!! Life just wouldn't be fun without you all!!!! ;-)


we get relatively small tornadoes but they can do a lot of damage even so- do hope they have passed you by!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, I have somehow come up 6 sts short in a row...which is very odd, considering I was counting all the purl rows and had come up right before that! Even if I missed all the yos in that row, that would only account for 4...back to tinking that row (again!). AUGH

That one has been put aside for a bit and I picked up version 2 for while. I'm going to pin it out and see how it looks, whether it's worth going on with. 

I hope everyone else's day/evening is going better!

We get dust devils, like "dry tornadoes" here; some do damage but most are pretty weak by tornadic standards.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

This evening after I watered my plants, I looked up and saw a beautiful rainbow. When I looked again, it was a double rainbow. I took some pictures that I will try to post. I hope that they will turn out, and be right side up! No one has been able to tell me how to correct it when they turn sideways. The pictures don't show how vibrant the main rainbow was, but it was still beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> This evening after I watered my plants, I looked up and saw a beautiful rainbow. When I looked again, it was a double rainbow. I took some pictures that I will try to post. I hope that they will turn out, and be right side up! No one has been able to tell me how to correct it when they turn sideways. The pictures don't show how vibrant the main rainbow was, but it was still beautiful.


And you CAN see the double! it must have been lovely!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

preston said:


> thank you for the great pictures darowil - whats the difference between a wallabe and a kangaroo?
> 
> sam


Wallabies and kangaroos look much the same. I think the main difference is in the foot/leg somehow and wallabies tend to be smaller. the photo I posted I would have assumed to be a wallaby because it is small, though there are small kangaroos. However there was a sign saying that they had Agile Wallabies in the area hence my knowledgeable naming.
this link summarises the differences. http://www.diffen.com/difference/Kangaroo_vs_Wallaby


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

marianne - may we see a picture of your eyelash bera when it is finished?

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Hope all that are in this storm's path are high and dry, keep those heads covered, I'm afraid of the tornadoes that drop out of these things!!
> I haven't done much of anything today, high humidity is hurting Mom and I today. I only have to sew the arms and legs on my bear, just couldn't sit up today to finish it. Hopefully tomorrow though!
> Going to take a good pill  and go on to bed for the night. Sweet dreams to all.. and a great day for those that are waking! Love and hugs to all on the Tea Party!! Life just wouldn't be fun without you all!!!! ;-)


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

sending you healing energy and peaceful sleepiness.

sam



wannabear said:


> Marianne, my good pills leave a little to be desired. But what are we to do? Can't go around drugged all our days, but can't much imagine dealing with all this pain all our days either.
> 
> Hope I never see a tornado. Hallelujah Amen. Even so, with all my blessings, I feel sad tonight.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

they get those in eastern washing also sorlenna - they will take the paint off your car slick as a whistle - and you never want to try and walk through one.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Well, I have somehow come up 6 sts short in a row...which is very odd, considering I was counting all the purl rows and had come up right before that! Even if I missed all the yos in that row, that would only account for 4...back to tinking that row (again!). AUGH
> 
> That one has been put aside for a bit and I picked up version 2 for while. I'm going to pin it out and see how it looks, whether it's worth going on with.
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks for the picture pammie - beautiful rainbows - it has been quite a while since i have seen a double one.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> This evening after I watered my plants, I looked up and saw a beautiful rainbow. When I looked again, it was a double rainbow. I took some pictures that I will try to post. I hope that they will turn out, and be right side up! No one has been able to tell me how to correct it when they turn sideways. The pictures don't show how vibrant the main rainbow was, but it was still beautiful.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks darowil - i gather one does not walk up and try and pet one.

sam



darowil said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > thank you for the great pictures darowil - whats the difference between a wallabe and a kangaroo?
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

preston said:


> thanks darowil - i gather one does not walk up and try and pet one.
> 
> sam


Not the wild ones, but some are bought up around people and these can sometimes be petted. But if I had attempted to pet these ones they would have hopped away very quickly- in fact they did as soon as they thought I was too close.

Finished the TP, but not I sure I took in much- I'm very sleepy and it is only about 2.30pm. Might go for a walk if it is not too hot outside- beach is only a few minutes away and some lovely colours in the cliffs if I can capture them. (on a camera of course- don't think they will run away from me, but not very easy to transport home ven though they are not very high). And if I decide it is too hot to walk I suspect will fall asleep. Catching up with my Son-in-laws sister for coffee in a couple of hours and then going to catch up with a friend of my sisters for tea. But I have had a few hours with David away and the computer left here. Anyway off to walk or nap now.


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Loved those photos, Myfanwy. Immediately thought of the moas on Easter Island when I saw the statue: I had the privilege of visiting there on a stopover between Tahiti and South America back in the 1980s. It's a magical place with the most pristine, emerald green water I have ever seen. And love the buddleas/butterflies, Kate: I plan to plant one in my back garden as soon as the weather permits. It's actually quite warm today (Friday) and heading to 25 degrees Celsius by Tuesday (about 75F) - can't wait. Spring begins officially tomorrow - yippee!!! Darowil, so glad to hear that MaryAnne is going well: I've been thinking of her and wondering how she was getting on. Hope your time in the NT is enjoyable. I'll be putting details of the next Adelaide KP get-together on the forum early next week - look forward to catching up with you on the 13th.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

watch you don't cross your eyes.

sam

http://inoyan.narod.ru/kaleidoskop.swf

drag your cursor over it for fun.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

That is rather special to have been there! We have two traditional canoes on route presently to Rapanui- Via Tahiti, they are well on the way to Tahiti, they do have a cell phone, but otherwise everything is as traditional as they could make it.



Althea said:


> Loved those photos, Myfanwy. Immediately thought of the moas on Easter Island when I saw the statue: I had the privilege of visiting there on a stopover between Tahiti and South America back in the 1980s. It's a magical place with the most pristine, emerald green water I have ever seen. And love the buddleas/butterflies, Kate: I plan to plant one in my back garden as soon as the weather permits. It's actually quite warm today (Friday) and heading to 25 degrees Celsius by Tuesday (about 75F) - can't wait. Spring begins officially tomorrow - yippee!!! Darowil, so glad to hear that MaryAnne is going well: I've been thinking of her and wondering how she was getting on. Hope your time in the NT is enjoyable. I'll be putting details of the next Adelaide KP get-together on the forum early next week - look forward to catching up with you on the 13th.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

preston said:


> watch you don't cross your eyes.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://inoyan.narod.ru/kaleidoskop.swf


Didn't quite get anywhere- I used to love kaleidoscopes as a kid so this was great to watch- and fun playing with it too. Maybe I will get way this time.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Where's the cheese. TACOs without cheese!.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver: I am not sure whether you should wear high heels or combat boots. With high heels you can very emphatically say that you will provide x # of hours and 1 wkend/ mo.-The rest is up to them to divide. Provide a schedule of Drs. Appts, housecleaning chores, meal preparation, business and entertainment occasions. Provide calandar and each gets to sign up for his weekend and what activities he will be responsible for. Then everyone will be aware of the behaviors that are overwhelming you and they will be most willing to arrange for other solutions. They can either provide or arrange professional help or accept a live-in arrangement. My fondest wishes for an amiable solutions. YOUR HEALTH IS AT RISK AND HUBBY'S PATIENCE WILL RUN OUT IF YOU DON'T FOLLOW THROUGH.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

darowil said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > watch you don't cross your eyes.
> ...


It was like a sweet memory to me too... Loved it...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I think the butterflies are Red Admirals. We seem to see mostly those and Cabbage Whites, with an occasional small blue one. 
Pammie, your rainbow picture was lovely.
Marianne, I too would like to see your bear when he/she (you'll know!) is finished.
Sam, that kaleidoscope was great, I could have played with it for ages! (to be honest I did :lol: ) I always wanted one when I was wee, but never got one.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Sam I had a kaledidpscope when I was little and they were great fun, but that made me feel sick when it started spinning.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

preston said:


> watch you don't cross your eyes.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Hadn't seen one of these in . . . decades, Sam. Thanks for the memory. Ohio Joy


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

preston said:


> watch you don't cross your eyes.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


whoa - taking a trip without ever leaving the house >.<


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > watch you don't cross your eyes.
> ...


Or smoking or inhaling anything but air!

Ohio Joy


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

preston said:


> I think this should be called a healthy pie since it is made with vegetables  or are tomatoes a fruit? I think one could buy their tomatoes at the store if you dont have homegrown  the same with the sweet corn  one could even estimate and use frozen corn I would think. A recipe to play with  enjoy.
> 
> Sam
> heirloom tomato and sweet corn pie
> ...


________________________________________________
LOL Love your way of thinking. Yes, I will plan on six servings.
Sam, thanks for the tomato pie recipe. I use mashed avocado and lemon in place of mayonnaise so now I am drooling. :thumbup:


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

daralene - what a great substitution - would have never thought of that - 

sam


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> Off on a totally different tack, I took some more pics. today of the Pacific Arts Centre, and the totem pole- which to me has a very strong Maori influence now I see it close up, curious to know what the reaction is to it!


Trying to get caught up so Good Morning to everyone.

Myfanwy......the totem & statue photos are so beautiful. That totem is so intricate and lovely. Very, very special. Isn't it amazing how all cultures love to have beauty and meaning and create it for themselves and others :!: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Will have to find time later to catch up as DH needs to work on the computer now.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Good Am to all: Was going to take a day of rest, but I have been up since 3:30 as always. Missed my ride to the sr. ctr.
Maybe not worth a taxi trip. A friend who had called last night was supposed to come by for a visit, but late this morning called to say she wasn't feeling well. For some reason my calls are not ringing thru, but are going to voicemail so I didn't get the message until almost noon. Oh well I'll just knit at home and read intermittently. I am needing some rest right now anyway,but the senior ctr is air conditioning and I don't at home and it has been in the late 80's lately even in the night; whereas it usually cools off around 3PM lately it has been getting hotter then.

Dreamweaver: Put on your warrior mask and give them the lowdown of how it will be in so many words. This is what needs to be done. This is what I' can do and the rest is up to you to manage. Listen to me. I sound like an ogre.
Your health and mental well being demands it.Make a list and put it all on a calandar so everyone is on the same page. Your hubby will love being put first in you intentions some of the time, without mother's needs pre-emptin his. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> whoa - taking a trip without ever leaving the house >.<


Or smoking or inhaling anything but air!

Ohio Joy[/quote]

LOL - thank you for getting the joke. I've made a couple jokes lately that the other person was either too young or too old to get.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

wannabear said:


> Marianne, my good pills leave a little to be desired. But what are we to do? Can't go around drugged all our days, but can't much imagine dealing with all this pain all our days either.
> 
> Hope I never see a tornado. Hallelujah Amen. Even so, with all my blessings, I feel sad tonight.


Wannabear, I pray you never see a tornado also.. have been in toooo many of them in my lifetime. Sorry you are feeling down, just know that you are loved by many, keeping you surrounded in prayers always dear friend! {{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> This evening after I watered my plants, I looked up and saw a beautiful rainbow. When I looked again, it was a double rainbow. I took some pictures that I will try to post. I hope that they will turn out, and be right side up! No one has been able to tell me how to correct it when they turn sideways. The pictures don't show how vibrant the main rainbow was, but it was still beautiful.


Oh how beautiful... so happy you posted the double rainbow, I have to start taking my camera with me, lately the skies here have had many rainbows, my phone doesn't capture them worth a flip though. So happy to see this one :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> Dreamweaver: I am not sure whether you should wear high heels or combat boots. With high heels you can very emphatically say that you will provide x # of hours and 1 wkend/ mo.-The rest is up to them to divide. Provide a schedule of Drs. Appts, housecleaning chores, meal preparation, business and entertainment occasions. Provide calandar and each gets to sign up for his weekend and what activities he will be responsible for. Then everyone will be aware of the behaviors that are overwhelming you and they will be most willing to arrange for other solutions. They can either provide or arrange professional help or accept a live-in arrangement. My fondest wishes for an amiable solutions. YOUR HEALTH IS AT RISK AND HUBBY'S PATIENCE WILL RUN OUT IF YOU DON'T FOLLOW THROUGH.


Well said :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: And my I add an AMEN!!!!! to that also! ;-)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

daralene said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > I think this should be called a healthy pie since it is made with vegetables  or are tomatoes a fruit? I think one could buy their tomatoes at the store if you dont have homegrown  the same with the sweet corn  one could even estimate and use frozen corn I would think. A recipe to play with  enjoy.
> ...


Oh thank you so much, I cannot tolerate mayo in any form, I break out in a major rash.. I will make it this weekend for a neighborhood cookout.. I may not attend, but knowing my group they will bring plates of food to Mom and I ;-) C will take this over before she leaves for a volunteer day. YUMMMMM


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Sam I had a kaledidpscope when I was little and they were great fun, but that made me feel sick when it started spinning.


Me too. Another case of extreme motion sickness I guess.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sam, I enjoyed the kalidescope loved them when I was younger. Wish there was a way to slow it down.

Dreamweaver, thoughts and prayers to you and your family that they understand what is going on and that you and mom both need them to jump on board and help out.

Daralene and Marianne,I like that idea also. I cannot eat mayo either or anything that has too many eggs. Have a sensitivity to them. Cakes and cookies are ok if there isnt more than 2 anymore than that and I cant eat them. And of course anything that isnt that flour heavy that has eggs I cannot do at all. The sensitivity started when I was pregnant with my youngest and never went away. 

I enjoyed everyone's pictures of family, flutterbys, totems, and rainbows. Seems like a long time since I have seen a rainbow,though I guess its been a while since we had any rain.

We are looking for the rain to start here sometime this evening, so far it is breaking up as it gets to the edge of our county on the radar. We could sure use some.

Have a cookout tomorrow at mom's for her BF, Fiance, other half (Im never sure what to call him) birthday, and she leaves next weekend with 3 girlfriends for 21 days in Europe. I am making a new baked bean recipe done with dry beans in the crock pot. Will let you know if its good!

Everyone have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Sam, I enjoyed the kalidescope loved them when I was younger. Wish there was a way to slow it down.
> 
> Dreamweaver, thoughts and prayers to you and your family that they understand what is going on and that you and mom both need them to jump on board and help out.
> 
> ...


I think salad dressing does not have eggs.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i am a few minutes early. the new tea party begins at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-106599-1.html#2025675

sam

see you there


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

preston said:


> watch you don't cross your eyes.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


That is hypnotic. It reminds me of a calidescope my father gave me for my 8th birthday. It provided hours of fun.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I checked while at the grocery this evening and the brand that they carry does have eggs in it. :thumbdown:



mjs said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Sam, I enjoyed the kalidescope loved them when I was younger. Wish there was a way to slow it down.
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I checked while at the grocery this evening and the brand that they carry does have eggs in it. :thumbdown:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see Miracle whip does say it has less that 2% of egg yolks.


----------



## EvaP62 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

